# knitting tea party 25 january '13



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 25 January 13

Wow  another week gone already  they sure seem to fly by lately.

Expect the big announcement 30 January  Heidi has an ultrasound that day  I finally will find out what color yarn I need to buy. She also wants a kimono sweater. Maybe I will make it to match the blanket.

Goodness  I was over having coffee and a donut (s) with Heidi  and I noticed the time  after four  I better get busy on this.

I dont think I have given this recipe before  at least I hope not  it is worth three points.

Turkey-apple salad with raspberry vinaigrette (serves 3-4)

2 cups cooked skinless light meat turkey sliced, shredded or chopped
1 medium apple cored and diced
1 cup seedless grapes, sliced in half
2 medium stalks celery chopped
1-1/2 tablespoon raspberry vinegar
2 teaspoons olive oil
½ teaspoon ground coriander
¼ teaspoon table salt
¼ teaspoon ground black pepper
4 cups shredded romaine lettuce

In large bowl toss together turkey, apple, grapes and celery.

In small bowl whisk together vinegar, oil coriander, salt and pepper.
Add dressing to turkey mixture and toss to combine
Divide lettuce on four plates  top with 1-1/4 cups turkey salad

I would say two servings at best. You could substitute chicken breast and ½ cup raisins for the grapes.

If you have that salad for lunch you are going to need something substantial for dinner. I think this would do the trick.

Molasses Glazed Chicken with Sweet Potato Salsa

Chicken:

¼ cup molasses
¼ cup apple cider
2 garlic cloves
1 teaspoon ground cumin
½ teaspoon dried oregano
1 teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
4 medium boneless skinless chicken breast halves
Nonstick cooking spray
2 large onions, peeled and cut crosswise into thin slices

Salsa:

1 large sweet potato peeled and diced
½ cup water
1 medium crisp apple, cored and diced
2 large green onions, plus additional for optional garnish
¼ cup chopped pecans, lightly toasted
Finely grated rind and juice of 1 medium lime
½ teaspoon dried red pepper flakes
1 tablespoon molasses

To prepare chicken  blend together molasses, cider, garlic, cumin, oregano, salt and pepper in a zip top plastic bag. Add chicken  seal bag  turn to coat chicken well. Refridegerate at least an hour turning occasionally.

Preheat oven to 375 degrees  spray large baking dish with cooking spray

Place sliced onion in pan  place chicken in single layer over onions and drizzle marinade mixture over chicken and onions. Cook uncovered 30-40 minutes until fork enters chicken easily.

To prepare salsa:

Place diced sweet potato in a large microwave safe bowl, add water, cover loosely  cook in microwave on high for five minutes. Drain immediately and rinse with cold water. Drain well  patting with paper towels. Place in bowl with apple, green onions, pecans, lime juice and rind, pepper flakes and molasses  toss gently.

Remove baking dish from over  place chicken breasts on a cutting board and tent loosely with foil. Let stand ten minutes

Spoon onion mixture from baking pan into a saucepan and place over medium high heat stirring frequently until onion is softened and mixture is reduced and thickened  about ten minutes.

Cut chicken breasts crosswise into thin slices  serve with onion sauce and salsa.

Serves four

Per serving: calories 467  9gm fat  108 mg cholesterol, 39g protein  49g carbs  6g fiber, 788 mg sodium.

Sounds good doesnt it. I would serve it with applesauce (unsweetened  homemade if you have it) and green beans. Maybe confetti angel food cake (uniced) for desert.

I had two chocolate donuts  one nut encrusted donut and coffee for dinner  maybe a snack of a turkey bologna sandwich later. Why dont I gain weight? I really want to.

This is a short opening  just leaves that much more room for the rest of you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Both of those recipes are real keepers Sam. Now I've got to figure out what to fix here for supper tonight. DD is going to friends so it will be just DH and me.

Love the idea of a kimona to match blanket too.


thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 25 January 13


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

That salad has me smacking my lips...I have been wanting fresh fruits & veggies. DD is cooking tonight--she got tilapia at the store, so we'll see how that comes out.

I have a few more minutes at work--itchin' to get to my knittin'! :mrgreen:

Oh, and to continue the other line of thought, I looked up the Scot ancestors--the first one to be in the U.S., it seems was Daniel (Donnaidh) McPherson born circa 1680, Inverness, Highland, Scotland, UK and died in 1755 in Salisbury Township, Lancaster, Pennsylvania. I have to say I'm glad he made the trip or I wouldn't be here. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Morning Sam! 11-15 am here! Thanks for getting us under way again, we will all be waiting to hear the result of the scan, and goodness me here we are nearly one month gone by already, your spring is getting closer, and in a month it will be autumn here!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam, I've been thinking of perhaps a cable for the baby sweater design...what do you think?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lancaster county - amish country sorlenna. have been there many times. beautiful hilly country - maybe it reminded them of home.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Oh, and to continue the other line of thought, I looked up the Scot ancestors--the first one to be in the U.S., it seems was Daniel (Donnaidh) McPherson born circa 1680, Inverness, Highland, Scotland, UK and died in 1755 in Salisbury Township, Lancaster, Pennsylvania. I have to say I'm glad he made the trip or I wouldn't be here. lol


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh Sam I was just thinking today of fixing some sort of turkey this weekend. The recipes sounds so good. I will be back later to catch up with last week and this week but thought I would briefly check in. See you all later!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i could probably do a cable - but on a kimono? i have a button cartigan pattern i think would work for a cable better - however - how would you do a cable on a kimono - i'm game.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Sam, I've been thinking of perhaps a cable for the baby sweater design...what do you think?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That salad has me smacking my lips...I have been wanting fresh fruits & veggies. DD is cooking tonight--she got tilapia at the store, so we'll see how that comes out.
> 
> I have a few more minutes at work--itchin' to get to my knittin'! :mrgreen:
> 
> Oh, and to continue the other line of thought, I looked up the Scot ancestors--the first one to be in the U.S., it seems was Daniel (Donnaidh) McPherson born circa 1680, Inverness, Highland, Scotland, UK and died in 1755 in Salisbury Township, Lancaster, Pennsylvania. I have to say I'm glad he made the trip or I wouldn't be here. lol


Small world....my friend spent 3 years in the States, and where did she live?......Lancaster, Pennsylvania!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Another two great recipes Sam, and you're right the time just seems to be flying by - I've been retired almost 3 years already. Glad all is going well with Heidi and we are all eagerly looking forward to the scan!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> lancaster county - amish country sorlenna. have been there many times. beautiful hilly country - maybe it reminded them of home.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


It looks as if they were there for a good while and then some went to Virginia and some to Kentucky.



KateB said:


> Small world....my friend spent 3 years in the States, and where did she live?......Lancaster, Pennsylvania!


Funnily enough, my German ancestors also arrived in Pennsylvania before moving to Indiana/Kentucky--and oldest DD now lives in Pennsylvania! It is beautiful country. The town they founded in Indiana is small, but it is still there!



thewren said:


> i could probably do a cable - but on a kimono? i have a button cartigan pattern i think would work for a cable better - however - how would you do a cable on a kimono - i'm game.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Hmm...I don't know about on a kimono--I've never made one of those. I was thinking of a regular cardigan, with a sort of unisex pattern.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

The turkey salad is the same one I make but I also throw in some walnuts or pecans or sunflower seeds or some of all and dried cranberries. That gives it even more crunch and also some good foods for hair, nails, etc. Walnuts are especially good for the skin and hair. Thanks for starting us off today. Good luck deciding cables or kimono. Hello to every one else today. I am presently working on Gypsycream kitty. Turning out really cute. Love her patterns. Easy for all even beginners.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

And my Scots family is also one of the MC's...McGuriman! Hard to find anything on them even in the Latter Day Saints database! That ancestor on my father's side of the family came over in the mid 1700's and served in the Revolution. On my mother's side, English, came over with the original Jamestown settlers. We've been here a LOOOONG time!
JuenK

*
JuenK - I've been researching my Mom's side. I found out that I'm related to the Kincaid folks in Scotland.  That's all I remember at this moment. Other than that one person, it's mostly Irish.

It's all drizzly here. I want some soup and/or hot chocolate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> And my Scots family is also one of the MC's...McGuriman! Hard to find anything on them even in the Latter Day Saints database! That ancestor on my father's side of the family came over in the mid 1700's and served in the Revolution. On my mother's side, English, came over with the original Jamestown settlers. We've been here a LOOOONG time!
> JuenK
> 
> *
> ...


When you can get that far back- the Scots and the Irish often spent time on the 'other side' of the water, for a generation or two- would be interesting to know more.
Mc, Mac are very common because of meaning 'son of' who ever...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That salad has me smacking my lips...I have been wanting fresh fruits & veggies. DD is cooking tonight--she got tilapia at the store, so we'll see how that comes out.
> 
> I have a few more minutes at work--itchin' to get to my knittin'! :mrgreen:
> 
> Oh, and to continue the other line of thought, I looked up the Scot ancestors--the first one to be in the U.S., it seems was Daniel (Donnaidh) McPherson born circa 1680, Inverness, Highland, Scotland, UK and died in 1755 in Salisbury Township, Lancaster, Pennsylvania. I have to say I'm glad he made the trip or I wouldn't be here. lol


My home town..where I was born though Granddad was from Caithness and Grandmother was Irish immigrant,granddad was also a McPherson


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > That salad has me smacking my lips...I have been wanting fresh fruits & veggies. DD is cooking tonight--she got tilapia at the store, so we'll see how that comes out.
> ...


We may be very (very!) distant cousins! Ha! I just know I've always felt a pull to go there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will get out the cartigan i was thinking of and will see what you think.

sam



Sorlenna[quote=Sorlenna said:


> Sam, I've been thinking of perhaps a cable for the baby sweater design...what do you think?


[/quote]

Hmm...I don't know about on a kimono--I've never made one of those. I was thinking of a regular cardigan, with a sort of unisex pattern.[/quote]


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Great recipes, Sam. I make a salad similar with chicken and dried cranberries added. The sweet potato salsa sounds very interesting.

I'm finishing up a cowl and then want to start a baby sweater. 

We will all be waiting for the results of the scan--very exciting.

WI Joy

Hoping for latest news from Puplover.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello all...made a big decision today; put away my consulting company permanently. I was doing my tax stuff for 2012 and also had a phone call from a client to see if I could work. I'm still the main care giver of our almost 4 year old grandson and although he's in pre-school, I still have to be around when he's sick or there's no school or school vacation, etc. I just don't want to have the pressure of work deadlines along with everything else--we're getting along okay financially so I just made the final decision. It was hard to do; I've been working since I was 11 years old so it still feels strange to me to be completely retired!

Recipes sound good, Sam. We're having a pizza tonight since grandson is here overnight. I just got done cutting his hair---he has thicker hair than I do!! We'll eat and then watch a movie before bedtime. I think we're gong to watch a Cat in the Hat video--no commercials that way!!

Hi all and welcome to another tea party---it's been so cold that I've been sticking pretty close to home; but will have to go get fresh milk etc. sometime soon.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am so glad that it is Friday! Not only do we start a new TP, but I am off for 2 days! 5 weeks left, yea! I really shouldn't gripe, the money will come in handy.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam, there are many kimono baby sweaters on Ravelry.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=baby%20kimono&page=1&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best

On the other hand, there is a baby surprise jacket workshop that is being done by Purple V and London Gal next month. One of Designer's workshops here at Knitting Paradise.
Here is a free preemie baby surprise jacket based on the baby surprise jacket, only smaller. You could increase the number of stitches used and use a heavier weight yarn to make it bigger.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-surprise-jacket-preemie-sized


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> And my Scots family is also one of the MC's...McGuriman! Hard to find anything on them even in the Latter Day Saints database! That ancestor on my father's side of the family came over in the mid 1700's and served in the Revolution. On my mother's side, English, came over with the original Jamestown settlers. We've been here a LOOOONG time!
> JuenK
> 
> *
> ...


Have a bit more about the Scots ancestor after he arrived in America thanks to a long dead cousin. But have no idea what her sources were.
We started with snow about 3:15 this afternoon...very fine but heavy. By 4 the streets were covered and almost impassable. Besides the fact that no one knows how to drive in the snow, they wait too long to start clearing the streets. It's been a real mess...so glad I can stay at home!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i will get out the cartigan i was thinking of and will see what you think.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Hmm...I don't know about on a kimono--I've never made one of those. I was thinking of a regular cardigan, with a sort of unisex pattern.[/quote][/quote]

I would knit the cable around the edge, I think it would work very nicely.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> > And my Scots family is also one of the MC's...McGuriman! Hard to find anything on them even in the Latter Day Saints database! That ancestor on my father's side of the family came over in the mid 1700's and served in the Revolution. On my mother's side, English, came over with the original Jamestown settlers. We've been here a LOOOONG time!
> ...


Several years ago we had a family dr. who'd imigrated from Ireland and he said there were a lot of McGurimans where he lived. Guess that's where the 'nationality name', Scots-Irish, came from!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hello all...made a big decision today; put away my consulting company permanently. I was doing my tax stuff for 2012 and also had a phone call from a client to see if I could work. I'm still the main care giver of our almost 4 year old grandson and although he's in pre-school, I still have to be around when he's sick or there's no school or school vacation, etc. I just don't want to have the pressure of work deadlines along with everything else--we're getting along okay financially so I just made the final decision. It was hard to do; I've been working since I was 11 years old so it still feels strange to me to be completely retired!
> 
> Recipes sound good, Sam. We're having a pizza tonight since grandson is here overnight. I just got done cutting his hair---he has thicker hair than I do!! We'll eat and then watch a movie before bedtime. I think we're gong to watch a Cat in the Hat video--no commercials that way!!
> 
> Hi all and welcome to another tea party---it's been so cold that I've been sticking pretty close to home; but will have to go get fresh milk etc. sometime soon.


But in many ways, that is not retirement at all, when you have your grandson to be there for! i do have moments of envy for those of you who are so close to GC- I relish the occasional bought pizza- I splurged for my birthday treat, when Fale was last in Australia- I am sure you treasure the times you have with the little boy- We had the national high a couple of days ago- I don't think it will be today though- we have a pleasant breeze, and I am 'Swiss darning' a lamb on a one piece for a baby due soon- the parents have been waiting 14 years- so he will be very precious.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Friday all. Sam, I just happen to have a turkey in the freezer that needs cooked and the salad sounds like it will be a great idea for one of the meals out of the bird. 
Mmmm...Pizza, I think we need to do pizza one night this weekend, it's hamburgers tonight since I took out ground beef yesterday morning to cook last night but DH went to sleep so I didn't cook. 
I think I'll go make a cup of coffee and sit and knit while watching some tv. Catch up with you all later.

Oh, on a side note, my ancestors came into Pennsylvania also, I'd have to pull out my paperwork to see exactly where, but Lancaster sounds familiar, Long was the last name there. My mothers side came from Ireland but I'm having difficulties trying to find that info, I will eventually though, I refuse to give up. :roll:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Redkimba said:


> And my Scots family is also one of the MC's...McGuriman! Hard to find anything on them even in the Latter Day Saints database! That ancestor on my father's side of the family came over in the mid 1700's and served in the Revolution. On my mother's side, English, came over with the original Jamestown settlers. We've been here a LOOOONG time!
> JuenK
> 
> *
> ...


Jamestown REALLY?????? My whatever great uncle was Samuel Collier, a cabin boy of 10 yrs of age (I think 10 or 12?) and one of the original settlers also. I found out a lot about him when I visited Jamestown in the early 70's. Very nice set up they have there.. or did that is.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It is good, Julie, to be around the grandkinds. Our son and family are just 2-1/2 hours away so good to see them on a weekend. Bithdays coming up-GS will be 4 early February and GD will have her first (second?) birthday later in the month. I do enjoy them very much and treasure every minute. Our oldest daughter lost two babies before they were born and after Shaun's death, our other daughter often wonders if she will ever marry again and if GS will ever have a sibling. I don't worry about having any more---just love the ones we have. 

Sam, so exciting to learn the gender--I'm hoping you'll be needing some pink.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I shouldn't be online, but decided to pop in for a few to find the new KTP. wanted to share a link I received in an email earlier. It's a scarf KAL and looks like fun.

http://blog.bernat.com/2013/01/18/temperature-scarf-cal-and-kal/

I'm going to give it a go, if I can figure out the yarn colors that is, LOL.

Be safe, 
Loves, Hugs and many Prayers,
M.

Oh I forget who posted the French Onion Soup (crock pot style) but it is wonderful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you.. and Sam, the Chicken Pot Pie from last week KTP was a huge hit also! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Will try this weeks sometime soon!
Night Night ;-) ;-)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I shouldn't be online, but decided to pop in for a few to find the new KTP. wanted to share a link I received in an email earlier. It's a scarf KAL and looks like fun.
> 
> http://blog.bernat.com/2013/01/18/temperature-scarf-cal-and-kal/
> 
> ...


*chuckles* I posted a great French Onion Soup made in the crock pot and is one of my favorites! I am so glad you enjoyed it! BTW, often instead of a slice of toasted bread being put on the top of the bowl of soup, I will put a handful of croutons (they make garlic ones!) and then put my cheese slice over that and put under the top element of the oven for a few minutes! Sooooooo gooooooddd!!! Zoe


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DD made tempura--tilapia, carrots, mushrooms, sweet potatoes, and snow peas...YUM. I made peanut butter cookies for dessert. Full & ready to go knit now!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and here all this time i thought you were retired. what kind of a consulting business did you have?

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Hello all...made a big decision today; put away my consulting company permanently. I was doing my tax stuff for 2012 and also had a phone call from a client to see if I could work. I'm still the main care giver of our almost 4 year old grandson and although he's in pre-school, I still have to be around when he's sick or there's no school or school vacation, etc. I just don't want to have the pressure of work deadlines along with everything else--we're getting along okay financially so I just made the final decision. It was hard to do; I've been working since I was 11 years old so it still feels strange to me to be completely retired!
> 
> Recipes sound good, Sam. We're having a pizza tonight since grandson is here overnight. I just got done cutting his hair---he has thicker hair than I do!! We'll eat and then watch a movie before bedtime. I think we're gong to watch a Cat in the Hat video--no commercials that way!!
> 
> Hi all and welcome to another tea party---it's been so cold that I've been sticking pretty close to home; but will have to go get fresh milk etc. sometime soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was thinking about doing that workshop - at least i will know what color to make the sweater.

thanks for the url's for the kimono's. i have one set of directions - think i got it off a free site. however - one can always use more.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Sam, there are many kimono baby sweaters on Ravelry.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=baby%20kimono&page=1&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best
> 
> On the other hand, there is a baby surprise jacket workshop that is being done by Purple V and London Gal next month. One of Designer's workshops here at Knitting Paradise.
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi all. New to the site. Congratulations on the little one on the way Sam. I have to find that onion soup recipe, it sounds so good!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree - up the fronts = could you do a cable sideways so you could go all the way around?

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think we all are.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, so exciting to learn the gender--I'm hoping you'll be needing some pink.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Hi all. New to the site. Congratulations on the little one on the way Sam. I have to find that onion soup recipe, it sounds so good!


Here is the French Onion Soup recipe I posted at last week's KTP!
Here is a recipe for French Onion Soup done in the slow cooker! Great for a blustery day when you need to stay inside and knit or urr,,,,,do housework!

French Onion Soup
Ingredients
6 large onions (any kind), chopped
1/2 cup butter (as much or whatever you use to saute onions)
6 cans (10-1/2 ounces each) condensed beef broth, undiluted (I use vegetable broth)
1-1/2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
3 bay leaves
10 slices French bread, toasted
Shredded Parmesan and shredded part-skim mozzarella cheese

Directions
In a large skillet, saute onions in butter until crisp-tender. Transfer to a 5-qt. slow cooker. Add the broth, Worcestershire sauce and bay leaves.
 Cover and cook on low for 5-7 hours or until the onions are tender. Discard bay leaves.
 Ladle soup into ovenproof bowls. Top each with a slice of toast; sprinkle with desired amount of cheese. Place bowls on a baking sheet. Broil for 2-3 minutes or until cheese is lightly golden. Yield: 10 servings.

Nutritional Facts 1 serving (calculated without cheese) equals 296 calories, 11 g fat (6 g saturated fat), 25 mg cholesterol, 722 mg sodium, 41 g carbohydrate, 4 g fiber, 8 g protein.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

There was a really pretty sweater in my email from Berrocco that had a sideways cable, or at least it looked that way. I really liked it, but it is in a booklet and not sold individually.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was thinking about doing that workshop - at least i will know what color to make the sweater.
> 
> thanks for the url's for the kimono's. i have one set of directions - think i got it off a free site. however - one can always use more.
> 
> ...


Yes, you will know what to color of yarn to knit the outfit in! And I do agree with putting a smart looking cable on the sweater! Zoe


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> > And my Scots family is also one of the MC's...McGuriman! Hard to find anything on them even in the Latter Day Saints database! That ancestor on my father's side of the family came over in the mid 1700's and served in the Revolution. On my mother's side, English, came over with the original Jamestown settlers. We've been here a LOOOONG time!
> ...


Lurker, I didn't know Mc, Mac meant son of. So interesting to find that out. My mother was a McNalley.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Redkimba said:
> ...


And there I was worried I had pointed out something so obvious [to me]!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i will get out the cartigan i was thinking of and will see what you think.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Hmm...I don't know about on a kimono--I've never made one of those. I was thinking of a regular cardigan, with a sort of unisex pattern.[/quote][/quote]

An amazing one from Kuzumbudhwar:*****
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-70430-1.html

There have been some lovely baby kimonos posted on KP.
Here's one from Ravelry:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/garter-stitch-baby-kimono
Simple but yet elegant.

I see 5 thought of Ravelry. 5, the Purple V BSJ would be fun for Sam. Great tip for him. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


_____________________________________
I'll bet nobody in my family knows this. I will have to let people know. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I guess some know of the Mc, Mac, etc. but there would be no reason for others to be aware of it. Same goes for O' as in O'Reilly, it means "son of...."

Some surnames end in "ski" which means "of" or "from ...." or "connected to ......" a specific family or town or region. Mostly those names are of Polish-Ukranian-Russian origin. (I lived in a Polish-Ukranian-German town when I was in high school, and a joke being told by the "ski" surname kids went like this: Question: "Why do you suppose there is a ski at the end of my dad's last name? Answer: because he could not spell toboggan!") It was great fun and laughter, and I must admit that I kind of felt out of place at times because my surname ending with "lund" and not "ski".
One thing I must point out is that this was in a prairie farming town, where you did not ski but a toboggan or two was found in every home. There were so many uses for a toboggan, especially on the farm!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Have to confess, I took a several short hiatus from Darowil's socks to do another Darowil's Hat. DH wanted one too and since it was so cold I took pity. He is so happy with it. Big smile on his face and he said he just loves the way it feels... Just thinking that we have all shared this special moment when someone really loves what we made for them. Hard to take it in all at once as it is such a special experience to knit something for somebody and have them really appreciate it and use it. Almost makes you forgive them when they lose it. :roll: No, it's not lost yet, but we will see. I did tell him that a good tip is not to put it on his lap but only in the jacket sleeve. Here is a photo of DH modeling for you. Now back to the socks. Oh yes, he is also wearing a sweater I knit over 30 yrs. ago and he already had that on. He wears it and the Aran all the time in colder weather.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


And is used by the Irish!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Angora he does have kind and gentle eyes. The hat and sweater are lovely too.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Angora he does have kind and gentle eyes. The hat and sweater are lovely too.


And you know that the twinkle in his eyes and the lopsided sweet grin was all for the lady operating the camera! ahahha, Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the buttoned kimono daralene - thanks for pointing that one out.

sam



Angora1There have been some lovely baby kimonos posted on KP.
Here's one from Ravelry:
[URL=http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/garter-stitch-baby-kimono said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/garter-stitch-baby-kimono[/URL]
> Simple but yet elegant.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

handsome man daralene - great hat - it does look warm.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Have to confess, I took a several short hiatus from Darowil's socks to do another Darowil's Hat. DH wanted one too and since it was so cold I took pity. He is so happy with it. Big smile on his face and he said he just loves the way it feels... Just thinking that we have all shared this special moment when someone really loves what we made for them. Hard to take it in all at once as it is such a special experience to knit something for somebody and have them really appreciate it and use it. Almost makes you forgive them when they lose it. :roll: No, it's not lost yet, but we will see. I did tell him that a good tip is not to put it on his lap but only in the jacket sleeve. Here is a photo of DH modeling for you. Now back to the socks. Oh yes, he is also wearing a sweater I knit over 30 yrs. ago and he already had that on. He wears it and the Aran all the time in colder weather.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Angora he does have kind and gentle eyes. The hat and sweater are lovely too.


Thanks Gwenie. He laughed with me at the story of your cat nursing on the pug, pants, sleeves and being "so persistant." Thought you had a beautiful smile too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Angora he does have kind and gentle eyes. The hat and sweater are lovely too.
> ...


Aaaaah yes, I did get that special feeling as I posted the photo and looked at that lopsided grin and bedroom eyes, with the wild man eyebrows. :lol: :lol: :lol:
Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> love the buttoned kimono daralene - thanks for pointing that one out.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> handsome man daralene - great hat - it does look warm.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thank you Sam. Now he is asking me what I want tonight and whatever I want he will brave the cold in his new hat and get it. Think I will make some sweet potato fries in the oven and save him the trip.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I spent my career as a Benefits Manager in the Human Resources Depts. of some very large companies for over 30 years (had time off when kids were little). I managed all the benefit plans including pensions, medical, disability, retiree medical, 401(k), etc. When I semi-retired while recuperating from breast cancer surgery, I began doing consulting work for my previous employers and former managers and co-workers. They kept me as busy as I wanted to be--but this work always has deadlines - usually annual enrollment time and beginning of the calendar and plan years. It involved a lot of project management involving benefits/HR IT systems and payroll. When I was semi-retired, I volunteered at both Catholic Charities and our local Township helping our senior citizens apply for all the federal, state and local assistance programs available and for the Medicare plans. I also ended up doing quite a bit of disability counseling and Medicaid counseling since I had the background knowledge due to my employment. I'm ready to go back to the volunteering---I miss being out in the public and doing this kind of work. I need to get up to speed on everything -- things have changed quite a bit in the last year or so that I've been soley being a granny/nanny.


thewren said:


> and here all this time i thought you were retired. what kind of a consulting business did you have?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


A guy in love and one for you to cherish!

And I am off to bed now! Mass in the morning! Good nite all. Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome....glad you joined us. I haven't made the onion soup yet, but I have it printed out to do next week. I'll check to see if I still have the page number and tea party date from when it was posted. It does sound good to have on these very cold nights.

I read on further and see where 5 put the recipe back on this week's tea party....thanks, 5!



katgo716 said:


> Hi all. New to the site. Congratulations on the little one on the way Sam. I have to find that onion soup recipe, it sounds so good!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Welcome....glad you joined us. I haven't made the onion soup yet, but I have it printed out to do next week. I'll check to see if I still have the page number and tea party date from when it was posted. It does sound good to have on these very cold nights.
> 
> 
> katgo716 said:
> ...


I reposted it on the page before this one so you just bookmark that page!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Confession time...I had the pot on the stove and forgot to turn the burner off last night after I took the food out of the pan. DH was at a student recital so not home till around 10pm. I was in here at the computer, probably on KP and I thought I smelled something, but the kitchen is big and it took a while to smell it so my pot was burned black with smoke but before the smoke alarm even went off my stove turned off on its own. I saved for 3 yrs. to get this stove and didn't have an oven that whole time and borrowed of those portable ovens for Holidays. Was it ever worth it. Two times now that this stove has turned off on its own. I didn't even know it had that feature, but when it hits a certain temperature it must shut off automatically. Of course people in the neighborhood must think I am crazy airing out my house in the middle of such bitter cold weather. :roll: No, it's just me cooking again. :lol: :lol: :lol: Probably shouldn't tell my faults, but I'm not even 70 yet and I remember them keeping Bill's grandma away from the stove as they couldn't trust her any more. Hmmmm, too bad I enjoy cooking so much or I would have a very good excuse. Anyway, I did manage to get the smell out before DH got home, but knowing me, I told him anyway. :shock: Sometimes his nickname for me is Lucy.... :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Angora, he looks and sounds like a very nice man. All the best to you two lovebirds!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I spent my career as a Benefits Manager in the Human Resources Depts. of come very large companies (Baxter, Abbott, True Value) for over 30 years (had time off when kids were little). I managed all the benefit plans including pensions, medical, disability, retiree medical, 401(k), etc. When I semi-retired while recuperating from breast cancer surgery, I began doing consulting work for my previous employers and former managers and co-workers. They kept me as busy as I wanted to be--but this work always has deadlines - usually annual enrollment time and beginning of the calendar and plan years. It involved a lot of project management involving benefits/HR IT systems and payroll. When I was semi-retired, I volunteered at both Catholic Charities and our local Township helping our senior citizens apply for all the federal, state and local assistance programs available and for the Medicare plans. I also ended up doing quite a bit of disability counseling and Medicaid counseling since I had the background knowledge due to my employment. I'm ready to go back to the volunteering---I miss being out in the public and doing this kind of work. I need to get up to speed on everything -- things have changed quite a bit in the last year or so that I've been soley being a granny/nanny.
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


This will be quick since I have to go make those sweet potato fries for DH, but I worked in Human Resources too. I was Executive Assistant to the head of the department. Boy was it hard work. I always thought Human Resources would be so calm but so many reports, statistics, but I loved it all. Most important I loved dealing with the employees. Great job but not the peaceful one I had expected. :lol: :lol: :lol: You had a very important job for sure. I hope you love being retired. I do. Took a little adjusting but I truly love having time to do what I enjoy. I had worked from 12 on, so it really was strange to have my own time. Hard to get used to no schedule but I just love my life now. You will still be busy with volunteering and the grandchild. That's what I did too at the hospital in the NICU, Chemo, and Radiation units.
Congratulations on your decision. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you so much! Can't wait to try it. It's cold and snowy here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We have all probably been guilty of that; I sure have. When I was a single parent with just the oldest DD I was working 2 jobs; convenience store weekend manager. I had to be at work at 5 a.m, and had a friend stay over one Friday to babysit while I went in. Around noon my friend showed up w/DD at the store. Long story short I had fixed myself breakfast half asleep and left stove on with greasy pan . Friend awoke to smell of smoke , got up to kitchen totally filled with black smoke. Got DD out of house and got pan off stove right before it burst into flames. I was so grateful you can only imagine. Had to scrub walls, etc., and repaint kitchen.

n


Angora1 said:


> Confession time...I had the pot on the stove and forgot to turn the burner off last night after I took the food out of the pan. DH was at a student recital so not home till around 10pm. I was in here at the computer, probably on KP and I thought I smelled something, but the kitchen is big and it took a while to smell it so my pot was burned black with smoke but before the smoke alarm even went off my stove turned off on its own. I saved for 3 yrs. to get this stove and didn't have an oven that whole time and borrowed of those portable ovens for Holidays. Was it ever worth it. Two times now that this stove has turned off on its own. I didn't even know it had that feature, but when it hits a certain temperature it must shut off automatically. Of course people in the neighborhood must think I am crazy airing out my house in the middle of such bitter cold weather. :roll: No, it's just me cooking again. :lol: :lol: :lol: Probably shouldn't tell my faults, but I'm not even 70 yet and I remember them keeping Bill's grandma away from the stove as they couldn't trust her any more. Hmmmm, too bad I enjoy cooking so much or I would have a very good excuse. Anyway, I did manage to get the smell out before DH got home, but knowing me, I told him anyway. :shock: Sometimes his nickname for me is Lucy.... :lol:


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

You've got yourself a good one there, Angora, he's a keeper!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> We have all probably been guilty of that; I sure have. When I was a single parent with just the oldest DD I was working 2 jobs; convenience store weekend manager. I had to be at work at 5 a.m, and had a friend stay over one Friday to babysit while I went in. Around noon my friend showed up w/DD at the store. Long story short I had fixed myself breakfast half asleep and left stove on with greasy pan . Friend awoke to smell of smoke , got up to kitchen totally filled with black smoke. Got DD out of house and got pan off stove right before it burst into flames. I was so grateful you can only imagine. Had to scrub walls, etc., and repaint kitchen.
> 
> n
> 
> ...


Oh Gwenie. How awful. Thank goodness nobody was hurt, but thank you for sharing with me. Two peas in a pod. :roll: :shock: It's a lot of work cleaning up when it is that bad.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> You've got yourself a good one there, Angora, he's a keeper!


Thanks katgo. YUP think I'll keep him a while longer. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Thanks 5, hope you got a good night's sleep and enjoy Mass. I think you will have to be well rested as you will be playing the music. :!:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Angora, he looks and sounds like a very nice man. All the best to you two lovebirds!


Thanks RookieRetiree, He really is a good man. Right now he is in at the piano, an advantage of being in a home on a corner and not in an apartment. He can play to his heart's delight and to me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I am so glad that it is Friday! Not only do we start a new TP, but I am off for 2 days! 5 weeks left, yea! I really shouldn't gripe, the money will come in handy.


I know you will enjoy those 2 days. When I was working and doing a lot of overtime I know that getting away for 1 day seemed like what a week seems like now. Isn't that the irony, work and have money and no time. Have time an no money to enjoy the time with. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> > And my Scots family is also one of the MC's...McGuriman! Hard to find anything on them even in the Latter Day Saints database! That ancestor on my father's side of the family came over in the mid 1700's and served in the Revolution. On my mother's side, English, came over with the original Jamestown settlers. We've been here a LOOOONG time!
> ...


Yes, being out on the roads is not the place to be. Funny how they always wait too long to start clearing the roads. Well not funny as lots of accidents result. What part of Va. are you from if you aren't keeping it secret?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Redkimba said:
> ...


There was a fabulous documentary I got from the library on Scotland. Wish I could remember the name of it. Quite a history.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all...made a big decision today; put away my consulting company permanently. I was doing my tax stuff for 2012 and also had a phone call from a client to see if I could work. I'm still the main care giver of our almost 4 year old grandson and although he's in pre-school, I still have to be around when he's sick or there's no school or school vacation, etc. I just don't want to have the pressure of work deadlines along with everything else--we're getting along okay financially so I just made the final decision. It was hard to do; I've been working since I was 11 years old so it still feels strange to me to be completely retired!
> ...


I can't wait to see your Swiss darning. I know it will be beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Redkimba...your family has been here a very long time. My Grandfather came over from Ireland via Wales and his name was spelled McGorrian. There is a McGurran in the spelling along the way. Gmother was a McKay from Wales. Came over about the 1860. Also, like your McGuriman...very little in the data base of Ancestry.com. Gmothers side mostly Scot. My father changed the spelling to go into Army before he was of age. DH traces back to England. Pennsylvania and on to Indiana...some went into Wisconsin. One took off on the Oregon trail. We found that family settled in the Willamette Valley near Salem.



Redkimba said:


> And my Scots family is also one of the MC's...McGuriman! Hard to find anything on them even in the Latter Day Saints database! That ancestor on my father's side of the family came over in the mid 1700's and served in the Revolution. On my mother's side, English, came over with the original Jamestown settlers. We've been here a LOOOONG time!
> JuenK
> 
> *
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


Actually I have made a mistake- that I can't figure out at present- so I have put it to one side- let my eyes recover!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I shouldn't be online, but decided to pop in for a few to find the new KTP. wanted to share a link I received in an email earlier. It's a scarf KAL and looks like fun.
> 
> http://blog.bernat.com/2013/01/18/temperature-scarf-cal-and-kal/
> 
> ...


What a riot. Should be so colorful and fun to do. :wink: My next scarf will be Luker's Workshop with the traveling vine. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> DD made tempura--tilapia, carrots, mushrooms, sweet potatoes, and snow peas...YUM. I made peanut butter cookies for dessert. Full & ready to go knit now!


Sounds so delicious. Did you dip them in anything?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Feeling nibbley so off to raid the kitchen. Will chat later. Peace and hugs to all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Actually I have made a mistake- that I can't figure out at present- so I have put it to one side- let my eyes recover!


Frustrating. Yes, let the eyes recover and give the mind a break. Best to come back refreshed. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Feeling nibbley so off to raid the kitchen. Will chat later. Peace and hugs to all.


Night Gwenie, I'm off for now too. Night all.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

think you are a real retiree....deadlines are hard on the brain and soul. The 4 year old is all you need. Take care.



RookieRetiree said:


> Hello all...made a big decision today; put away my consulting company permanently. I was doing my tax stuff for 2012 and also had a phone call from a client to see if I could work. I'm still the main care giver of our almost 4 year old grandson and although he's in pre-school, I still have to be around when he's sick or there's no school or school vacation, etc. I just don't want to have the pressure of work deadlines along with everything else--we're getting along okay financially so I just made the final decision. It was hard to do; I've been working since I was 11 years old so it still feels strange to me to be completely retired!
> 
> Recipes sound good, Sam. We're having a pizza tonight since grandson is here overnight. I just got done cutting his hair---he has thicker hair than I do!! We'll eat and then watch a movie before bedtime. I think we're gong to watch a Cat in the Hat video--no commercials that way!!
> 
> Hi all and welcome to another tea party---it's been so cold that I've been sticking pretty close to home; but will have to go get fresh milk etc. sometime soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwenie, just trying to catch up on last TP before I headed off and saw the photo of the dogs by the fireplace. They are the smart ones aren't they, always knowing the best places to hang out. Gorgeous fireplace and like a picture with the dogs lying in front.

So inviting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

katgo716 - good to see you at the ktp - hope you had a good time and that we will see you again real soon.

cold and snowy here also this evening - if it is going to be cold we might as well have snow i figure. gary just got home and said the roads were fine. i hope they stay that way. bailee has a gymnastic meet in tiffin tomorrow - about a ninety mile drive so it would be nice if the roads were bare.

sam



katgo716 said:


> Thank you so much! Can't wait to try it. It's cold and snowy here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ezenby said:


> think you are a real retiree....deadlines are hard on the brain and soul. The 4 year old is all you need. Take care.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rookie, did mean to add that taking care of a 4 yr. old is not retirement. When my grandson was born I had full care of him days and I was totally exhausted. They are a joy but it is a lot of responsibility. Now there are 3 and triple the exhaustion when I have them, but triple the joy too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my two little grandsons wear me out just watching them - goodness - where do they get all that energy?

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

There is a funny thing with telephones- it makes such a big difference when you have the right number! I have just spoken with the nephew, that Fale will mostly be staying with. I explained that I have been trying all week, and he said he will suggest to Fale that he ring me. The niece, Lupe and Fale have been out at the beach digging for Pipis [a shell fish] so Fale will be really happy- shelling and eating those. Just the two of them, and the two children- a hot day but not as bad as last week. We are forecast no rain for at least a week, so I am saving all the water I can in the kitchen to water the plants in the back garden. The dogs are being teased by a cat- who is sitting out on the driveway, knowing full well the dogs can't get to it. i had three lots of visitors today, so that has kept me from being too lonely. Lupe has said again I should go over- but I am not happy with the idea of a retirement home- I am not that old yet!!!!! Hopefully I will hear from Fale soon- but even if not- I now know where he will be through the week, so I can ring him now I have the number sorted!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks....I'm sure it will seem strange for awhile to get used to the fact, but I sure have enough to keep me busy; don't have to worry about being bored.



Ezenby said:


> think you are a real retiree....deadlines are hard on the brain and soul. The 4 year old is all you need. Take care.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Good morning all! I am switched off of one iv med to pills now still on one iv med. eating is so/so. tummy is sore nd nauseous . front time to time. have s hard to.starting awake, need to be walking. DH has stayed with me every night taking care of me making sure I'm taken care of. home Sunday or Monday.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Can't find any connection on the page, but on page 2 I was getting ads for BLACK toilet paper!! :lol: Back to read the rest of the pages now.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2
> When you can get that far back- the Scots and the Irish often spent time on the 'other side' of the water said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Good morning all from an unexpectedly sunny Belfast. Such a pleasing contrast to the snowy conditions at the beginning of the week. Sam dear, that turkey recipe will be copied into my household book later today. I'm off to check that my bees have enough stores and to enjoy the light. Perhaps the snowdrops will be in flower in the cottage garden. I fear that my knitting needles won't see me today.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is a funny thing with telephones- it makes such a big difference when you have the right number! I have just spoken with the nephew, that Fale will mostly be staying with. I explained that I have been trying all week, and he said he will suggest to Fale that he ring me. The niece, Lupe and Fale have been out at the beach digging for Pipis [a shell fish] so Fale will be really happy- shelling and eating those. Just the two of them, and the two children- a hot day but not as bad as last week. We are forecast no rain for at least a week, so I am saving all the water I can in the kitchen to water the plants in the back garden. The dogs are being teased by a cat- who is sitting out on the driveway, knowing full well the dogs can't get to it. i had three lots of visitors today, so that has kept me from being too lonely. Lupe has said again I should go over- but I am not happy with the idea of a retirement home- I am not that old yet!!!!! Hopefully I will hear from Fale soon- but even if not- I now know where he will be through the week, so I can ring him now I have the number sorted!


That's great that you can now get to speak to Fale, Julie. You'll maybe know better what you want to do when you've actually spoken to him.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Good morning all! I am switched off of one iv med to pills now still on one iv med. eating is so/so. tummy is sore nd nauseous . front time to time. have s hard to.starting awake, need to be walking. DH has stayed with me every night taking care of me making sure I'm taken care of. home Sunday or Monday.


So glad the op's over and you're on the mend. Take it easy and let them all look after you - sounds as though your DH's doing a good job already. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora - I think you are right, he does have kind eyes. :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Good morning all! I am switched off of one iv med to pills now still on one iv med. eating is so/so. tummy is sore nd nauseous . front time to time. have s hard to.starting awake, need to be walking. DH has stayed with me every night taking care of me making sure I'm taken care of. home Sunday or Monday.


Puplover great to hear from you it is going to take time so allow your self that time best wishes for a speedy recovery x


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Confession time...I had the pot on the stove and forgot to turn the burner off last night after I took the food out of the pan. DH was at a student recital so not home till around 10pm. I was in here at the computer, probably on KP and I thought I smelled something, but the kitchen is big and it took a while to smell it so my pot was burned black with smoke but before the smoke alarm even went off my stove turned off on its own. I saved for 3 yrs. to get this stove and didn't have an oven that whole time and borrowed of those portable ovens for Holidays. Was it ever worth it. Two times now that this stove has turned off on its own. I didn't even know it had that feature, but when it hits a certain temperature it must shut off automatically. Of course people in the neighborhood must think I am crazy airing out my house in the middle of such bitter cold weather. :roll: No, it's just me cooking again. :lol: :lol: :lol: Probably shouldn't tell my faults, but I'm not even 70 yet and I remember them keeping Bill's grandma away from the stove as they couldn't trust her any more. Hmmmm, too bad I enjoy cooking so much or I would have a very good excuse. Anyway, I did manage to get the smell out before DH got home, but knowing me, I told him anyway. :shock: Sometimes his nickname for me is Lucy.... :lol:


I used to laugh at my GM when she would stand in front of the cooker when she had finished cooking, checking all the switches and saying, "Off...off...off" - guess what I find myself doing nowadays...!!  :roll: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Good morning /afternoon/evening... it was blizzard conditions here in Fife all day yesterday,what a difference today blue skies and bright sunshine,and certainly not as cold as it has been,even put the bedding out on the line so it will smell lovely later on.
Hope everyone has a pleasant week end and those under the weather improve greatly
catch you all later xx


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good morning /afternoon/evening... it was blizzard conditions here in Fife all day yesterday,what a difference today blue skies and bright sunshine,and certainly not as cold as it has been,even put the bedding out on the line so it will smell lovely later on.
> Hope everyone has a pleasant week end and those under the weather improve greatly
> catch you all later xx


Good morning Agnes! Lovely morning on this side of the country too - DH checked the temperature gauge on his car before he went off to golf, and it said 6 degrees (42F). Still not got any snow over here either, although we did get a few flurries yesterday, but it didn't lie. Have a good week - you'll still be easing yourself into retirement... funny how Monday mornings are now the best of the week! (That is when you can actually remember what day it is!  :roll: )


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hello all...made a big decision today; put away my consulting company permanently. I was doing my tax stuff for 2012 and also had a phone call from a client to see if I could work. I'm still the main care giver of our almost 4 year old grandson and although he's in pre-school, I still have to be around when he's sick or there's no school or school vacation, etc. I just don't want to have the pressure of work deadlines along with everything else--we're getting along okay financially so I just made the final decision. It was hard to do; I've been working since I was 11 years old so it still feels strange to me to be completely retired!
> 
> Recipes sound good, Sam. We're having a pizza tonight since grandson is here overnight. I just got done cutting his hair---he has thicker hair than I do!! We'll eat and then watch a movie before bedtime. I think we're gong to watch a Cat in the Hat video--no commercials that way!!
> 
> Hi all and welcome to another tea party---it's been so cold that I've been sticking pretty close to home; but will have to go get fresh milk etc. sometime soon.


I'm sure you'll get used to it. Congratulations!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i agree - up the fronts = could you do a cable sideways so you could go all the way around?
> 
> sam
> 
> That's what I was thinking, might even have a go at it to see what it looks like.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Redkimba said:
> ...


And so does s on the end of names - I think it is Welsh. So Williams is son of William.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thank you Sam. Now he is asking me what I want tonight and whatever I want he will brave the cold in his new hat and get it. Think I will make some sweet potato fries in the oven and save him the trip.


Maybe he wants an excuse to wear the hat out and show it off!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Confession time...I had the pot on the stove and forgot to turn the burner off last night after I took the food out of the pan. DH was at a student recital so not home till around 10pm. I was in here at the computer, probably on KP and I thought I smelled something, but the kitchen is big and it took a while to smell it so my pot was burned black with smoke but before the smoke alarm even went off my stove turned off on its own. I saved for 3 yrs. to get this stove and didn't have an oven that whole time and borrowed of those portable ovens for Holidays. Was it ever worth it. Two times now that this stove has turned off on its own. I didn't even know it had that feature, but when it hits a certain temperature it must shut off automatically. Of course people in the neighborhood must think I am crazy airing out my house in the middle of such bitter cold weather. :roll: No, it's just me cooking again. :lol: :lol: :lol: Probably shouldn't tell my faults, but I'm not even 70 yet and I remember them keeping Bill's grandma away from the stove as they couldn't trust her any more. Hmmmm, too bad I enjoy cooking so much or I would have a very good excuse. Anyway, I did manage to get the smell out before DH got home, but knowing me, I told him anyway. :shock: Sometimes his nickname for me is Lucy.... :lol:


We have a stove that turns off- I think after a certain time, but it is a problem when I am cooking Christams Puddings, they need around 6 hours and I have to remember to not just keep an eye on the water levels but that it hasn't turned itslef off. Now why didn't I think before that the simple answer to that is to turn it off each time I refill the water and switch it straight back on!
BTW Angora I think we have all done that. Is the saucepan salvageable? I boil bicarbonate of soda in water -in the pan of course-and it does a great job. Mentioned it to my brother once and he sat there looking thoughtful for a while and then said yes it would work. He had worked out in his head the chemical reactions that would be going on and figured it was correct. Not that I needed him to tell me it would work. I knew it worked- and how would i know this?, by doing what you did Angora!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

One thing I learned as a nurse was that very often just plain old black tea works wonderfully for nausea. Sip it a little at a time, just a mouthful every 5-10 minutes and see if it will calm your tummy down a bit. Real Coke works as well, used the same way.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Julie, I am so happy and relieved that you have been able to get the telephone business straightened out. And to know that Fale is safe and happy where he is must be quite a relief for you. Great news!! Now you can have some peace of mind while you figure out the difficult decisions you face.

Thanks for sharing this info. I'd had been have some worrisome thoughts about Fale and you and the situations you're facing.

Ohio Joy


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam, you can't gain weight!!!! Wish I had your problem :lol: :lol: I look at food and there goes my weight...up and up. Thank goodness for knitting, it keeps my fingers busy and away from the fridge. Well we have had much needed rain here in Southern California, a true blessing for our plants. The recipes sound yummy, thanks again for hosting the tea party, it is always fun to read what everyone is up to.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning /afternoon/evening... it was blizzard conditions here in Fife all day yesterday,what a difference today blue skies and bright sunshine,and certainly not as cold as it has been,even put the bedding out on the line so it will smell lovely later on.
> ...


Good afternoon Kate we got about 3 inches of snow yesterday .....evil stuff, hopefully the sun will help shift it,my best day when working depended on when my week finished lolbut all days are good days now...wow 6C almost a heat wave lol enjoy your weekend x


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

The salad sounds great. I would mix half spinach with the lettuce


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

The salad sounds great. I would mix half spinach with the lettuce


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> One thing I learned as a nurse was that very often just plain old black tea works wonderfully for nausea. Sip it a little at a time, just a mouthful every 5-10 minutes and see if it will calm your tummy down a bit. Real Coke works as well, used the same way.


When I feel off I try to drink flat Lemonade, seem to help every time....bit like Irn bru ( scottish soda pop) for a hangover

Our other national drink.......Barr's Irn Bru

Going all Scottish this weekend will be stovies tonight, roast dinner tomorrow


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker hopefully you will have better luck at getting hold of Fale now!

Puplover, you sound like uyou are coming on OK- even thoough it may feel it to you. Just don't too much- and that includes too much brain work! Be patient. Lord give me patience- right now! DOes that sound about right.

Well I have managed to catch up here in time to go to bed. Beed out most of th eday and now it is 11.15pm. With church at 9 in the morning I need to get some sleep. 
Today is Australia Day, a celebration of hte First Fleet arriving in AUstralia, though it is becoming increasingly seen as thing not to celebrate. But if the Englsih hadn't come the Dutch or French would have as both were hanging around the area as well. Its not like the Aborgines would have been left to live there old life if we hadn't come. And who is to say that they wouldn thave been even worse off? I find it a bit difficult because while they were treated terribly by today standards many of the people were simply behaving in ways that society taught them and knew no better. And the terrible treatment needs to be looked at in the context of the culture of the time, not now. The Aborigines weren't the only groups treated terribly-I often wonder what people will think of what we are doing now in another couple of decades. Many things that we thought quite OK when I was a teenager or early twenties are now viwed as taboo. And most people just accept what they grow up with without a great deal of questioning- when it come sto these deep seated worrldviews. And they are usually so ingrained that we don't even realise that they impact to such a great extent on our thinking. And that is why it is so hard to change behaviour, underlying attitudes need changing first. 

I thought I was going to bed not writing a paper!


----------



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

Good morning Sam and everyone. What a busy week I have had. Getting the house ready for company tomorrow. Will be here a week. Oh by the way, I had a birthday on the 21st, but my name didn't show up on the list below the newsletter for that day . Oh well , maybe next year. 
Going to teach my knitting workshop this morning at the library. 
Also, getting ready to go to Florida on Thursday for about a month. Going to the SEA Rally in Brooksville, FL then to Wildwood for minor repair work on motorhome, then to Lazydays in Seffner for another rally. 
Just finished felting a cloche and a pair of fingerless mittens to match for a dear friend. Also made two more pair, one for my mom and another pair for my DIL. Working on another felted cloche for mself. Still working on other projects on needles. One is a pair of socks. A fair Isle pattern using Norwegian wool that was given to me at Christmas. Was brought all the way from Oslo, Norway. How cool is that?
The weather here in Pass Christian is 54 degrees with 92% humidity. Suppose to be in the 70's today. It was so warm yesterday, the gnats were out. Which is so unusual for this time of year. They don't come out till late spring and early fall. Even my azaleas have been blooming for the past couple of months. Very strange weather. 
I am on my second cup of coffee and may have another. Have a good day everyone and stay warm. 
ps: gonna try that French Onion Soup. It's my favorite!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> > And my Scots family is also one of the MC's...McGuriman! Hard to find anything on them even in the Latter Day Saints database! That ancestor on my father's side of the family came over in the mid 1700's and served in the Revolution. On my mother's side, English, came over with the original Jamestown settlers. We've been here a LOOOONG time!
> ...


You would love to see Jamestown NOW, Marianne. They started an archaelogical dig there in the early or mid '90's and have found a large portion of the fort that everyone said was completely gone into the river. It's even more fantastic than it was in the '70's. If you look it up online, there's a lot of information. The man in charge of the dig was there when he was in college and would never believe the fort was completely gone. His persistence paid off.
Interesting that we both have ancestors in that original bunch! Especially since so many of them died.
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm sure you're looking forward to going home. It sounds like you're getting the best of care....take it easy and let time and healing to the rest.



agnescr said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all! I am switched off of one iv med to pills now still on one iv med. eating is so/so. tummy is sore nd nauseous . front time to time. have s hard to.starting awake, need to be walking. DH has stayed with me every night taking care of me making sure I'm taken care of. home Sunday or Monday.
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


And something I already knew....all that reading paid off in some ways!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Redkimba said:
> ...


Don't mind at all. I'm in southeast VA. A city on a peninsula, Newport News. Everything is icy this morning. The parking lots and our private street to the apartments (there are 3 apartment complexes on this street) very seldom get treated or plowed since it's up to apt. management to have it done. Not a city street. We always make sure we have enough groceries and cat food if we are snowed in. I know it sounds odd to those of you who have LOTS of snow during most of the winter. But here, 2" can shut everything down.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> katgo716 - good to see you at the ktp - hope you had a good time and that we will see you again real soon.
> 
> cold and snowy here also this evening - if it is going to be cold we might as well have snow i figure. gary just got home and said the roads were fine. i hope they stay that way. bailee has a gymnastic meet in tiffin tomorrow - about a ninety mile drive so it would be nice if the roads were bare.
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Good morning all! I am switched off of one iv med to pills now still on one iv med. eating is so/so. tummy is sore nd nauseous . front time to time. have s hard to.starting awake, need to be walking. DH has stayed with me every night taking care of me making sure I'm taken care of. home Sunday or Monday.


So glad things are going well. I've been thinking of you and keeping you in prayers. Give yourself time to recover and the appetite will improve. Sleeping so much is helping your body recover.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > I shouldn't be online, but decided to pop in for a few to find the new KTP. wanted to share a link I received in an email earlier. It's a scarf KAL and looks like fun.
> ...


I had thought you had posted this, it came out wonderfully!!! I had a baguette that I sliced and toasted but the garlic croutons sound like a good idea also! I used Provolone and Mozzarella, half a slice of each, loved it!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Good morning all from an unexpectedly sunny Belfast. Such a pleasing contrast to the snowy conditions at the beginning of the week. Sam dear, that turkey recipe will be copied into my household book later today. I'm off to check that my bees have enough stores and to enjoy the light. Perhaps the snowdrops will be in flower in the cottage garden. I fear that my knitting needles won't see me today.


wow, so now we add a beekeeper to the amazing skills people have on the KTP!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

JuneK are you close to the Patrick Henry Mall? Just curious.


jknappva said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > jknappva said:
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Have to confess, I took a several short hiatus from Darowil's socks to do another Darowil's Hat. DH wanted one too and since it was so cold I took pity. He is so happy with it. Big smile on his face and he said he just loves the way it feels... Just thinking that we have all shared this special moment when someone really loves what we made for them. Hard to take it in all at once as it is such a special experience to knit something for somebody and have them really appreciate it and use it. Almost makes you forgive them when they lose it. :roll: No, it's not lost yet, but we will see. I did tell him that a good tip is not to put it on his lap but only in the jacket sleeve. Here is a photo of DH modeling for you. Now back to the socks. Oh yes, he is also wearing a sweater I knit over 30 yrs. ago and he already had that on. He wears it and the Aran all the time in colder weather.


Very handsome man and yes his eyes are warm, which to me would mean caring and strong in faith. Love the hat, what yarn if I may ask, looks soft and warm for sure!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > There is a funny thing with telephones- it makes such a big difference when you have the right number! I have just spoken with the nephew, that Fale will mostly be staying with. I explained that I have been trying all week, and he said he will suggest to Fale that he ring me. The niece, Lupe and Fale have been out at the beach digging for Pipis [a shell fish] so Fale will be really happy- shelling and eating those. Just the two of them, and the two children- a hot day but not as bad as last week. We are forecast no rain for at least a week, so I am saving all the water I can in the kitchen to water the plants in the back garden. The dogs are being teased by a cat- who is sitting out on the driveway, knowing full well the dogs can't get to it. i had three lots of visitors today, so that has kept me from being too lonely. Lupe has said again I should go over- but I am not happy with the idea of a retirement home- I am not that old yet!!!!! Hopefully I will hear from Fale soon- but even if not- I now know where he will be through the week, so I can ring him now I have the number sorted!
> ...


There has been a silly worry that maybe he was angry with me- I will be so pleased when I finally catch up with him.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


It is funny how the mind thinks like that until we find out differently.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll be heading out to our indoor, winter farmers market in a little bit. Going to pick up an organic chicken for "clay pot chicken and veggies".

Just thought I'd pass on a little info. If you shop at grocery stores in the US and get your produce there you might find this interesting.

Grocery stores have started carrying produce that each have a tiny sticker affixed. The PLU (price look up) is a 4 or 5 digit number. Numbers that start with a 4 or a 5 are traditionally produced...those starting with a 6 are "organically" produced..those starting with a 9....GMO crop! In other words those items are genetically modified.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Julie, I am so happy and relieved that you have been able to get the telephone business straightened out. And to know that Fale is safe and happy where he is must be quite a relief for you. Great news!! Now you can have some peace of mind while you figure out the difficult decisions you face.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this info. I'd had been have some worrisome thoughts about Fale and you and the situations you're facing.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thanks Joy! I think you may have been busy lately? How's things?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Good morning all! I am switched off of one iv med to pills now still on one iv med. eating is so/so. tummy is sore nd nauseous . front time to time. have s hard to.starting awake, need to be walking. DH has stayed with me every night taking care of me making sure I'm taken care of. home Sunday or Monday.


That is great Pup!!! Walking will help with the soreness and the nausea also (I do feel for you  ) Glad DH is staying nights it does so help to have someone in the room with you, means so very much. As everyone has told me, take your time in the recovery, do not rush back to normal routines. Keeping you in our prayers here, healing light to warm and surround you.
M.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker hopefully you will have better luck at getting hold of Fale now!
> 
> Puplover, you sound like uyou are coming on OK- even thoough it may feel it to you. Just don't too much- and that includes too much brain work! Be patient. Lord give me patience- right now! DOes that sound about right.
> 
> ...


There is a lot of truth in what you were saying, I can get pretty angry about what the English did to the Welsh, the Irish and then the Scots. over the eons. So it is not surprising the Aboriginal peoples fared so badly. [In most of the colonised parts of the Globe, no matter which Nationality was colonising]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I'll be heading out to our indoor, winter farmers market in a little bit. Going to pick up an organic chicken for "clay pot chicken and veggies".
> 
> Just thought I'd pass on a little info. If you shop at grocery stores in the US and get your produce there you might find this interesting.
> 
> Grocery stores have started carrying produce that each have a tiny sticker affixed. The PLU (price look up) is a 4 or 5 digit number. Numbers that start with a 4 or a 5 are traditionally produced...those starting with a 6 are "organically" produced..those starting with a 9....GMO crop! In other words those items are genetically modified.


wish we had that much transparency here- provided you have the code!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My mothers side came from Ireland but I'm having difficulties trying to find that info, I will eventually though, I refuse to give up. :roll:


I understand your frustration. I'm having some of that also. I've put aside my research for a little bit, but I think I may pick it up again soon.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Redkimba said:
> ...


I have been talking with Daniel about visiting Williamsburg and Jamestown, I'll find the site and send it along to him, maybe that will stir his desire to visit! I was told that the fort had long disappeared into the river, sooooo excited to find out they have found it! The Colliers are my Dad's Mother's side of the family tree. Several well known artist in the group, one has done sculptures for the Catholic church in Manhattan, I tried to see it while I was there but never found the location. After I returned home I found I was a block away. :thumbdown:


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Neat recipes thank you. I'm so glad I "discovered" the Tea Party. Been missing it all these weeks, as I never thought to look in the chat section. My loss! I thought the TP had been abandoned by all for good and it made me sorry for all the good things said and shared here. So, whoopee! Thanks all.
MindyT


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

You only need to look at the first number to determine the products origin. Sadly this only applies to fresh produce and NOT to canned or frozen items. I only purchase organically raised meat/poultry that is GMO free.

We don't know enough about GMO's and the long term effects of exposure/ingestion. In the meantime, I'm taking no chances.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

courier770 said:


> You only need to look at the first number to determine the products origin. Sadly this only applies to fresh produce and NOT to canned or frozen items. I only purchase organically raised meat/poultry that is GMO free.
> 
> We don't know enough about GMO's and the long term effects of exposure/ingestion. In the meantime, I'm taking no chances.


Thank you Courier!!! I also am concerned about the GMO's, we have enough medical issues without "chancing" what they are adding or subtracting from our food supply! 
Good to see you again.. hope all is well with you and yours :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

courier770 said:


> You only need to look at the first number to determine the products origin. Sadly this only applies to fresh produce and NOT to canned or frozen items. I only purchase organically raised meat/poultry that is GMO free.
> 
> We don't know enough about GMO's and the long term effects of exposure/ingestion. In the meantime, I'm taking no chances.


I would guess the codes are only in your state? In Canada as far as I am aware, we have nothing like these codes. Zoe


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for asking, all is well. I'm concerned about GMO's as there just isn't enough information about long term exposure. I only recently stumbled across this PLU info and will be putting it to good use....I'll be the one in the produce aisle screaming "oh no this is GMO!!!".


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Lurker2 - I hope you can catch back up with Fale. I can't remember all the details but hopefully everything will work out for the best.

I've had my breakfast & cuppa (actually 2 cuppa). Now I'm off to get the oil changed in the truck. I found a coupon for the Ford dealer for a whole package of stuff for a good price.

I think that I will put some turkey chili into the crockpot in a bit. I'm using a "new" recipe that uses a sweet turkey sausage. It will be a change from the usual low-fat beef. (yes, I'm a Texan - don't get me started on the adding beans debate...)

Stay warm if it's cold outside; stay cool if it's hot outside.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


Water-logged is quite a good situation for many archaeological sites- like some of the bodies found in bogs, going back a few thousand years. Also recall a Swedish battle ship that has been preserved remarkably well- is Doogie doing Archaeology in his Anthropolgy papers- he might recall better?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Lurker2 - I hope you can catch back up with Fale. I can't remember all the details but hopefully everything will work out for the best.
> 
> I've had my breakfast & cuppa (actually 2 cuppa). Now I'm off to get the oil changed in the truck. I found a coupon for the Ford dealer for a whole package of stuff for a good price.
> 
> ...


It has felt a bit like he has been 'kidnapped' by the family. The nasty side of me wonders if they see him as a way to get more money. I so need to know that he is happy!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

The codes are fairly well universal in the US and do NOT vary from state to state. It's just that little tiny sticker on each apple, avocado, mango, kiwi fruit, etc.. Even if each item doesn't have a sticker you can look at the PLU number on the shelf, either above or below the item(s).

In the US, sugar that comes from sugar beets will be the product of a GMO crop, while organic sugar will be GMO free. On the other hand, beef that is advertised as "corn fed" will likely be tainted by GMO corn feed. The vast majority of corn grown for animal feed is GMO. HOw do you avoid it? Look for labeling that says either "grass fed" (meaning the animals graze naturally instead of being raised on feed lots) or "organic". Most grocery store meats come from animals raised on feed lots. They are fed not just feeds that come from GMO crops but also feed that is laced with preservatives and growth hormones..not to mention a few other things. 

You need not spend more to avoid these things either. I purchase organic chicken at or below grocery store prices by utilizing local producers or my local farmers market. You can also utilize small packing plants that specialize in organic meats for the same price of grocery store meats. What you WON'T find at these places is everything on your grocery list, impulse items, magazines, cookware, cleaning products, toys,...etc..


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > My mothers side came from Ireland but I'm having difficulties trying to find that info, I will eventually though, I refuse to give up. :roll:
> ...


Most of the Irish records are not on digital format so unless you go to Ireland to access the records it's like hitting a brick wall, I know this from experience as most of my fathers family were from Irish stock,and I have found it almost imposable to trace where they came from after the first instance of them appearing in the Scottish census records


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


so many were church records- I believe many got burned!

I have found it very difficult trying to trace my Welsh ancestors, many records are in a very poor state of preservation. My great grand father, on the maternal, paternal link is one John Jones, I wonder how many thousands in Wales share that name!!!? I do have his photograph as an old man- so at least I can picture him, but I found three villages of identical name- different parishes, for his birthplace, and sort of gave up at that point... His wife, my great grandmother's father came from a family of 17 children, talk about complex trying to figure that lot out!?


----------



## sueny (Feb 9, 2011)

My Scottish family hails from Aberdeen. I have found a lot of info on http://www.scotlandspeople.gov.uk They do charge for any info. You have to buy credits and from what I understand on Ancestry.com, there is very little other info available from any website. The site has been really helpful to me in finding my Scottish genealogy. My grandmother's maiden name was Mackie which is part of the MacKay family.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Good morning all! I am switched off of one iv med to pills now still on one iv med. eating is so/so. tummy is sore nd nauseous . front time to time. have s hard to.starting awake, need to be walking. DH has stayed with me every night taking care of me making sure I'm taken care of. home Sunday or Monday.


Good to have a update from you. Remember to follow your body dictates. Rest is the best medicine. It's great that DH is taking such good care of you. I'm sure his presence is comforting. Prayers continuing for your recovery.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

This morning we have overcast sky--unusual--I am hoping it rains for days, but I don't expect that will actually happen...praying for it, at any rate. This morning I have also had an update on my friend's little boy...news is not encouraging, so I am sending all the good thoughts I can to him and his family.



Lurker 2 said:


> wow, so now we add a beekeeper to the amazing skills people have on the KTP!


My brother and SIL got some hives last year--I wish we could have some, too. Bees are wonderful!



Lurker 2 said:


> That's great that you can now get to speak to Fale, Julie. You'll maybe know better what you want to do when you've actually spoken to him.
> 
> There has been a silly worry that maybe he was angry with me- I will be so pleased when I finally catch up with him.


Good news, and I tend to 'assume the worst' too--not sure why, but I think for a lot of us, that's what happens. I hope you speak to him soon!

Angora, your DH looks great in the hat. And I agree--he has very kind & loving eyes. How lucky you are to be looked at that way! 

PupLover, keep on mending--I keep you in my thoughts.

Last night I sat down and calculated the ruffle stitches for a matching hat for the mitts...and I cast them on, and I started on the first round. I do hope it turns out as good as the one I see in my head...! And I hope I have enough yarn--we will see.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Oh Sam I was just thinking today of fixing some sort of turkey this weekend. The recipes sounds so good. I will be back later to catch up with last week and this week but thought I would briefly check in. See you all later!


I couldn't find last weeks TP list on KP. 
marilyn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> This morning we have overcast sky--unusual--I am hoping it rains for days, but I don't expect that will actually happen...praying for it, at any rate. This morning I have also had an update on my friend's little boy...news is not encouraging, so I am sending all the good thoughts I can to him and his family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to think my Mum was a bit barmy when she feared the worst- I wonder if it is something that gets worse as you grow older!?

Just read your first sentence more closely- I am sorry to hear of the little fellow not doing so well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Sam I was just thinking today of fixing some sort of turkey this weekend. The recipes sounds so good. I will be back later to catch up with last week and this week but thought I would briefly check in. See you all later!
> ...


You have to get in fast on Saturday's Digest. Alternatively search for the topics started by thewren- once you have found his avatar!


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

Good Morning...Happy Saturday one and all.
It is a bit chilly here but as soon as the sun is up it should warm up to a nice 79 degrees. We are expecting a cold front bringing a lot of rain down the island chain. It should get to us by Monday evening.

I made the best Split Pea Soup yesterday...at least that's what my DH thinks.

1/4 C olive oil
1 large onion, finely diced
2 carrots, finely diced
1-lb smoked ham hock
1-lb bag of split peas, rinsed and picked through 
2 quarts chicken stock, water, or combination
Salt and freshly ground black pepper

In a large saucepan, saute onion and carrots over medium-high heat. Add peas and ham hock and cover with stock by a couple of inches. Bring to a simmer and cook about 1 hour until soup is thick and peas have almost disintegrated but not quite. Season to taste, with salt and pepper. Remove ham hock and let cool. Pull meat from ham hock bone and shred. 

I make this early morning so when it cools I can put it in the refrigerator until it's time to serve. The fat from the ham hock rises to the top and I can skim it off.
Before reheating I add the shredded ham.

Going into town today to run a few errendd them meet some friends for coffee and dessert...there is a lovely new pastry shop. My DH is planing to do some yard work...always a must when the sun is shining. 3>


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

Good Morning...Happy Saturday one and all.
It is a bit chilly here but as soon as the sun is up it should warm up to a nice 79 degrees. We are expecting a cold front bringing a lot of rain down the island chain. It should get to us by Monday evening.

I made the best Split Pea Soup yesterday...at least that's what my DH thinks.

1/4 C olive oil
1 large onion, finely diced
2 carrots, finely diced
1-lb smoked ham hock
1-lb bag of split peas, rinsed and picked through 
2 quarts chicken stock, water, or combination
Salt and freshly ground black pepper

In a large saucepan, saute onion and carrots over medium-high heat. Add peas and ham hock and cover with stock by a couple of inches. Bring to a simmer and cook about 1 hour until soup is thick and peas have almost disintegrated but not quite. Season to taste, with salt and pepper. Remove ham hock and let cool. Pull meat from ham hock bone and shred. 

I make this early morning so when it cools I can put it in the refrigerator until it's time to serve. The fat from the ham hock rises to the top and I can skim it off.
Before reheating I add the shredded ham.

Going into town today to run a few errendd them meet some friends for coffee and dessert...there is a lovely new pastry shop. My DH is planing to do some yard work...always a must when the sun is shining.


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

Just thinking about the comment Sam made about time flying by...my "Baby" was 41 this week. My DH and I will be married 50 years this year. How can this be...wasn't it just 1960???????????????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I used to think my Mum was a bit barmy when she feared the worst- I wonder if it is something that gets worse as you grow older!?


I don't know--it does seem so for me, though. That's food for thought. I have been told by more than one person that when something goes wrong, I tend to blame myself, even if I shouldn't. It's a hard habit to fight.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorlenna wrote:
Good news, and I tend to 'assume the worst' too--not sure why, but I think for a lot of us, that's what happens. I hope you speak to him soon!

Julie wrote:
I used to think my Mum was a bit barmy when she feared the worst- I wonder if it is something that gets worse as you grow older!?

I suspect that given human nature, by the time we've reached this point in our lives, we've discovered that human nature often gives out the worst and we come to expect that as the usual outcome . Then we are very surprised when (if) we come to a more positive result/finish at the conclusion of our dilemma.

Yes, Julie, I have been busy. Lots of snow, bitter cold temps, no school for a couple of days for Tim plus he's been down with a terrible head cold which he very generously shared with me in spite of very frequent hand-washings. When he returned to school this Thursday it was for the first time since January 11th.
Fortunately he has a couple of study periods per day and we'd worked diligently while he was away from class, so he finished classes yesterday with no carry-over homework. Yeah!!! All the outside-of-class reading is finished for the current grading period. However, we will not let up but rather continue on with that work for the rest of the school year whether he gets credit for it or not because it is good for him and we've found an interesting series of books that appeal to him. This is a first!!

The aim of the books may be toward younger middle school students, but Tim is not pushed into more socially mature situations. He isn't into iPhones, Facebook, etc. and may never be that adept, socially. So be it. He will probably never handle such things comfortably, but that is all right right with us. He is what he is and we are grateful for that and him.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sorlenna wrote:
> Good news, and I tend to 'assume the worst' too--not sure why, but I think for a lot of us, that's what happens. I hope you speak to him soon!
> 
> Julie wrote:
> ...


And I find you quite an inspiration, Joy! I learn a little more of what Tim faces, as you post over time. I am sure he cherishes you in his heart.
God Bless!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I used to think my Mum was a bit barmy when she feared the worst- I wonder if it is something that gets worse as you grow older!?
> ...


This would seem to be something we share! I blame it on being the oldest child, partly!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I'm the middle child...got the double whammy, lol.

I need to go tackle that hat ruffle...and hope I am not the only one crazy enough to knit it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


Have you posted it yet? I am not sure which one you mean- have a vague recall of something last week?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> JuneK are you close to the Patrick Henry Mall? Just curious.
> 
> 
> jknappva said:
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I need to go tackle that hat ruffle...and hope I am not the only one crazy enough to knit it!
> ...


No, I have only just started on this one--it will be a matching hat to the honeycomb ruffle mitts.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for the recipes, good healthy stuff. 
I have a grand niece or nephew coming in June. ??
Love the baby colors no matter what.
Karen


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I have been talking with Daniel about visiting Williamsburg and Jamestown, I'll find the site and send it along to him, maybe that will stir his desire to visit! I was told that the fort had long disappeared into the river, sooooo excited to find out they have found it! The Colliers are my Dad's Mother's side of the family tree. Several well known artist in the group, one has done sculptures for the Catholic church in Manhattan, I tried to see it while I was there but never found the location. After I returned home I found I was a block away. :thumbdown:[/quote]

You and Daniel wouldn't regret the trip. So many people go to the rebuilt Jamestown and never go farther and get to the original site. It's really fantastic. They have a museum set up with some of the artifacts they've found over the last 20 or so years. And I always enjoyed going to the glass-house.
How disappointing to find too late that you were so close to something you wanted to see after the fact!
JuneK


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

I couldn't find last weeks TP list on KP. 
marilyn[/quote]

You have to get in fast on Saturday's Digest. Alternatively search for the topics started by thewren- once you have found his avatar![/quote]

Thank you for that Tip Julie!
marilyn


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

sueny said:


> My Scottish family hails from Aberdeen. I have found a lot of info on http://www.scotlandspeople.gov.uk They do charge for any info. You have to buy credits and from what I understand on Ancestry.com, there is very little other info available from any website. The site has been really helpful to me in finding my Scottish genealogy. My grandmother's maiden name was Mackie which is part of the MacKay family.


Apart from The Later day Saints site ,Scotlands People is the only major site for Scotland, I have been using it for years,Ancestry.com mainly deals with England


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > jknappva said:
> ...


Fortunately, it was found that most of the fort area is on land and just a small portion of one section is lost to the river.
JUneK


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam,

What a thrill it will be to find out whether it'll be a boy or girl....only 4 more days. I'm sure Heidi is counting the minutes. We're all awaiting the news too.

Both the turkey salad and glazed chicken recipes sound so good. I've got some chicken on hand so I might try that this weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lovely cool morning! I just opened the front door- the dogs headed straight out. Ringo in particular feels the heat. They are on watch for the cat that is teasing them. He is spotty rather than tabby. And almost a dead ringer for nextdoor's Funny Girl, who is a rescue kitten, had quite a few problems finding her a good home, so she is very shy of people, but loves her 'Mum'. I am very lucky with the neighbours I have. Have to go to the doctor Tuesday- but that will be good reason to get some of my shopping done. I hope to go to the Garden Centre Wednesday. I have a couple of large pots I want to get started before Autumn. have not worked out what I will plant- but you need dirt first! I am quite enjoying the slow Sunday morning that having church at 1 pm gives me. Although my concentration is definitely not the best- I tried to bake my second loaf this week with no yeast. I hope I caught it in time!
I hope to hear before too long how the birthday party for DGD's 10th went. I do hope they remembered to take photos- I was the only one photographing at DGS's birthday, so there are none of me! 
I have no idea what time the family will be going to church today, so will probably ring Fale on Monday, i.e., tomorrow. The birds are serenading the dawn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


I guess it depends on the extent and volume of the water flow- BTW pardon my ignorance- but which river is the Fort located on?


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

I made the best Split Pea Soup yesterday...at least that's what my DH thinks.
3>[/quote]

I make my Pea Soup exactly the same way except I have never tried carrots. I'll have to try that.
marilyn


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Confession time...I had the pot on the stove and forgot to turn the burner off last night after I took the food out of the pan. DH was at a student recital so not home till around 10pm. I was in here at the computer, probably on KP and I thought I smelled something, but the kitchen is big and it took a while to smell it so my pot was burned black with smoke but before the smoke alarm even went off my stove turned off on its own. I saved for 3 yrs. to get this stove and didn't have an oven that whole time and borrowed of those portable ovens for Holidays. Was it ever worth it. Two times now that this stove has turned off on its own. I didn't even know it had that feature, but when it hits a certain temperature it must shut off automatically. Of course people in the neighborhood must think I am crazy airing out my house in the middle of such bitter cold weather. :roll: No, it's just me cooking again. :lol: :lol: :lol: Probably shouldn't tell my faults, but I'm not even 70 yet and I remember them keeping Bill's grandma away from the stove as they couldn't trust her any more. Hmmmm, too bad I enjoy cooking so much or I would have a very good excuse. Anyway, I did manage to get the smell out before DH got home, but knowing me, I told him anyway. :shock: Sometimes his nickname for me is Lucy.... :lol:


I would love to have that feature on my stove...every so often I forget to turn off the oven or stove top. It's not that I am forgetful just that I am so into what I am cooking and serving that I don't turn it off (sometimes). My DH usually asks me if I am cold and trying to heat the house...I tell him that's one of the reasons I married him...he can be the official stove checker (lol). Happy cooking and thank goodness for stoves that have an automatic shut off. Human or otherwise.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Have to confess, I took a several short hiatus from Darowil's socks to do another Darowil's Hat. DH wanted one too and since it was so cold I took pity. He is so happy with it. Big smile on his face and he said he just loves the way it feels... Just thinking that we have all shared this special moment when someone really loves what we made for them. Hard to take it in all at once as it is such a special experience to knit something for somebody and have them really appreciate it and use it. Almost makes you forgive them when they lose it. :roll: No, it's not lost yet, but we will see. I did tell him that a good tip is not to put it on his lap but only in the jacket sleeve. Here is a photo of DH modeling for you. Now back to the socks. Oh yes, he is also wearing a sweater I knit over 30 yrs. ago and he already had that on. He wears it and the Aran all the time in colder weather.


Nice picture of your DH wearing his new hat. Sure looks like he's pleased with it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> I couldn't find last weeks TP list on KP.
> marilyn


You have to get in fast on Saturday's Digest. Alternatively search for the topics started by thewren- once you have found his avatar![/quote]

Thank you for that Tip Julie!
marilyn[/quote]

You can always use the SEARCH feature at the top of the page....just type in tea party and the beginning date of the one you're interested in. And you can do this any time!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


The James River in Southeast Virginia. The Jamestown settlement is on an island in the river.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Marilyn K. said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't find last weeks TP list on KP.
> ...


Thank you for that Tip Julie!
marilyn[/quote]

You can always use the SEARCH feature at the top of the page....just type in tea party and the beginning date of the one you're interested in.
JuneK[/quote]

I find that method the least successful! I have tried it repeatedly! But it comes up with some very odd suggestions.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > jknappva said:
> ...


I will have to try to locate that in my Atlas! probably very miniature!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Marilyn K. said:
> ...


You can always use the SEARCH feature at the top of the page....just type in tea party and the beginning date of the one you're interested in.
JuneK[/quote]

I find that method the least successful! I have tried it repeatedly! But it comes up with some very odd suggestions.[/quote]

that's really strange since I've never had a problem using it! LOL! the computer is a strange 'animal'!
JuneK


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

The aim of the books may be toward younger middle school students, but Tim is not pushed into more socially mature situations. He isn't into iPhones, Facebook, etc. and may never be that adept, socially. So be it. He will probably never handle such things comfortably, but that is all right right with us. He is what he is and we are grateful for that and him.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

Forgive me but I am a little confused as to whose little boy was at home ill and reading some great books. Depending on how old he is you might want to look into the Brian Jacque, "Redwall" series. I don't know how or when we started doing this, probably my grandparents did this with me so I did this with my children and the grands but they read one chapter to me and I read one to them. We of course read all the books on the reading lists but we also read books to feed their imagination like the Narnia Tales and this Brian Jacque series. I can't tell you how many times we read Watership Down and Tolkiens hobbit trilogy. Enjoy them [your grands that is and the books as well!] lol 
marilyn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > jknappva said:
> ...


I find that method the least successful! I have tried it repeatedly! But it comes up with some very odd suggestions.[/quote]

that's really strange since I've never had a problem using it! LOL! the computer is a strange 'animal'!
JuneK[/quote]

They definitely have a few quirks! but compared with the 'modern' computers of the late 60's when I was first at Uni, who would have believed in the power of the modern hand held mobile?!!!!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you to everyone who has replied on how I can find previous tea parties that I have missed. I will definitely look up last weeks TP.
marilyn


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Both Williamsburg and Jamestown are very interesting places to visit, filled with history and intrigue.

During my pregnancy..many years ago. I tromped through all of that history..and promptly went into labor in the dining room of the Carter plantation. I think our guide was ready to sweep the China and silver off the dining room table for me. Did make it back to the hospital in Tidewater in time though!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


Lord know what whammy mine is then I am the middle of 5


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Both Williamsburg and Jamestown are very interesting places to visit, filled with history and intrigue.
> 
> During my pregnancy..many years ago. I tromped through all of that history..and promptly went into labor in the dining room of the Carter plantation. I think our guide was ready to sweep the China and silver off the dining room table for me. Did make it back to the hospital in Tidewater in time though!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:  :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


I can't wait to see it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Peggy Groves said:


> Good morning Sam and everyone. What a busy week I have had. Getting the house ready for company tomorrow. Will be here a week. Oh by the way, I had a birthday on the 21st, but my name didn't show up on the list below the newsletter for that day . Oh well , maybe next year.
> 
> Also, getting ready to go to Florida on Thursday for about a month. Going to the SEA Rally in Brooksville, FL then to Wildwood for minor repair work on motorhome, then to Lazydays in Seffner for another rally.
> . One is a pair of socks. A fair Isle pattern using Norwegian wool that was given to me at Christmas. Was brought all the way from Oslo, Norway. How cool is that?
> ...


Belated Happy Birthday. Hope you had a great day. Must be nice to be heading to Florida, wish we were going. Enjoy knitting with the Norwegian wool. Please post a picture of the finished product. Lucky lady.

It was -20C this morning but it's slowly climbing to -10. I've hardly poked my nose outside in this miserable weather. Just heard on the news that our local highway was closed for 10 km yesterday due to an accident caused by a whiteout storm. Fortunately there were only 5 people injured....there could have been so many more. I hope none were seriously hurt; they didn't say. I can recall coming through a whiteout once when DH was driving. We couldn't see the road or the ditch. It was so scary. Never want to go through one of those again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I have only two irresponsible younger twin brothers- who noticeably leave the worrying to their wives! So I don't claim great understanding- just what I have read.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Duly noted, Now in my shopping list folder. Thank you for the information.


courier770 said:


> I'll be heading out to our indoor, winter farmers market in a little bit. Going to pick up an organic chicken for "clay pot chicken and veggies".
> 
> Just thought I'd pass on a little info. If you shop at grocery stores in the US and get your produce there you might find this interesting.
> 
> Grocery stores have started carrying produce that each have a tiny sticker affixed. The PLU (price look up) is a 4 or 5 digit number. Numbers that start with a 4 or a 5 are traditionally produced...those starting with a 6 are "organically" produced..those starting with a 9....GMO crop! In other words those items are genetically modified.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Peggy Groves said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Sam and everyone. What a busy week I have had. Getting the house ready for company tomorrow. Will be here a week. Oh by the way, I had a birthday on the 21st, but my name didn't show up on the list below the newsletter for that day . Oh well , maybe next year.
> ...


I recall driving home to Balmaha in Scotland, from Thurso in a blizzard. the last winter we were in Scotland, it is quite amazing when the snow is built up into these huge drifts. The roads of the Highlands have great posts along side, because of the danger of losing the road in some of these snow storms. Nowhere near the Canadian experience, but an interesting memory none the less. It was a long journey- down through Inverness.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > You only need to look at the first number to determine the products origin. Sadly this only applies to fresh produce and NOT to canned or frozen items. I only purchase organically raised meat/poultry that is GMO free.
> ...


A friend sent me information on how to identify countries of origin by the bar codes, If the first 3 digits of the bar code are 690 691 or 692, the product is MADE IN CHINA.:

690-692 then it is made in China
00 - 09 USA & Canada
30 - 37 France
40 - 44 Germany
471 - Taiwan
49 Japan
50 UK


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

sorry about my double post...not sure how that happened


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's amazing how technology is changing the world of study...our daughter who teaches the sight impaired uses technology alot---but is not a fan of the iPhones, digital clocks and touch screen electronics and computer screens. She's in charge of making real life adaptations for her high school clients and leads them through some basic real world routines--like shopping for someone; getting acquainted with work life requirements, etc. She loves it and it's amazing how much progress is made. She would be inspired by you being so involved in Tim's life.



Lurker 2 said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna wrote:
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Me too - but I was number 10 --- maybe traits begin to start over after #5 and I got the traits of the eldest? I've been told I have a hyper-sensitivity of responsibility and always feel that I should have or could have done something different to get a better outcome. I'm much more concerned with the regrets of life rather than the successes of life...I'm finding that I'm letting some of that go as I get older.


Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Good Morning KTPers - rainy and 56 degrees late Saturday morning in Arizona. All of my immediate chores are done and I feel the urge to knit!! I am going to catch up on the 13 pages of the new KTP first though!!! I don't want to miss anything exciting!! luv-AZ


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's amazing how technology is changing the world of study...our daughter who teaches the sight impaired uses technology alot---but is not a fan of the iPhones, digital clocks and touch screen electronics and computer screens. She's in charge of making real life adaptations for her high school clients and leads them through some basic real world routines--like shopping for someone; getting acquainted with work life requirements, etc. She loves it and it's amazing how much progress is made. She would be inspired by you being so involved in Tim's life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i live literally one block from our National School for the Sight challenged- I forget exactly how it is worded but I know the acronym is BLENZ if you can figure that!? We have the guide dog kennels and breeding centre there- I used to volunteer but the work they needed was too tough on my back, so I had to stop- Must wander down one day now that I have all this time. An old neighbour is one of their senior Occupational Therapists. I can see how frustrating this could be, when sight is already the issue!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like you are making great progress. Your DH is wonderful and sure loves you. Glad you will be home soon. God bless you and keep you.


Pup lover said:


> Good morning all! I am switched off of one iv med to pills now still on one iv med. eating is so/so. tummy is sore nd nauseous . front time to time. have s hard to.starting awake, need to be walking. DH has stayed with me every night taking care of me making sure I'm taken care of. home Sunday or Monday.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Good morning all! I am switched off of one iv med to pills now still on one iv med. eating is so/so. tummy is sore nd nauseous . front time to time. have s hard to.starting awake, need to be walking. DH has stayed with me every night taking care of me making sure I'm taken care of. home Sunday or Monday.


You're making good progress Pup lover - DH is so sweet to stay with you over night - it must make a big difference to have him there. We'll all still thinking of you and wishing you well - every day will get better!!! luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the recipes Sam  DH is still being really fussy about what he wants to eat I think I will put him in charge of meal planning for a while!! Im excited to hear about your new grandbaby on the 30th  I hope Heidi is feeling well  she and Gary and all the kids must be thrilled!

Angora  love the hat and picture of DH  he does have a twinkle in his eye!!! 

Lurker sounds like you are getting more information every day  Im glad you will know where to reach Fale and I hope that the nephew has Fale ring you soon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We have rain...I'm typing this quietly so it doesn't get scared away. lol Really lovely!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Good morning all from an unexpectedly sunny Belfast. Such a pleasing contrast to the snowy conditions at the beginning of the week. Sam dear, that turkey recipe will be copied into my household book later today. I'm off to check that my bees have enough stores and to enjoy the light. Perhaps the snowdrops will be in flower in the cottage garden. I fear that my knitting needles won't see me today.


These all sound like good reasons to leave the knitting for the day!! Please take pictures of the cottage garden - we love flower pictures!! AZ


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Liz, thank you! That's invaluable information! I really try to purchase goods from fair trade countries..sometimes it can be a "chore" or a challenge..but it's one I'm determined to conquer. Your information is of great help.

It's a shame this information isn't all located in one place isn't it?


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

I know every oen says it but it is indeed a small world. I know some of the people involved in the Jamestown excavation!

See this site:http://www.qub.ac.uk/schools/gap/Staff/AcademicStaff/ProfAudreyHorning/

Prof Audrey is At Queen's university Belfast, N. Ireland. Has done much work on the towns that were established in the north of Ireland and in America in the 17th century.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks for the recipes Sam  DH is still being really fussy about what he wants to eat I think I will put him in charge of meal planning for a while!! Im excited to hear about your new grandbaby on the 30th  I hope Heidi is feeling well  she and Gary and all the kids must be thrilled!
> 
> Angora  love the hat and picture of DH  he does have a twinkle in his eye!!!
> 
> Lurker sounds like you are getting more information every day  Im glad you will know where to reach Fale and I hope that the nephew has Fale ring you soon.


it is probable much of the problem is just caused by the distances involved- Australia is after all 2 1/2 to 3 hours away by jet. Fale because of his STM problem thought he was more or less round the corner from me last time, and still in NZ. I imagine he will be happily working on getting pipis out of the shell to eat- they had collected a bucket full.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Marilyn K. said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't find last weeks TP list on KP.
> ...


Thank you for that Tip Julie!
marilyn[/quote]

You can always use the SEARCH feature at the top of the page....just type in tea party and the beginning date of the one you're interested in. And you can do this any time!
JuneK[/quote]

I have found that if you use the user list at the top and type in The Wren, the latest KTP will be Sam's most recent post.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > courier770 said:
> ...


Thanks Budasha! I have bookmarked this for future information!
How have you been keeping?!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh AZ! Flowers! Oh but I'm so disappointed as I've lost about half of my snowdrop (Galanthus nivalis) bulbs and those that remain are just beginning to flower. We had a really wet summer in 2012 and the bulbs have rotted in the wet soil rather than bulk up. Snowdrops don't do well by the sea in NE Ireland and the cottage garden is about 100 yards from the high tide mark. I'll do my best to increase the stock by dividing the small clumps that remain but that job is best done a bit later in the year. The bees were fine. Nice winter clusters and with food to keep them happy. I love those bees.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> I know every oen says it but it is indeed a small world. I know some of the people involved in the Jamestown excavation!
> 
> See this site:http://www.qub.ac.uk/schools/gap/Staff/AcademicStaff/ProfAudreyHorning/
> 
> Prof Audrey is At Queen's university Belfast, N. Ireland. Has done much work on the towns that were established in the north of Ireland and in America in the 17th century.


Very interesting! Oh to get back in to my studies!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Confession time...I had the pot on the stove and forgot to turn the burner off last night after I took the food out of the pan. DH was at a student recital so not home till around 10pm. I was in here at the computer, probably on KP and I thought I smelled something, but the kitchen is big and it took a while to smell it so my pot was burned black with smoke but before the smoke alarm even went off my stove turned off on its own. I saved for 3 yrs. to get this stove and didn't have an oven that whole time and borrowed of those portable ovens for Holidays. Was it ever worth it. Two times now that this stove has turned off on its own. I didn't even know it had that feature, but when it hits a certain temperature it must shut off automatically. Of course people in the neighborhood must think I am crazy airing out my house in the middle of such bitter cold weather. :roll: No, it's just me cooking again. :lol: :lol: :lol: Probably shouldn't tell my faults, but I'm not even 70 yet and I remember them keeping Bill's grandma away from the stove as they couldn't trust her any more. Hmmmm, too bad I enjoy cooking so much or I would have a very good excuse. Anyway, I did manage to get the smell out before DH got home, but knowing me, I told him anyway. :shock: Sometimes his nickname for me is Lucy.... :lol:


What kind of stove? I need a new one and want one safe for my getting older.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> One thing I learned as a nurse was that very often just plain old black tea works wonderfully for nausea. Sip it a little at a time, just a mouthful every 5-10 minutes and see if it will calm your tummy down a bit. Real Coke works as well, used the same way.


I keep coke in the house for this purpose only. Besides settling the stomach there is the sugar to give you a boost. Though I am a 2 diabetic, this occasional sugar would not be a problem.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Anyone else having problems keeping the KYP 'watched' or is it my laptop playing up?- over this last week I have constantly had to check that it has not gone and 'unwatched' all on it's own. When I notice no posts coming through this is happening over and over- no matter how many times I post! Most frustrating, no offence Sam but one keeps ending up back at page one, and unless you noticed the page you started at involves an awful lot of hunting!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Years ago you used to be able to purchase Coke a Cola syrup for just this purpose. A "sugar boost" is often followed by a "crash"..not a great idea.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Redkimba said:
> ...


My grandfather was a Harris, so good luck trying to follow that thread. The public library has ancestry.com free, so I'm going to spend a bit of time seeing what I can find out.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How do you get to the ancestry site done by the Mormon church?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How do you get to the ancestry site done by the Mormon church?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How do you get to the ancestry site done by the Mormon church?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How do you get to the ancestry site done by the Mormon church?


Try googling LDS rather than mormon- I can check with the SIL in Christchurch if no-one else comes up with a better idea

I also put in 'family history' and several interesting sounding sites came up!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't know how you ladies do it - up half the night but up relatively early and get a mountain of work done before noon. think i need a book of directions. 

alex was almost ready to leave for work when i went to bed -he needs to be there at five in the morning - he is a stocker at a big box store - menards - a local small chain of big box store.

now it is not quite two in the afternoon and i am still foggy but up. drinking some apple juice - maybe that will put some zing in my step.

the cats are out enjoying the sun - they are going to stay out for quite a while - they need to become reaquainted with the outdoors. lol

the snow is beginning to melt - could reach forty degrees on monday and maybe fifty on tuesday (with rain) so the snow is going to have a short shelf life here - so to speak.

have a few pages to catch up on so best get busy.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ptofvalerie - how many hives of bees do you have? my uncle elmer always called honey nectar of the gods and i totally agreed. i love to just eat it by the spoonful. makes an excellent peanut butter - banana and honey sandwich. yum

sam

we are matching you for sun today - the sun does make handling the cold a little easier.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Good morning all from an unexpectedly sunny Belfast. Such a pleasing contrast to the snowy conditions at the beginning of the week. Sam dear, that turkey recipe will be copied into my household book later today. I'm off to check that my bees have enough stores and to enjoy the light. Perhaps the snowdrops will be in flower in the cottage garden. I fear that my knitting needles won't see me today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Afternoon, Sam! Good to see you! Bread nearly baked- nearly forgot to do the yeast so it had a doubled kneading - don't yet know if it has worked!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's good to hear from you pup lover - sounds like things are moving along - good news about the going home date -

what a hubby - he definitely sounds like a keeper - it's good that he is there helping you

sending you lots of healing energy and best wishes for a speedy recovery.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Good morning all! I am switched off of one iv med to pills now still on one iv med. eating is so/so. tummy is sore nd nauseous . front time to time. have s hard to.starting awake, need to be walking. DH has stayed with me every night taking care of me making sure I'm taken care of. home Sunday or Monday.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Anyone else having problems keeping the KYP 'watched' or is it my laptop playing up?- over this last week I have constantly had to check that it has not gone and 'unwatched' all on it's own. When I notice no posts coming through this is happening over and over- no matter how many times I post! Most frustrating, no offence Sam but one keeps ending up back at page one, and unless you noticed the page you started at involves an awful lot of hunting!


me Julie but then I had a problem with last weeks as well


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How do you get to the ancestry site done by the Mormon church?


http://www.uk-family-history.com/LDS-family-history.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how much snow did you get agnes? we got maybe a total of two inches and it is melting today. it was a very light and dry snow so don't think it will stick around very long.

sam

i love smelling cloths after they come in off the clothes line.



agnescr said:


> Good morning /afternoon/evening... it was blizzard conditions here in Fife all day yesterday,what a difference today blue skies and bright sunshine,and certainly not as cold as it has been,even put the bedding out on the line so it will smell lovely later on.
> Hope everyone has a pleasant week end and those under the weather improve greatly
> catch you all later xx


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


The James has all those plantations along it. A nice tour to take.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does your husband golf year around kate - i can't imagine golfing in forty degree weather - bet he isn't wearing shorts.

sam



KateB said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning /afternoon/evening... it was blizzard conditions here in Fife all day yesterday,what a difference today blue skies and bright sunshine,and certainly not as cold as it has been,even put the bedding out on the line so it will smell lovely later on.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else having problems keeping the KYP 'watched' or is it my laptop playing up?- over this last week I have constantly had to check that it has not gone and 'unwatched' all on it's own. When I notice no posts coming through this is happening over and over- no matter how many times I post! Most frustrating, no offence Sam but one keeps ending up back at page one, and unless you noticed the page you started at involves an awful lot of hunting!
> ...


As did I! it is quite frustrating!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> ptofvalerie - how many hives of bees do you have? my uncle elmer always called honey nectar of the gods and i totally agreed. i love to just eat it by the spoonful. makes an excellent peanut butter - banana and honey sandwich. yum
> 
> sam


One of the things I loved best was getting the honeycomb and chewing it until every last bit of honey was eaten up!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm having trouble seeing how i could could do a sideways cable unless it was a separate piece and sewn on after it was finished. the latest "stitch a day" email was on how to knit a mitred corner which might be a different way to join the corners - having the cables meet in a mitred corner. will definitely have to think about that one.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i agree - up the fronts = could you do a cable sideways so you could go all the way around?
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > ptofvalerie - how many hives of bees do you have? my uncle elmer always called honey nectar of the gods and i totally agreed. i love to just eat it by the spoonful. makes an excellent peanut butter - banana and honey sandwich. yum
> ...


have not seen honey comb in the shops ever since we contracted the veroa [sp?] virus- the beekeepers have had terrible problems with it.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

The aim of the books may be toward younger middle school students, but Tim is not pushed into more socially mature situations. He isn't into iPhones, Facebook, etc. and may never be that adept, socially. So be it. He will probably never handle such things comfortably, but that is all right right with us. He is what he is and we are grateful for that and him.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

And I find you quite an inspiration, Joy! I learn a little more of what Tim faces, as you post over time. I am sure he cherishes you in his heart.
God Bless![/quote]

Thank you, Julie, for the blessing and the compliments.

Most people with with autism do not respond emotionally to others so they do not learn the words to express what they may be actually feeling. Since we didn't know he fit the autism spectrum for 7 years, we just raised him as if he were like other children with developmental delays. So, we talked to him, sang, did the whole nursery rhyme thing, cuddled with him and laughed. And most of all we loved him and told him so--often. We still make it a point to remind him how glad we are to be his mom, or gram, or pop. In turn he often tells me that I am the ''best gram in the whole world.'' Far be it for me to tell him otherwise!

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good morning pat - i used to think that being really thin - able to eat what ever you wanted without gaining weight would be wonderful - and it is to a point - but i am 5'7" and weigh around 115 - that is just a little too thin - doesn't give me much to fight with when i get sick.

if i eat too much at any one time it pushes up on my diaphram and makes it really difficult to breathe - so think i am slated to stay the way i am.

if i could just gain a little weight on my butt i wouldn't complain -pretty bad when you have to wear suspenders to keep your underwear up. lol (not really - but almost - lol)

sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam, you can't gain weight!!!! Wish I had your problem :lol: :lol: I look at food and there goes my weight...up and up. Thank goodness for knitting, it keeps my fingers busy and away from the fridge. Well we have had much needed rain here in Southern California, a true blessing for our plants. The recipes sound yummy, thanks again for hosting the tea party, it is always fun to read what everyone is up to.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great idea yooperdooper - i never thought of that - and it wouldn't change the points - at least i don't think so.

so glad you stopped by the knitting tea party yooperdooper - we hope you had a good time and will come again real soon. we always have plenty of fresh hot tea and an empty chair for you - so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you.

sam



yooperdooper said:


> The salad sounds great. I would mix half spinach with the lettuce


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

stovies - as in dinner made on top of the stove and opposed to a roast done in the over? or am i comletely off the track.

sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> does your husband golf year around kate - i can't imagine golfing in forty degree weather - bet he isn't wearing shorts.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


No Sam, he had a jumper on, but no jacket, although he did have his waterproofs in his bag. He does golf all year round and is fond of saying, "It never rains on the golf course!" :roll: :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how good to see you peggy - with all you are doing i'm so glad you found time to join us.

question - what is a SEA rally?

i envy you your temperatures - i would even take the humidity. i'm certainly ready for that kind of temperature anytime now.

sam

drive safely - hopfully you will have time to join us while you are in florida.



Peggy Groves said:


> Good morning Sam and everyone. What a busy week I have had. Getting the house ready for company tomorrow. Will be here a week. Oh by the way, I had a birthday on the 21st, but my name didn't show up on the list below the newsletter for that day . Oh well , maybe next year.
> Going to teach my knitting workshop this morning at the library.
> Also, getting ready to go to Florida on Thursday for about a month. Going to the SEA Rally in Brooksville, FL then to Wildwood for minor repair work on motorhome, then to Lazydays in Seffner for another rally.
> Just finished felting a cloche and a pair of fingerless mittens to match for a dear friend. Also made two more pair, one for my mom and another pair for my DIL. Working on another felted cloche for mself. Still working on other projects on needles. One is a pair of socks. A fair Isle pattern using Norwegian wool that was given to me at Christmas. Was brought all the way from Oslo, Norway. How cool is that?
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> The aim of the books may be toward younger middle school students, but Tim is not pushed into more socially mature situations. He isn't into iPhones, Facebook, etc. and may never be that adept, socially. So be it. He will probably never handle such things comfortably, but that is all right right with us. He is what he is and we are grateful for that and him.
> 
> Ohio Joy


And I find you quite an inspiration, Joy! I learn a little more of what Tim faces, as you post over time. I am sure he cherishes you in his heart.
God Bless![/quote]

Thank you, Julie, for the blessing and the compliments.

Most people with with autism do not respond emotionally to others so they do not learn the words to express what they may be actually feeling. Since we didn't know he fit the autism spectrum for 7 years, we just raised him as if he were like other children with developmental delays. So, we talked to him, sang, did the whole nursery rhyme thing, cuddled with him and laughed. And most of all we loved him and told him so--often. We still make it a point to remind him how glad we are to be his mom, or gram, or pop. In turn he often tells me that I am the ''best gram in the whole world.'' Far be it for me to tell him otherwise!

Ohio Joy[/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

courier770 said:


> You only need to look at the first number to determine the products origin. Sadly this only applies to fresh produce and NOT to canned or frozen items. I only purchase organically raised meat/poultry that is GMO free.
> 
> We don't know enough about GMO's and the long term effects of exposure/ingestion. In the meantime, I'm taking no chances.


Makes me wonder...is GMO responsible for many stomach disorders popping up lately. Several people I know are now being tested for who knows what. Drs cant pin down what causes the bleeding and pain. I have had many pokes... up and downs with cameras and what??? This thing goes dormant but comes back. :evil: Thanks for the info about the UPC.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sam, found this for you - 
Stovies are a Scottish dish. Recipes and ingredients vary widely, but the dish always contains potatoes and, variously, onion, leftover roast beef, corned beef, mince or other meat. 
The potatoes are cooked by stewing with fat and stock. To stove meaning to stew in Scottish. Lard, beef dripping or butter may be used.
It is also common to stew the potatoes in water alone with onion before adding the other ingredients.
Stovies may be accompanied by oatcakes.
(From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

Personally I've never heard of serving stovies with oatcakes, they're usually served alone as a main dish.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for that info courier770 - i will definitely look the next time i go grocery shopping.

would you take the time and share a recipe for "clay pot chicken" - that sound very interesting. i have heard of it but never have done it.

don't be a stranger now - we'll be looking for you to visit us real soon.

sam



courier770 said:


> I'll be heading out to our indoor, winter farmers market in a little bit. Going to pick up an organic chicken for "clay pot chicken and veggies".
> 
> Just thought I'd pass on a little info. If you shop at grocery stores in the US and get your produce there you might find this interesting.
> 
> Grocery stores have started carrying produce that each have a tiny sticker affixed. The PLU (price look up) is a 4 or 5 digit number. Numbers that start with a 4 or a 5 are traditionally produced...those starting with a 6 are "organically" produced..those starting with a 9....GMO crop! In other words those items are genetically modified.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Anyone else having problems keeping the KYP 'watched' or is it my laptop playing up?- over this last week I have constantly had to check that it has not gone and 'unwatched' all on it's own. When I notice no posts coming through this is happening over and over- no matter how many times I post! Most frustrating, no offence Sam but one keeps ending up back at page one, and unless you noticed the page you started at involves an awful lot of hunting!


What I do now is highlight the URL of last page I've read. Then I send me an e-mail with the link and when I click on that, I go to the next page. So I delete any updates coming in and just rely on the e-mail I've sent myself.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I love Menards! Wish we had them in Arizona. I used to shop at the Menards in Springfield, IL where my parents lived. They had everything and great prices but not the "big box store" personality.

It's been pouring down rain for 12 hours and probably for two more days. We never complain about rain in AZ. TV says flooding in our county. Pontuf is curled up next to me in bed with his head buried in the blanket I knitted for DH. A good day to knit and read.

Pup lover so glad you are doing so well and that DH is right by your side. So nice of your son to keep us updated. We were all so worried.

We missed you Sam. We are so used to seeing you online even if you are not at your computer. It was so sad to not to see you online for a few days!

Julie, I'm glad you will be able to talk to Fale soon. It is so hard to be separated. I am hopeful that something can be worked out so that you can be together.

I have been admiring all the beautiful knitted items and lovely sunsets this week. You all are an incredible group of creative talented people. And so thoughtful and caring towards each other. I don't think I've ever known such an inspiring, loving and caring group.I love reading about your lives.

Thanks Sam for keeping us in line and for the delicious recipes.

Pontuf

=thewren]i don't know how you ladies do it - up half the night but up relatively early and get a mountain of work done before noon. think i need a book of directions.

alex was almost ready to leave for work when i went to bed -he needs to be there at five in the morning - he is a stocker at a big box store - menards - a local small chain of big box store.

now it is not quite two in the afternoon and i am still foggy but up. drinking some apple juice - maybe that will put some zing in my step.

the cats are out enjoying the sun - they are going to stay out for quite a while - they need to become reaquainted with the outdoors. lol

the snow is beginning to melt - could reach forty degrees on monday and maybe fifty on tuesday (with rain) so the snow is going to have a short shelf life here - so to speak.

have a few pages to catch up on so best get busy.

sam[/quote]


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How do you get to the ancestry site done by the Mormon church?


I think it's familysearch.org


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

We really don't know the effects of GMO crops on the body, long term. What we do know is that the purveyors of the seeds for these crops have ruled with an "iron fist" and threatened to sue farmers.

While I go to great lengths to avoid GMO's, the food chain has already been "tainted". Crops grown for cattle are mostly GMO crops. If you avoid the large commercial "meat industry" you can avoid it to some extent.....I said "some extent". Large, commercial feed lots (that provide the bulk of meat to grocers and the restaurant industry), sell "manure" to other farmers and ranchers..what goes in..must come out, to put it nicely! That manure then goes into fields where other crops are grown.

I'm less concerned about "stomach upsets" than I am with what the long term effects of exposure will be. Think about young children consuming these items in the 2 decades before they themselves have children. What will the effect be a generation or two down the road? As I said, "what goes in, must come out"...a frightening thought.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so glad you found us again mindy - we love hearing from you - i start the new ktp every friday evening around five - so you can always find the new tea party there. and we are always listed in the chitchat section.

sam



MindyT said:


> Neat recipes thank you. I'm so glad I "discovered" the Tea Party. Been missing it all these weeks, as I never thought to look in the chat section. My loss! I thought the TP had been abandoned by all for good and it made me sorry for all the good things said and shared here. So, whoopee! Thanks all.
> MindyT


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i do agree with you courier770 - i will definitely check the produce when i buy it. gmo's are scary as far as i am concerned - i always wonder what it is doing to my body.

sam



courier770 said:


> You only need to look at the first number to determine the products origin. Sadly this only applies to fresh produce and NOT to canned or frozen items. I only purchase organically raised meat/poultry that is GMO free.
> 
> We don't know enough about GMO's and the long term effects of exposure/ingestion. In the meantime, I'm taking no chances.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sam, found this for you -
> Stovies are a Scottish dish. Recipes and ingredients vary widely, but the dish always contains potatoes and, variously, onion, leftover roast beef, corned beef, mince or other meat.
> The potatoes are cooked by stewing with fat and stock. To stove meaning to stew in Scottish. Lard, beef dripping or butter may be used.
> It is also common to stew the potatoes in water alone with onion before adding the other ingredients.
> ...


Fascinating.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Your uncle was a wise man, Sam. Honey is a wonderful food and keeping bees is challenging and life-enhancing. Currently, I have two hives and hoping to increase to three this summer, all depending on better weather than last year. Three is a good number for the amateur beekeeper yet doesn't involve too much heavy lifting. I have the European Black Bee (Apis mellifera mellifera) and they do well in our cool climate. I belong to the Belfast Beekeepers Association. perhaps there are more KP beekeepers?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Joy. What an incredible family you have. You are an inspiration to all of us. Tim is a lovely child and you must burst with pride when he tells you how much you mean to him. What beautiful pure feelings.

Pontuf

.


jheiens said:


> The aim of the books may be toward younger middle school students, but Tim is not pushed into more socially mature situations. He isn't into iPhones, Facebook, etc. and may never be that adept, socially. So be it. He will probably never handle such things comfortably, but that is all right right with us. He is what he is and we are grateful for that and him.
> 
> Ohio Joy


And I find you quite an inspiration, Joy! I learn a little more of what Tim faces, as you post over time. I am sure he cherishes you in his heart.
God Bless![/quote]

Thank you, Julie, for the blessing and the compliments.

Most people with with autism do not respond emotionally to others so they do not learn the words to express what they may be actually feeling. Since we didn't know he fit the autism spectrum for 7 years, we just raised him as if he were like other children with developmental delays. So, we talked to him, sang, did the whole nursery rhyme thing, cuddled with him and laughed. And most of all we loved him and told him so--often. We still make it a point to remind him how glad we are to be his mom, or gram, or pop. In turn he often tells me that I am the ''best gram in the whole world.'' Far be it for me to tell him otherwise!

Ohio Joy[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sueny - what beautiful cats - are they yours?

we are so glad you joined us today at the knitting tea party - we always have lots of fresh tea and an empty place at the table so hope you will join us often. the more voices we have in the conversation the better it gets. we'll be looking for you.

sam



sueny said:


> My Scottish family hails from Aberdeen. I have found a lot of info on http://www.scotlandspeople.gov.uk They do charge for any info. You have to buy credits and from what I understand on Ancestry.com, there is very little other info available from any website. The site has been really helpful to me in finding my Scottish genealogy. My grandmother's maiden name was Mackie which is part of the MacKay family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf! has your Mom got over her flu yet? two wags for a 'yes'- no wags for a 'no'!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

adding mountains of healing enery along with your good thoughts sorlenna - our little ones should not have to suffer so.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> This morning we have overcast sky--unusual--I am hoping it rains for days, but I don't expect that will actually happen...praying for it, at any rate. This morning I have also had an update on my friend's little boy...news is not encouraging, so I am sending all the good thoughts I can to him and his family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

marilyn - we should always be listed in the chitchat section - sometimes you have to scroll down a ways but we should be there. the next time you can't find us pm me and i will send you the url.

sam



Marilyn K. said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Sam I was just thinking today of fixing some sort of turkey this weekend. The recipes sounds so good. I will be back later to catch up with last week and this week but thought I would briefly check in. See you all later!
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> how much snow did you get agnes? we got maybe a total of two inches and it is melting today. it was a very light and dry snow so don't think it will stick around very long.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam different areas of town got different amounts, but the roads in town were gridlocked....it took local bus I use 25 mins to cover a 5 min journey


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just as a point of interest ann - what temperature do you consider "a bit chilly" - this comes from someone that thought it was always warm in hawaii.

sam



ann bar said:


> Good Morning...Happy Saturday one and all.
> It is a bit chilly here but as soon as the sun is up it should warm up to a nice 79 degrees. We are expecting a cold front bringing a lot of rain down the island chain. It should get to us by Monday evening.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not a believer in conspiracies but I do think we need to take a closer look at the foods we eat. Right now the GMO's are "profit" driven and that scares me to death. Anytime we put $$ ahead of all other concerns we are on a collision course with disaster.

Though on the other hand I'm very fortunate to live in a part of the country where being "picky" is easy! There is a dairy down the road where I can get fresh milk, butter, cheese and ice cream that doesn't come from some giant "factory" and full of chemicals. I'm surrounded by ranchers that raise just about anything and everything, raised the way you prefer. The wild game here is pretty plentiful and those who hunt,in this area, tend to be pretty ethical and share their bounty.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> It's been pouring down rain for 12 hours and probably for two more days. We never complain about rain in AZ. TV says flooding in our county. Pontuf is curled up next to me in bed with his head buried in the blanket I knitted for DH. A good day to knit and read.
> 
> I have been admiring all the beautiful knitted items and lovely sunsets this week. You all are an incredible group of creative talented people. And so thoughtful and caring towards each other. I don't think I've ever known such an inspiring, loving and caring group.I love reading about your lives.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the rain--we are getting some too, and I am quite glad of it!

Also, remember that YOU are part of this group--so include yourself in the "creative talented people"! :mrgreen: How are you and DH feeling? I hope that flu is gone.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Angora what a sweet picture of your DH. I love the hat and sweater you made. How nice to sit and hear him playing the piano! That is really special.

Gwenie, nice to hear your cast comes off soon, but really it didn't seem to slow you down much! You still knitted some beautiful items.

Love all the dog and kitty pictures. 

Zoe, French onion soup is my favorite! Thanks for reposting the recipe. Hope you are staying warm. I had no idea it got soooo cold and you got so much snow. You seem to be super prepared. 

Marianne, you sound terrific! I can't believe how you bounced back from your surgery so quickly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh how funny courier - too bad you couldn't have had the baby on the dining room table - great story for the baby to tell when he was older.

sam



courier770 said:


> Both Williamsburg and Jamestown are very interesting places to visit, filled with history and intrigue.
> 
> During my pregnancy..many years ago. I tromped through all of that history..and promptly went into labor in the dining room of the Carter plantation. I think our guide was ready to sweep the China and silver off the dining room table for me. Did make it back to the hospital in Tidewater in time though!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> adding mountains of healing enery along with your good thoughts sorlenna - our little ones should not have to suffer so.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Rain! You are only one state away from me and we are in drought conditions..not even enough snow. I'm envious but glad for you.

I lived in the midwest for many years and never thought I'd miss long rainy days, famous last words!

Enjoy the rain!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

I would love to have that feature on my stove...every so often I forget to turn off the oven or stove top. It's not that I am forgetful just that I am so into what I am cooking and serving that I don't turn it off (sometimes). My DH usually asks me if I am cold and trying to heat the house...I tell him that's one of the reasons I married him...he can be the official stove checker (lol). Happy cooking and thank goodness for stoves that have an automatic shut off. Human or otherwise.[/quote]

Im always checking the little red light on stove...tells me something is not turned off. And...my DH has asked me if I am trying to heat something...why? because the burner is on!!. Oh I say...just getting started!!!.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Congratulations Rookie Retiree ! You so deserve your retirement and your new life ahead.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> stovies - as in dinner made on top of the stove and opposed to a roast done in the over? or am i comletely off the track.
> 
> sam
> 
> Sam my stovies are a mixture of minced beef(ground beef)diced potatoes and diced onion cooked slowly on top of stove, but they can be made with corned beef, sausage, diced lamb or beef, just about any mixture you like,I add a wee drop gravy browning and a big dollop of HP sause


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Anyone else having problems keeping the KYP 'watched' or is it my laptop playing up?- over this last week I have constantly had to check that it has not gone and 'unwatched' all on it's own. When I notice no posts coming through this is happening over and over- no matter how many times I post! Most frustrating, no offence Sam but one keeps ending up back at page one, and unless you noticed the page you started at involves an awful lot of hunting!


I go to my posts, it takes you to the last thing you posted. As long as you have posted on the current TP.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Almost there! DH too.
Want to go out but do not want to infect anyone.

Pontuf

.


Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf! has your Mom got over her flu yet? two wags for a 'yes'- no wags for a 'no'!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

OH Sam that would have been a story to tell wouldn't it? I soaked up so much history during that pregnancy, it's no small wonder that my son (now grown) is such a history nut.

During my pregnancy I walked battlefields, visited historical sites, slid my hands over many a canon. Never did it before or since...for all things there is a reason!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Almost there! DH too.
> Want to go out but do not want to infect anyone.
> 
> Pontuf
> ...


That is so good to hear! it has been a nasty one- I bet Pontuf is a happier chappy today as well!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sam, found this for you -
> Stovies are a Scottish dish. Recipes and ingredients vary widely, but the dish always contains potatoes and, variously, onion, leftover roast beef, corned beef, mince or other meat.
> The potatoes are cooked by stewing with fat and stock. To stove meaning to stew in Scottish. Lard, beef dripping or butter may be used.
> It is also common to stew the potatoes in water alone with onion before adding the other ingredients.
> ...


with a few slices of well buttered crusty bread yum yum


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Rain! You are only one state away from me and we are in drought conditions..not even enough snow. I'm envious but glad for you.
> 
> I lived in the midwest for many years and never thought I'd miss long rainy days, famous last words!
> 
> Enjoy the rain!


Yup, sadly, we've all been in the same boat for a while now--I don't expect this will catch us up and break the drought, but oh, wouldn't it be nice! I was just saying a couple of days ago I really missed rainy days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else having problems keeping the KYP 'watched' or is it my laptop playing up?- over this last week I have constantly had to check that it has not gone and 'unwatched' all on it's own. When I notice no posts coming through this is happening over and over- no matter how many times I post! Most frustrating, no offence Sam but one keeps ending up back at page one, and unless you noticed the page you started at involves an awful lot of hunting!
> ...


Thanks Caren! had not thought of trying that! No harm in having several ways in!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

myfanwy - what are pipis?

sam


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Courier are you in NewMexico? DH just promised me a road trip to Santa Fe as soon as we are up and about. I love the drive to NM. Such beautiful country, so is Colorado. I'm from the Midwest too and I never thought I would relish a rainy day.

Pontuf



courier770 said:


> Rain! You are only one state away from me and we are in drought conditions..not even enough snow. I'm envious but glad for you.
> 
> I lived in the midwest for many years and never thought I'd miss long rainy days, famous last words!
> 
> Enjoy the rain!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> myfanwy - what are pipis?
> 
> sam
> 
> Sorry Sam I had translated earlier! they are a bivalve- shell fish that used to be very common in NZ and are evidently found in Australia too. make a very nice soup when you are tired of eating them with lemon and rye bread!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if it continues you might want to check with admin.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Anyone else having problems keeping the KYP 'watched' or is it my laptop playing up?- over this last week I have constantly had to check that it has not gone and 'unwatched' all on it's own. When I notice no posts coming through this is happening over and over- no matter how many times I post! Most frustrating, no offence Sam but one keeps ending up back at page one, and unless you noticed the page you started at involves an awful lot of hunting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> if it continues you might want to check with admin.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Good idea, I will keep that in mind!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that has to be true dedication kate - but an added bonus is the exercise he gets at the same time.

love the new avatar kate - precious little one. love the neckerchief.

sam

oops - just took a second look - it a bib - maybe i need to glasss.



KateB said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > does your husband golf year around kate - i can't imagine golfing in forty degree weather - bet he isn't wearing shorts.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Mitered corners would make it look very sophisticated. I have to work on the side ways cable too. First have to finish the last few rows of the fingerless gloves.



thewren said:


> i'm having trouble seeing how i could could do a sideways cable unless it was a separate piece and sewn on after it was finished. the latest "stitch a day" email was on how to knit a mitred corner which might be a different way to join the corners - having the cables meet in a mitred corner. will definitely have to think about that one.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm in Colorado along the front range...NM is only a few hours away and a great place to visit! Taos, Santa Fe...are wonderful....but lock away your credit cards! The galleries and shops are just too tempting! Just kidding, there are wonderful places to visit, shop and eat!

I lived in the Midwest for over 25 years. While I miss the rains, I don't miss t he harsh winters or the oppressive humidity of the summer. Plus I have a magnificent view...just looked out my window...yup the Rocky's are still there!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks kate - sounds a little like when i make stew with meat and vegetables.

sam



KateB said:


> Sam, found this for you -
> Stovies are a Scottish dish. Recipes and ingredients vary widely, but the dish always contains potatoes and, variously, onion, leftover roast beef, corned beef, mince or other meat.
> The potatoes are cooked by stewing with fat and stock. To stove meaning to stew in Scottish. Lard, beef dripping or butter may be used.
> It is also common to stew the potatoes in water alone with onion before adding the other ingredients.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ptofvalerie - if i ever had hives i would probably eat up all the profits - i do love honey.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Your uncle was a wise man, Sam. Honey is a wonderful food and keeping bees is challenging and life-enhancing. Currently, I have two hives and hoping to increase to three this summer, all depending on better weather than last year. Three is a good number for the amateur beekeeper yet doesn't involve too much heavy lifting. I have the European Black Bee (Apis mellifera mellifera) and they do well in our cool climate. I belong to the Belfast Beekeepers Association. perhaps there are more KP beekeepers?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is definitely gridlock - that kind of weather is when i stay inside and watch everyone else struggle to go somewhere. lol

sam



agnescr said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > how much snow did you get agnes? we got maybe a total of two inches and it is melting today. it was a very light and dry snow so don't think it will stick around very long.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorlenna, my heart goes out to you and your friend. MAny prayers for her little boy.

Pontuf

.


Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > adding mountains of healing enery along with your good thoughts sorlenna - our little ones should not have to suffer so.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Courier we LOVE Colorado too. Every year we drive to Durango then to Telluride then down into New Mexico then home. It's one of our favorite road trips and so easy and beautiful. Scenery constantly changing. Colorado is such a beautiful state. What towns are along the front range?

Pontuf




courier770 said:


> I'm in Colorado along the front range...NM is only a few hours away and a great place to visit! Taos, Santa Fe...are wonderful....but lock away your credit cards! The galleries and shops are just too tempting! Just kidding, there are wonderful places to visit, shop and eat!
> 
> I lived in the Midwest for over 25 years. While I miss the rains, I don't miss t he harsh winters or the oppressive humidity of the summer. Plus I have a magnificent view...just looked out my window...yup the Rocky's are still there!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

What a HOOT! This is such a fabulous story! And great memory for you.

Pontuf



courier770 said:


> OH Sam that would have been a story to tell wouldn't it? I soaked up so much history during that pregnancy, it's no small wonder that my son (now grown) is such a history nut.
> 
> During my pregnancy I walked battlefields, visited historical sites, slid my hands over many a canon. Never did it before or since...for all things there is a reason!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you need to check this out -

Sausage Stuffed Balsamic Mushrooms

http://www.emilybites.com/2013/01/sausage-stuffed-balsamic-mushrooms.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+EmilyBites+%28emily+bites%29

sam

and only one point each


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you need to check this out -
> 
> Sausage Stuffed Balsamic Mushrooms
> 
> ...


Those do look like they would be delicious, will have to try them next week.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

You do sound like a you could use some meat on that skinny or should I say slender frame but if that is your body type then that's what it should be. Here in So. Cal we are always running to the gym etc., now that the 3 weeks from surgery have passed I am back doing weight training and Pilates doing my best to loose some of what "accumulated" during the time I was recovering from that knee surgery. Oh well, it is what it is. Have a good week and thanks again for hosting this tea party.


thewren said:


> good morning pat - i used to think that being really thin - able to eat what ever you wanted without gaining weight would be wonderful - and it is to a point - but i am 5'7" and weigh around 115 - that is just a little too thin - doesn't give me much to fight with when i get sick.
> 
> if i eat too much at any one time it pushes up on my diaphram and makes it really difficult to breathe - so think i am slated to stay the way i am.
> 
> ...


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Wellington, Ft. Collins, Loveland, Lyons, Boulder, Broomfield, Golden, Evergreen, Conifer.... just to name a few. I thought I would miss living so close to the Great Lakes...a view of the mountains every day is a sight worth waking up to!


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi everyone, happy Saturday, when I woke up this morning, I forgot what day it was and thought I had to go to work. Then I remembered that it was Saturday, this week was long enough. Thanks Sam for being our host again and lovely recipes. So much history going on about family names and places, very interesting. Glad to see that a lot people are doing better health wise, but you all got me worried about GMO. It seems hard to avoid. Have to do more reading in the stores. Off to my knitting group in a couple of hours, trying to finish up some projects. I am a slow knitter, I get inpatient with myself sometimes, wish I could knit faster. I have so many patterns on my wish list, I need another lifetime to make them all. I'll try and keep up this week.


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> just as a point of interest ann - what temperature do you consider "a bit chilly" - this comes from someone that thought it was always warm in hawaii.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow! People in Colorado pretty much wear shorts year round. Of course we enjoy sunshine most of the time so it "looks" warmer most days.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful area. You are so fortunate.
I know what you mean about waking up to the mountains. We do too. Not the beautiful snow capped Rockies but the mcDowells and Pinnacle Peak.I love living that wherever you look there are mountains.

Pontuf



courier770 said:


> Wellington, Ft. Collins, Loveland, Lyons, Boulder, Broomfield, Golden, Evergreen, Conifer.... just to name a few. I thought I would miss living so close to the Great Lakes...a view of the mountains every day is a sight worth waking up to!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

I spent about 5 years in Norfolk. True about any amount of snow shutting the place done. Seemed strange, esp as I had moved there from NW ohio. Still have a friends in VB. Last summer my son's family and I vacationed not too far from N N. But, even places that get snow every years, people forget how to drive in it. I was in Grand Rapids, MI last night and the snow was coming down hard and visability was limited. Luckily, most people were behaving themselves. Drove to Hopkinsvile, KY. Snow cleared up near MI/IN line. Lots of fog in KY and they had had an ice storm during the day. Glad I missed that. Be careful if you have to go out in it.

Don't mind at all. I'm in southeast VA. A city on a peninsula, Newport News. Everything is icy this morning. The parking lots and our private street to the apartments (there are 3 apartment complexes on this street) very seldom get treated or plowed since it's up to apt. management to have it done. Not a city street. We always make sure we have enough groceries and cat food if we are snowed in. I know it sounds odd to those of you who have LOTS of snow during most of the winter. But here, 2" can shut everything down.
JuneK[/quote]


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

The Rocky's look great, right now. All decked out in their lovely white caps..but come late summer they will be bare and a little "rough" looking. Still I enjoy the view, UNLESS there is a bad storm looming over them. The first winter I lived here I remember remarking to a neighbor how something ominous seemed to be heading our way over the mountains...he gave a glance and said "yeah my mother in law is coming to visit this week". Every time I see clouds over the mountains I think of his remark and wonder "whose mother in law is on the way?".


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Our daughter is now on the board of the International Federation for the Blind and does do some travelling for conferences, etc. Her biggest influence besides her students is working with the new teachers -- she mentors them and has student teachers with her at least one semester per year. I think she'll end up going to get her PhD and begin teaching at the University where she went...she's convinced that it's the best training ground around and wants to keep it going.


Lurker 2 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > It's amazing how technology is changing the world of study...our daughter who teaches the sight impaired uses technology alot---but is not a fan of the iPhones, digital clocks and touch screen electronics and computer screens. She's in charge of making real life adaptations for her high school clients and leads them through some basic real world routines--like shopping for someone; getting acquainted with work life requirements, etc. She loves it and it's amazing how much progress is made. She would be inspired by you being so involved in Tim's life.
> ...


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I lived in the Tidewater area of Virginia for a few years. I remember a storm in the late 70's that shut down the entire area, they even brought in the National Guard, who stopped me when I was driving to get Milk for my kids, and the neighbors. I happened to have one of the few 4wd vehicles in the area. For a week we all depended on the generosity of our neighbors...had some interesting casseroles that week, not to mention a few meat loaves that were more corn flakes than "meat".


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you need to check this out -
> 
> Sausage Stuffed Balsamic Mushrooms
> 
> ...


Sam I have saved this and when I go to the store I will be picking up sausage and mushrooms. I can't wait to try these. I love mushrooms, sausage and balsamic vinegar so together they have to be the best.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Mmmmm----will certainly try those. May make for a great snack food for our family reunion in June. It's getting closer so time to finalize how we're going to get to Bend, OR, where to stay, etc. logistics, logistics!? I spoke with my brother while I was in FL and he's seen the other brother's property and accomodations --- looks like it's the main lodge (high on the range overlooking a ledge and filled with many wall-mounted trophies (ewww) and stuffed black bears, etc. scattered about. Then, there's the bunkhouse which is on the main road level about 1-1/2 miles down the mountain from the lodge -- and then an area for tents, trailer homes, etc. Those in the family with small kids and babies are looking for hotel rooms, etc. I'm just looking for a bed off the ground - in an enclosed area - and with hot showers. Our legs should be really toned by the time we get back if we're walking between the lodge and the bunkhouse several times each day. I'm trying to be sure that we can get our more senior family members up to and from the lodge safely. Anyway, with 60 people milling around and in and out - we generally have a large breakfast and then people are free to explore on their own for the day with a big dinner each evening (that's being catered). Many of us hang back at the lodge and prepare and set out snacks and crockpots full of food for grazing throughout the day....this looks like a good one.



thewren said:


> you need to check this out -
> 
> Sausage Stuffed Balsamic Mushrooms
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I have two nephews in that area - one of them was married in the Betty Ford Gardens in Vail -- we made it out there almost ten years ago now in June...it was beautiful!!


courier770 said:


> Wellington, Ft. Collins, Loveland, Lyons, Boulder, Broomfield, Golden, Evergreen, Conifer.... just to name a few. I thought I would miss living so close to the Great Lakes...a view of the mountains every day is a sight worth waking up to!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

agnescr said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > stovies - as in dinner made on top of the stove and opposed to a roast done in the over? or am i comletely off the track.
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

mjs said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

agnescr said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

someone knit a shawl with pocketss - i can't remember who - here is a different take of a shawl with pockets. if you scrol down you will see a list of other shawls.

sam

http://freevintageknitting.com/print/63


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a lot of people in seattle do the same thing also. i vote for comfort anymore - if i was fifty years younger i might go for the shorts.

sam



courier770 said:


> Wow! People in Colorado pretty much wear shorts year round. Of course we enjoy sunshine most of the time so it "looks" warmer most days.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wish i was there to share them with you.

sam



Sandy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > you need to check this out -
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Both Williamsburg and Jamestown are very interesting places to visit, filled with history and intrigue.
> 
> During my pregnancy..many years ago. I tromped through all of that history..and promptly went into labor in the dining room of the Carter plantation. I think our guide was ready to sweep the China and silver off the dining room table for me. Did make it back to the hospital in Tidewater in time though!


LOL!!! I'm sure that's a day to be remembered by everyone on that tour! Glad you made it to the hospital!!It's a beautiful place but no longer open to the public. It became too costly to operate.
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds like so much fun rookie - i wish my family had started those - maybe i would get to know the cousins i haven't seen in probably forty or more years.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Mmmmm----will certainly try those. May make for a great snack food for our family reunion in June. It's getting closer so time to finalize how we're going to get to Bend, OR, where to stay, etc. logistics, logistics!? I spoke with my brother while I was in FL and he's seen the other brother's property and accomodations --- looks like it's the main lodge (high on the range overlooking a ledge and filled with many wall-mounted trophies (ewww) and stuffed black bears, etc. scattered about. Then, there's the bunkhouse which is on the main road level about 1-1/2 miles down the mountain from the lodge -- and then an area for tents, trailer homes, etc. Those in the family with small kids and babies are looking for hotel rooms, etc. I'm just looking for a bed off the ground - in an enclosed area - and with hot showers. Our legs should be really toned by the time we get back if we're walking between the lodge and the bunkhouse several times each day. I'm trying to be sure that we can get our more senior family members up to and from the lodge safely. Anyway, with 60 people milling around and in and out - we generally have a large breakfast and then people are free to explore on their own for the day with a big dinner each evening (that's being catered). Many of us hang back at the lodge and prepare and set out snacks and crockpots full of food for grazing throughout the day....this looks like a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> someone knit a shawl with pocketss - i can't remember who - here is a different take of a shawl with pockets. if you scrol down you will see a list of other shawls.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://freevintageknitting.com/print/63


i think you may mean the one Marianne knitted recently


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> I know every oen says it but it is indeed a small world. I know some of the people involved in the Jamestown excavation!
> 
> See this site:http://www.qub.ac.uk/schools/gap/Staff/AcademicStaff/ProfAudreyHorning/
> 
> Prof Audrey is At Queen's university Belfast, N. Ireland. Has done much work on the towns that were established in the north of Ireland and in America in the 17th century.


That is so interesting...I noticed she has a BA from William & Mary. They had and still have a lot of W & M students helping with the excavation since it's so close. The world seems to be getting smaller all the time, doesn't it?!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

The James River in Southeast Virginia.
JuneK[/quote]

I will have to try to locate that in my Atlas! probably very miniature![/quote]

The James has all those plantations along it. A nice tour to take.[/quote]

Yes. the area from Williamsburg to Newport News is called the Historical Triangle since we have Jamestown, Williamsburg and Yorktown all in such a short distance. Of course, the river was the main travel route so the front of the plantations all face the river. 
JuneK


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> someone knit a shawl with pocketss - i can't remember who - here is a different take of a shawl with pockets. if you scrol down you will see a list of other shawls.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://freevintageknitting.com/print/63


I wish that I could get more into wearing shawls, but I'm still a bit too active. Now I could wear sontags. I might raid my stash to make a new one.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/traditional-danish-tie-shawl-str11

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kllingesjal-1897englishrecreation-from-vendsyssel-museum-denmark


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> I spent about 5 years in Norfolk. True about any amount of snow shutting the place done. Seemed strange, esp as I had moved there from NW ohio. Still have a friends in VB. Last summer my son's family and I vacationed not too far from N N. But, even places that get snow every years, people forget how to drive in it. I was in Grand Rapids, MI last night and the snow was coming down hard and visability was limited. Luckily, most people were behaving themselves. Drove to Hopkinsvile, KY. Snow cleared up near MI/IN line. Lots of fog in KY and they had had an ice storm during the day. Glad I missed that. Be careful if you have to go out in it.
> 
> Thank goodness, I'm retired so I can stay in and enjoy looking at the snow from the 'warm' side of the window!
> JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I lived in the Tidewater area of Virginia for a few years. I remember a storm in the late 70's that shut down the entire area, they even brought in the National Guard, who stopped me when I was driving to get Milk for my kids, and the neighbors. I happened to have one of the few 4wd vehicles in the area. For a week we all depended on the generosity of our neighbors...had some interesting casseroles that week, not to mention a few meat loaves that were more corn flakes than "meat".


 That storm was probably the one we had in March...it was predicted and people were warned not to go out..it was a weekend, I think. The circus was in Norfolk and people braved the storm to go...they ended up having to spend the night smelling elephant poop because they weren't allowed to leave. Going out for milk for your children is a lot different than going out for entertainment! We don't have many storms like that!
JuneK


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Liz, thank you! That's invaluable information! I really try to purchase goods from fair trade countries..sometimes it can be a "chore" or a challenge..but it's one I'm determined to conquer. Your information is of great help.
> 
> It's a shame this information isn't all located in one place isn't it?


You're welcome. I was certainly glad to receive this information. I now check everything I buy to make sure it's made in North America.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Thanks....I'm doing well. I don't always comment on your posts but I do read them to find out how you are faring with Fale and all the other relatives. Hope you are looking after yourself.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> good .
> 
> if i could just gain a little weight on my butt i wouldn't complain -pretty bad when you have to wear suspenders to keep your underwear up. lol (not really - but almost - lol)
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam the only time I ever see it show up in the Chitchat section of the newsleter is on Fridays BUT if you click on the watch section at the top of the is page then in the future when you open your daily newsletter you can click on watched topics and it will be listed there .



thewren said:


> marilyn - we should always be listed in the chitchat section - sometimes you have to scroll down a ways but we should be there. the next time you can't find us pm me and i will send you the url.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone back again! My BIL just left about a half hour ago and my computer is fixed!! Woo hoo!!! Sam, your recipes sound delicious! I'm definatley try them. I think the chicen salad first, everything I eas seems to be disagreeing with me lately I'm usually good with salad though.I'm looking forward for your news about Heidi's ultrasound. I think the quality of them is much better than when I had my last two kids. It looks like more snow today but I hear it's going to warm up and rain this week ugh!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Sounds like it's a pretty quiet day around the KTP. PupLover, I'm so glad you're on the mend. Just remember to take it easy, OK? You too, Marianne.

Last night, I finished making the practice pieces in Dragonfly's first lace workshop and I truly believe I'm ready to go on to the Mirage workshop and make the charted scarf. This is very exciting. I've been a knitter for well over 50 years but have never made charted lace before now. I found a deep teal sock yarn in my stash so I think I'll make the Mirage with that if it swatches well. Wish I could start tonight but I'm booked for another evening of card-playing so I'll hold off until tomorrow. Meanwhile, I'll continue on the current WIP, which is a simple written lace stole just to get me in the mood for the charts. Everyone have a great evening, or morning, or afternoon. I'll check in tomorrow.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Sounds like it's a pretty quiet day around the KTP. PupLover, I'm so glad you're on the mend. Just remember to take it easy, OK? You too, Marianne.
> 
> Last night, I finished making the practice pieces in Dragonfly's first lace workshop and I truly believe I'm ready to go on to the Mirage workshop and make the charted scarf. This is very exciting. I've been a knitter for well over 50 years but have never made charted lace before now. I found a deep teal sock yarn in my stash so I think I'll make the Mirage with that if it swatches well. Wish I could start tonight but I'm booked for another evening of card-playing so I'll hold off until tomorrow. Meanwhile, I'll continue on the current WIP, which is a simple written lace stole just to get me in the mood for the charts. Everyone have a great evening, or morning, or afternoon. I'll check in tomorrow.


KatyNora -- I am so glad you are enjoying the lace workshops. Dragonfly lace is outstanding and seems to really be helping students understand charts, and lace knitting. The scarves and shawls coming out of the workshop are outstanding. She is such a great teacher and will answer every question and is there for the students l00% - her first class was marvelous. It was great to see when people who had never begun to read charts,suddenly the light went on and beautiful motifs were made. If you too it you will have no problem with the Mirage.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Fraid I need to put my hand up as well, My DH worked for the electricity board when we first married so we were lucky enough to get a huge discount on electric cookers, only trouble was I had only used gas cookers. Well I can tell you eggs explode well and drying cloths when left on the top catch fire easily. I think the last straw was he finished painting and wall papering the kitchen in a lovely blue and white design went to work the next morning and came home to a very black kitchen, I had set a saucepan of cooking oil alight while being distracted looking at a wallpaper design book. It was only when my firstborn age 2 kept saying look mummy pretty that I realized it was in flames, in a panic I threw it out the open window catching the new curtains alight as it went out and burning my arm. It also ruined the new tarmac pathway that had been laid only a few weeks before. I met my husband at the front gate when he came home from work and sheepishly said I had had a small accident, He took 1 look and immediately removed the cooker from the kitchen, he didnt say a lot but we were without a cooker for over a week and we have had a gas cooker or hob ever since. He has never let me live it down either and we have now been married 43 years lol


Gweniepooh said:


> We have all probably been guilty of that; I sure have. When I was a single parent with just the oldest DD I was working 2 jobs; convenience store weekend manager. I had to be at work at 5 a.m, and had a friend stay over one Friday to babysit while I went in. Around noon my friend showed up w/DD at the store. Long story short I had fixed myself breakfast half asleep and left stove on with greasy pan . Friend awoke to smell of smoke , got up to kitchen totally filled with black smoke. Got DD out of house and got pan off stove right before it burst into flames. I was so grateful you can only imagine. Had to scrub walls, etc., and repaint kitchen.
> 
> n
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> The James River in Southeast Virginia.
> JuneK


I will have to try to locate that in my Atlas! probably very miniature![/quote]

The James has all those plantations along it. A nice tour to take.[/quote]

Yes. the area from Williamsburg to Newport News is called the Historical Triangle since we have Jamestown, Williamsburg and Yorktown all in such a short distance. Of course, the river was the main travel route so the front of the plantations all face the river. 
JuneK[/quote]

oh! I would love to go there and see the plantations. I tell you what you come up to Canada and see the Canadian Rockies and I will go down and see the southern Plantations -- (I wish)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> The James River in Southeast Virginia.
> JuneK


I will have to try to locate that in my Atlas! probably very miniature![/quote]

The James has all those plantations along it. A nice tour to take.[/quote]

Yes. the area from Williamsburg to Newport News is called the Historical Triangle since we have Jamestown, Williamsburg and Yorktown all in such a short distance. Of course, the river was the main travel route so the front of the plantations all face the river. 
JuneK[/quote]

oh! I would love to go there and see the plantations. I tell you what you come up to Canada and see the Canadian Rockies and I will go down and see the southern Plantations -- (I wish)


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you, Pontuf, for the compliments. My dad used to joke that ''ignorance was bliss.'' When you don't know that things are scary or that they even exist on your horizon, you surely must simply do what has worked in the past or seems right at the time for whatever circumstances you must deal with.

Given that the first doctor who revived him told us that he would not live very long or would be a ''vegetable'' if he did live, we just counted each day as a gift from God. When he began to make appropriate milestones at about 21 months of age, we began to realize that he was probably going to live--barring some tragic accident along the way.

So, we began to set goals and expectations for behavior for him. He meets most of them that are not hindered by the autism. With the very able assistance of his aide, he is proving to the professionals, who deal with him on a regular basis, that he does not fit into the usual parameters generally expected of children who live with what Tim faces all the time, every day.

We count our blessings every day. Life could be so much worse for him and much more burdensome to carry.

Thanks to all of you who have recognized that Tim and others like him are also people of value and worth.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

ann bar said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > just as a point of interest ann - what temperature do you consider "a bit chilly" - this comes from someone that thought it was always warm in hawaii.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Beautiful area. You are so fortunate.
> I know what you mean about waking up to the mountains. We do too. Not the beautiful snow capped Rockies but the mcDowells and Pinnacle Peak.I love living that wherever you look there are mountains.
> 
> Pontuf
> ...


Pontuf-- nice to see you posting - I hope you and your husband are feeling better. I love Phoenix, and surrounding area - especially the Superstition mountains. My husband spent the winters hiking and I spent the winters learning new crafts . We enjoyed our drives over your way and use to go Cave
Creek for drives quite often. Loved the boulders and the shops there - we went every year to the wonderful Fountain Hills fair, and there wasn't a part of Arizona we didn't like. . We camped in a trailer in Usery Park on Ellsworth in Mesa and I fell in love with the desert when we were there.

I love looking out my workshop window and seeing the Canadian rockies -right now the peaks are covered in snow and they glisten in the sun. they are just 90 minutes away.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > someone knit a shawl with pocketss - i can't remember who - here is a different take of a shawl with pockets. if you scrol down you will see a list of other shawls.
> ...


Julie did you see your scarf on the daily digest today (in our workshop Workshop Happenings- I featured it -- it looked good.

It will only be in today if it isn't in the daily digest when you get up click on latest digest on the bottom of this page -it should be there now-- you can also back it up tomorrow.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

it's silly feeling when you know they are not, when you are having that feeling not so funny and no way to turn it off until you talk to them! 

dad is bringing Avantis (Italian) for supper DH stayed home to do school work has to go back to work and school Monday. he will be behind a bit but can make up quickly thankfully at beginning of semester not in the middle of a big paper or anything.

I am not caught up on posts yet, hope that everyone is doing ok. prayer n hugs for all onto continue reading


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy - what are pipis?
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Best wishes on your recovery Pup lover. Take care, please.

Sending hugs and prayers to you. Ohio Joy


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> And my Scots family is also one of the MC's...McGuriman! Hard to find anything on them even in the Latter Day Saints database! That ancestor on my father's side of the family came over in the mid 1700's and served in the Revolution. On my mother's side, English, came over with the original Jamestown settlers. We've been here a LOOOONG time!
> JuenK
> 
> *
> ...


Redkimba...it is generally known that Mac's are Scottish and Mc's are Irish. I just dragged out my Clans and Tartans of Scotland book and there are NO Mc's in there at all. A lot of names got changed in translation when they moved to North America..the closest I could find in the Scottish book to your name was MacGuaran which was a sept of the MacQuarrie clan. Hope this helps in your search, you might search Ireland as a lot of Scottish went to Ireland after the great famine.

June


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

agnescr said:


> flyty1n said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I learned as a nurse was that very often just plain old black tea works wonderfully for nausea. Sip it a little at a time, just a mouthful every 5-10 minutes and see if it will calm your tummy down a bit. Real Coke works as well, used the same way.
> ...


I tried Irn Bru when I was visiting my daughter in Edinburgh, for us North Americans..it tastes like cream soda.

June


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > You only need to look at the first number to determine the products origin. Sadly this only applies to fresh produce and NOT to canned or frozen items. I only purchase organically raised meat/poultry that is GMO free.
> ...


Yes we do! Mostly on items that are bought single..my golden delicious apples have 4021 USA on the sticker on the apple.

June


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone. I have a lot to get caught up but wanted to say hi. 

DH is talking to his hand, telling it who's boss. lol...He's doing his hand exercises and his hand isn't quite as compliant as he'd like, mostly because there is still swelling. 

Angora, love the pic of your DH, he looks like such a sweet soul. 

Okay, off to make tea and get caught up.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

courier770 said:


> The codes are fairly well universal in the US and do NOT vary from state to state. It's just that little tiny sticker on each apple, avocado, mango, kiwi fruit, etc.. Even if each item doesn't have a sticker you can look at the PLU number on the shelf, either above or below the item(s).
> 
> In the US, sugar that comes from sugar beets will be the product of a GMO crop, while organic sugar will be GMO free. On the other hand, beef that is advertised as "corn fed" will likely be tainted by GMO corn feed. The vast majority of corn grown for animal feed is GMO. HOw do you avoid it? Look for labeling that says either "grass fed" (meaning the animals graze naturally instead of being raised on feed lots) or "organic". Most grocery store meats come from animals raised on feed lots. They are fed not just feeds that come from GMO crops but also feed that is laced with preservatives and growth hormones..not to mention a few other things.
> 
> You need not spend more to avoid these things either. I purchase organic chicken at or below grocery store prices by utilizing local producers or my local farmers market. You can also utilize small packing plants that specialize in organic meats for the same price of grocery store meats. What you WON'T find at these places is everything on your grocery list, impulse items, magazines, cookware, cleaning products, toys,...etc..


I priced organic meat at our local farmers market and it was really expensive..I mean prohibitve! I can sometimes find "traditionally raised" pork in the grocery stores..about double the price of the regular stuff.

June


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

ann bar said:


> Just thinking about the comment Sam made about time flying by...my "Baby" was 41 this week. My DH and I will be married 50 years this year. How can this be...wasn't it just 1960???????????????


LOL...I feel the same..baby just turned 32 (eldest is 41) and coming up to 42 years married this April.

June


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is a funny thing with telephones- it makes such a big difference when you have the right number! I have just spoken with the nephew, that Fale will mostly be staying with. I explained that I have been trying all week, and he said he will suggest to Fale that he ring me.
> 
> jules i am glad your getting it lined out so you and fale can talk. i also think the time has given you a better perspective on the topic. i feel like when you talk with fale, you two will be able to work this out and not a decision made out of desperation. You must think of yourself in all this also.
> we brought dad to the er friday, and he was admitted into hosp. his pneumonia never went away and now its really gotten a hold of him. with dad having copd, emphazyma, and chf, anything to do with his breathing get serious quickly. he had fever and was really gasping, i guess we are used to it, but the dr talked to me while mom went home to get her stuff to stay the night, he said he was really not having a good feeling about dads situation, and when he listened to his chest there was not much movement. anyway, it wasn't long till they moved him down to the PCU floor, his fever finally broke around midnight and he slept fitfully, mom said with a bipap machine with the oxygen in it. i thought he looked better today when i went, i staye several hrs while mom went home. as usual we were watching westerns, i believe High Chaperell was what it was. i was knitting on a dish cloth, ( i am working on a cowl for myself but i was using some of my odds and ends and i am almost out of the sparkly white, so i was trying to match it at wm and thats when i discovered when i put their sparkly white up next to it, that mine is more a winter white. so when dad is on the mend later on, mom and i will drive to searcy to the hancocks and i will see if i can match up my yarn better there. until then i can work on some dishclothes for christmas.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> ann bar said:
> 
> 
> > Just thinking about the comment Sam made about time flying by...my "Baby" was 41 this week. My DH and I will be married 50 years this year. How can this be...wasn't it just 1960???????????????
> ...


I know exactly how you feel.We are in our 58th year married. hard to believe-time goes by but I like it just the two of us.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I'm not a believer in conspiracies but I do think we need to take a closer look at the foods we eat. Right now the GMO's are "profit" driven and that scares me to death. Anytime we put $$ ahead of all other concerns we are on a collision course with disaster.
> 
> Though on the other hand I'm very fortunate to live in a part of the country where being "picky" is easy! There is a dairy down the road where I can get fresh milk, butter, cheese and ice cream that doesn't come from some giant "factory" and full of chemicals. I'm surrounded by ranchers that raise just about anything and everything, raised the way you prefer. The wild game here is pretty plentiful and those who hunt,in this area, tend to be pretty ethical and share their bounty.


That sounds perfect..now where is 3rd rock from the sun (Earth) located? 

June


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> > And my Scots family is also one of the MC's...McGuriman! Hard to find anything on them even in the Latter Day Saints database! That ancestor on my father's side of the family came over in the mid 1700's and served in the Revolution. On my mother's side, English, came over with the original Jamestown settlers. We've been here a LOOOONG time!
> ...


Do you have it reversed, or was there a famine in Scotland.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> i agree - up the fronts = could you do a cable sideways so you could go all the way around?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone. I have a lot to get caught up but wanted to say hi.
> 
> DH is talking to his hand, telling it who's boss. lol...He's doing his hand exercises and his hand isn't quite as compliant as he'd like, mostly because there is still swelling.
> 
> ...


Does he ice his hand after his exercises? It will help with the swelling. I broke my wrist several years ago and my fingers were swelled up like sausages. Physiotherapy for a few months and I still do not have full range of motion and it stiffens up sometimes.

June


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

mjs said:


> Junelouise said:
> 
> 
> > Redkimba said:
> ...


There was a famine in Scotland.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes there was, here is a link.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Highland_Potato_Famine


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> ann bar said:
> 
> 
> > Just thinking about the comment Sam made about time flying by...my "Baby" was 41 this week. My DH and I will be married 50 years this year. How can this be...wasn't it just 1960???????????????
> ...


We will have our 50th this year...before you know it you will be celebrating your 50th too!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

ann bar said:


> Junelouise said:
> 
> 
> > ann bar said:
> ...


Yep, for sure! I want to visit Hawaii some day..it is on my bucket list! I watch Hawaii 5-0 every week..gorgeous scenery!

June


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Yes there was, here is a link.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Highland_Potato_Famine


Very interesting. Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> > And my Scots family is also one of the MC's...McGuriman! Hard to find anything on them even in the Latter Day Saints database! That ancestor on my father's side of the family came over in the mid 1700's and served in the Revolution. On my mother's side, English, came over with the original Jamestown settlers. We've been here a LOOOONG time!
> ...


sorry dear but that is inaccurate information, Many Scots are known as Mc. whatever.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > There is a funny thing with telephones- it makes such a big difference when you have the right number! I have just spoken with the nephew, that Fale will mostly be staying with. I explained that I have been trying all week, and he said he will suggest to Fale that he ring me.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


It must be mutual! I always read what you have written, but don't always comment!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


right spotted it! I'll have to email you my current one I guess- amazing the difference the yarn makes! Need to email you any way!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

someone on here mentioned they recently had a birthday and it didnt show at bottom of page...daily b-day list. Update your information by using the MY PROFILE up above. Be sure to save any changes. This is also where you can put location where you live. Good luck


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> Redkimba...it is generally known that Mac's are Scottish and Mc's are Irish. I just dragged out my Clans and Tartans of Scotland book and there are NO Mc's in there at all. A lot of names got changed in translation when they moved to North America..the closest I could find in the Scottish book to your name was MacGuaran which was a sept of the MacQuarrie clan. Hope this helps in your search, you might search Ireland as a lot of Scottish went to Ireland after the great famine.
> 
> June


So far I do not have Mac or Mc in the family last-name wise. But thank you for the tip.

I did not realize Scotland had a potato famine either. I will keep that in mind for family research.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay all the talk of ancestry peaked my latent curiosity and I began the search for my mom's family. After hours on the LDS site I joined Ancestry.com for 1 month to se what it was like. Only new info I've foundso far is when GM and GF were born and immigrated. Was able to then discern they met and married in USA. Now and digging to find GM's maiden name and GF's parents name. I can see this is going to be addicting AND frustrating, and time consuming. OMG! Will try to reach much older cousin tomorrow to see if he knows anything to help.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> [
> It has felt a bit like he has been 'kidnapped' by the family. The nasty side of me wonders if they see him as a way to get more money. I so need to know that he is happy!


And knoiwing so hard- they could well have his good in mind- but it coul dalso be a way of getting more money and maybe even a bit of both! I hope y8u get a more idea once you can talk to him. And maybe you do need to go over there as it may be easier to pick up nuances when you can see them- and Fale as what is his communication like over the phone now?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yes - you are right myfanwy - i thought it was her but i wasn't sure.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > someone knit a shawl with pocketss - i can't remember who - here is a different take of a shawl with pockets. if you scrol down you will see a list of other shawls.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ann bar said:


> Just thinking about the comment Sam made about time flying by...my "Baby" was 41 this week. My DH and I will be married 50 years this year. How can this be...wasn't it just 1960???????????????


We're only 30 years this year- and my baby was 27 at Christmas. Where does the time go? I don't have many memories of 1960- at the very end of the year we came out from England and I have a number of memories of the trip and a few from before then.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bobby at wtol-tv says it could be fifty-seven on wednesday - with rain. then start to get cool again. it would be nice if the fifty-seven stuck around for a few weeks - maybe until spring. lol

sam



nittergma said:


> Hi everyone back again! My BIL just left about a half hour ago and my computer is fixed!! Woo hoo!!! Sam, your recipes sound delicious! I'm definatley try them. I think the chicen salad first, everything I eas seems to be disagreeing with me lately I'm usually good with salad though.I'm looking forward for your news about Heidi's ultrasound. I think the quality of them is much better than when I had my last two kids. It looks like more snow today but I hear it's going to warm up and rain this week ugh!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone. I have a lot to get caught up but wanted to say hi.
> ...


No, but that's a good idea. I think we've just been focusing on the fact that he's not supposed to get them real wet, that I never thought of it, he can ice it without getting it wet. Thanks for thinking of that. 
It's so hard when your hands don't work properly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> The aim of the books may be toward younger middle school students, but Tim is not pushed into more socially mature situations. He isn't into iPhones, Facebook, etc. and may never be that adept, socially. So be it. He will probably never handle such things comfortably, but that is all right right with us. He is what he is and we are grateful for that and him.
> 
> Ohio Joy


many kids like Tim love the social n=media as it is easier to communicate that face to face. This of course has its advantages and disadvantages withteh risks involved in cyber bullying, grooming wtc, but as we can all agree to can also be a source of good contacts. After all how many would know anyone we communicate with here if it wasn't for the internet? Out of all the people I have 'meet' through KP only one of them has crossed my path unrelated to KP. I have meet a number now in person but other than Althea I have never come across them anywhere else. Saw of them at a craft fair last year and sjhe talking to another lady I knew so I went to say hello. The other lady asked how we knew each other. We looked at each other and sheepishly said over the internet!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love this melyn - i would have liked to see the look on your husbands face. i do hope he can laugh about it now. i much prefer to cook on gas but have an electric stove here. gas just gives you more control than electricity.

sam



melyn said:


> Fraid I need to put my hand up as well, My DH worked for the electricity board when we first married so we were lucky enough to get a huge discount on electric cookers, only trouble was I had only used gas cookers. Well I can tell you eggs explode well and drying cloths when left on the top catch fire easily. I think the last straw was he finished painting and wall papering the kitchen in a lovely blue and white design went to work the next morning and came home to a very black kitchen, I had set a saucepan of cooking oil alight while being distracted looking at a wallpaper design book. It was only when my firstborn age 2 kept saying look mummy pretty that I realized it was in flames, in a panic I threw it out the open window catching the new curtains alight as it went out and burning my arm. It also ruined the new tarmac pathway that had been laid only a few weeks before. I met my husband at the front gate when he came home from work and sheepishly said I had had a small accident, He took 1 look and immediately removed the cooker from the kitchen, he didnt say a lot but we were without a cooker for over a week and we have had a gas cooker or hob ever since. He has never let me live it down either and we have now been married 43 years lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the sweater is a cardigan - i will need to think about this and get it straight in my mind.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

southern gal - just wanted to comment on your dad - i know how hard it is to fight pneumonia when you have copd - have done it quite a few times - sending him mountains of healing energy - and hopes of a quick recovery. 

sam


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

ok..I looked up the Mac vs Mc..attached site explains it. It turns out both Mac and Mc are used but Mc is the short form of Mac. 

http://www.scottishhistory.com/articles/misc/macvsmc.html


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


I like the mittens so a matching hat wouldn't go astray.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Junelouise said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


Yep.I hear ya. I had surgery with three pins inserted to hold my bone together until it healed. I was in a cast for 4 weeks, drove me nuts. Then the surgeon yanked out the pins (think it did more damage than the break!) The physiotherapist would first put the electric leads on my wrist, then she stretched my wrist and fingers, then she put ice on it..she put a paper towel on my wrist then an icepack.

June

June


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


He is using only Samoan- which makes it very hard for me! We rely so much on 'body language'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> ok..I looked up the Mac vs Mc..attached site explains it. It turns out both Mac and Mc are used but Mc is the short form of Mac.
> 
> http://www.scottishhistory.com/articles/misc/macvsmc.html


Because spelling has been standardised only relatively recently- and the Americas were being settled long before that.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

When the 1 month comes up be sure to notify them or you will find you now have a 12 mo subscription. I have five trees going on the site. What I like ...use their hard drive...not mine. Always getting hints...the little green leaves.



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay all the talk of ancestry peaked my latent curiosity and I began the search for my mom's family. After hours on the LDS site I joined Ancestry.com for 1 month to se what it was like. Only new info I've foundso far is when GM and GF were born and immigrated. Was able to then discern they met and married in USA. Now and digging to find GM's maiden name and GF's parents name. I can see this is going to be addicting AND frustrating, and time consuming. OMG! Will try to reach much older cousin tomorrow to see if he knows anything to help.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Marilyn K. said:
> ...


You can always use the SEARCH feature at the top of the page....just type in tea party and the beginning date of the one you're interested in.
JuneK[/quote]

I find that method the least successful! I have tried it repeatedly! But it comes up with some very odd suggestions.[/quote]

I go the user list above and oput in thewren (except of course on th eodd occasion he asks someone to fill in for him- that creates a problem using Sam).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have rain...I'm typing this quietly so it doesn't get scared away. lol Really lovely!


did it work?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Gee- think I should have checked that out before sending it! 
No way you can communicate by phone when he is only using Samoan. He was still using English when he was with you wasn't he? Although if I remember rightly he was finding English harder and harder.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Anyone else having problems keeping the KYP 'watched' or is it my laptop playing up?- over this last week I have constantly had to check that it has not gone and 'unwatched' all on it's own. When I notice no posts coming through this is happening over and over- no matter how many times I post! Most frustrating, no offence Sam but one keeps ending up back at page one, and unless you noticed the page you started at involves an awful lot of hunting!


You may have had a reply by now if you delete the last email notifying you of more posts than they will stop coming- it seems to act as an unwatch. So now when I have a long line I always open the last one sent and no problems with getting notifications now. I think it was Kate who pointed out that you recieve new ones for each post while you are on the KTP so you can end up a long line of notifications. But deleting the email notifications of all but the last don't cause a problem.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> The aim of the books may be toward younger middle school students, but Tim is not pushed into more socially mature situations. He isn't into iPhones, Facebook, etc. and may never be that adept, socially. So be it. He will probably never handle such things comfortably, but that is all right right with us. He is what he is and we are grateful for that and him.
> 
> Ohio Joy


And I find you quite an inspiration, Joy! I learn a little more of what Tim faces, as you post over time. I am sure he cherishes you in his heart.
God Bless![/quote]

Thank you, Julie, for the blessing and the compliments.

Most people with with autism do not respond emotionally to others so they do not learn the words to express what they may be actually feeling. Since we didn't know he fit the autism spectrum for 7 years, we just raised him as if he were like other children with developmental delays. So, we talked to him, sang, did the whole nursery rhyme thing, cuddled with him and laughed. And most of all we loved him and told him so--often. We still make it a point to remind him how glad we are to be his mom, or gram, or pop. In turn he often tells me that I am the ''best gram in the whole world.'' Far be it for me to tell him otherwise!

Ohio Joy[/quote]

Maryanne was very emotionally independent until she reached her teens. And suddenly when most children of her age start pulling away from there parents she did the opposite. Suddenly she started looking for cuddles etc. And we had no diagnosis either so had just tried treating her 'normally' and getting nowhere. So often her responses where the opposite to what they should have been. For example one sure way of getting her tp play up again was to tell her how well she had been behaving recently! Still don't understand why she did this but it was consistent.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a great idea yooperdooper - i never thought of that - and it wouldn't change the points - at least i don't think so.
> 
> so glad you stopped by the knitting tea party yooperdooper - we hope you had a good time and will come again real soon. we always have plenty of fresh hot tea and an empty chair for you - so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you.
> 
> ...


spinach and lettuce both 0 points.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy - what are pipis?
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > someone knit a shawl with pocketss - i can't remember who - here is a different take of a shawl with pockets. if you scrol down you will see a list of other shawls.
> ...


They look practical- stored in my library but may never get out of it of course!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > good .
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Pontuf, for the compliments. My dad used to joke that ''ignorance was bliss.'' When you don't know that things are scary or that they even exist on your horizon, you surely must simply do what has worked in the past or seems right at the time for whatever circumstances you must deal with.
> 
> Given that the first doctor who revived him told us that he would not live very long or would be a ''vegetable'' if he did live, we just counted each day as a gift from God. When he began to make appropriate milestones at about 21 months of age, we began to realize that he was probably going to live--barring some tragic accident along the way.
> 
> ...


It makes them strong- they have to fight for everything- but it would be so nice if just occasionally htey could not be dealing with so many things. Once we got a diagnosis for Maryanne we realised why she sleeps so much- it is just so exhausting trying to process the strange world surronding her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


That is pretty much the case!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else having problems keeping the KYP 'watched' or is it my laptop playing up?- over this last week I have constantly had to check that it has not gone and 'unwatched' all on it's own. When I notice no posts coming through this is happening over and over- no matter how many times I post! Most frustrating, no offence Sam but one keeps ending up back at page one, and unless you noticed the page you started at involves an awful lot of hunting!
> ...


Might have been that that was causing the problem! I have been rubbish binning quite a lot- because the inbox was getting so full!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My clever daughter made this cake for the DGD's 10th birthday party- the request had been for puppies on top- they are made of fondant.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Have an ad up for AUtism in children!
I have reached the end. Time to go and have some tea- and remind David that MAryanne is probably waiting for him if he hasn't gone off without telling me he is going. it intrigues me how when we are both in the house he will just wander off without telling me he is going. I always say bye when he is home and i am going out.

Think I only put this on the workshops! Tried going to see the end of the cricket today (South AUstrlaia finally managed after about 3 years to win a home game). But I was stopped by all these people and road closures for the Tour DOwn Under- they dared go straight past the Adelaide Oval where the cricket was! 
I also went down to the Port Adelaide markets where one of the local hand dyers of yarn has a stall each Sunday. She also sells needles and had very small circulars (including a 0.7mm. 0.5 is a 8 0 .) I only wanted a 1.75 (OO), actually I wanted 1.5 but she only had very long ones and I didn't want to deal with so much cord. Of course I couldn't resist the yarn either. Some is for my MILs birthday so that is OK I can allow that. But a couple of lots just because. And I am having trouble getting it all to fit in my room. Well no that is not quite right- its fitting in OK, but it is in bags on the floor, the only trouble is trying to find it a more suitable storage space! Somehow I seem to buy quicker than I knit. maybe if I knitted with bigger yarn it wouldn't be so bad- it would be quicker. But doing a lot of fingering and lace weight.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My clever daughter made this cake for the DGD's 10th birthday party- the request had been for puppies on top- they are made of fondant.


Those dogs are delightful. But a clever daughter you have. Clearly you have been sent some photos.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > My clever daughter made this cake for the DGD's 10th birthday party- the request had been for puppies on top- they are made of fondant.
> ...


They came through on facebook!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sam have you had your Puzzle of the Day yet? It came through as crazy pieces- and I was nowhere near getting it done in average time with this one! But you love these funny ones.

Must just ignore everything that comes up and go and eat!
Bye for now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is there no end to her talent - what a beautiful cake.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> My clever daughter made this cake for the DGD's 10th birthday party- the request had been for puppies on top- they are made of fondant.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really do enjoy the odd shaped pieces darowil - sometime do a puzzle with the euro pieces - once you get onto it they fit together fairly easy. i thought they were a riot.

sam



darowil said:


> Sam have you had your Puzzle of the Day yet? It came through as crazy pieces- and I was nowhere near getting it done in average time with this one! But you love these funny ones.
> 
> Must just ignore everything that comes up and go and eat!
> Bye for now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

three in the morning - think it is late sunday evening for darowil and myfanwy. hope it has cooled enough so you both can get some good sleep.

see you in the morning.

sam


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Junelouise said:
> 
> 
> > Redkimba said:
> ...


Given that most Scots/Irish were illiterate ,names were often spelt the way the census recorder wrote them down,which often causes confusion when doing family history,our family were MacPherson that was changed to McPherson by census takers and back again , Ellen became Helen,Jean became Jane small examples,but it is well to look at all the different spellings for surnames


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> three in the morning - think it is late sunday evening for darowil and myfanwy. hope it has cooled enough so you both can get some good sleep.
> 
> see you in the morning.
> 
> sam


We are in the mid to low 20s for the next week (Celsius of course) lovely weather- just as I like it. Low to mid 70s.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Junelouise said:
> ...


When we were in Malaysia a couple of years ago we were told that the same thing happened there. When people went to register the births of their children many were illiterate and the people in the registry office (whatever its title )would just wrote down what it sounded like and normally all the children had different spellings of the family name- and sometimes totally different names depedning on how the person heard the name pronounced.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> is there no end to her talent - what a beautiful cake.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I was most impressed when I saw the result- I had asked what breed they were going to be, Bronwen was a bit taken aback! they will just be puppies- they make me think of 'Spot'. I wonder if you have 'Spot' in the US?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> three in the morning - think it is late sunday evening for darowil and myfanwy. hope it has cooled enough so you both can get some good sleep.
> 
> see you in the morning.
> 
> sam


You are up with the play Sam 11-30 pm almost, here- bit earlier of course for Darowil in Adalaide! And Althea whom we have not seen for rather a long time- but I gather Darowil sees her from time to time!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > is there no end to her talent - what a beautiful cake.
> ...


Awww we all loved "Spot".......


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's an awesome cake - love it. I don't much like the taste of fondant, but the result in the cake is wonderful.


Lurker 2 said:


> My clever daughter made this cake for the DGD's 10th birthday party- the request had been for puppies on top- they are made of fondant.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

If Spot is from the Dick and Jane books, then I know of him. These were early school primers back in the 1950's. See Dick Run - See Jane Run - See Spot Run!! With those words, reading became a passion of mine. I love the kid's books these days....so clever and so engaging to the little one's mind. Teaching GS to sound out letters (I'm a big believer in phonics & language rules) and he's recognizing words....no more skipping words in the sentence or changing it---he catches me every time.



Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > is there no end to her talent - what a beautiful cake.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> If Spot is from the Dick and Jane books, then I know of him. These were early school primers back in the 1950's. See Dick Run - See Jane Run - See Spot Run!! With those words, reading became a passion of mine. I love the kid's books these days....so clever and so engaging to the little one's mind. Teaching GS to sound out letters (I'm a big believer in phonics & language rules) and he's recognizing words....no more skipping words in the sentence or changing it---he catches me every time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we have books with 'Spot' as the hero now- i am a bit out of touch being so far from the DGC- but I seem to recall 'Spot' gets up to all sorts of adventures. You are up early!! it is 12-30 am here Monday morning!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's an awesome cake - love it. I don't much like the taste of fondant, but the result in the cake is wonderful.
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I don't know that I have ever tasted fondant! Knowing me it would probably be irresistible- I am known to eat the icing in stead of the cake- and have paid for my sins in the middle of the night!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well as it approaches 1 am, I better head back to bed and try to sleep. I am quite disappointed I still have heard nothing from Fale. At least I have a number I can call tomorrow- but this nephew was a drinker and smoker of pot etc here, I don't see that there has been a reformation of character. Fale needs help to stay clear of the booze.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> we brought dad to the er friday, and he was admitted into hosp. his pneumonia never went away and now its really gotten a hold of him. with dad having copd, emphazyma, and chf, anything to do with his breathing get serious quickly. he had fever and was really gasping, i guess we are used to it, but the dr talked to me while mom went home to get her stuff to stay the night, he said he was really not having a good feeling about dads situation, and when he listened to his chest there was not much movement. anyway, it wasn't long till they moved him down to the PCU floor, his fever finally broke around midnight and he slept fitfully, mom said with a bipap machine with the oxygen in it. i thought he looked better today when i went, i staye several hrs while mom went home.
> 
> ...................................................................................
> 
> Hope things continue to improve for your dad, SG.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Junelouise said:
> 
> 
> > Redkimba said:
> ...


I think the lack of education in days gone by led to the many differing spellings too. My mother's maiden name as Copeland, but within her family some spelled it Copland.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > three in the morning - think it is late sunday evening for darowil and myfanwy. hope it has cooled enough so you both can get some good sleep.
> ...


Saw Althea a couple of weeks ago, in fact here at my place- but she was just finding it impossible to keep with everything that was going on in the KTP and keep up with everything else! Can't immagine how it takes up time? :-D :-D :-D


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My clever daughter made this cake for the DGD's 10th birthday party- the request had been for puppies on top- they are made of fondant.


That's great! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

mjs said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


I see it on eurosport mainly...

I just don't believe what this young spanish boy did yesterday...

Here, enjoy.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5RcdUor6tg


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Redkimba said:


> I think that I will put some turkey chili into the crockpot in a bit. I'm using a "new" recipe that uses a sweet turkey sausage. It will be a change from the usual low-fat beef. (yes, I'm a Texan - don't get me started on the adding beans debate...)
> 
> Stay warm if it's cold outside; stay cool if it's hot outside.


 :lol: :lol: :-D  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: as a Native Texan, I have been in that debate for ages!! (Walking away shaking my head)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

courier770 said:


> The codes are fairly well universal in the US and do NOT vary from state to state. It's just that little tiny sticker on each apple, avocado, mango, kiwi fruit, etc.. Even if each item doesn't have a sticker you can look at the PLU number on the shelf, either above or below the item(s).
> 
> In the US, sugar that comes from sugar beets will be the product of a GMO crop, while organic sugar will be GMO free. On the other hand, beef that is advertised as "corn fed" will likely be tainted by GMO corn feed. The vast majority of corn grown for animal feed is GMO. HOw do you avoid it? Look for labeling that says either "grass fed" (meaning the animals graze naturally instead of being raised on feed lots) or "organic". Most grocery store meats come from animals raised on feed lots. They are fed not just feeds that come from GMO crops but also feed that is laced with preservatives and growth hormones..not to mention a few other things.
> 
> You need not spend more to avoid these things either. I purchase organic chicken at or below grocery store prices by utilizing local producers or my local farmers market. You can also utilize small packing plants that specialize in organic meats for the same price of grocery store meats. What you WON'T find at these places is everything on your grocery list, impulse items, magazines, cookware, cleaning products, toys,...etc..


I am lucky to live right smack dab in the middle of "Chicken Country" my neighbor's father had 20 houses!!!!! Now, he won't say what the houses are fed but he has one small house that is where the chickens for family are raised. I am one of the beneficiaries of this house :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I usually pay $2.50 per chicken, always a whole chick but omg the taste is so much better than the store bought!! I hope he has some to offer again soon as I only have one or two packages left from the last "harvest" Now if I could only find a cattle rancher that would sell.. several of my friends are talking about going together and purchasing a full beef then we will split as we desire basically each getting 1/4 of the beef. Lot's of black Angus are raised here and all are grass fed!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My clever daughter made this cake for the DGD's 10th birthday party- the request had been for puppies on top- they are made of fondant.


Lovely cake,the puppies are very cute. :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Sorlenna wrote:
> Good news, and I tend to 'assume the worst' too--not sure why, but I think for a lot of us, that's what happens. I hope you speak to him soon!
> 
> Julie wrote:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I know Tim is a blessing in your life!!! (Be so very glad that he doesn't care for the phones and facebook, I hear so many parents fuss about them and school work.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

[. 
we brought dad to the er friday, and he was admitted into hosp. his pneumonia never went away and now its really gotten a hold of him. with dad having copd, emphazyma, and chf, anything to do with his breathing get serious quickly. he had fever and was really gasping, i guess we are used to it, but the dr talked to me while mom went home to get her stuff to stay the night, he said he was really not having a good feeling about dads situation, and when he listened to his chest there was not much movement. anyway, it wasn't long till they moved him down to the PCU floor, his fever finally broke around midnight and he slept fitfully, mom said with a bipap machine with the oxygen in it. i thought he looked better today when i went, i staye several hrs while mom went home. as usual we were watching westerns, i believe High Chaperell was what it was. i was knitting on a dish cloth, ( i am working on a cowl for myself but i was using some of my odds and ends and i am almost out of the sparkly white, so i was trying to match it at wm and thats when i discovered when i put their sparkly white up next to it, that mine is more a winter white. so when dad is on the mend later on, mom and i will drive to searcy to the hancocks and i will see if i can match up my yarn better there. until then i can work on some dishclothes for christmas. 
i got myself a kindle fire the other day, we replaced our printer, the kodak had bit the dust, and bj read online where kodak is getting out of printers, so didn't want to put more into it, anyway, he can't get it to work, so thats agrivating, never knew how much i printed off, he prints of coupons all the time, anyway, he can't find where he got the password code to use when he hooked up the printer so i can get into my kindle, but i have it charged. 
today we were busy with a funeral at our church, was a wonderful service, her three sons all spoke about there mom, the oldest is a nazerine pastor, but i enjoyed listening to all of them, lost of great music and singing, she had a big family and most of them musically inclined. 
sam the salad sounds like mine kind of salad, and i think i would like the walnuts in it also. oh may have to make a trip to store. i finally got my spagetti squash to do the pasta bake i got off line somewhere, now i got to get a zuc. basically you cook and prepare your squash, then add precooked zuc, a carrot, red pepper, then add minced garlic, then you put all this in a greased pan, add some tom. sauce i am using some spag. sauce i have in the freezer, you put mozz. cheese and parm. cheese on it and bake till the cheeses are bubbly. i am doing that next wk. gotta eat some of the left overs up first. ok, i am off to watch the tube. later[/quote]

So sorry to hear that your dad isn't doing well. Hope he fools the dr and recovers quickly. Keeping you in love and prayers for strength and healing for your father.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone. I have a lot to get caught up but wanted to say hi.
> 
> DH is talking to his hand, telling it who's boss. lol...He's doing his hand exercises and his hand isn't quite as compliant as he'd like, mostly because there is still swelling.
> 
> ...


I can just picture your Dh telling his hand who's boss!! Love that picture. I know he's more than ready to get back to work!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

[Redkimba...it is generally known that Mac's are Scottish and Mc's are Irish. I just dragged out my Clans and Tartans of Scotland book and there are NO Mc's in there at all. A lot of names got changed in translation when they moved to North America..the closest I could find in the Scottish book to your name was MacGuaran which was a sept of the MacQuarrie clan. Hope this helps in your search, you might search Ireland as a lot of Scottish went to Ireland after the great famine.

June[/quote]

And they jumped from that frying pan back into the fire when the Irish potato blight struck a few years later!
JuneK
Do you have it reversed, or was there a famine in Scotland.[/quote]

There was a famine in Scotland.[/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > HandyFamily said:
> ...


Thanks for posting, he is amazing.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay all the talk of ancestry peaked my latent curiosity and I began the search for my mom's family. After hours on the LDS site I joined Ancestry.com for 1 month to se what it was like. Only new info I've foundso far is when GM and GF were born and immigrated. Was able to then discern they met and married in USA. Now and digging to find GM's maiden name and GF's parents name. I can see this is going to be addicting AND frustrating, and time consuming. OMG! Will try to reach much older cousin tomorrow to see if he knows anything to help.


I'm so fortunate that a cousin on my father's side of the family did research many years ago. And an aunt by marriage researched my mother's family because she wanted to become a Daughter of the American Revolution. And they both did it before the computer age. I would drive myself crazy trying to do all of that without a computer!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My clever daughter made this cake for the DGD's 10th birthday party- the request had been for puppies on top- they are made of fondant.


What an adorable cake. I have decorated cakes before but nothing like that! She's so talented...I know you're proud of her!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Junelouise said:
> ...


hurrah another pic. of our young Luke!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


say hi, would you when you meet up with her again!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > My clever daughter made this cake for the DGD's 10th birthday party- the request had been for puppies on top- they are made of fondant.
> ...


Thanks I will tell her!


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> someone knit a shawl with pocketss - i can't remember who - here is a different take of a shawl with pockets. if you scrol down you will see a list of other shawls.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://freevintageknitting.com/print/63


Thanks Sam, great link, I signed up for the news letter.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Marilyn Skinner!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > HandyFamily said:
> ...


Kati, thank you so much for those links- he is FANTASTIC!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > My clever daughter made this cake for the DGD's 10th birthday party- the request had been for puppies on top- they are made of fondant.
> ...


Thank you Caren! I will let Bronwen know that I took the liberty of posting the cake-!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > My clever daughter made this cake for the DGD's 10th birthday party- the request had been for puppies on top- they are made of fondant.
> ...


Thank you June- as I have been saying I better let her know I posted it! I found it on our locked facebook page! so wish it were possible to be there for these milestones- but at least my parcel when it finally got there, was received ecstatically[ it had gone out in the wrong van and came back 'undeliverable' Fortunately I had paid for tracking-but it had been put to one side till I started to hassle them!]


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Marianne, you sound terrific! I can't believe how you bounced back from your surgery so quickly.


Truth be told, I am progressing slowly, I just tend to hide as I am not one to be coddled or lay around much. I grew up with pain and discomforts of some type so this body and my mind are quite used to the feelings. I had a broken ankle at one time and thought it was just a minor sprain, walked around on it for 2 days before my late hubby spotted the bruising and redness and insisted I go to the ER. I do try now to pay close attention when a new pain hits as I have such a high tolerance and I have found that I need to seek attention at times that I would normally ignore the warning signs. This surgery was basically a one time shot at fixing my problems, so I am being very cautious and trying to mind my "P"s and "Q"s with the directions I have been given. The meds they have me on have caused me to gain weight (even though I eat much less than normal) the doctors say I will be able to take it off and it was expected but I have always been a larger person and have fought to maintain my size more so than my weight. So this is truly always in my mind. One can always tell how my day is going by my computer activity, as I am not allowed to be out in my garden or in my small workshop area in the garage I spend time keeping up with the KTP. Yesterday was a bad day, though I was able to watch the videos on the class I chose, but I have never worked with 5 dpns, most everything has been only with 4.. so a new experience is so welcome. I wish I had some solid color sock yarn as this shows how to work with 2 colors, I've never tried that but she makes it appear easier than I had thought. 
My family has set my very small room up with all that would keep me entertained, I have a huge yarn stash and patterns galore but the sun shinning so nicely outside makes it hard to stay in and follow the doctors orders :thumbdown: I do try, so I sit out on the deck and watch the birds on the feeders (which now need to be refilled and C cannot reach them) I'll have to try to catch the neighbor out and have him replace the suet for me. I took the seed feeder down as I knew that C would not check it daily but I do scatter some sunflower seeds for the cardinals as I know that is a major treat for them. 
My recovery is progressing according to the scans, blood count is staying at a good level. I am just very surprised at how tender the surgery site still is after so long out. They say it is to be expected with what all they did, one of the reasons I have to stay more inactive than I normally am. 
C has made me coffee and has retrieved the Sunday paper, so I'm off for a bit to catch up on the daily disappointment ( our daily paper is a joke really, more opinions than real news) but I do love the comics and the ads that are usually more of than articles in the paper :lol: 
will try to catch up again laters.. 
Loves, Hugs and Prayers


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My clever daughter made this cake for the DGD's 10th birthday party- the request had been for puppies on top- they are made of fondant.


Bronwen's artistic talent shows through again from the color choices to the professional looking dogs.  What a gorgeous cake. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Bravo Bronwen. Artistic talent has been passed on through the generations. You must be so proud of her. :thumbup: :thumbup: I'll bet granddaughter was thrilled with it. Sorry to hear you had more trouble with the post. Glad she got her present. If i remember correctly it was the lovely gloves you knit. :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne, you sound terrific! I can't believe how you bounced back from your surgery so quickly.
> ...


Dear Marianne- I guess this is one of 'those' days where we see your reality. It must be so hard for you- but good to hear that you are keeping to the 'p's and q's. We want you around, to delight us with your amazing take on the world. God Bless!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

hahahaha, good morning everyone! I am going to post and boast about Daralene's sock. But then the picture says it all!!! I want the cable pattern! Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I have to remember when posting things Elishia has made to ask her first. She has been without an oven so hasn't been making many cakes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > My clever daughter made this cake for the DGD's 10th birthday party- the request had been for puppies on top- they are made of fondant.
> ...


That was Christmas- this was an eyelash boa/scarf in a coconut ice pink- and some more erasers [rubbers] in various food shapes. It was lovely to hear her delight- I rang literally 5 minutes after the parcel had arrived. One thing being late it could be opened straight away!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


My goodness! How come?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> hahahaha, good morning everyone! I am going to post and boast about Daralene's sock. But then the picture says it all!!! I want the cable pattern! Zoe


It is beautiful, isn't it- and she is so modest about her work!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > hahahaha, good morning everyone! I am going to post and boast about Daralene's sock. But then the picture says it all!!! I want the cable pattern! Zoe
> ...


yup!!! so I had to let the picture do the bragging for her, and you all can do the ooooing and the awweing!!! *chuckles* Daralene, you have been found out!!! You are a socker now! Next sock project -- matching socks to go with your blessed DH's hat! much love, Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Her oven was old and she was hoping it would last until spring when she had plans of redoing the kitchen. No suck luck, she bought a new stove last week, but it has yet to be put in. She didn't inherit my don't wait for others do it myself attitude.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Thank you so much Zoe. I can't believe I got compliments from such an experienced socker as you. Amazing, and you made my day for sure. Well, perhaps my year. Tears in my eyes.

The hat yarn would be more like boots. It is really thick and lumpy. Boy do my thumbs hurt after doing 3 hats in that yarn. It is a good thing I learned continental so I can switch back and forth when they start hurting. :roll:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> hahahaha, good morning everyone! I am going to post and boast about Daralene's sock. But then the picture says it all!!! I want the cable pattern! Zoe


It is beautiful! I would like that cable pattern too! Zoe, I am glad you posted a picture of the socks. You are right - she is a 'sock lady for sure!. great job Daralene


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My husband's aunts (now deceased) also did his family research in order to become members of tje DAR. The tree goes back to somewhere in 1700s in Ireland. I am having a very difficult time finding anything else.



jknappva said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Okay all the talk of ancestry peaked my latent curiosity and I began the search for my mom's family. After hours on the LDS site I joined Ancestry.com for 1 month to se what it was like. Only new info I've foundso far is when GM and GF were born and immigrated. Was able to then discern they met and married in USA. Now and digging to find GM's maiden name and GF's parents name. I can see this is going to be addicting AND frustrating, and time consuming. OMG! Will try to reach much older cousin tomorrow to see if he knows anything to help.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

To me, fondant just tastes like food coloring --- there's just an "off" flavor for me. Therefore, I tend to make cakes with real icing...I have to find a picture of the cake I made for DD's swim team...I'll scan and send a picture when it do.
00g


Lurker 2 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > That's an awesome cake - love it. I don't much like the taste of fondant, but the result in the cake is wonderful.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> To me, fondant just tastes like food coloring --- there's just an "off" flavor for me. Therefore, I tend to make cakes with real icing...I have to find a picture of the cake I made for DD's swim team...I'll scan and send a picture when it do.
> 00g
> 
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing your handiwork!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> hahahaha, good morning everyone! I am going to post and boast about Daralene's sock. But then the picture says it all!!! I want the cable pattern! Zoe


WOW ! Is that her first try? Whether it is or not, it's gorgeous! Her tension is so even!
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Those are some good eats. The only industry in my home town was the chicken hatcheries and laying houses. Gave a lot to our town's economy and jobs...but whew, the smell!! We would harvest 100 or so chickens (once they reached 4 lbs) and do an assembly line of de-feathering, cleaning, cutting, etc. For many years, I couldn't eat chicken until after the second day of cooking it. The reminder of those smells were just too great the day of cleaning the bird and roasting it---I needed the extra day to get my appetite back. We shared butchering of beef for many years, but we just don't eat that much anymore and we sold our chest freezer. Grass fed black angus is defintely good beef!!


Marianne818 said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > The codes are fairly well universal in the US and do NOT vary from state to state. It's just that little tiny sticker on each apple, avocado, mango, kiwi fruit, etc.. Even if each item doesn't have a sticker you can look at the PLU number on the shelf, either above or below the item(s).
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW! That is spectacular!


5mmdpns said:


> hahahaha, good morning everyone! I am going to post and boast about Daralene's sock. But then the picture says it all!!! I want the cable pattern! Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice job on the socks - are you going to post the pattern link? I still have plans to go through Designer's workshops...one of these days/one of these days.



Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Great sock, Daralene! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> > (yes, I'm a Texan - don't get me started on the adding beans debate...)
> ...


Yeah, it's been known to cause major rifts in families... 

Lurker2 - that is a really cute cake that your daughter made.

I really overslept this morning, but I think it's due to the weather. It's been really foggy so I don't have the sunshine to let me know when to get up. I'm just now really starting to roll.

I did catch up on my SIL's facebook page. She's having a lot of drama/troubles with one of the boys that they are fostering/adopting. I'm sure it's because that poor child is a little "broken" inside. Hopefully it will work out for the better.

Now I'm off to starting in on my Historical Sew Fortnightly project - today's challenge is the UFO. I have one child's sunbonnet left. I plan on working on that since the sock project is going slowly.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It is a foggy, yucky, dismal Sunday. This is the third day it has been that way. I didn't get on yesterday, so I'm now playing catch up! I went to a White Elephant Gift party last night. It is a tradition that my friend has done for many years. It is amazing what "treasures" people can find. 

I'm sorry you haven't talked to Fale. It does seem like they are keeping him from you. I hope that you will hear from him soon.

Beautiful cake and socks! So many talented folks around!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you so much all those who complimented me on the sock. It is such an amazing thing that Designer1234 has done with these workshops. To think that I can take a course from an experienced knitter in Australia, our own Darowil, on how to make socks. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Just amazing to learn a new way of doing something. I had to just plunge in and take it at faith as I didn't understand what I was doing. I just followed her written instructions and photos and away I went.

Here is what I did. The pattern is basically a knit2 and purl2 ribbing. The 4th row on the 2 knits you k2tog, but leave on needle; then insert right-hand needle between the 2 sts just knitted together, and knit the 1st st again; then sl both sts from needle together; p2; repeat.

Multiple of 4 sts plus 2:
Rows 1 and 3 (Wrong side) K2*p2, k2; rep from *
Row 2 - P2, *k2, p2; rep from *
Row 4 - P2, *K2 tog, but leave on needle; then insert right-hand needle between the 2 sts just knitted together , and knit the 1st st again; then sl both sts from needle together; p2; rep from *





Resource: A Treasury of Knitting Patterns by Barbara G. Walker is amazing. I understand she has another book out too that I would like to get. It is a real treasure and when you can get a book it is a good investment. It is also available in the library, but really handy to have at home. I got mine back in the '60's or early 70's and have made afghans and scarves from the patterns in it. These are stitches and patterns handed down over the generations, at least as I would understand it with some being newer. Not patterns for a whole item but just giving you the stitches to then go on and make your own project.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> many kids like Tim love the social n=media as it is easier to communicate that face to face. This of course has its advantages and disadvantages withteh risks involved in cyber bullying, grooming wtc, but as we can all agree to can also be a source of good contacts. After all how many would know anyone we communicate with here if it wasn't for the internet? Out of all the people I have 'meet' through KP only one of them has crossed my path unrelated to KP. I have meet a number now in person but other than Althea I have never come across them anywhere else. Saw of them at a craft fair last year and sjhe talking to another lady I knew so I went to say hello. The other lady asked how we knew each other. We looked at each other and sheepishly said over the internet!


I find it much easier myself--I have no idea how I would meet other knitters if not for places such as this, and I have always been quite introverted/shy/socially awkward...always communicated much better in writing...I relate quite well to Maryanne. I do get overloaded easily when in a large group of people, especially if I am not familiar with them.

The rain lasted a while--not long enough to suit me--but a while, and some is better than none, for sure. We may get more in a day or so--hoping!

I've got a few pages to go--worked on the hat last night so got a bit backed up here. I am almost to the point where I'll start doing the crown, and so far, I like it a lot. Once I got past the ruffle with all its stitches, I just sailed along!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thank you so much all those who complimented me on the sock. It is such an amazing thing that Designer1234 has done with these workshops. To think that I can take a course from an experienced knitter in Australia, our own Darowil, on how to make socks. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Just amazing to learn a new way of doing something. I had to just plunge in and take it at faith as I didn't understand what I was doing. I just followed her written instructions and photos and away I went.
> 
> Here is what I did. The pattern is basically a knit2 and purl2 ribbing. The 4th row on the 2 knits you k2tog, but leave on needle; then insert right-hand needle between the 2 sts just knitted together, and knit the 1st st again; then sl both sts from needle together; p2; repeat.
> 
> ...


Thank you, have this bookmarked!!!! Zoe


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Marianne- I think you are in the 'down' stage after major surgery-- you have dealt with so much - just hang in there for awhile longer. The news is so good- and it sounds like the recovery is doing well. Just take it one day at a time and know that you have friends here who are thinking of you and pulling for you - Shirley



Marianne818 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne, you sound terrific! I can't believe how you bounced back from your surgery so quickly.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thanks for that pattern. I am going to make my next pair of socks for me using it. It is very attractive. Thanks also for the kind words about the workshops.

I am one happy person these days- the workshops are far exceeding my original hopes -- and it is thanks to those who are giving their time to make it work. It does boggle the mind that I would receive a gift like the yarn from Ranji from New Delhi, India - that two ladies from England are going to teach us the surprise sweater -* that 5 or 6 people from the tea party have, or will be teaching workshops, and those people are from all over North America and Australia and New zealand*.

I appreciate it that you all allow me to be a sounding board for ideas and results. Thanks to Sam for welcoming me and accepting my posts about the workshops without any reservation or restrictions. I am here by myself, as are we all, and this type of project feeds on ideas, and needs a sounding board - You are all wonderful and this topic is a "safe place to land"when I am tired and my head is spinning. I thank you all. Shirley

ps. the youtube is excellent for following the pattern and there are other little cables too. Sam, check this out - you might be able to incorporate one of the mock cables that are shown there.



Angora1 said:


> Thank you so much all those who complimented me on the sock. It is such an amazing thing that Designer1234 has done with these workshops. To think that I can take a course from an experienced knitter in Australia, our own Darowil, on how to make socks. :thumbup: :thumbup: Just amazing to learn a new way of doing something. I had to just plunge in and take it at faith as I didn't understand what I was doing. I just followed her written instructions and photos and away I went.
> 
> Here is what I did. The pattern is basically a knit2 and purl2 ribbing. The 4th row on the 2 knits you k2tog, but leave on needle; then insert right-hand needle between the 2 sts just knitted together, and knit the 1st st again; then sl both sts from needle together; p2; repeat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Red and pammie!

I will be trying the phone number I have- later today.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My clever daughter made this cake for the DGD's 10th birthday party- the request had been for puppies on top- they are made of fondant.


What a wonderful cake! And yes, from working in the bookstore, I recall Spot--he is quite a stinker. 

Southern Gal, sending healing thoughts for your dad...

Marianne, for you as well!

Daralene--awesome sock! Woohoo!

Julie, here's to your catching up with Fale very soon now!



NanaCaren said:


> Her oven was old and she was hoping it would last until spring when she had plans of redoing the kitchen. No suck luck, she bought a new stove last week, but it has yet to be put in. She didn't inherit my don't wait for others do it myself attitude.


Gosh, if I waited for others...I'd be without a whole lot of things!



Gweniepooh said:


> My husband's aunts (now deceased) also did his family research in order to become members of tje DAR. The tree goes back to somewhere in 1700s in Ireland. I am having a very difficult time finding anything else.


One odd thing I've found is that some lines go way back--whereas others seem to dead end very quickly. On both my grandmothers' sides, I could find a lot--likewise with one of my grandfathers. But the other just seems to have walked in one day without any history at all. I have been looking for years and can't find a thing about his line.

Okay--caught up and back to my hat!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna- that is rather a good word for him!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello everyone! Sorry I have been under cover again. I am still working to master these Christmas stockings I told my girlfriend I would make for her son and his new fiance. I think most of my problems stem from the fact that some of the stocking is Fair Isle and some is Intarsia and I was trying to do it all as Fair Isle. Since I've been concentrating so hard on all of this, now I can see a difference in tension between my knit and purl rows - ugh! I have options: Either do the stocking in the round with steeking stitches between, cut and then sew it together later or knit the knit row and try backward knitting on what would be the purl row or just pay more attention to my knitting and purling...so frustrating. It is a challenge I'm determined to overcome so version #4 of the stocking is on my needles and I will keep at it 

I made something yummy this past week from a Taste of Home cookbook that I received for Christmas that I thought I'd share. The recipe is for chicken chimichangas but dear husband was hungry for something "buffalo" (spicy) so I added 1 tablespoon per serving of medium-heat buffalo wing sauce - turned out great:

BAKED CHICKEN CHIMICHANGAS

2 1/2 cups shredded, cooked chicken breast
1 cup salsa
1 small onion, chopped
3/4 teaspoon ground cumin
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
6, 10-inch flour tortillas, warmed
3/4 cup shredded reduced-fat cheddar cheese
1 cup reduced-sodium chicken broth
2 teaspoons chicken bouillon granules
1/8 teaspoon pepper
1/4 cup all-purpose flour
1 cup fat-free half-and-half
1, 4-ounce can chopped green chilies

In a large, nonstick skillet, simmer the chicken, salsa, onion, cumin and oregano until heated through and most of the liquid is evaporated. (Add 6 tablespooons of your favorite buffalo sauce to this mixture, if desired.) Place 1/2 cup of this chicken mixture down the center of each tortilla; top with 2 tablespoons of cheese.

Fold sides and ends over filling and roll up. Place seam side down in a 9x13 baking dish coated with cooking spray. Bake, uncovered at 425 degrees F for 15 minutes or until browned.

In a saucepan, heat broth, bouillon and pepper until bouillon is dissolved. Combine flour and half-and-half until smooth; stir into broth. Bring to a boil; cook and stir for 2 minutes or until thickened. Stir in chilies; heat through. 

Yield: 6 servings

1 chimichanga with 1/3 cup sauce equals approximately:
423 caolories
9 g fat (3 g of it saturated)
57 mg cholesterol
1,325 mg sodium,
47 g carbohydrate
7 g fiber
32 g protein

I used Frank's RedHot Wings Sauce (Buffalo flavor). 1 tablespoon equals 45 calories so if making the chimis above "buffalo," the calorie total is 468. Sodium is 460 mg per tablespoon so that makes total sodium 1,785, no extra fat, carbs or protein.

NOTES: I used chicken soup base instead of bouillon granules, which is about 200 mg less sodium but next time I will leave it out entirely. I did spray the top of the chimis with a little cooking spray (I like them crispy) before putting them into the oven 

We were supposed to be on the northern fringe of the freezing rain but alas the freezing rain has started and it looks like we won't be leaving the house today. Dear husband isn't feeling well...stuffy nose, started coughing and is just plain cranky. I dug out 2 packages of frozen chicken broth and will make him some chicken soup...sounds like a good day for it!

We did go with friends to a bar/restaurant in St. Paul to watch live streaming video of Red Bull's Crashed Ice competition last night. It was so nice to have dinner with friends and watch the races someplace warm with cameras showing us all the thrills and spills. Dear husband was feeling fine then but woke up with whatever is ailing him.

Hope you are all having a good day!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My clever daughter made this cake for the DGD's 10th birthday party- the request had been for puppies on top- they are made of fondant.


What a beautiful cake! She did a really nice job!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

melyn said:


> Fraid I need to put my hand up as well, My DH worked for the electricity board when we first married so we were lucky enough to get a huge discount on electric cookers, only trouble was I had only used gas cookers. Well I can tell you eggs explode well and drying cloths when left on the top catch fire easily. I think the last straw was he finished painting and wall papering the kitchen in a lovely blue and white design went to work the next morning and came home to a very black kitchen, I had set a saucepan of cooking oil alight while being distracted looking at a wallpaper design book. It was only when my firstborn age 2 kept saying look mummy pretty that I realized it was in flames, in a panic I threw it out the open window catching the new curtains alight as it went out and burning my arm. It also ruined the new tarmac pathway that had been laid only a few weeks before. I met my husband at the front gate when he came home from work and sheepishly said I had had a small accident, He took 1 look and immediately removed the cooker from the kitchen, he didnt say a lot but we were without a cooker for over a week and we have had a gas cooker or hob ever since. He has never let me live it down either and we have now been married 43 years lol
> 
> Me too
> [   I put some hamburg on to cook for the pup and then DH and I went out to visit a friend. When we got home, I opened the front door and the smoke billowed out. Luckily the dog and the cat were low to the floor so the smoke didn't affect them but it sure made a mess of the house. It was just lucky that we had fire retardant paper behind the stove and it didn't catch fire. The grease from the fire went all through the house. I had a white dress in my closet and where the folds were, they were covered in yellow grease so we knew that everything else was covered. You wouldn't think that 1 lb of hamburg could create such a mess. There wasn't anything but cinders left in the pot and the pot was for the garbage. The whole house had to be washed, including all our furniture, clothes, rugs, dishes. What a mess  I am very careful now, believe me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone. I have a lot to get caught up but wanted to say hi.
> ...


I too broke my wrist a couple of years ago and when I went to physio, they used to put my hand into a hot wax bath and wrap it up for 10 minutes. After doing wrist exercises, they would then put me into a fairly warm and cold water bath, to a count of 30 in each, back and forth about 5 times. I have full range in my wrist now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > My clever daughter made this cake for the DGD's 10th birthday party- the request had been for puppies on top- they are made of fondant.
> ...


When I next speak with her, I must tell her what people have been saying about her handiwork! I recall when she was a child she was really good with things like FIMO, also she was rather clever with paper models.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sam the salad sounds like mine kind of salad, and i think i would like the walnuts in it also. oh may have to make a trip to store. i finally got my spagetti squash to do the pasta bake i got off line somewhere, now i got to get a zuc. basically you cook and prepare your squash, then add precooked zuc, a carrot, red pepper, then add minced garlic, then you put all this in a greased pan, add some tom. sauce i am using some spag. sauce i have in the freezer, you put mozz. cheese and parm. cheese on it and bake till the cheeses are bubbly. i am doing that next wk. gotta eat some of the left overs up first. ok, i am off to watch the tube. later[/quote]

Southern Gal,

Sorry to hear about your dad being in hospital. I hope that he'll be better soon and back home.

Your dressings for spaghetti squash sound so good. I used to grow them and never knew about adding all those other ingredients. Makes a change from just plain butter with salt and pepper.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Her oven was old and she was hoping it would last until spring when she had plans of redoing the kitchen. No suck luck, she bought a new stove last week, but it has yet to be put in. She didn't inherit my don't wait for others do it myself attitude.


Gosh, if I waited for others...I'd be without a whole lot of things!

If I had of waited for the ex to do things I'd have not had running water or a kitchen. When he would can do that for you I started asking in what century.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My clever daughter made this cake for the DGD's 10th birthday party- the request had been for puppies on top- they are made of fondant.


That is a lovely cake. Your daughter is very talented. I'll bet you GD was very pleased.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > My clever daughter made this cake for the DGD's 10th birthday party- the request had been for puppies on top- they are made of fondant.
> ...


It looks a very happy bunch of girls around the table- but I thought best keep that one private!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Darowil wrote:

many kids like Tim love the social n=media as it is easier to communicate that face to face. This of course has its advantages and disadvantages withteh risks involved in cyber bullying, grooming wtc, but as we can all agree to can also be a source of good contacts. After all how many would know anyone we communicate with here if it wasn't for the internet? Out of all the people I have 'meet' through KP only one of them has crossed my path unrelated to KP. I have meet a number now in person but other than Althea I have never come across them anywhere else. Saw of them at a craft fair last year and sjhe talking to another lady I knew so I went to say hello. The other lady asked how we knew each other. We looked at each other and sheepishly said over the internet![/quote]

One of the things Tim does NOT have any problems with is communicating face to face; but the niceties of social interaction with newcomers is not his forte. He simply would not have an inkling of social discourse with someone he does not see before him.

He has been on lunch ''dates'' with his friend, 
Sara, and they chatter away quite comfortably as peers. She is a member of his mainstream class. His interactions with favorite waitstaff are also appropriate and interactive. He is a favorite at several local restaurants.

However, those he cannot see or with whom he is not acquainted are usually not familiar with helping him to remain focused for conversation. At home or in class, he carries on quite fluently in conversations. There is a wittiness about him that has long been indicative of his having more acumen than many originally believed him to be capable of possessing. However, he does not always comprehend what it was he said that others found so amusing.

Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

[I made something yummy this past week from a Taste of Home cookbook that I received for Christmas that I thought I'd share. The recipe is for chicken chimichangas but dear husband was hungry for something "buffalo" (spicy) so I added 1 tablespoon per serving of medium-heat buffalo wing sauce - turned out great:
"We were supposed to be on the northern fringe of the freezing rain but alas the freezing rain has started and it looks like we won't be leaving the house today. Dear husband isn't feeling well...stuffy nose, started coughing and is just plain cranky. I dug out 2 packages of frozen chicken broth and will make him some chicken soup...sounds like a good day for it!

Gottastch

Keep at those Christmas stockings....you'll get them finished yet. Let's see them when you're done.

Sorry to hear that your DH is under the weather. The chicken soup should help ease the discomfort.

I've been listening to the weather this morning and they kept talking about freezing rain and now you say that it's hit you. I wonder how long it will be before it gets to us. They did say that the morning commute wouldn't be good but that's a couple of hours south of us. Maybe we'll be lucky and it'll bypass us. It has been known to happen.

Your chimichangas sound so good....I've got all the ingredients except the tortillas and I don't really want to go shopping. Maybe I'll try it tomorrow.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

As I lack that much creativity and talent, Julie, I am quite impressed with the birthday cake for DGD.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> As I lack that much creativity and talent, Julie, I am quite impressed with the birthday cake for DGD.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I have only ever made flowers!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > As I lack that much creativity and talent, Julie, I am quite impressed with the birthday cake for DGD.
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, Marianne; he truly is an asset to all of us here. We are blessed by having him as part of our family.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > jheiens said:
> ...


I am so pleased to be able to report that things between Bronwen and me are definitely on the up and up. I am hanging in there for a decision on another matter- that I may have by the end of today- find it difficult to settle when that happens. But one of the nieces is due at ten o'clock- wants to pick my brains for water play ideas. We are forecast no rain for at least this week- so I must get out and water the pots- I have a bunch of tomatoes ripening I want to make Doogie's Amish scalloped tomatoes. Doogie, I think, must be bogged down in his studies.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like good news about you and Bronwen Will be continuing to keep you in my thoughts. By the way the cakes are so pretty; lucky children!



Lurker 2 said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds like good news about you and Bronwen Will be continuing to keep you in my thoughts. By the way the cakes are so pretty; lucky children!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My two never had anything so creative! possibly just our favourite chocolate cake!

Good luck by the way Gwen for your ancestor quest! Not long I think and that cast will be off- it will probably feel a bit strange at first!


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much all those who complimented me on the sock. It is such an amazing thing that Designer1234 has done with these workshops. To think that I can take a course from an experienced knitter in Australia, our own Darowil, on how to make socks. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Just amazing to learn a new way of doing something. I had to just plunge in and take it at faith as I didn't understand what I was doing. I just followed her written instructions and photos and away I went.
> ...


Me too, thanks


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


 So smooth and the dogs are the cutest. Please tell her she did great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


I certainly will!


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> thanks for that pattern. I am going to make my next pair of socks for me using it. It is very attractive. Thanks also for the kind words about the workshops.
> 
> I am one happy person these days- the workshops are far exceeding my original hopes -- and it is thanks to those who are giving their time to make it work. It does boggle the mind that I would receive a gift like the yarn from Ranji from New Delhi, India - that two ladies from England are going to teach us the surprise sweater -* that 5 or 6 people from the tea party have, or will be teaching workshops, and those people are from all over North America and Australia and New zealand*.
> 
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Good luck by the way Gwen for your ancestor quest! Not long I think and that cast will be off- it will probably feel a bit strange at first![/quote]

the trouble with records is that some of them are just about impossible to read, especially the ones from parish records which may be too dark or water stained to decipher, or the writing might be hard to read

This is a copy of a page noting my 2x great-grand father's wedding, the second photo depicts his grandson


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Thomas the train is soooo cute. Very talented daughter.



Lurker 2 said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > As I lack that much creativity and talent, Julie, I am quite impressed with the birthday cake for DGD.
> ...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Agnescr.....at times ancestry research is a challange. I have spent many hours searching out leads and find a dead end. Have paid for documents to be sent and they are just as dark as the on line version. Sometimes scan and lighten the copy. When I spend way too much time doing these projects... knitting time suffers.. switch to a quick crochet project.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those documents are so cool. I _think_ I've isolated my grandfather's parents today in England but not positive. Did call my cousin whose in his 80s and was told I was named for a ##grandmother which I new but don't know the # of greats and since she had 4 husbands not sure of the last name. Have been searching international records since they were in England and during early 1800s. Still haven't found G's mother's maiden name either. Decided to take a break and catch up On KTP and knitting.



agnescr said:


> Good luck by the way Gwen for your ancestor quest! Not long I think and that cast will be off- it will probably feel a bit strange at first!


the trouble with records is that some of them are just aboutimpossible to read, especially the ones from parish records which may be too dark or water stained to decipher, or the writing might be hard to read

This is a copy of a page noting my 2x great-grand father's wedding, the second photo depicts his grandson[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lucky you darowil - tomorrow is to bring us forty degree weather and on tuesday it is to be 57 degrees - both days a chance of rain. that will certainly get rid of the bits of snow we have left from the last snow fall last week. then it is to get cold again.

sam



darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > three in the morning - think it is late sunday evening for darowil and myfanwy. hope it has cooled enough so you both can get some good sleep.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

spot was the name of the dog in the dick and jane books i learned to read out of - the cat was puff.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > is there no end to her talent - what a beautiful cake.
> ...


----------



## Trishanne (May 3, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Good luck by the way Gwen for your ancestor quest! Not long I think and that cast will be off- it will probably feel a bit strange at first!


the trouble with records is that some of them are just about impossible to read, especially the ones from parish records which may be too dark or water stained to decipher, or the writing might be hard to read

This is a copy of a page noting my 2x great-grand father's wedding, the second photo depicts his grandson[/quote]

I have sent you a PM. I am a Sutherland and doing the family tree.

Trisha


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> spot was the name of the dog in the dick and jane books i learned to read out of - the cat was puff.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I think the Spot in this case maybe this one.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spot_the_Dog


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he certainly makes it look easy. wonderful skating.

sam



HandyFamily said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > HandyFamily said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

every year my aunt sarah would but thirty pullets - they lived the life luxurious until they weighed three pounds. then they lost their heads and went into the freezer - wonderful taste

sam

[quote=Marianne818I am lucky to live right smack dab in the middle of "Chicken Country" my neighbor's father had 20 houses!!!!! Now, he won't say what the houses are fed but he has one small house that is where the chickens for family are raised. I am one of the beneficiaries of this house :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I usually pay $2.50 per chicken, always a whole chick but omg the taste is so much better than the store bought!! I hope he has some to offer again soon as I only have one or two packages left from the last "harvest"


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > spot was the name of the dog in the dick and jane books i learned to read out of - the cat was puff.
> ...


My youngest son's favorite books when he was younger.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

That's how it happens at my place, same thing with turkeys except they weigh more.



thewren said:


> every year my aunt sarah would but thirty pullets - they lived the life luxurious until they weighed three pounds. then they lost their heads and went into the freezer - wonderful taste
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they have all kinds of wonderful patterns - check out their list of dishrags - they have quite a bunch.

sam



redriet60 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > someone knit a shawl with pocketss - i can't remember who - here is a different take of a shawl with pockets. if you scrol down you will see a list of other shawls.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful sock and pattern.

sam

love the color too



5mmdpns said:


> hahahaha, good morning everyone! I am going to post and boast about Daralene's sock. But then the picture says it all!!! I want the cable pattern! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the good sounding recipe gottastch - will have to see if heidi would make this for dinner some evening.

sam



gottastch said:


> BAKED CHICKEN CHIMICHANGAS


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm leaving that one along. lol

sam



budasha said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the little engine that could? very cute.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > As I lack that much creativity and talent, Julie, I am quite impressed with the birthday cake for DGD.
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

This has been a long day. I have done some knitting, but mostly I've cleaned up my email. It is unbelievable how much is there if you don't clean it out every few days. The dogs and I have been pretty lazy. I would take a nap, but it is already 5 pm and that is too close to bedtime. I will watch my Mavericks place later on. Wish I didn't have to go to work tomorrow!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party trishanne - we hope you had a good time and will join us again for a cuppa and som conversation. we'll be looking for you.

sam



Trishanne said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck by the way Gwen for your ancestor quest! Not long I think and that cast will be off- it will probably feel a bit strange at first!
> ...


I have sent you a PM. I am a Sutherland and doing the family tree.

Trisha[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks silverowl - i never saw those books.

sam



Silverowl said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > spot was the name of the dog in the dick and jane books i learned to read out of - the cat was puff.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just five more weeks pammie (if i've remembered right) - hopefully they will go quickly.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> This has been a long day. I have done some knitting, but mostly I've cleaned up my email. It is unbelievable how much is there if you don't clean it out every few days. The dogs and I have been pretty lazy. I would take a nap, but it is already 5 pm and that is too close to bedtime. I will watch my Mavericks place later on. Wish I didn't have to go to work tomorrow!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've finished the hat and then realized I need one more mitt, so I'm working on that while supper cooks! I will send pics soon, too. Also, this will be included in the final pattern with the mitts, so you testers will get a copy once it's done (have some typing yet to go).

I'm knitting/typing as fast as I can. lol


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've finished the hat and then realized I need one more mitt, so I'm working on that while supper ocoks! I will send pics soon, too. Also, this will be included in the final pattern with the mitts, so you testers will get a copy once it's done (have some typing yet to go).
> 
> I'm knitting/typing as fast as I can. lol


That is awesome, thank you.  I am almost finished my third mitt.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> lucky you darowil - tomorrow is to bring us forty degree weather and on tuesday it is to be 57 degrees - both days a chance of rain. that will certainly get rid of the bits of snow we have left from the last snow fall last week. then it is to get cold again.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

This is the cowl I made this week. The pattern is on Ravelry-Canaletto Cowl. It is an easily remembered pattern and goes quickly. I made the long version which can be doubled-good for Midwestern winters.I used Lion Brand Amazing Yarn in Aurora colorway. I used 450 yards (3 skeins). Please excuse my paper towel holder model---it was the best I could do in a pinch.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Pretty cowl!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> This is the cowl I made this week. The pattern is on Ravelry-Canaletto Cowl. It is an easily remembered pattern and goes quickly. I made the long version which can be doubled-good for Midwestern winters.I used Lion Brand Amazing Yarn in Aurora colorway. I used 450 yards (3 skeins). Please excuse my paper towel holder model---it was the best I could do in a pinch.


Ha, I didn't even see the paper towel holder! Beautiful cowl!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Sure will- probably this Saturday I thinkit is February by then and Handknitters Guild starts up again 1st Saturday in Feb.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> yup!!! so I had to let the picture do the bragging for her, and you all can do the ooooing and the awweing!!! *chuckles* Daralene, you have been found out!!! You are a socker now! Next sock project -- matching socks to go with your blessed DH's hat! much love, Zoe


Yep we have sure another socker here!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > hahahaha, good morning everyone! I am going to post and boast about Daralene's sock. But then the picture says it all!!! I want the cable pattern! Zoe
> ...


I will answer for her! Her second- she didn't even wait for me to tell people about adapting patterns etc before she did it. And she doesn't think she is a knitter!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've got a few pages to go--worked on the hat last night so got a bit backed up here. I am almost to the point where I'll start doing the crown, and so far, I like it a lot. Once I got past the ruffle with all its stitches, I just sailed along!


I just carefully tinked back th f irst row of the top ruffle on the second mitt becuase i had done a kfb instead of a kfbf- only to discover that they had been right! But it was only about 10 stitches so no loss but it was funny tinking back and discovering that I had been right!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> This is the cowl I made this week. The pattern is on Ravelry-Canaletto Cowl. It is an easily remembered pattern and goes quickly. I made the long version which can be doubled-good for Midwestern winters.I used Lion Brand Amazing Yarn in Aurora colorway. I used 450 yards (3 skeins). Please excuse my paper towel holder model---it was the best I could do in a pinch.


Lovely, very well done. I love the Lion Brand Amazing yarn.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > Fraid I need to put my hand up as well, My DH worked for the electricity board when we first married so we were lucky enough to get a huge discount on electric cookers, only trouble was I had only used gas cookers. Well I can tell you eggs explode well and drying cloths when left on the top catch fire easily. I think the last straw was he finished painting and wall papering the kitchen in a lovely blue and white design went to work the next morning and came home to a very black kitchen, I had set a saucepan of cooking oil alight while being distracted looking at a wallpaper design book. It was only when my firstborn age 2 kept saying look mummy pretty that I realized it was in flames, in a panic I threw it out the open window catching the new curtains alight as it went out and burning my arm. It also ruined the new tarmac pathway that had been laid only a few weeks before. I met my husband at the front gate when he came home from work and sheepishly said I had had a small accident, He took 1 look and immediately removed the cooker from the kitchen, he didnt say a lot but we were without a cooker for over a week and we have had a gas cooker or hob ever since. He has never let me live it down either and we have now been married 43 years lol
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Yes - I think that was a wise move. Nice as it would have been to see you can't post other kids photos.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My husband's aunts (now deceased) also did his family research in order to become members of tje DAR. The tree goes back to somewhere in 1700s in Ireland. I am having a very difficult time finding anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A friend of my SIL does genealogy and offered to do mine on my father for out of pocket expenses. I thought my heritage was Scottish with a last name of Allison, but she found out I was pure "Limey" as she called me! Both my great grandparents, and great -great grandparents on my fathers side were from London, Surrey, Oxfordshire, Somerset, Devonshire, Tottenham areas. My grandparents were born here in Canada in Ingersoll, Ontario.
My daughter had bought me one of those name heritage scrolls that you put in a frame..it has all the Scottish Allison history..now I have to find the English version and replace it.!

June


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Thomas the train is soooo cute. Very talented daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, Ezenby!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> spot was the name of the dog in the dick and jane books i learned to read out of - the cat was puff.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Our version was Janet and John, but I don't recall there being a dog.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > spot was the name of the dog in the dick and jane books i learned to read out of - the cat was puff.
> ...


yup, that is the one I was thinking of!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> This is the cowl I made this week. The pattern is on Ravelry-Canaletto Cowl. It is an easily remembered pattern and goes quickly. I made the long version which can be doubled-good for Midwestern winters.I used Lion Brand Amazing Yarn in Aurora colorway. I used 450 yards (3 skeins). Please excuse my paper towel holder model---it was the best I could do in a pinch.


that is lovely- beautiful colour mix!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > spot was the name of the dog in the dick and jane books i learned to read out of - the cat was puff.
> ...


The version I read was Jack and Jill, the dog was spot.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Trishanne said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck by the way Gwen for your ancestor quest! Not long I think and that cast will be off- it will probably feel a bit strange at first!
> ...


I have sent you a PM. I am a Sutherland and doing the family tree.

Trisha[/quote]

Trisha..I looked up the Sutherland name in my book..very impressive. Scottish heritage? I could pm you what the book says about the Sutherland name and Dunrobin Castle. Nice tartan too!

June


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just had a PM from Marge Whaples,[Malark Marge] she has not been keeping the best of health, and is having serious computer issues, but sends her best to everyone!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I've been having probs for months with this. Why can't they list the tea party for those of us who are regulars. It would save so much looking. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

i really like that pattern. I STILL haven't finished the afghan I started in early fall! Not pleased w/it so maybe I'll frog and do this .



purl2diva said:


> This is the cowl I made this week. The pattern is on Ravelry-Canaletto Cowl. It is an easily remembered pattern and goes quickly. I made the long version which can be doubled-good for Midwestern winters.I used Lion Brand Amazing Yarn in Aurora colorway. I used 450 yards (3 skeins). Please excuse my paper towel holder model---it was the best I could do in a pinch.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

double your pleasure, double your fun with double KTP posting for everyone!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > spot was the name of the dog in the dick and jane books i learned to read out of - the cat was puff.
> ...


Janet and John had a dog named Darkey. Dick and Jane had a dog named Spot.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

and a sister named Sally and a cat named Puff. My aunt taught kindergarten and sent me all the books so I was reading long before starting school. Wish I had those books now.


5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everybody, I have so much reading to do tonight to catch up, I didn't get far last night. 

My older brother came to visit today, it was wonderful to see him and spend time. It's the first time we've ever seen each other, we've talked 2 or 3 times on the phone, but that's it. He moved back to Cheyenne after many years in Southern California, and when he saw on Facebook (we had friended each other last year), that we had moved to Torrington, sent me a fb message that he wanted my phone and address, so yesterday he called and today he came up. Felt like we've known each other all our lives. 
Dad didn't find out about him until he was about to graduate high school as my grandmother had kept that information from him, she had gotten the letter to dad letting him know that Lewis' mom was pregnant and never gave it to dad. At that point he didn't know how to deal with it, and Lewis was having his own issues, so they never talked to each other. Sad, but we are moving forward. 

Now that I've written a book, I'll go get caught up. Dinner, Tea, and the KTP makes for a great evening.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely cowl purl2diva - i really like the pattern.

sam

the paper towel roller was just multi tasking.



purl2diva said:


> This is the cowl I made this week. The pattern is on Ravelry-Canaletto Cowl. It is an easily remembered pattern and goes quickly. I made the long version which can be doubled-good for Midwestern winters.I used Lion Brand Amazing Yarn in Aurora colorway. I used 450 yards (3 skeins). Please excuse my paper towel holder model---it was the best I could do in a pinch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everybody, I have so much reading to do tonight to catch up, I didn't get far last night.
> 
> My older brother came to visit today, it was wonderful to see him and spend time. It's the first time we've ever seen each other, we've talked 2 or 3 times on the phone, but that's it. He moved back to Cheyenne after many years in Southern California, and when he saw on Facebook (we had friended each other last year), that we had moved to Torrington, sent me a fb message that he wanted my phone and address, so yesterday he called and today he came up. Felt like we've known each other all our lives.
> Dad didn't find out about him until he was about to graduate high school as my grandmother had kept that information from him, she had gotten the letter to dad letting him know that Lewis' mom was pregnant and never gave it to dad. At that point he didn't know how to deal with it, and Lewis was having his own issues, so they never talked to each other. Sad, but we are moving forward.
> ...


As my penfriend says- that is fine to have found each other! Isn't it amazing when you just 'know' someone! How is DH hand?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just looked outside - we have some new snow - just a skiff - eighth of an inch maybe - joy are you getting any in your neck of the woods? it won't last long - with forty degree weather tomorrow and rain along with it - it won't last long.

the farmer planted winter wheat in the field behind us. and it stays green during the winter - it is probably a couple of inches high and then goes dormant for the winter. it is so nice to look out there and see real green instead of brown and dead. 

this has certainly been a lazy day - i slept late - spent part of the afternoon at heidi's drinking coffee, working the sunday crossword and gabbing with heidi. then back home to ktp, knitting and some television i had dvr'd.

i'm back on the brown sweater fronts again. i had frogged what i had done and had reknitted part of it. then i came to the place where i have to put some stitches on holders - pick up other sts and co eleven more. that is where i goofed the last time and i just couldn't seem to get it right so i stuffed it back into it's bag and forgot about it. yesterday morning i got it back out - reread the directions line by line and finally got it going again. thank goodness. the cardigan has pockets and that was where i was having the trouble.

also trying a new pattern on the green bulky yarn i talked about last week. k3,p3 for row 1 - k1p1 for the second row - repeat - it looks good - however i cast on 24 sts and the edges don't match since it ends with a purl st. i'm debating about frogging it - adding three more sts so the two edges match - trying to decide whether it's necessary.

sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Southern Girl, hope your dad is better soon, prayers and hugs. 

Julie, the cake is adorable, it's amazing to me that there are people that can create an image out of clay or fondant. I'm not big on the taste of fondant, but it sure does take decorating to a whole nother level. I LOVE buttercream frosting though, been known to make myself rather ill on that. lol

Darowil please let Althea know we are thinking about her. 

We get grass fed beef at our little grocery store down the street, they even do their own butchering, and the price is awesome. We and stepmother are thinking about getting a pig next season and having it finished the way we want then the butcher in Mitchell is known to be very good, so having him do the butchering. 

I think Tim and Darowils Marianne are definitely blessings, they teache every day that anything is possible and you can overcome so much. :thumbup:

Okay, back to getting caught up. :shock:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Getting ready to head to bed. I hope everyone stays healthy and warm!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Great socks - great cowel...great cake and great recipes. I have so many pages bookmarked. I have several cousins on both sides who have done the geneaology of the family. I'll be picking up the booklets on my dad's side this summer....he was from Germany. Mom's side will be tougher to get- I have to get in touch with a cousin whom I haven't seen for over 20 years. Her family was from the Acadian French. I don't have a clue for my in-laws; wonder who I can talk into looking into that?

Very weird weather coming through - same as yours I think, Sam. Cold and sleety rain all day with some icing and then stormy rain complete with thunder tonight. It should be fine in the a.m. with no ice since the temperatures are supposed to be over 40 degrees F. So our one inch of snow that was the first real accumulation and now it's gone. I'm afraid that February and March are also going to be very unseasonlike.

I'm working on a little wrap dress and it's the mozt complicated directions I've ever done---it's made on the diagnonal and quite a few "then do this while you're still doing that" type instructions. I have two pieces of highlight tape on the pattern - one to keep track of the rows of doing the one thing and the other keeping track of the rows of doing the other thing. Can't tell yet whether it's even going to be the right size or what I want...I call it the "mystery project". I'd post the link, but it's in a book - I'll just send a copy of the picture!! Hope mine looks even close at this rate!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Marianne- I think you are in the 'down' stage after major surgery-- you have dealt with so much - just hang in there for awhile longer. The news is so good- and it sounds like the recovery is doing well. Just take it one day at a time and know that you have friends here who are thinking of you and pulling for you - Shirley
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Love the sock, I also would love the cable pattern, thanks 5 for posting the picture.  I need to finish the socks I have started for DH before we moved.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Southern Girl, hope your dad is better soon, prayers and hugs.
> 
> Julie, the cake is adorable, it's amazing to me that there are people that can create an image out of clay or fondant. I'm not big on the taste of fondant, but it sure does take decorating to a whole nother level. I LOVE buttercream frosting though, been known to make myself rather ill on that. lol
> 
> ...


Thanks, Kaye! I too have been known to make myself ill on icing. Try to avoid it these days!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne, I know it must be frustrating to not be able to do the things you normally do, but you will be at full capacity again soon from the sounds of it. Sounds like Cindy is keeping you in line, thankfully. 

Puplover, hope you are recovering well from your surgery.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gottasch...Hope you can get those Christmas stockings figured out. They sound lovely. Freezing rain is so dangerous and DH's cold must be miserable. I'll bet those Chimichangas were good for him. The Franks would chase away those germs. :thumbup: Stay warm and safe and hope DH enjoyed his chicken soup.

Melyn...That was quite something to live through with getting not only the curtains on fire, ruining the tarmac and new wall paper/pain, but worst of all, burning your arm. So glad nobody was hurt worse. That's and awful thing to go through. Did you have water damage too from putting out the fire or just got the curtains put out without water damage?  

Budasha...So glad those dogs were ok. What a shock when you came home for sure. My aunt just did that. She was cooking something and even though she had a smoke alarm, her daughter called her and told her to come see what the grandson was doing, out she went. Well, the house was all black smoke when she got back and the smoke alarm blaring. Everything was smoke damaged. Think she has been out of the house 2 12 months now and just got to go back in. I guess even if we set the timer, if we aren't home we won't hear it. :| :thumbdown:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> sam the salad sounds like mine kind of salad, and i think i would like the walnuts in it also. oh may have to make a trip to store. i finally got my spagetti squash to do the pasta bake i got off line somewhere, now i got to get a zuc. basically you cook and prepare your squash, then add precooked zuc, a carrot, red pepper, then add minced garlic, then you put all this in a greased pan, add some tom. sauce i am using some spag. sauce i have in the freezer, you put mozz. cheese and parm. cheese on it and bake till the cheeses are bubbly. i am doing that next wk. gotta eat some of the left overs up first. ok, i am off to watch the tube. later


Southern Gal,

Sorry to hear about your dad being in hospital. I hope that he'll be better soon and back home.

Your dressings for spaghetti squash sound so good. I used to grow them and never knew about adding all those other ingredients. Makes a change from just plain butter with salt and pepper.[/quote]

Think I will have to do some searching for the spaghetti squash recipes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > As I lack that much creativity and talent, Julie, I am quite impressed with the birthday cake for DGD.
> ...


She is professional in whatever she does. Excellent work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Lucky grandchildren.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Marianne; he truly is an asset to all of us here. We are blessed by having him as part of our family.
> 
> Ohio Joy


It is inspiring hearing you talk about him and all he has accomplished in spite of the hardships he has had to face. He is an inspiration to all of us, I am sure. Bravo for him. :thumbup: I know Marianne had lots of hardships from childhood up too, so I'm sure she feels a bond. :wink:


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Good evening to all: I haven't posted much of late as I have been having probs with getting on the internet with too
too many long freezes in between, but have finally completed 34 pages without much incident this evening. Not much going on on the knitting front. I have a crochet student just beginning so have started her on a Navaho afghan which I have split into sections to make it a carry along project. She wants to learn both knitting and crocheting so that should keep me busy for awhile. I also have a new student interested in Bible study and analysis in the light of history. Marianne put on your sunny disposition hat and you will soon be back to all the things you used to enjoy. Keeping a sunny attitude is always difficult in the winter and after surgery is doubly difficult. Try some upbeat music while your body is healing. Prayers are with you and pup lover for a full and quick recovery. I will check in again soon Marlark marge.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Beautiful cowl, I love the Amazing yarn. Am putting that one on my to do list for gifts this year.  I didn't see the paper towel holder either, had to look for it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> double your pleasure, double your fun with double KTP posting for everyone!


 :-D :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Julie, yes it is wonderful to start a real relationship with him. I tease DH this evening that he'd just met his soul mate, and I had always thought it was me. Lol... They have a lot in common, too funny. 
DH's hand is doing really well, I told him he should ice it, but he said NO!..., lol, But he's able to make a good fist now, and it's not nearly as swollen, just a little bit now.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Gweniepooh has gone over the edge....lol. Cute poem. Must be from all that genealogy searching.



Gweniepooh said:


> double your pleasure, double your fun with double KTP posting for everyone!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> southern gal - just wanted to comment on your dad - i know how hard it is to fight pneumonia when you have copd - have done it quite a few times - sending him mountains of healing energy - and hopes of a quick recovery.
> 
> sam


thank you so much sam, today after church, i went so mom could go home if she wanted, dad was actually eating, we watched hunting shows till i thought i would croak, then i found a fairly descent western on amc channel. i think the strong antibiotics and all the breathing treatments have been the life saver. i thank so much the young indian dr. who saw fit the first nite to move him immediatly to PCU so they could really monitor him better, i think he was really in trouble that first nite. but once again dad has pulled through, you are so right sam, anything to do with your breathing when you have all those things going on in you makes it serious fast. thanks for you concern.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marge, so good to hear from you. The lessons sound like they will be fun and yes, should keep you busy, hope that all goes well for you. 

Southern Gal, that sounds wonderful that he's doing so well. Hopes and prayers that he keeps improving at such a great rate. 

Whew! I'm all caught up again. YAY! now to get caught up on my FB games. lol...
I'll check in later, but have a great night everyone in case I don't make it back before you hit the sack.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, yes it is wonderful to start a real relationship with him. I tease DH this evening that he'd just met his soul mate, and I had always thought it was me. Lol... They have a lot in common, too funny.
> DH's hand is doing really well, I told him he should ice it, but he said NO!..., lol, But he's able to make a good fist now, and it's not nearly as swollen, just a little bit now.


I am so glad to hear that!

I have just spoken at last to Fale- he definitely wants to come back to New Zealand- so thank goodness I have established that. The two of us just have to stand firm, in this decision.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > southern gal - just wanted to comment on your dad - i know how hard it is to fight pneumonia when you have copd - have done it quite a few times - sending him mountains of healing energy - and hopes of a quick recovery.
> ...


we have all been concerned, Southern Gal- you come over as such a strong lady- but we also hear your concern for your Dad.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just spoken at last to Fale- he definitely wants to come back to New Zealand- so thank goodness I have established that. The two of us just have to stand firm, in this decision.


I thought that would be the case--you two have been missing each other far too much! Happy news!

I finished the hat--no picture yet, but I told DD it has turned out to be one of my favorite designs so far! I've started on another pair of mitts in a different yarn, too. Then I must get back to that sweater...

Marge, I am glad you are back, and I hope you don't have any more trouble.

To all who are healing/in need of it, I continue to send good thoughts.

Now I think I'm going to shut down for the night and do a little more knitting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, yes it is wonderful to start a real relationship with him. I tease DH this evening that he'd just met his soul mate, and I had always thought it was me. Lol... They have a lot in common, too funny.
> ...


That's wonderful! So glad that you have made some headway on that at least. Woohoo!! Looks like things are looking up. 
:thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just spoken at last to Fale- he definitely wants to come back to New Zealand- so thank goodness I have established that. The two of us just have to stand firm, in this decision.


Huzzah! Glad to hear that you talked to him.

It's been a pretty good day here. I visited a friend's dad who is in the hospital; he's elderly & got sick to the point where they had to call 911. However he's doing better now. I think they're going to move him to a different clinic this next week.

I managed to finish my historical sewing challenge today. I joined in on the UFO project. I finished up the last of the child's sunbonnet round. I will see about getting them to Pioneer Farm in Roundrock Texas (near Austin).


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Julie -- I am so glad you finally talked to him. I think you should get him home as soon as you can. I wonder why they never let you talk to him, is it possible they want him to stay there so didn't let him speak to you? I don't sound very trusting but it does seem as if something is going on. jmo. It will be so good for you to finally know. I think you have been uneasy for some time. Our instincts often tell us when things aren't right. I am soo glad you talked to him. Shirley



Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, yes it is wonderful to start a real relationship with him. I tease DH this evening that he'd just met his soul mate, and I had always thought it was me. Lol... They have a lot in common, too funny.
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

oh jules i could just jump for joy that you finally got to talk with fale, i just knew if you two could talk something could be figured out. great news
purl2diva, i love your cowl, i have been making some for myself, no particular pattern, just whatever i feel like, just love to wear them, as my neck area gets chilled and these help so much. and really are such a quick knit. love your colors. the one i am working on now (3 strands at once, pink, frosty white and bk) i have paused for a bit, as i am almost out of the white, i know i won't be able to match, cause its some freebe yarn and just a dab, but since there are other colors, i don't think it will be noticed, although since i checked at wm i now know my white is actually a winter white and not a brite white. but it will be pretty when i do finish. although i must say, not a fan of knitting with 3 strands of yarn, don't like the untangling bit.
kaye, that i an awesome story about your bro. i am so glad it worked out the way it has. never can have enough family. 
marlark marge, glad to hear from you.
thanks to all of you for your prayers for dad, he is really doing so much better than fri. i really was afraid he wasn't gonna pull out of this, i really think he might not have if we hadn't gotten him to the hospital when we did. he is a tough ol bird, gotta love him. 
i got a kindle fire the other day, i told bj it could be my everything for this yr gift, i just can't figure a thing out about it, i need one of my nephews here for a while. i just turned the thing off. this is why i never fool with face book, i never can get it to do what i want, and i just get off. duh.....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Beautiful sunbonnet Redkimba, I love the fabric you used also, so bright and happy. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Possibly so LOL. Anyway I'm off to bed. Yippee get the cast off in the morning!



Ezenby said:


> Gweniepooh has gone over the edge....lol. Cute poem. Must be from all that genealogy searching.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Possibly so LOL. Anyway I'm off to bed. Yippee get the cast off in the morning!
> 
> That will be a great day for you. I really admire all that you have accomplished with the cast.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you's to Sorlenna
Designer
Poledra
Southern Gal
and Redkimba
it was such a relief to hear his happy voice!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Darowil wrote:
> 
> many kids like Tim love the social n=media as it is easier to communicate that face to face. This of course has its advantages and disadvantages withteh risks involved in cyber bullying, grooming wtc, but as we can all agree to can also be a source of good contacts. After all how many would know anyone we communicate with here if it wasn't for the internet? Out of all the people I have 'meet' through KP only one of them has crossed my path unrelated to KP. I have meet a number now in person but other than Althea I have never come across them anywhere else. Saw of them at a craft fair last year and sjhe talking to another lady I knew so I went to say hello. The other lady asked how we knew each other. We looked at each other and sheepishly said over the internet!


One of the things Tim does NOT have any problems with is communicating face to face; but the niceties of social interaction with newcomers is not his forte. He simply would not have an inkling of social discourse with someone he does not see before him.

He has been on lunch ''dates'' with his friend, 
Sara, and they chatter away quite comfortably as peers. She is a member of his mainstream class. His interactions with favorite waitstaff are also appropriate and interactive. He is a favorite at several local restaurants.

However, those he cannot see or with whom he is not acquainted are usually not familiar with helping him to remain focused for conversation. At home or in class, he carries on quite fluently in conversations. There is a wittiness about him that has long been indicative of his having more acumen than many originally believed him to be capable of possessing. However, he does not always comprehend what it was he said that others found so amusing.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

The other day Maryanne was reminiscing about her early memories of the cricket- we were at a cricket match prompting the memories- and she was saying that her first real memories were on a holiday we took with my mother. And then she was saying another strong memory was of her younger sister killing two flies with one swat fo the newspaper. So we said she had kileed two birds wirh one stone. And Maryanne can stil the remember the total confusion in her mind. Two she got but where did the birds and the stone come from? It was a long time before she understood. And she still has a great deal of difficulty with this tyopw of saying as she takes them literally- but at least she now knows that they aren't meant literally. 
Maryanne and I did see two birds hit with one ball once at the cricket. For some reason birds love to sit on the cricket ground (maybe a lovely green expanse of grass calls to them). But this is not a very peaceful place as a ball could come flying towards them at any time and occasionally the birds are not quick enough. Twice I have seen this happen (and one of them is on dispaly at the cricket museum as the poor little sparrow didn't make it). The other time the ball hit one bird, bounced of this bird and hit another one. These birds both survived and after a bit of a chance to rest and recupertate flew away- maybe being a bigger bird than a sparrow helped. By this stage she did understand me and caught the play on two birds with one stone/ball.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > As I lack that much creativity and talent, Julie, I am quite impressed with the birthday cake for DGD.
> ...


That I assume was for the grandson.

Do youhave those Birthday Cake books over in NZ which are so popular heere? They have reprinted them so mothers who had the cakes as kids are now making them for there kids. They use normal icing etc and I used to do them for the girls when they were younger- looked effective, but just followed the directions in the book not creative like Bronwen.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

My ancestors on my Fathers mothers side came out from Ireland about 160myears ago and for the 150th anniversary the family tree was fully researched and a book published and released on a weekend celebration. As a good Catholic family for most generations it was a very large family gathering including some relatives fromm Ireland. Have some idea of my mothers mothers side as well. Nothing of my fathers fathers side- all I know about him is his name, not even any siblings he had. I have meet one of mothers fathers nieces who lived in Middlesborough (UK) but she has since died and so lost all of that history as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > spot was the name of the dog in the dick and jane books i learned to read out of - the cat was puff.
> ...


Thats the one Lurker meant (well I assume so!).
We had Dick and Dora or was it Jane(?), Nip and Fluff. Dick and Dora sounds right but I know a Jane came into somewhere too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> the little engine that could? very cute.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I thought it was Thomas.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we have rain also rookie - is to rain throughout the night into tomorrow and into the 40's which will really melt what snow is left.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Very weird weather coming through - same as yours I think, Sam. Cold and sleety rain all day with some icing and then stormy rain complete with thunder tonight. It should be fine in the a.m. with no ice since the temperatures are supposed to be over 40 degrees F. So our one inch of snow that was the first real accumulation and now it's gone. I'm afraid that February and March are also going to be very unseasonlike.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you back marge - hope your computer is finally going to work properly.

sam



margewhaples said:


> Good evening to all: I haven't posted much of late as I have been having probs with getting on the internet with too
> too many long freezes in between, but have finally completed 34 pages without much incident this evening. Not much going on on the knitting front. I have a crochet student just beginning so have started her on a Navaho afghan which I have split into sections to make it a carry along project. She wants to learn both knitting and crocheting so that should keep me busy for awhile. I also have a new student interested in Bible study and analysis in the light of history. Marianne put on your sunny disposition hat and you will soon be back to all the things you used to enjoy. Keeping a sunny attitude is always difficult in the winter and after surgery is doubly difficult. Try some upbeat music while your body is healing. Prayers are with you and pup lover for a full and quick recovery. I will check in again soon Marlark marge.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I was just at last week's KTP and *Betina* has posted this urgent message there. I thought I would re-post it here. The GS's name she used is not his real name.

*Could my family have your prayers. We have just gotten home from the town where our grandson is in the hospital. He is a student in college. He and his friend were renting a small house in a nice student neighborhood going to school and working.
On Thursday evening ,after a knock on the door GS's roommate opened the door to what turned out to be five guys in hoodies who pushed their way in. They had a gun. they beat up GS and roommate, took their wallets(sp?) and cell phones. they tore up the house. When the GS and roomate thought it was over and the burgulars (sp?)were going to leave, the Hoodie people made the two boys kneel by the bed in the downstairs bedroom,with their heads resting on the bed and the two boys facing each other 
and put the gun to GS's head just above the ear and shot the GS. The roommate had to watch! The roommates girlfriend was there through the whole thing. They did not hurt her, But she had to watch.
Our son is the Grandsons (GS)daddy. The police think it was a gang initiation(sp?) They say this has happened several times lately and always in neighborhoods where students live! They, Hoodies were not trying to steal stuff cause they didn't take anything but their wallets and phones and there were computers and musical instruments and even some cash, althought the cash was out of sight. There was no sign of drugs or alcahol(sp?). The police say it's a pattern that they have seen several times recently in this town and they are pretty sure it is gang related.
Grandson is sedated in intensive care but today they were able to lighten his sedation so he could respond to commands, like thumbs up..and show two fingers. you can imagine what a good sign that is for us. They dont know what the complete damage is....but at least we know he's in there, you know!
Prayers help so much....Would you add yours to the rest of our support groups? We would be forever grateful.Grandsons name is Hamp! We have to be careful about too much identity because the crime is under investigation. His name does not show up as a patient in the hospital and we had a password to get in to ICU to see him.
Thank you so much for keeping him in mind...
I don't spell well ever and tonight I'm a little scattered,but I'm sure you understand.Thank you ,thank you, thank you!
Betina*

Betina, you and your family, GS, GS's roommate, and his girlfriend have our prayers! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is excellent news myfanwy - bonds are not easily broken as this shows - indeed - stand firm.

sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> This is the cowl I made this week. The pattern is on Ravelry-Canaletto Cowl. It is an easily remembered pattern and goes quickly. I made the long version which can be doubled-good for Midwestern winters.I used Lion Brand Amazing Yarn in Aurora colorway. I used 450 yards (3 skeins). Please excuse my paper towel holder model---it was the best I could do in a pinch.


Now that looks like just what I am looking for for my MIL! Printed it off.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, off to bed, I have to go do quite a bit of cleaning at stepmothers tomorrow since she is still on limited duty. lol...no lifting over 20lb and all that. 
Sweet dreams and hugs everyone! See you all tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great sunbonnet redkimba - great color - looks like it was a lot of work.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are you going to keep it for a memento gwew - maybe a wall hanging?

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Possibly so LOL. Anyway I'm off to bed. Yippee get the cast off in the morning!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are right darowil - it probably is thomas - i should look closer.

sam



darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > the little engine that could? very cute.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

betina - definite prayers ascending and mountains of healing energy flying to your grandson.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> I was just at last week's KTP and *Betina* has posted this urgent message there. I thought I would re-post it here. The GS's name she used is not his real name.
> 
> *Could my family have your prayers. We have just gotten home from the town where our grandson is in the hospital. He is a student in college. He and his friend were renting a small house in a nice student neighborhood going to school and working.
> On Thursday evening ,after a knock on the door GS's roommate opened the door to what turned out to be five guys in hoodies who pushed their way in. They had a gun. they beat up GS and roommate, took their wallets(sp?) and cell phones. they tore up the house. When the GS and roomate thought it was over and the burgulars (sp?)were going to leave, the Hoodie people made the two boys kneel by the bed in the downstairs bedroom,with their heads resting on the bed and the two boys facing each other
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I guess even if we set the timer, if we aren't home we won't hear it. :| :thumbdown:


A definite failing of timers!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, yes it is wonderful to start a real relationship with him. I tease DH this evening that he'd just met his soul mate, and I had always thought it was me. Lol... They have a lot in common, too funny.
> ...


Wonderful- so will he be on his way back soon? Or will you still have to fight family members?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Southern Gal so glad to hear you father is improving.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well Sorlenna I now have two mittens! But still no camera charger.
Th ethought of tidyin gup my room is overwhelming as I don't know to put things! But as my brother and his family are coming in a week the floor in here will be needed for something other than my yarn and WIPS!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> Trishanne said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


Trisha..I looked up the Sutherland name in my book..very impressive. Scottish heritage? I could pm you what the book says about the Sutherland name and Dunrobin Castle. Nice tartan too!

June[/quote]

Earliest reference I have to my Sutherland ancestors is 1779 and that was in Latheron Caithness


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


It looks like it will be the latter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Prayer clearly desperately needed


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> double your pleasure, double your fun with double KTP posting for everyone!


A poet too! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everybody, I have so much reading to do tonight to catch up, I didn't get far last night.
> 
> My older brother came to visit today, it was wonderful to see him and spend time. It's the first time we've ever seen each other, we've talked 2 or 3 times on the phone, but that's it. He moved back to Cheyenne after many years in Southern California, and when he saw on Facebook (we had friended each other last year), that we had moved to Torrington, sent me a fb message that he wanted my phone and address, so yesterday he called and today he came up. Felt like we've known each other all our lives.
> Dad didn't find out about him until he was about to graduate high school as my grandmother had kept that information from him, she had gotten the letter to dad letting him know that Lewis' mom was pregnant and never gave it to dad. At that point he didn't know how to deal with it, and Lewis was having his own issues, so they never talked to each other. Sad, but we are moving forward.
> ...


Wow Kaye, that must have been strange, but wonderful too!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, yes it is wonderful to start a real relationship with him. I tease DH this evening that he'd just met his soul mate, and I had always thought it was me. Lol... They have a lot in common, too funny.
> ...


Poledra - Great news about DH's hand.
:thumbup: 
Julie - So glad you've managed to talk to Fale at last and come to some sort of decision. :thumbup: :thumbup:
Marge - Lovely to see you back.

For some reason I stopped getting notifications last night and had to go looking for KTP this morning - I knew you lot wouldn't have stopped talking just like that! :lol: Hopefully it'll have sorted itself today.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

do believe I am getting to go home today. waiting for Dr. 

Betina your GS and friends are in our prayers. Julie I do hope and pray that you have no problems getting Fale home to you. 

Will be glad to get home to my own bed,be rid of the iv and pet my pups! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Possibly so LOL. Anyway I'm off to bed. Yippee get the cast off in the morning!
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sam--at 7:15 AM it's still snowing and the freezing rain is expected shortly. It was snowing last night when I went to bed about 11:15. Drive time today is likely to be quite hazardous.Susan and Ben went west toward your area, Sam, to visit Ben's grandfather and came home early last night to avoid what was headed this way. Combined with the lake effect snow, it could have been really questionable about making it home safely.
The local weather reports freezing rain causing icing on untreated surfaces just now as the sleet comes down.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just had a PM from Marge Whaples,[Malark Marge] she has not been keeping the best of health, and is having serious computer issues, but sends her best to everyone!


Thanks for the update....I was wondering how she was...realized it had been a while since she'd posted.
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

That is so wonderful for both of you! I think stories like yours are so interesting. He must have wanted to find you - and he did. One great thing about the internet - I am happy for you both. How exciting!



KateB said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everybody, I have so much reading to do tonight to catch up, I didn't get far last night.
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everybody, I have so much reading to do tonight to catch up, I didn't get far last night.
> 
> My older brother came to visit today, it was wonderful to see him and spend time. It's the first time we've ever seen each other, we've talked 2 or 3 times on the phone, but that's it. He moved back to Cheyenne after many years in Southern California, and when he saw on Facebook (we had friended each other last year), that we had moved to Torrington, sent me a fb message that he wanted my phone and address, so yesterday he called and today he came up. Felt like we've known each other all our lives.
> Dad didn't find out about him until he was about to graduate high school as my grandmother had kept that information from him, she had gotten the letter to dad letting him know that Lewis' mom was pregnant and never gave it to dad. At that point he didn't know how to deal with it, and Lewis was having his own issues, so they never talked to each other. Sad, but we are moving forward.
> ...


That's fantastic. I'm so glad the two of you could finally meet and get acquainted!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I will check in again soon Marlark marge.[/quote]

So good to hear from you. I missed you.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > southern gal - just wanted to comment on your dad - i know how hard it is to fight pneumonia when you have copd - have done it quite a few times - sending him mountains of healing energy - and hopes of a quick recovery.
> ...


So glad to hear your father is rallying so well. Keeping you both in prayers!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I have just spoken at last to Fale- he definitely wants to come back to New Zealand- so thank goodness I have established that. The two of us just have to stand firm, in this decision.[/quote]

So glad you've talked to Fale. I know you're more than ready for him to come home. Perhaps it won't be too long before he'll be back with you.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you so much for keeping him in mind...
I don't spell well ever and tonight I'm a little scattered,but I'm sure you understand.Thank you ,thank you, thank you!
Betina[/b]

Betina, you and your family, GS, GS's roommate, and his girlfriend have our prayers! Zoe [/quote]

keeping your grandson in prayers. And praying for the family to have strength and comfort during all this.
JuneK


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Julie, glad to hear that you've talked to Fale but fear that it may not help to persuade his family to let him come home.

Obviously, I have no first-hand knowledge of the situation, but suspicions are flying thick and fast inside my head regarding why he was never available when you called what may have been a patently inaccurate number. It may be cultural norms to assume to keep him within the family, but the two of you have given vows to each other that surely outweigh those customs.IMHO.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> do believe I am getting to go home today. waiting for Dr.
> 
> Betina your GS and friends are in our prayers. Julie I do hope and pray that you have no problems getting Fale home to you.
> 
> Will be glad to get home to my own bed,be rid of the iv and pet my pups! :lol: :thumbup:


Oh, I'm so excited for you. Hope you do get to go home and enjoy your own bed and the company of your fur-babies!
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > do believe I am getting to go home today. waiting for Dr.
> ...


I am so happy for you!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am glad he is doing so much better. I know how pneumonia is a very worrisome thing - especially with COPD. I have it and have to be so careful to avoid chest colds etc. I have him in my prayers-- I just want to say, I enjoy your posts.



jknappva said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just looked outside - we have some new snow - just a skiff - eighth of an inch maybe - joy are you getting any in your neck of the woods? it won't last long - with forty degree weather tomorrow and rain along with it - it won't last long.
> 
> the farmer planted winter wheat in the field behind us. and it stays green during the winter - it is probably a couple of inches high and then goes dormant for the winter. it is so nice to look out there and see real green instead of brown and dead.
> 
> ...


Glad you found the mistake, I can hardly wait to see pictures of the brown sweater when you finish.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Okay all the talk of ancestry peaked my latent curiosity and I began the search for my mom's family. After hours on the LDS site I joined Ancestry.com for 1 month to se what it was like. Only new info I've foundso far is when GM and GF were born and immigrated. Was able to then discern they met and married in USA. Now and digging to find GM's maiden name and GF's parents name. I can see this is going to be addicting AND frustrating, and time consuming. OMG! Will try to reach much older cousin tomorrow to see if he knows anything to help.
> ...


LOL... that's how we arrived at all the info, my Aunt wanted the same, and the Daughters of the Confederacy also of course.. I know she was a member of the DAR, but think she actually passed on the Confederacy.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> double your pleasure, double your fun with double KTP posting for everyone!


Love it Gwennie, I really needed a good laugh this morning.. :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you's to Sorlenna
> Designer
> Poledra
> Southern Gal
> ...


Oh my dear sweet Julie, I'd do the happy dance for you but afraid C would bash my ears! So I'll just sit and smile and mentally dance for this is wonderful news :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How funny Sam! No, will not be keeping though I did keep the "cage" I had to wear during radiation treatment. It's is such a perfect bust of me. LOLOLOL



thewren said:


> are you going to keep it for a memento gwew - maybe a wall hanging?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> do believe I am getting to go home today. waiting for Dr.
> 
> Betina your GS and friends are in our prayers. Julie I do hope and pray that you have no problems getting Fale home to you.
> 
> Will be glad to get home to my own bed,be rid of the iv and pet my pups! :lol: :thumbup:


Wonderful news :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: our home beds are sooooo much warmer and comfy than the hospital types for sure!!!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Good morning everyone! It is going to be a beautiful day with some milder temps appearing! My girlfriend and some others had gone out horseback riding yesterday afternoon. She posted some photos online and I thought I would post one here. There are horse riding stables here in my town. The trails are groomed by a skidoo that packs the snow and the horses walk on these. (I choose the one that hides the faces of the riders, but nice shadows from the sun shining through the trees.) Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne hope today is a better one for you. Healing takes time and you are such a go-getter I can only imagine how frustrating it can be for you.

Julie thrilled you got to speak to Fale. Will continue to pray that his family will stop interfering and he will be home soon.

PupLover you are sounding feisty which is GOOD! Hope you get to head home today! Continue to lift you up for healing.

I've probably left out someone...know all are in my prayers daily for good health and prosperity.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


And any prayer, from whomever is welcome- grateful for all your concern.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful picture Zoe! Makes me shiver though! I used to ride quite a bit. Probably couldn't pull/lift my big you know what up on a horse now! LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


Last week and the week before I was having a lot of trouble with KTP disappearing, it turns out I may have been deleting notifications too enthusiastically- but I find a sure way of locating it is to find thewren, and hit 'topics'.
It is not going to be easy, but I am convinced the nitty gritty is over which church we are attending! [a typical Samoan reaction, denominationality is rife]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Chat later..off to docs to have this cast cut off! DH was wo sweet. I told him I could take myself but he came home cause he was worried about me driving still. Bye bye


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Good morning everyone! It is going to be a beautiful day with some milder temps appearing! My girlfriend and some others had gone out horseback riding yesterday afternoon. She posted some photos online and I thought I would post one here. There are horse riding stables here in my town. The trails are groomed by a skidoo that packs the snow and the horses walk on these. (I choose the one that hides the faces of the riders, but nice shadows from the sun shining through the trees.) Zoe


I reckon when people have already posted online they can't be too concerned about having their image out there, or do you think too many are rather too innocent?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I have just spoken at last to Fale- he definitely wants to come back to New Zealand- so thank goodness I have established that. The two of us just have to stand firm, in this decision.


So glad you've talked to Fale. I know you're more than ready for him to come home. Perhaps it won't be too long before he'll be back with you.
JuneK[/quote]

I have hopes of getting there in March. I think a lot will depend on being there to support him- it was obvious to me that he was missing the life we have together- he was talking of our mutual friends. I will be able to stay with the family- so that will keep costs to reasonable. I said we would talk the matter out when I am over there.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Betina prayers and love for your family and GS, roommate, girlfriend are on the way. Stay strong! We are all here for you.

Julie so glad Fale wants to come home. I hope it can be arranged soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Julie, glad to hear that you've talked to Fale but fear that it may not help to persuade his family to let him come home.
> 
> Obviously, I have no first-hand knowledge of the situation, but suspicions are flying thick and fast inside my head regarding why he was never available when you called what may have been a patently inaccurate number. It may be cultural norms to assume to keep him within the family, but the two of you have given vows to each other that surely outweigh those customs.IMHO.
> 
> Ohio Joy


In my humble opinion too. We went to considerable trouble to renew those vows only last May. But I do feel there will be help 'from upstairs' when we are able to stand side by side again. Time will tell- I need more patience.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you's to Sorlenna
> ...


I had been getting worried about what they might have been saying to him! It is good you are listening to concern for your health- but it will also be great when you are able to dance again- we will know then that you are truly mending!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Betina prayers and love for your family and GS, roommate, girlfriend are on the way. Stay strong! We are all here for you.
> 
> Julie so glad Fale wants to come home. I hope it can be arranged soon.


We are working on the situation!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


But I thought the church you were attending was the one Fale wanted to attend!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


Exactly, the problem comes from the youngest niece!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am going to be offline for most of today and possibly tomorrow, have to call and set up doctor appointments for follow ups and blood draws. C seems very concerned about my mental state and that my vision seems to be affected by some of the meds or that possibly I need glasses again (haven't worn glasses for many years now). Don't want to go to the trouble of the glasses if this is just a side effect of meds that will possibly go away when I am taken off of it. I am using readers but they don't help with the far away vision and I cannot drive if I cannot see clearly down the road. :evil: 
So do not worry if I am not here for a few days, I'll check in as time and vision allows. Know that I keep each of you and yours in prayers always!
Loves, Hugs and Prayers my friends,
M. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Oh I forgot to tell that I got an email from Joanne's, they have all their yarns on sale!!!! So need to not visit their site :roll: :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone! It is going to be a beautiful day with some milder temps appearing! My girlfriend and some others had gone out horseback riding yesterday afternoon. She posted some photos online and I thought I would post one here. There are horse riding stables here in my town. The trails are groomed by a skidoo that packs the snow and the horses walk on these. (I choose the one that hides the faces of the riders, but nice shadows from the sun shining through the trees.) Zoe
> ...


Personally, I think they are too naive about the online photo posting. If the faces were not shadowed, I would not have re-posted the photos. I know who they are because of how they "sit the horse" and of course by the horses they are riding. The gal in the forefront actually owns the horse she is riding and boards the horse at the stables. Zoe


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

So much goes on while you sleep!

Julie-so glad that you were able to talk to Fale and that a resolution may be in sight

Bettina- prayers for your GS , his friends, and family. What a horrible experience to have to go through

Marianne - prayers for continued healing and patience. For you, I'm sure the latter is the hardest part.

Puplover- so glad that you will be able to go home. There's no place like it and your own bed provides its own comfort.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thanks Diva for the thoughts. 

Got the banking done. Left with a very modest amount. But Ringo's flea treatment was necessary, they were literally driving him round the bend. The hair on his back is growing back in- so he looks much more respectable now!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So glad you got to talk to him...hope you can make his homecoming come true in a short period of time.


Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, yes it is wonderful to start a real relationship with him. I tease DH this evening that he'd just met his soul mate, and I had always thought it was me. Lol... They have a lot in common, too funny.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So glad you got to talk to him...hope you can make his homecoming come true in a short period of time.
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I am working on it Rookie! I feel it is important to keep the family 'on side', that is why I said we would leave discussion until I am in Australia. It is most heartening the amount of support I am getting within the local community. I just need to keep focused. there was a phone call I should have made last night- but I was unable to get through- and must now wait until the world is awake. Most but the early workers, will still be 'abed'- it is only just after 4 am.Daylight in a couple of hours- time for my morning cuppa- that is going to have to be rationed over this next fortnight- down to one a day, but I did get the Vet. bill paid!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh and a Happy Belated Birthday wish for Hilary in Dunedin- the 28th is actually yesterday here- but we are used to this anomaly! 
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Hilary!
Happy Birthday to you!

[good thing you could not hear that rendition! - Hilary sings with a choir!]


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Had to wait to get on the computer this a.m. - our power went off during the night. So I've read the paper and did some stitch counting and row by row writen instructions for the wrap dress to make it easier to follow. DH left for work this a.m., but had our refrigerators, a heater, and a light hooked up to our neighbor's generator. Our neighbor is an electrician and put in a "whole house" generator two years ago after several long power outages. I didn't want to add the computer to the plug - wasn't sure how much of his juice we were already using!

Prayers to Betina and family - peace and healing to you and your families who are struggling healthwise, etc.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Had to wait to get on the computer this a.m. - our power went off during the night. So I've read the paper and did some stitch counting and row by row writen instructions for the wrap dress to make it easier to follow. DH left for work this a.m., but had our refrigerators, a heater, and a light hooked up to our neighbor's generator. Our neighbor is an electrician and put in a "whole house" generator two years ago after several long power outages. I didn't want to add the computer to the plug - wasn't sure how much of his juice we were already using!
> 
> Prayers to Betina and family - peace and healing to you and your families who are struggling healthwise, etc.


That was such an appalling thing to have happen- no wonder Betina was struggling to keep things together, my prayers are added to those who are praying for the young man who was shot. [and the rest of the family]


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I am so far behind on the KTP.

Lurker, I see you got to talk with Fale. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Ringo is feeling better and that is wonderful. It is a time of finding the right thing for Fale and I know you are trying. Life does seem to be filled with challenges and the older we get the more of them there are. I will certainly be sending up prayers that what is right is what will be for you and Fale.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I am so far behind on the KTP.
> 
> Lurker, I see you got to talk with Fale. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Ringo is feeling better and that is wonderful. It is a time of finding the right thing for Fale and I know you are trying. Life does seem to be filled with challenges and the older we get the more of them there are. I will certainly be sending up prayers that what is right is what will be for you and Fale.


spoken with both Fale and Lupe, so that is all to the good- I feel a lot less ill at ease than yesterday- I think I will watch another of my DVD's of Downton Abbey- I am caught up with the world, from the BBC perspective, and before long the world will catch up with me! enjoying my morning cuppa!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Julie, so glad to hear your news, now you have to decide when he's coming home, how he's going to get there.etc. Don't leave it too long or he'll have forgotten how to speak English. Do the family know he wants to come home yet?
Your daughter makes lovely cakes, my DGD makes fancy cakes but she doesn't make any money doing it, though all her friends want them. She gives them to their children as birthday presents, she can't afford to make the cake & buy them presents. Wish i was good at making models like those puppies.

Tessa


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

It's morning here--hoping for a quiet work day. Got my coffee and read up on the posts from overnight.



darowil said:


> Well Sorlenna I now have two mittens! But still no camera charger.
> Th ethought of tidyin gup my room is overwhelming as I don't know to put things! But as my brother and his family are coming in a week the floor in here will be needed for something other than my yarn and WIPS!


Sounds like progress on the mitts--and I know exactly what you mean about tidying up...if I had to make room in my workroom for guests...oy, no idea what I'd do. I guess I'd have to put it out the door into the back yard! :shock:



Pup lover said:


> do believe I am getting to go home today. waiting for Dr.
> 
> Will be glad to get home to my own bed,be rid of the iv and pet my pups! :lol: :thumbup:


Yeah, more good news! I expect some "fur therapy" is just what you need!

Redkimba, the bonnet looks great. I made some period dresses (Civil War Era) several years ago and wow, what a job that was. Yards and yards of fabric--I said I could see why women fainted from the heat when wearing those things in the summer...

Betina, sending positive thoughts to you & yours...

I should have pics of the hat and the finished mitts soon. All the ends are woven in now (I think I had six or seven sets to do...don't know why I let those pile up). I really am very pleased with this one.

Off to work now...back as I can!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Pup lover, I bet your little furry friends will be so glad to have you home they won't leave your side. Be good & get better quickly, it's good to hear from you.

Marianne. well don't know what to say to you, is there any point in telling you to "be good"? Thought not! Take great care & as you get stronger you'll be able to enjoy your life to the full again. I know you always try to look on the bright side & make light of your health problems, I also know it's not that easy at times. I'm thinking of you & keep you in my prayers. Keep us laughing,

Tessa


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to add a bit more...ops:

Gwen, congrats on getting the cast off, and Marianne, hoping for good results on your tests.

I also saw this come across my facebook from a knitting group this morning: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/maddies-tiny-dress It's free this week.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thank you so much for keeping him in mind...
> I don't spell well ever and tonight I'm a little scattered,but I'm sure you understand.Thank you ,thank you, thank you!
> Betina[/b]
> 
> Betina, you and your family, GS, GS's roommate, and his girlfriend have our prayers! Zoe


keeping your grandson in prayers. And praying for the family to have strength and comfort during all this.
JuneK[/quote]

Your grandson is in my prayers too, please keep us up to date with his progress & that of the others too. Try not to let the stress get too much for you. Tessa.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Julie, so glad to hear your news, now you have to decide when he's coming home, how he's going to get there.etc. Don't leave it too long or he'll have forgotten how to speak English. Do the family know he wants to come home yet?
> Your daughter makes lovely cakes, my DGD makes fancy cakes but she doesn't make any money doing it, though all her friends want them. She gives them to their children as birthday presents, she can't afford to make the cake & buy them presents. Wish i was good at making models like those puppies.
> 
> Tessa


I think he needed to know I am still there for him. Before he left he was saying he did not want to stay to long, and does not want to have to cross the Tasman too many more times- he is not enjoying air travel as much as he used.
Bronwen does not sell her cakes either- they are a labour of love for the children. Bronwen has always had a facility to copy- often in miniature- her drawings as a child were often quite tiny- whereas big sis did bright bold work! I sometimes was asked if they had different fathers the two were so un alike. I took that more to be a reflection of the life style of the questioner, rather than myself! Hope you are keeping well and warm, Tessa!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Prayers to you and your family, Betina. 

Marianne and Puplover, I hope you are feeling stronger every day. Please don't over do!

Julie, I am so happy that you talked to Fale. I hope you get to see him soon!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

[I'm so fortunate that a cousin on my father's side of the family did research many years ago. And an aunt by marriage researched my mother's family because she wanted to become a Daughter of the American Revolution. And they both did it before the computer age. I would drive myself crazy trying to do all of that without a computer!!
JuneK[/quote]

LOL... that's how we arrived at all the info, my Aunt wanted the same, and the Daughters of the Confederacy also of course.. I know she was a member of the DAR, but think she actually passed on the Confederacy.[/quote]

Since members of my family have served in every war since the Revolution with the exception of VietNam and the first Desert Storm, my aunt had no trouble if she wanted to join the Daughters of the Confederacy. I have a great niece who's now in the Air Force and was in the Middle East for 5 months last year...carrying on the tradition!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Prayers to you and your family, Betina.
> 
> Marianne and Puplover, I hope you are feeling stronger every day. Please don't over do!
> 
> Julie, I am so happy that you talked to Fale. I hope you get to see him soon!


We are working on that one, Pammie- I sure hope it does not take too long! Hope all is going well for you!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

yayyyyyyyyyy so pleassed and happy for you 


Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, yes it is wonderful to start a real relationship with him. I tease DH this evening that he'd just met his soul mate, and I had always thought it was me. Lol... They have a lot in common, too funny.
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Chat later..off to docs to have this cast cut off! DH was wo sweet. I told him I could take myself but he came home cause he was worried about me driving still. Bye bye


Hurrah!! So happy for you...what a sweetheart your DH is!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

We are in the middle of an extensive high pressure weather system [anti-cyclone]. While Fale in Sydney has the tail end of tropical Cyclone [Eric?]. We are not expected to get significant rain for an extended period- and farmers are already in drought conditions. Because most farms work on pasture feeding, rainfalls are vital for storing the winter feed- whether hay or silage. This has been a lesson my niece in Hamilton has been learning. There is not a sign of cloud in the sky- but convection clouds will form later- we are surrounded by so much water! The dry weather has led to Auckland's first ever total fire ban- so no barbeques [sp?] at the moment. We are expected to have water restrictions soon- I already have a bucket in the kitchen to collect suitable waste water. Thank goodness I was able to invest in a water friendly washing machine-rather than a water guzzler. Of to see the doctor soon- my cough has been clinging for 5 weeks now- time to try and do something about it. Lupe was a bit startled yesterday when I pointed out that Fale can go to the doctor here, without having to pay, other than a voluntary contribution, when we have spare- she thought they had to be unqualified, but that is far from the case. Once Fale is home we can start his ACC [Accident Compensation Corporation] claim for the car accident in 1991, it is worth trying. Time for some breakfast and my shower!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> yayyyyyyyyyy so pleassed and happy for you
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Thank you, Melyn!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Home again. Little disappointed because I still have a cast, a new removable one. Positive side it is lighter in weight and I can take it off for bathing/showering and physical therapy. Physical therapist nearly had a fit when she saw me knitting before she gave me the new cast. Said no knitting without cast on. hehehehe. I'll be good. Was very pleased at the range of motion so far and said the knitting I had done while in the cast probably helped some. In two weeks they will also cut the length of the cast down to about my wrist. 

Julie glad you got to speak to Fale and Lupe. Things will come to a good conclusion soon hopefully.

Betina praying for your grandson, friend, and family. How horrible a situation.

Marianne keep hanging in there my dear friend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Home again. Little disappointed because I still have a cast, a new removable one. Positive side it is lighter in weight and I can take it off for bathing/showering and physical therapy. Physical therapist nearly had a fit when she saw me knitting before she gave me the new cast. Said no knitting without cast on. hehehehe. I'll be good. Was very pleased at the range of motion so far and said the knitting I had done while in the cast probably helped some. In two weeks they will also cut the length of the cast down to about my wrist.
> 
> Julie glad you got to speak to Fale and Lupe. Things will come to a good conclusion soon hopefully.
> 
> ...


That is not as beautiful as the original purple one, IMHO- but it is good it can come off for washing- that does make life a lot simpler.
The annual horse sales are on- yesterday they made over $25,000,000 in sales one selling for nearly $2,000,000 These are the thorough bred sales.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gwen, I think of that as more a "brace" to keep you steady as you gain full use again--one step at a time!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gwen, Tim had a couple of casts that did, indeed, glow in the dark!! They were immediately after the beginning surgeries 2 years ago on his feet and legs.

Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are in the middle of an extensive high pressure weather system (anti-cyclone). While Fale in Sydney has the tail end of tropical Cyclone (Eric?). We are not expected to get significant rain for an extended period- and farmers are already in drought conditions. Because most farms work on pasture feeding, rainfalls are vital for storing the winter feed- whether hay or silage. This has been a lesson my niece in Hamilton has been learning. There is not a sign of cloud in the sky- but convection clouds will form later- we are surrounded by so much water! The dry weather has led to Auckland's first ever total fire ban- so no barbeques (sp?) at the moment. We are expected to have water restrictions soon- I already have a bucket in the kitchen to collect suitable waste water. Thank goodness I was able to invest in a water friendly washing machine-rather than a water guzzler. Of to see the doctor soon- my cough has been clinging for 5 weeks now- time to try and do something about it. Lupe was a bit startled yesterday when I pointed out that Fale can go to the doctor here, without having to pay, other than a voluntary contribution, when we have spare- she thought they had to be unqualified, but that is far from the case. Once Fale is home we can start his ACC (Accident Compensation Corporation) claim for the car accident in 1991, it is worth trying. Time for some breakfast and my shower!


You go girl!!!!!! We got your back! ur, your backs (yours and Fale's) hugs, Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How funny! No need for a flashlight when creeping in the dark looking for the bathroom!?!

And Julie, I agree the purple made it's own fashion statement. LOL

Sorleanna I too called it a brace and was promptly corrected. Yeah right...just keeps me stable...and you are correct one step at a time.

Did get released to have hip surgery (very minor clipping of a tendon that keeps snagging on the artificial joint). Called and they will schedule me for my pre-op after March 6th since I've got another PET scan on March6 and now I have to call oral surgeon to schedule DD's wisdom tooth extraction. 
WOW...does this all count as me boosting the economy???



jheiens said:


> Gwen, Tim had a couple of casts that did, indeed, glow in the dark!! They were immediately after the beginning surgeries 2 years ago on his feet and legs.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > We are in the middle of an extensive high pressure weather system (anti-cyclone). While Fale in Sydney has the tail end of tropical Cyclone (Eric?). We are not expected to get significant rain for an extended period- and farmers are already in drought conditions. Because most farms work on pasture feeding, rainfalls are vital for storing the winter feed- whether hay or silage. This has been a lesson my niece in Hamilton has been learning. There is not a sign of cloud in the sky- but convection clouds will form later- we are surrounded by so much water! The dry weather has led to Auckland's first ever total fire ban- so no barbeques (sp?) at the moment. We are expected to have water restrictions soon- I already have a bucket in the kitchen to collect suitable waste water. Thank goodness I was able to invest in a water friendly washing machine-rather than a water guzzler. Of to see the doctor soon- my cough has been clinging for 5 weeks now- time to try and do something about it. Lupe was a bit startled yesterday when I pointed out that Fale can go to the doctor here, without having to pay, other than a voluntary contribution, when we have spare- she thought they had to be unqualified, but that is far from the case. Once Fale is home we can start his ACC (Accident Compensation Corporation) claim for the car accident in 1991, it is worth trying. Time for some breakfast and my shower!
> ...


the latest is Lupe will bring him for a visit in March- at the moment I just feel tired. Thanks for the hug- need that!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And nothing says that Fale has to go back with Lupe correct?

Many, many hugs to you Julie. It is no wonder you feel tired. God bless and keep you dear one.



Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And nothing says that Fale has to go back with Lupe correct?
> 
> Many, many hugs to you Julie. It is no wonder you feel tired. God bless and keep you dear one.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gwen! 
I do hope that new [cast] is proving good- is it hindering the knitting- it looks like it has a lot of velcro on it?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It does have a lot of velcro closure but they so far haven't slowed me down knitting. It was molded to fit my hand/arm too so it actually doesn't bother me much. Certainly less bulku than my pretty purple cast. 


Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > And nothing says that Fale has to go back with Lupe correct?
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Think I'm going to go take a nap. See you lovely folks later.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Gwen, my BIL had a cast like that to follow his full one, then a smaller one for another couple of weeks. They were said to be to stop him from overdoing things or picking up heavy items too soon. He was not allowed to drive until they were all off as if something went wrong while driving he might have to make a wrench on the steering wheel which would pull the tendon out of place. The surgeon made it quite clear that she would not do the job again, he was very good, It was great for him when it was all over, even better for Julian who was the only one of us who was fit to drive at the time. Wish you luck with your recovery & please post pictures of your knits,

Tessa


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Julie, nice to know you now have a time fixed in your head to see Fale, but what if he wants to stay home with you, will all his things be in Aus.? I'm wondering what it has to do with the youngest niece which church you or Fale attend, surely that is your concern.
Your DD is like my GD. She always copied pictures & did very miniature drawings when young. I remember her teacher tearing her hair out when she asked the class to do a pattern round the edge of a picture, All the other kids had done theirs but Nikki was doing a tiny repeat pattern very carefully & precisely which could not be hurried. I think the frustration was because she couldn't tell her off for doing a good job.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

[quoteI have just spoken at last to Fale- he definitely wants to come back to New Zealand- so thank goodness I have established that. The two of us just have to stand firm, in this decision.[/quote]

What good news that you can be together again :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I have just spoken at last to Fale- he definitely wants to come back to New Zealand- so thank goodness I have established that. The two of us just have to stand firm, in this decision.
> ...


That is a very pretty bonnet. You did a lovely job.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everybody, I have so much reading to do tonight to catch up, I didn't get far last night.
> ...


Kaye, that sweet baby is growing like a weed. So wonderful to be able to watch him change.

Poledra, I'm sure I have another family if not several somewhere since my father took off and left. I don't think I will ever find them while my mother is alive and not sure if I will later as they probably don't know I exist or want to know. Apparently my father pretended he was dead so I wouldn't find him so I will leave it alone after going through the emotions of deep grieving his death for months only to find out it was to keep me away. I'm so glad when reunions turn out good though and it often makes me wonder, but at this age I think I'm just too tired to bother now. I know you will treasure this reunion and how wonderful it was that Dh and he hit it off so well. I truly am happy for you. There are many reunions that turn out wonderful and quite special and yours is truly one of those. Quite nice for your new found brother to have such a special sister as YOU. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> do believe I am getting to go home today. waiting for Dr.
> 
> Betina your GS and friends are in our prayers. Julie I do hope and pray that you have no problems getting Fale home to you.
> 
> Will be glad to get home to my own bed,be rid of the iv and pet my pups! :lol: :thumbup:


How wonderful for you to be rid of the IV and get to go home, I hope! Still in my prayers. You are on your way to healing. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I was wondering, also, what attendance at a particular church had to do with anything, particularly if that church was one of Fale's choosing? It's not as if you made the choice or him and forced him to attend there.

The ''problems'' on the end at Sydney seem to be getting more and more improbable to me. Again, imho.

My apologies if I've stuck my nose into business that isn't mine to enter.
The situation is beginning to remind me of a guilty party continuing to back-peddle rather quickly and excuses offered are making even less sense.

Ohio Joy


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow! I've still got 5 pages more to catch up on but this already sounds like a good Monday - Gwen gets the cast off, Julie got to talk to Fale, PupLover will be coming home shortly - all good news!  I hope everyone else is having a good day too.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello! Got back from my neighbor's father's funeral a while ago. We had freezing rain last night, so couldn't go to the wake. The roads are much better today - thank goodness! I made some of the baked chicken enchiladas and put them in the neighbor's refrigerator and let their dogs out to tinkle; they are so cute - when you let them in, they sit on the rug by the door to have their feet dried with a towel that is nearby  They behaved nicely for me. I also received a delivery of flowers for them that was delivered to their home. I just happened to be walking by my window and saw the big purple truck out front. I went out and told the delivery person that the family wasn't home right now and could I receive his delivery? He gave them to me and put a note on their door. Needless to say, I took the note off the door and took the flowers over when I took the food over  

Glad to hear things are looking up for you and Fale, Julie...hope the relatives butt out sooner rather than later and let you and Fale do what you want. I know decisions are looming but that is your business and not necessarily theirs, unless you want their input...might just be my western thinking too. I know things will work out...you've been through so much already! Hope all comes to a favorable conclusion soon - more hugs


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a riot joy - you are having snow and freezing rain - 200 miles to the west we are midseventies and just plain rain. tomorrow is to reach 57 degrees with possible rain - wednesday the temps start to drop but nowhere near where yours are. you wouldn't think 200 miles would make that much different except that we are not as close to erie and you are.

hope you are staying inside and being warm and safe.

sam



jheiens said:


> Sam--at 7:15 AM it's still snowing and the freezing rain is expected shortly. It was snowing last night when I went to bed about 11:15. Drive time today is likely to be quite hazardous.Susan and Ben went west toward your area, Sam, to visit Ben's grandfather and came home early last night to avoid what was headed this way. Combined with the lake effect snow, it could have been really questionable about making it home safely.
> The local weather reports freezing rain causing icing on untreated surfaces just now as the sleet comes down.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe you should have hung your cast on it as a reminder of the "high" points of your life. lol

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> How funny Sam! No, will not be keeping though I did keep the "cage" I had to wear during radiation treatment. It's is such a perfect bust of me. LOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Just wanted to let you know that on tomorrow's-daily digest there will be information as to *donmaur's workshop which is starting on Feb. 4th*. I believe she is a member of the tea party. we are at the bottom of the daily digest the day after I put in a topic.

It is called *Techniques in color Knitting*.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks like so much fun - i bet it is super quiet - the horses hooves wouldn't be making noise on the snow.

thanks for the picture five.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Good morning everyone! It is going to be a beautiful day with some milder temps appearing! My girlfriend and some others had gone out horseback riding yesterday afternoon. She posted some photos online and I thought I would post one here. There are horse riding stables here in my town. The trails are groomed by a skidoo that packs the snow and the horses walk on these. (I choose the one that hides the faces of the riders, but nice shadows from the sun shining through the trees.) Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a guy!

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Chat later..off to docs to have this cast cut off! DH was wo sweet. I told him I could take myself but he came home cause he was worried about me driving still. Bye bye


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Freezing rain and snow here as well, the dogs don't want to go out in it. They are saying it will turn to sleet and freezing rain over night. The teens are hoping for a snow day.



thewren said:


> what a riot joy - you are having snow and freezing rain - 200 miles to the west we are midseventies and just plain rain. tomorrow is to reach 57 degrees with possible rain - wednesday the temps start to drop but nowhere near where yours are. you wouldn't think 200 miles would make that much different except that we are not as close to erie and you are.
> 
> hope you are staying inside and being warm and safe.
> 
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello everyone! Sorry I have been under cover again. I am still working to master these Christmas stockings I told my girlfriend I would make for her son and his new fiance. I think most of my problems stem from the fact that some of the stocking is Fair Isle and some is Intarsia and I was trying to do it all as Fair Isle. Since I've been concentrating so hard on all of this, now I can see a difference in tension between my knit and purl rows - ugh! I have options: Either do the stocking in the round with steeking stitches between, cut and then sew it together later or knit the knit row and try backward knitting on what would be the purl row or just pay more attention to my knitting and purling...so frustrating. It is a challenge I'm determined to overcome so version #4 of the stocking is on my needles and I will keep at it
> 
> I made something yummy this past week from a Taste of Home cookbook that I received for Christmas that I thought I'd share. The recipe is for chicken chimichangas but dear husband was hungry for something "buffalo" (spicy) so I added 1 tablespoon per serving of medium-heat buffalo wing sauce - turned out great:
> 
> ...


I knit the stockings circularly until I get to an intarsia part, then I go to flat knitting, then back to circularly after the heel. That makes less of a seam to do.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - love this dress - have it copied and in my documents - now as long as we have a girl maybe will try to knit it. first i want a healthy baby - then i want a girl.



Sorlenna said:


> I also saw this come across my facebook from a knitting group this morning: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/maddies-tiny-dress It's free this week.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone! Sorry I have been under cover again. I am still working to master these Christmas stockings I told my girlfriend I would make for her son and his new fiance. I think most of my problems stem from the fact that some of the stocking is Fair Isle and some is Intarsia and I was trying to do it all as Fair Isle. Since I've been concentrating so hard on all of this, now I can see a difference in tension between my knit and purl rows - ugh! I have options: Either do the stocking in the round with steeking stitches between, cut and then sew it together later or knit the knit row and try backward knitting on what would be the purl row or just pay more attention to my knitting and purling...so frustrating. It is a challenge I'm determined to overcome so version #4 of the stocking is on my needles and I will keep at it
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that one is a definite keeper gwen

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Home again. Little disappointed because I still have a cast, a new removable one. Positive side it is lighter in weight and I can take it off for bathing/showering and physical therapy. Physical therapist nearly had a fit when she saw me knitting before she gave me the new cast. Said no knitting without cast on. hehehehe. I'll be good. Was very pleased at the range of motion so far and said the knitting I had done while in the cast probably helped some. In two weeks they will also cut the length of the cast down to about my wrist.
> 
> Julie glad you got to speak to Fale and Lupe. Things will come to a good conclusion soon hopefully.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorlenna - love this dress - have it copied and in my documents - now as long as we have a girl maybe will try to knit it. first i want a healthy baby - then i want a girl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad, Sam--I was thinking of you when I shared it!  It won't be long now and you will know, yes?!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the 30th - is that wed or thurs - will have to look. very anxious to know - heidi said she will call me first - yeah.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > sorlenna - love this dress - have it copied and in my documents - now as long as we have a girl maybe will try to knit it. first i want a healthy baby - then i want a girl.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

another lazy day with a long mornings nap - need to quit going to be when alex goes to work - he needs to be there at five in the morning.

showered and dressed and nowhere to go - lol.

caren and joy - hope you both are inside and warm - no need to go out in the freezing cold. if i remember right nothing like that is forcast for us this week. fine with me.

tip kitty has been coming in and spending the day. she really is a nice kitty and has the longest tail. she is very slender - loves to cuddle and be petted. sophie kitty would like to come in but she is still wary of hickory.

back in a few.

sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The 30th is Wed. Sam so we will all be on pins and needles (LOL) to hear also!



thewren said:


> the 30th - is that wed or thurs - will have to look. very anxious to know - heidi said she will call me first - yeah.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> the 30th - is that wed or thurs - will have to look. very anxious to know - heidi said she will call me first - yeah.


Wednesday! So exciting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Julie, nice to know you now have a time fixed in your head to see Fale, but what if he wants to stay home with you, will all his things be in Aus.? I'm wondering what it has to do with the youngest niece which church you or Fale attend, surely that is your concern.
> Your DD is like my GD. She always copied pictures & did very miniature drawings when young. I remember her teacher tearing her hair out when she asked the class to do a pattern round the edge of a picture, All the other kids had done theirs but Nikki was doing a tiny repeat pattern very carefully & precisely which could not be hurried. I think the frustration was because she couldn't tell her off for doing a good job.


I remember my own frustration with a child when I was at training college, she was drawing in absolute miniature her dolls tea set, where as the adhd child who had taken a shine to me- invented this marvelous 'mono-print', which involved her whole sheet of paper. The class were kids largely who had been 'relocated' for their parent's work- the head teacher told me they were the 'slow learners' this in their third year at school- where was the quality of teaching before that? I had so hoped to teach the infants- but college was pushing me to work with the 11- 12 year olds, I eventually left because I was not being listened to. 
I am going to have to sort out my phone plan so I can keep in contact with Fale without pushing it through the roof!
some churches are less open than others- the one Lupe attends is not noted for accepting the path of others.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello! Got back from my neighbor's father's funeral a while ago. We had freezing rain last night, so couldn't go to the wake. The roads are much better today - thank goodness! I made some of the baked chicken enchiladas and put them in the neighbor's refrigerator and let their dogs out to tinkle; they are so cute - when you let them in, they sit on the rug by the door to have their feet dried with a towel that is nearby  They behaved nicely for me. I also received a delivery of flowers for them that was delivered to their home. I just happened to be walking by my window and saw the big purple truck out front. I went out and told the delivery person that the family wasn't home right now and could I receive his delivery? He gave them to me and put a note on their door. Needless to say, I took the note off the door and took the flowers over when I took the food over
> 
> Glad to hear things are looking up for you and Fale, Julie...hope the relatives butt out sooner rather than later and let you and Fale do what you want. I know decisions are looming but that is your business and not necessarily theirs, unless you want their input...might just be my western thinking too. I know things will work out...you've been through so much already! Hope all comes to a favorable conclusion soon - more hugs


I do so hope things work out! I am taking whatever hugs people are prepared to share! The new doctor seems to be working out quite well. I have to go for a chest x-ray because of the cough- he said my chest is a rattling a bit. I will be glad when I am able to breath properly again.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

gottastch said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do so hope things work out! I am taking whatever hugs people are prepared to share! The new doctor seems to be working out quite well. I have to go for a chest x-ray because of the cough- he said my chest is a rattling a bit. I will be glad when I am able to breath properly again.


Then HUGS you shall have, my dear! I will always have one for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I do so hope things work out! I am taking whatever hugs people are prepared to share! The new doctor seems to be working out quite well. I have to go for a chest x-ray because of the cough- he said my chest is a rattling a bit. I will be glad when I am able to breath properly again.
> ...


It is so heartening the warmth of the friendships we are striking up through the KTP!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I do so hope things work out! I am taking whatever hugs people are prepared to share! The new doctor seems to be working out quite well. I have to go for a chest x-ray because of the cough- he said my chest is a rattling a bit. I will be glad when I am able to breath properly again.[/quote]

I am glad you are getting the cough looked after, I know it is not fun to have it go on for so long. (((HUGS))) for you.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I have the pattern and knitting it flat and all that all worked out. I was just complaining because my knit and purl rows weren't even


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I do so hope things work out! I am taking whatever hugs people are prepared to share! The new doctor seems to be working out quite well. I have to go for a chest x-ray because of the cough- he said my chest is a rattling a bit. I will be glad when I am able to breath properly again.


I am glad you are getting the cough looked after, I know it is not fun to have it go on for so long. (((HUGS))) for you.[/quote]

Thanks, Caren!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Here's a shot of the hat and the finished mitts. I was hoping to get outside this afternoon to get some "real person" shots in natural light, but we are getting more rain (about which I shall not complain!). So, once I get better pictures, I will be able to finalize the pattern. 

As for friendships, well, I know my heart is better for having met you all! 

Off to cook supper now...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's a shot of the hat and the finished mitts. I was hoping to get outside this afternoon to get some "real person" shots in natural light, but we are getting more rain (about which I shall not complain!). So, once I get better pictures, I will be able to finalize the pattern.
> 
> As for friendships, well, I know my heart is better for having met you all!
> 
> Off to cook supper now...


That hat is so lovely!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a shot of the hat and the finished mitts. I was hoping to get outside this afternoon to get some "real person" shots in natural light, but we are getting more rain (about which I shall not complain!). So, once I get better pictures, I will be able to finalize the pattern.
> ...


Thank you! I believe it is one of my favorite designs so far. DD likes it a lot, too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's a shot of the hat and the finished mitts. I was hoping to get outside this afternoon to get some "real person" shots in natural light, but we are getting more rain (about which I shall not complain!). So, once I get better pictures, I will be able to finalize the pattern.
> 
> As for friendships, well, I know my heart is better for having met you all!
> 
> Off to cook supper now...


Love, love love the hat.

I agree I have made many friends on here and learned so much more than I would have.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Woweeee, Sorlenna! Your hat and gloves are beautiful!!!! Nice work


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Here is my Christmas stocking...doesn't look so bad in the photo. It has been wet and dried but needs a touch-up with the iron, maybe? Oooops, sorry it is sideways


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Here is my Christmas stocking...doesn't look so bad in the photo. It has been wet and dried but needs a touch-up with the iron, maybe? Oooops, sorry it is sideways


Very nice, I'm sure it will be treasured for years to come. Great job. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Home again. Little disappointed
> and said the knitting I had done while in the cast probably helped some. In two weeks they will also cut the length of the cast down to about my wrist.
> 
> Interesting cast! Let us know about the 'glow in the dark' feature! LOL!
> JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Here is my Christmas stocking...doesn't look so bad in the photo. It has been wet and dried but needs a touch-up with the iron, maybe? Oooops, sorry it is sideways


Wowee, yourself! That's awesome.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Great design, Sorlenna. I hope I will have a chance to make both the hat and mitts--love them both. You are very talented.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How funny! No need for a flashlight Did get released to have hip surgery (very minor clipping of a tendon that keeps snagging on the artificial joint). Called and they will schedule me for my pre-op after March 6th since I've got another PET scan on March6 and now I have to call oral surgeon to schedule DD's wisdom tooth extraction.
> WOW...does this all count as me boosting the economy???
> 
> You're certainly going to keep the drs in yachts and Jaguars!
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

That set is absolutely beautiful Sorienna -- you really got it!
I know you will do well with it. Congratulations,



Sorlenna said:


> Here's a shot of the hat and the finished mitts. I was hoping to get outside this afternoon to get some "real person" shots in natural light, but we are getting more rain (about which I shall not complain!). So, once I get better pictures, I will be able to finalize the pattern.
> 
> As for friendships, well, I know my heart is better for having met you all!
> 
> Off to cook supper now...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

the latest is Lupe will bring him for a visit in March- at the moment I just feel tired. Thanks for the hug- need that![/quote]

Once he gets home to you, there's no reason he can't stay and LUpe can return without him.
And here's another hug for you!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's a shot of the hat and the finished mitts. I was hoping to get outside this afternoon to get some "real person" shots in natural light, but we are getting more rain (about which I shall not complain!). So, once I get better pictures, I will be able to finalize the pattern.
> 
> As for friendships, well, I know my heart is better for having met you all!
> 
> Off to cook supper now...


These are so beautiful...and you are so talented!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Here is my Christmas stocking...doesn't look so bad in the photo. It has been wet and dried but needs a touch-up with the iron, maybe? Oooops, sorry it is sideways


That's wonderful...it's been years since I've knitted a colored pattern.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Here is my Christmas stocking...doesn't look so bad in the photo. It has been wet and dried but needs a touch-up with the iron, maybe? Oooops, sorry it is sideways


That looks so good- your tension is so even with your fairisle!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's a shot of the hat and the finished mitts. I was hoping to get outside this afternoon to get some "real person" shots in natural light, but we are getting more rain (about which I shall not complain!). So, once I get better pictures, I will be able to finalize the pattern.
> 
> As for friendships, well, I know my heart is better for having met you all!
> 
> Off to cook supper now...


Very pretty hat and mitts.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Here is my Christmas stocking...doesn't look so bad in the photo. It has been wet and dried but needs a touch-up with the iron, maybe? Oooops, sorry it is sideways


Even if it is sideways, it still looks great.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Omg. Solenna, this hat and gloves could be on the cover of Vogue Knitting! Beautiful! Such lovely patterns you have created! What yarn did you use? Is it a silk blend?
I would love to buy both of these patterns. Are they very difficult?
You are so talented. Love your designs and your choice of yarn and colors.

Pontuf



Sorlenna said:


> Here's a shot of the hat and the finished mitts. I was hoping to get outside this afternoon to get some "real person" shots in natural light, but we are getting more rain (about which I shall not complain!). So, once I get better pictures, I will be able to finalize the pattern.
> 
> As for friendships, well, I know my heart is better for having met you all!
> 
> Off to cook supper now...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Gwenie, you have had the coolest casts! I loved the purple one and now this one your new one is so cool too! 
Congrats on the newer less invasive cast.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That set is absolutely beautiful Sorienna -- you really got it!
> I know you will do well with it. Congratulations,
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps teach these in the Christmas knitting workshops that are coming up? Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my Christmas stocking...doesn't look so bad in the photo. It has been wet and dried but needs a touch-up with the iron, maybe? Oooops, sorry it is sideways
> ...


And perhaps you can teach this in one of the Christmas knitting workshops? hmmm, it is a thought!!! Zoe


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh Sam, we are all on pins and needles waiting for Wednesday to come!I i can't speak for the rest of our tea party but I sure would like to start knitting some pink yarn!
And how cute would that be, a little girl with two big brothers to look out for her.

Hope Heidi is feeling well. You too .


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Omg. Solenna, this hat and gloves could be on the cover of Vogue Knitting! Beautiful! Such lovely patterns you have created! What yarn did you use? Is it a silk blend?
> I would love to buy both of these patterns. Are they very difficult?
> You are so talented. Love your designs and your choice of yarn and colors.
> 
> Pontuf


Thank you, everyone! The yarn I used is Caron Spa (a bamboo blend)--I really think it was a good choice for the sheen it has. I'm doing another set in a variegated pink/white baby yarn just to see how that comes out. I'd say they're intermediate as far as difficulty goes--the ruffle at the top was what I found the trickiest bit. The mitts and hat will be in the same pattern--hoping for late tomorrow or Wednesday as a release date (my goal is one pattern a month this year, and I'm running out of January, lol).


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Oh Sam, we are all on pins and needles waiting for Wednesday to come!I i can't speak for the rest of our tea party but I sure would like to start knitting some pink yarn!
> And how cute would that be, a little girl with two big brothers to look out for her.
> 
> Hope Heidi is feeling well. You too .


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Me too, I have a couple patterns all picked out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I forgot to add a bit more...ops:
> 
> Gwen, congrats on getting the cast off, and Marianne, hoping for good results on your tests.
> 
> I also saw this come across my facebook from a knitting group this morning: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/maddies-tiny-dress It's free this week.


What a lovely looking dress that is- and for those who have just learnt wraps and turns on my workshop here is yet another use of them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Omg. Solenna, this hat and gloves could be on the cover of Vogue Knitting! Beautiful! Such lovely patterns you have created! What yarn did you use? Is it a silk blend?
> ...


Well I reckon this one should be a winner- I can't wait to make the hat!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Home again. Little disappointed because I still have a cast, a new removable one. Positive side it is lighter in weight and I can take it off for bathing/showering and physical therapy. Physical therapist nearly had a fit when she saw me knitting before she gave me the new cast. Said no knitting without cast on. hehehehe. I'll be good. Was very pleased at the range of motion so far and said the knitting I had done while in the cast probably helped some. In two weeks they will also cut the length of the cast down to about my wrist.


Mixed news here- better than before but still not free. But good to know that the movement so good. Do you need to adjust hte method you developed with the old cast?


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lovely work Sorlenna, I can't wait to see next month's design. Tessa


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's a shot of the hat and the finished mitts. I was hoping to get outside this afternoon to get some "real person" shots in natural light, but we are getting more rain (about which I shall not complain!). So, once I get better pictures, I will be able to finalize the pattern.
> 
> As for friendships, well, I know my heart is better for having met you all!
> 
> Off to cook supper now...


Well done -what great match for the mittens.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, Sam, I've been''in'' for a couple of days except for services Sunday morning. I'm working on a new sweater for myself knit in some wool I got at Hobby Lobby last spring in a clearance aisle they had. the price was so good I bought all they had even though the skeins were several shades of self-striping teals/blues and different dye lots. I figured that 1800+ yards should be enough to make something of them--even if I had to do color blocks or merges from darkest to lightest shades. WE'll see what happens with them.

We're expecting to be nearly 60*F by Wednesday but changing over to freezing rain and snow on Thursday with a high of about 27*F. That's the way it goes living SE of Lake Erie when the wind is coming from Zoe's territory. LOL

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Here is my Christmas stocking...doesn't look so bad in the photo. It has been wet and dried but needs a touch-up with the iron, maybe? Oooops, sorry it is sideways


It looks really good- the tension seems so even as well. Can see why it needed to be done flat


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Lovely work Sorlenna, I can't wait to see next month's design. Tessa


I know her designs are lovely. 
How are you doing, and has it warmed up for you. We are getting freezing rain here. The teens are hoping for a snow day tomorrow.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I love the hat and mittens!

Sam, I can't wait until Wednesday!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorlenna, the hat is absolutely gorgeous!! The styling looks so sophisticated and yet simple. What a set they make!! A classy design from a classy lady. WOW!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gwen, so glad the cast is, hopefully, more comfortable and the full recovery is in sight.

Hugs to you, Julie. We keep a supply in stock of them so that there's always plenty to go around. Everybody usually can use another one from time to time.

Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Well, Sam, I've been''in'' for a couple of days except for services Sunday morning. I'm working on a new sweater for myself knit in some wool I got at Hobby Lobby last spring in a clearance aisle they had. the price was so good I bought all they had even though the skeins were several shades of self-striping teals/blues and different dye lots. I figured that 1800+ yards should be enough to make something of them--even if I had to do color blocks or merges from darkest to lightest shades. WE'll see what happens with them.
> 
> We're expecting to be nearly 60*F by Wednesday but changing over to freezing rain and snow on Thursday with a high of about 27*F. That's the way it goes living SE of Lake Erie when the wind is coming from Zoe's territory. LOL
> 
> Ohio Joy


aaaaah yes! but there are at least 4 of the Great Lakes between me and thee!!! And I am much more west of you. I am even west of Duluth MIN. and north of them too! So in reality, you dont get the same weather system that I get. Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I LOVE the hat!!! Can't wait to make it up.


Sorlenna said:


> Here's a shot of the hat and the finished mitts. I was hoping to get outside this afternoon to get some "real person" shots in natural light, but we are getting more rain (about which I shall not complain!). So, once I get better pictures, I will be able to finalize the pattern.
> 
> As for friendships, well, I know my heart is better for having met you all!
> 
> Off to cook supper now...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is great. I haven't attempted color work like this yet.


gottastch said:


> Here is my Christmas stocking...doesn't look so bad in the photo. It has been wet and dried but needs a touch-up with the iron, maybe? Oooops, sorry it is sideways


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely work Sorlenna, I can't wait to see next month's design. Tessa
> ...


It is not warm, it is cold, wet & windy. No snow, though. I've been at home today, loafing. Yesterday we went to see Julians GS, he is such a lively, happy little boy, 7mths. & pulling himself up to stand any chance he gets. The trouble is all the time we watch him we can't stop laughing. Saturday I went to play with my GGD, Sophie, she is a lovely little thing & I will make sure you see her when you come in June. She has the cheekiest little smile, especially when you tell her to eat something she doesn't want, because she knows you won't make her, she just smiles & shakes her head. I think she is going to be a handful when she gets older, but I love her to bits. I wish I could get out & walk more, but not in this weather. Still I suppose I ought to be doing some knitting & housework, soon be time for spring-cleaning.
Yuk!!

Tessa


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No adjustment for knitting needed. Just have to be sure none of the velcro snags the yarn. 


darowil said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Home again. Little disappointed because I still have a cast, a new removable one. Positive side it is lighter in weight and I can take it off for bathing/showering and physical therapy. Physical therapist nearly had a fit when she saw me knitting before she gave me the new cast. Said no knitting without cast on. hehehehe. I'll be good. Was very pleased at the range of motion so far and said the knitting I had done while in the cast probably helped some. In two weeks they will also cut the length of the cast down to about my wrist.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Gwen, so glad the cast is, hopefully, more comfortable and the full recovery is in sight.
> 
> Hugs to you, Julie. We keep a supply in stock of them so that there's always plenty to go around. Everybody usually can use another one from time to time.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you Joy!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

It is not warm, it is cold, wet & windy. No snow, though. I've been at home today, loafing. Yesterday we went to see Julians GS, he is such a lively, happy little boy, 7mths. & pulling himself up to stand any chance he gets. The trouble is all the time we watch him we can't stop laughing. Saturday I went to play with my GGD, Sophie, she is a lovely little thing & I will make sure you see her when you come in June. She has the cheekiest little smile, especially when you tell her to eat something she doesn't want, because she knows you won't make her, she just smiles & shakes her head. I think she is going to be a handful when she gets older, but I love her to bits. I wish I could get out & walk more, but not in this weather. Still I suppose I ought to be doing some knitting & housework, soon be time for spring-cleaning.
Yuk!!

Tessa[/quote]

I was out most of the morning int he snow before it turned to freezing rain. It was a good shopping day though, I finally found a couple of English cheeses that I have been looking for. They are very close to what I tasted on the cruise last summer. I miss when the grandchildren were very small. Now I get to see the great niece and nephew. Yes they do have the cutest faces when they want to . I am looking forward to getting to meet her, I bet she is the apple of your eye too. I have gotten some knitting done housework will wait until later tonight.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is not warm, it is cold, wet & windy. No snow, though. I've been at home today, loafing. Yesterday we went to see Julians GS, he is such a lively, happy little boy, 7mths. & pulling himself up to stand any chance he gets. The trouble is all the time we watch him we can't stop laughing. Saturday I went to play with my GGD, Sophie, she is a lovely little thing & I will make sure you see her when you come in June. She has the cheekiest little smile, especially when you tell her to eat something she doesn't want, because she knows you won't make her, she just smiles & shakes her head. I think she is going to be a handful when she gets older, but I love her to bits. I wish I could get out & walk more, but not in this weather. Still I suppose I ought to be doing some knitting & housework, soon be time for spring-cleaning.
> Yuk!!
> 
> Tessa


I was out most of the morning int he snow before it turned to freezing rain. It was a good shopping day though, I finally found a couple of English cheeses that I have been looking for. They are very close to what I tasted on the cruise last summer. I miss when the grandchildren were very small. Now I get to see the great niece and nephew. Yes they do have the cutest faces when they want to . I am looking forward to getting to meet her, I bet she is the apple of your eye too. I have gotten some knitting done housework will wait until later tonight.[/quote]

Oh, I do love cheeses. English ones & French ones, can't get enough of them. Julian made Spag bol tonight, I had to have lots of grated Cheddar on top, yummy. Funny, my spell check doesn't like spag bol.

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Oh, I do love cheeses. English ones & French ones, can't get enough of them. Julian made Spag bol tonight, I had to have lots of grated Cheddar on top, yummy. Funny, my spell check doesn't like spag bol.

Tessa[/quote]

I love cheese too, I was fortunate to grow up very close to a cheese factory. After I moved here I realized that all cheese is not created the same even if they give it the same name. English cheese is my favorite and a couple Spanish cheeses too. My brother tasted the cheeses and said he has a new favorite.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What is Spag bol?


Tessadele said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > It is not warm, it is cold, wet & windy. No snow, though. I've been at home today, loafing. Yesterday we went to see Julians GS, he is such a lively, happy little boy, 7mths. & pulling himself up to stand any chance he gets. The trouble is all the time we watch him we can't stop laughing. Saturday I went to play with my GGD, Sophie, she is a lovely little thing & I will make sure you see her when you come in June. She has the cheekiest little smile, especially when you tell her to eat something she doesn't want, because she knows you won't make her, she just smiles & shakes her head. I think she is going to be a handful when she gets older, but I love her to bits. I wish I could get out & walk more, but not in this weather. Still I suppose I ought to be doing some knitting & housework, soon be time for spring-cleaning.
> ...


Oh, I do love cheeses. English ones & French ones, can't get enough of them. Julian made Spag bol tonight, I had to have lots of grated Cheddar on top, yummy. Funny, my spell check doesn't like spag bol.

Tessa[/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

It is spaghetti bolognese, very good especially with extra cheese.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/spag-bol/



Gweniepooh said:


> What is Spag bol?
> 
> 
> Tessadele said:
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's a shot of the hat and the finished mitts. I was hoping to get outside this afternoon to get some "real person" shots in natural light, but we are getting more rain (about which I shall not complain!). So, once I get better pictures, I will be able to finalize the pattern.
> 
> As for friendships, well, I know my heart is better for having met you all!
> 
> Off to cook supper now...


Love, love, love the hat, Sorlenna!! I wanted to make the mitts in the first place but now that they're a set, I *must* make them!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is spaghetti bolognese, very good especially with extra cheese.
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/spag-bol/
> 
> Thanks for the recipe link Except for the 1 c of beef broth it looks like how I make spaghetti sauce. Mmmmm making myself hungry! And yes we always put a grated fresh cheese on top.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

I think that I am now caught up. I had such a busy day at work that I'm tired so I apologize if I miss anyone's comments. I'm helping out the remaining secretaries/assistants since we had one quit recently. I'd already been helping out, but now it's just a little more work - and learning new skills.

Sorlenna - I love the hat/cloche. It has great texture.

Thank you all for the compliments on the sunbonnet. Wearing "all those layers" isn't bad - they didn't wear "all those layers" all the time either. I remember a diary entry where the ladies were in the parlor & wearing basically only their chemises and drawers because it was so hot (but no males were there at the time). I've worn a sheer dress & had my bare feet in a basin of cool water to make it through a hot afternoon. >.<

I'm so tired that I can't even make it to my Warcraft game; I'm off to the couch. Night, guys.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

We're expecting to be nearly 60*F by Wednesday but changing over to freezing rain and snow on Thursday with a high of about 27*F. That's the way it goes living SE of Lake Erie when the wind is coming from Zoe's territory. LOL

Ohio Joy[/quote]

aaaaah yes! but there are at least 4 of the Great Lakes between me and thee!!! And I am much more west of you. I am even west of Duluth MIN. and north of them too! So in reality, you dont get the same weather system that I get. Zoe [/quote]

On the other hand, sometimes we do.

And the Lakes are not frozen solid yet, so the winds pick up the moisture as they cross those waters, bringing ''lake effect'' snows in addition to the temps--moderating but still exceptional for here.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I finally finished my Huggable Bear by Gypsycream. I am still trying to decide whether or not to trim its muzzle (if I do and don't like it I can't put it back). I will post pictures of it. I am still thinking of a name.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He is so cute.Needs a wintery sounding name.


Sandy said:


> I finally finished my Huggable Bear by Gypsycream. I am still trying to decide whether or not to trim its muzzle (if I do and don't like it I can't put it back). I will post pictures of it. I am still thinking of a name.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Betina...prayers for you and family. 
Lurker...prayers for Fales . Give him a safe and speedy return. 
Also thinking about the people of Australia and New Zealand. Your weather has been stressful ....fires, extreme heat, and now floods. Tonight many prayers from me.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> He is so cute.Needs a wintery sounding name.
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> ...


I was kind of leaning towards a "she" bear. Some of the names I've been tossing around are: Shimmering Snow, Silver Fluff, Snow Glitter and so on. I want something to go with the yarn(white sparkle) and something a little different than snowball, snowflake etc.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup Lover, so glad you get to go home, wonderful news. Now don't over do it. 

Gwen, sorry you still have to wear the removable cast, but so glad that you were able to get rid of the heavy immovable yet fashionable one. 

Julie, things are looking up it sounds like, more good news daily. :thumbup:

I have some more catch up to do, but I'm pooped, think I'm going to bed. I cleaned at Stepmothers house today, bathed 3 of her dogs, and did my laundry. I'll see you all tomorrow. night, sleep tight and hugs.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Have you tried giving Ringo Brewers Yeast? There is a product that has biotin and yeast in powder form. It is a very high grade of brewers yeast. When one of my Dachshunds would have an itching problem...hot spots....this would work. I would not go with the treatment for allergies. Dogs itch due to the reaction from fleas....like an allergy. I believe the yeast also repels fleas.



Lurker 2 said:


> thanks Diva for the thoughts.
> 
> Got the banking done. Left with a very modest amount. But Ringo's flea treatment was necessary, they were literally driving him round the bend. The hair on his back is growing back in- so he looks much more respectable now!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jheiens said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > jheiens said:
> ...


You may get the lake effects snow, but you do not get the winds/weather systems from up my way. I get the winds/weather systems coming off the Canadian prairies, you do not. I lived 65 km (less than hour) north of Lake Erie for years and these are not the same systems that come from the prairies). I had the lake effect snows as well. I do not even get the same weather that Thunder Bay, Ontario gets, but I do get the same weather that Winnipeg, Manitoba gets. We also get the weather coming in off the Rocky Mountains up in Canada and Montana.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Have you tried giving Ringo Brewers Yeast? There is a product that has biotin and yeast in powder form. It is a very high grade of brewers yeast. When one of my Dachshunds would have an itching problem...hot spots....this would work. I would not go with the treatment for allergies. Dogs itch due to the reaction from fleas....like an allergy. I believe the yeast also repels fleas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, I think Marge Whaples also used brewers yeast- I have been a bit remiss finding a shop where I can get it at reasonable cost- I love to eat it myself- thank you for reminding me!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Here is my Christmas stocking...doesn't look so bad in the photo. It has been wet and dried but needs a touch-up with the iron, maybe? Oooops, sorry it is sideways


Really neat.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sandy said:


> I finally finished my Huggable Bear by Gypsycream. I am still trying to decide whether or not to trim its muzzle (if I do and don't like it I can't put it back). I will post pictures of it. I am still thinking of a name.


Miss Sparkley, Cheeky White, Miss Snow Drop, Fuzzy Polar Bear


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is not warm, it is cold, wet & windy. No snow, though. I've been at home today, loafing. Yesterday we went to see Julians GS, he is such a lively, happy little boy, 7mths. & pulling himself up to stand any chance he gets. The trouble is all the time we watch him we can't stop laughing. Saturday I went to play with my GGD, Sophie, she is a lovely little thing & I will make sure you see her when you come in June. She has the cheekiest little smile, especially when you tell her to eat something she doesn't want, because she knows you won't make her, she just smiles & shakes her head. I think she is going to be a handful when she gets older, but I love her to bits. I wish I could get out & walk more, but not in this weather. Still I suppose I ought to be doing some knitting & housework, soon be time for spring-cleaning.
> Yuk!!
> 
> Tessa


I was out most of the morning int he snow before it turned to freezing rain. It was a good shopping day though, I finally found a couple of English cheeses that I have been looking for. They are very close to what I tasted on the cruise last summer. I miss when the grandchildren were very small. Now I get to see the great niece and nephew. Yes they do have the cutest faces when they want to . I am looking forward to getting to meet her, I bet she is the apple of your eye too. I have gotten some knitting done housework will wait until later tonight.[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I like the names you've listed. Other possibilies...Winter Sparkle, Fluffy Sparkly. Snowwhite Sparkle...I'm sure you'll come up with a good name.''



Sandy said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > He is so cute.Needs a wintery sounding name.
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh, I do love cheeses. English ones & French ones, can't get enough of them. Julian made Spag bol tonight, I had to have lots of grated Cheddar on top, yummy. Funny, my spell check doesn't like spag bol.
> 
> Tessa


I love cheese too, I was fortunate to grow up very close to a cheese factory. After I moved here I realized that all cheese is not created the same even if they give it the same name. English cheese is my favorite and a couple Spanish cheeses too. My brother tasted the cheeses and said he has a new favorite.[/quote]

Try Cotswold. It's Double Gloucester with onion and chives. Though the cheese person at Weis says she has been unable to get it recently.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness you've done a tremendous amount today...get some rest dear lady!



Poledra65 said:


> Pup Lover, so glad you get to go home, wonderful news. Now don't over do it.
> 
> Gwen, sorry you still have to wear the removable cast, but so glad that you were able to get rid of the heavy immovable yet fashionable one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What type of store would one find Brewers Yeast? I'd like to try that with my dogs...2 of them get horrible hot spots.


Ezenby said:


> Have you tried giving Ringo Brewers Yeast? There is a product that has biotin and yeast in powder form. It is a very high grade of brewers yeast. When one of my Dachshunds would have an itching problem...hot spots....this would work. I would not go with the treatment for allergies. Dogs itch due to the reaction from fleas....like an allergy. I believe the yeast also repels fleas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Betina...prayers for you and family.
> Lurker...prayers for Fales . Give him a safe and speedy return.
> Also thinking about the people of Australia and New Zealand. Your weather has been stressful ....fires, extreme heat, and now floods. Tonight many prayers from me.


Some terrible weather and such like over here but for me down here in liuttle old Adelaide we are having perfect weather with no threats facing us etc so from a personnal persepcective I can't complain at all. Brisbane which is the caoital city around the flood hit areas is just over 2,000kms from here (1,250miles). So while some are closert than this they are still a very long away from us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Betina...prayers for you and family.
> Lurker...prayers for Fales . Give him a safe and speedy return.
> Also thinking about the people of Australia and New Zealand. Your weather has been stressful ....fires, extreme heat, and now floods. Tonight many prayers from me.


Hopefully he will be back in March. I now have a new plan for my phone- so I will be able to ring him every day, for a fixed amount, each month. It is clear from our conversation that he misses the food we eat- even though he also yearns for Samoan food- that is so understandable.
Our farmers are not happy with our predicted weather- but the vintners and other berry growers will be happy- it is likely to be a vintage year.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Double the praise...your work is just amazing!Thanks for giving the yarn you used.



Tessadele said:


> Lovely work Sorlenna, I can't wait to see next month's design. Tessa


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What type of store would one find Brewers Yeast? I'd like to try that with my dogs...2 of them get horrible hot spots.
> 
> 
> Ezenby said:
> ...


I would think you could find it where ever any beer/liquor store supplies are sold. You can also get it from Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/Brewers-Yeast-18-oz-Powder/dp/B000EPUPSS


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I also found this interesting article about the brewer's yeast and flea control. There are also some other interesting tidbits of information for the natural control of pet fleas and the reactions to them.
http://www.motherearthnews.com/Sustainable-Farming/1985-05-01/Natural-Flea-Control.aspx?page=5


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > He is so cute.Needs a wintery sounding name.
> ...


definitely a she. Not good on names myself


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I also found this interesting article about the brewer's yeast and flea control. There are also some other interesting tidbits of information for the natural control of pet fleas and the reactions to them.
> http://www.motherearthnews.com/Sustainable-Farming/1985-05-01/Natural-Flea-Control.aspx?page=5


I have heard tea tree oil helps -the fleas don't like it!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

*Betina* sends me a message and I am passing part of it on. The GS (I think she meant GS not GH although his nickname is Hamp) needs so many prayers and so does the family! Zoe 

_We are so grateful for your support and the support from numbers of those on KTP. our GH continues to improve, though he may be developing pneumonia......but that can be treated. We were so devastated to learn that almost the same thing happened to students in the same town again this past Sunday night. They did not release whether the one they shot,lived. Such things make ones mind spin. B_


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > I also found this interesting article about the brewer's yeast and flea control. There are also some other interesting tidbits of information for the natural control of pet fleas and the reactions to them.
> ...


I know that lice do not like it (hairstylist knowledge here) but I am not familiar enough with fleas. My dogs only had them for a brief time, and I got them flea collars, and that took care of them. I washed all their bedding in hot water and dusted the floors with flea powder. Zoe 

I know that the tea tree oil wont hurt them any, and it does promote healing!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow...you are right about Marge. I remember the discussion months ago. This was about her little traveling dog.



Lurker 2 said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried giving Ringo Brewers Yeast? There is a product that has biotin and yeast in powder form. It is a very high grade of brewers yeast. When one of my Dachshunds would have an itching problem...hot spots....this would work. I would not go with the treatment for allergies. Dogs itch due to the reaction from fleas....like an allergy. I believe the yeast also repels fleas.
> ...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

First try calling local health stores. I bought mine online. Ill see if I can find the information. So far I have not had to give it to my newest doxies. Gave the last bottle to my son for his Shiperkee[sp]. It goes a long way...very small spoon included in bottle. I just sprinkled on food.




Gweniepooh said:


> What type of store would one find Brewers Yeast? I'd like to try that with my dogs...2 of them get horrible hot spots.
> 
> 
> Ezenby said:
> ...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Twinlabs is a very high grade yeast...that is good. Do you remember about the cost?



5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > What type of store would one find Brewers Yeast? I'd like to try that with my dogs...2 of them get horrible hot spots.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Bernie 01 in Dunedin has used it successfully- she says that you use a nose test to check when you need to replace it- She used a soft fabric attached to the standard collar.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

great information....I wonder if the squirrels will like the garlic???? 
I think the fleas come over here to our yard from the stray cats and other animals. Usually dont have a problem but when summer comes I have to be on the watch.



5mmdpns said:


> I also found this interesting article about the brewer's yeast and flea control. There are also some other interesting tidbits of information for the natural control of pet fleas and the reactions to them.
> http://www.motherearthnews.com/Sustainable-Farming/1985-05-01/Natural-Flea-Control.aspx?page=5


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> great information....I wonder if the squirrels will like the garlic????
> I think the fleas come over here to our yard from the stray cats and other animals. Usually dont have a problem but when summer comes I have to be on the watch.
> 
> 
> ...


5 did mention a week or few ago that garlic may not be that good for dogs- onions definitely are not.
I am sure her marvelous cold weather winters would kill off fleas quite naturally!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > great information....I wonder if the squirrels will like the garlic????
> ...


Yes, the vets have told me not to give garlic and onions to dogs! hmmmm, dont think the dogs would like to be out in the cold long enough to kill the fleas living on them! haha, Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ezenby said:
> ...


Ours live in the ground. Especially under houses.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you mountains of healing energy myfanwy - a lingering cough is nothing to sneeze at - especially if your chest is making unnecessary noises.

i hope you bring fale home with you when you go in march. i know i haven't said much - there wasn't much i could add that wasn't already said - i do think there is some chicanery going on and it isn't to you or fale's benefit.

i'm ready to raise my sword of indignation and come swooping down on the relatives whenever you give the word.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending you mountains of healing energy myfanwy - a lingering cough is nothing to sneeze at - especially if your chest is making unnecessary noises.
> 
> i hope you bring fale home with you when you go in march. i know i haven't said much - there wasn't much i could add that wasn't already said - i do think there is some chicanery going on and it isn't to you or fale's benefit.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam! i like the image of you with your avenging sword!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a beautiful pattern sorlenna - now you need to knit a flapper dress to go with it.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Here's a shot of the hat and the finished mitts. I was hoping to get outside this afternoon to get some "real person" shots in natural light, but we are getting more rain (about which I shall not complain!). So, once I get better pictures, I will be able to finalize the pattern.
> 
> As for friendships, well, I know my heart is better for having met you all!
> 
> Off to cook supper now...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a great looking christmas sock gottastch - beautiful workmanship too.

sam



gottastch said:


> Here is my Christmas stocking...doesn't look so bad in the photo. It has been wet and dried but needs a touch-up with the iron, maybe? Oooops, sorry it is sideways


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will have to admit i will be a wee bit disappointed if it is not a girl - i want to knit it pink also for a change.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Oh Sam, we are all on pins and needles waiting for Wednesday to come!I i can't speak for the rest of our tea party but I sure would like to start knitting some pink yarn!
> And how cute would that be, a little girl with two big brothers to look out for her.
> 
> Hope Heidi is feeling well. You too .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds somewhat like our weather forecast - although without the freezing rain - thursday we could get measurable snow which i prefer over freezing rain.

sam



jheiens said:


> We're expecting to be nearly 60*F by Wednesday but changing over to freezing rain and snow on Thursday with a high of about 27*F. That's the way it goes living SE of Lake Erie when the wind is coming from Zoe's territory. LOL
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like some really tasty cheese caren.

i'll bring the ritz.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> It is not warm, it is cold, wet & windy. No snow, though. I've been at home today, loafing. Yesterday we went to see Julians GS, he is such a lively, happy little boy, 7mths. & pulling himself up to stand any chance he gets. The trouble is all the time we watch him we can't stop laughing. Saturday I went to play with my GGD, Sophie, she is a lovely little thing & I will make sure you see her when you come in June. She has the cheekiest little smile, especially when you tell her to eat something she doesn't want, because she knows you won't make her, she just smiles & shakes her head. I think she is going to be a handful when she gets older, but I love her to bits. I wish I could get out & walk more, but not in this weather. Still I suppose I ought to be doing some knitting & housework, soon be time for spring-cleaning.
> Yuk!!
> 
> Tessa


I was out most of the morning int he snow before it turned to freezing rain. It was a good shopping day though, I finally found a couple of English cheeses that I have been looking for. They are very close to what I tasted on the cruise last summer. I miss when the grandchildren were very small. Now I get to see the great niece and nephew. Yes they do have the cutest faces when they want to . I am looking forward to getting to meet her, I bet she is the apple of your eye too. I have gotten some knitting done housework will wait until later tonight.[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like some really tasty cheese caren.

i'll bring the ritz.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I was out most of the morning int he snow before it turned to freezing rain. It was a good shopping day though, I finally found a couple of English cheeses that I have been looking for. They are very close to what I tasted on the cruise last summer.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it looks great the way it is sandy - what a great looking bear.



Sandy said:


> I finally finished my Huggable Bear by Gypsycream. I am still trying to decide whether or not to trim its muzzle (if I do and don't like it I can't put it back). I will post pictures of it. I am still thinking of a name.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how about polar pauline?

sam



Sandy said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > He is so cute.Needs a wintery sounding name.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ezenby - how much and how often did you administer the brewers yeast. i assume you sprinkled it on the dog's food.

sam



Ezenby said:


> Have you tried giving Ringo Brewers Yeast? There is a product that has biotin and yeast in powder form. It is a very high grade of brewers yeast. When one of my Dachshunds would have an itching problem...hot spots....this would work. I would not go with the treatment for allergies. Dogs itch due to the reaction from fleas....like an allergy. I believe the yeast also repels fleas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it does take a good long freeze to kill them off which we have not had this winter - yet - hope that does not mean a banner year for fleas and misquiotes (boy is that spelled wrong) -

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > great information....I wonder if the squirrels will like the garlic????
> ...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > He is so cute.Needs a wintery sounding name.
> ...


We must think alike, Sandy. My first thought was Polar Fluff, but I was thinking of a boy bear name. For a girl bear, I'd vote for Silver Fluff. I'm wary of trimming the muzzle, especially if she does end up named Fluff. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

And BTW, she's adorable!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What type of store would one find Brewers Yeast? I'd like to try that with my dogs...2 of them get horrible hot spots.


I found Brewers Yeast tablets in the pet section at WalMart, though I'm sure you could find it in any pet shop. My schnoodle tends to get hot spots and the tablets do seem to help. He won't eat the tablets plain, but they go down fine mixed in with his breakfast. The Shiba thinks they're doggie candy! Of course, she doesn't get hot spots, but I give her one anyway; it's supposed to be good for their coat generally.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Sparkle sounds good to me 


Sandy said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > He is so cute.Needs a wintery sounding name.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> looks like some really tasty cheese caren.
> 
> i'll bring the ritz.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > looks like some really tasty cheese caren.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

morning to you all. i just to bj to work, gonna wait some and go clean a bit at church then pick my sis up from dialysis, then see dad, he was doing so good last night, they worked with him (PT) cause he has been laying to much in the bed. its good to hear him breath better and have his spunk back. i don't care how old, we just hate to give them up. as long as dad has his mind and can breath as good as he does, normally, i want him around. 
sam, i can't wait for you all to have your new baby, your like us now, its been a while since you've had a baby around and it will be spoilt and thats ok too. watch how the big brothers are so helpful later on also. good times ahead. i hope your wish for a girl (healthy first) comes through. 
Betina, i just can't comprehend the horror that your grandson went through. i am praying for him and the other families. just never ceases to amaze me the maddness in this world. 
our next door neighbor came over last night as i got out of my car, she was alerting me to the fact that, that morning her teenage daughter was coming out of her shower and someone was holding a camera up to her window, she screamed and her cousin who lives with them, ran out and gave chase, but to no avail, we also found out our neighbor across from us, who is in the hospital, he home has been broken into 2 times since she has been gone, over a month. i really hate that crime is in our area. we are on a very busy street and its always been so quiet as far as bad stuff goes here. times they are a changin. 
sorlenna, what beautiful work on your hat and mitts. love everything about them, the color, the pattern, what workmanship.
kathy that was a fine looking stocking sideways or not. you put a lot of time in that baby. everyone on here has some fine workman ship.
i finally fixed me a yarn "bowl" took a knife and made a slit and bj rounded out a good sized hole and we filed it so it doesn't hang the thread. a plastic coffee container. it took me a long while to get the smell from it, but it works just fine, i can just snap the lid on the top and depending what i am workig on, its will hold my work. it sits nicely next to the chair on the table and the dog and cats don't notice the yarn moving around, yeah simple!
well, i am dissapointed, i got a kindle fire the other day, so excited, been saving for ages for one,bj said just get the thing and call it my this yr gift, to cover ann., valentines, b-day, call it whatever i am good. but since we don't have wi-fi, can't do anything yet till we install arouter i think, whatever just make it work!!!!!! maybe this evening when bj gets off work, we can go to the radio shack and get what we need. so anxious to get some stuff downloaded on this and my games. i am not one for new junk but i have been thinking on this for a couple yrs now, since my friend got hers.
ok, gonna go nap again, till i go clean. 
looks like this unseasonally balmy weather is gonna produced some bad stuff for us her by tonight, its near 70 outside. later


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

melyn, I totally love your avatar!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now there is a good reason for me to finally visit the Aldi in town. Haven't been there since it is clear on the other side of town and I just couldn't justify using the gas.


NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > looks like some really tasty cheese caren.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

again


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are in the middle of an extensive high pressure weather system [anti-cyclone]. While Fale in Sydney has the tail end of tropical Cyclone [Eric?]. We are not expected to get significant rain for an extended period- and farmers are already in drought conditions. Because most farms work on pasture feeding, rainfalls are vital for storing the winter feed- whether hay or silage. This has been a lesson my niece in Hamilton has been learning. There is not a sign of cloud in the sky- but convection clouds will form later- we are surrounded by so much water! The dry weather has led to Auckland's first ever total fire ban- so no barbeques [sp?] at the moment. We are expected to have water restrictions soon- I already have a bucket in the kitchen to collect suitable waste water. Thank goodness I was able to invest in a water friendly washing machine-rather than a water guzzler. Of to see the doctor soon- my cough has been clinging for 5 weeks now- time to try and do something about it. Lupe was a bit startled yesterday when I pointed out that Fale can go to the doctor here, without having to pay, other than a voluntary contribution, when we have spare- she thought they had to be unqualified, but that is far from the case. Once Fale is home we can start his ACC [Accident Compensation Corporation] claim for the car accident in 1991, it is worth trying. Time for some breakfast and my shower!


Julie, do you have the 'No win, no fee' type of lawyers in NZ?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I do so hope things work out! I am taking whatever hugs people are prepared to share! The new doctor seems to be working out quite well. I have to go for a chest x-ray because of the cough- he said my chest is a rattling a bit. I will be glad when I am able to breath properly again.
> ...


Count me in too! {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's a shot of the hat and the finished mitts. I was hoping to get outside this afternoon to get some "real person" shots in natural light, but we are getting more rain (about which I shall not complain!). So, once I get better pictures, I will be able to finalize the pattern.
> 
> As for friendships, well, I know my heart is better for having met you all!
> 
> Off to cook supper now...


Great hat (and gloves), Sorlenna! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Here is my Christmas stocking...doesn't look so bad in the photo. It has been wet and dried but needs a touch-up with the iron, maybe? Oooops, sorry it is sideways


Even sideways it looks great! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sandy said:


> I finally finished my Huggable Bear by Gypsycream. I am still trying to decide whether or not to trim its muzzle (if I do and don't like it I can't put it back). I will post pictures of it. I am still thinking of a name.


He/she's lovely! I would trim the muzzle a little if it was me....rephrase that (if it was really me I'd shave completely! :lol: ) I would trim the BEAR'S muzzle a little. I agree with melyn, I was thinking Sparkle too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bit disappointed this week as I've put on 1lb!   I know I had a couple of 'lapses' this week (one involved 6 mini chocolate eclairs, but we won't talk about that!  ) but on the whole I've been quite good. I think I need to get more active, and I also wondered about trying one of those pills that's meant to help by 'catching' fat or something. Anybody tried any of them?


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Morning, everybody! Just checking in real quick.

I love the white fuzzy bear. I can only think of "Snow Bringer" as a name, but that might be a bit too fancy...

We're supposed to get lots of rain & possibly some severe weather. It's oddly warm today - right now it's 73F which is very unusual for here. At least I get to be inside for any icky stuff.

Off to start work. Check with ya'll later!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Gottastch this is beautiful!

pontuf



gottastch said:


> Here is my Christmas stocking...doesn't look so bad in the photo. It has been wet and dried but needs a touch-up with the iron, maybe? Oooops, sorry it is sideways


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > We are in the middle of an extensive high pressure weather system [anti-cyclone]. While Fale in Sydney has the tail end of tropical Cyclone [Eric?]. We are not expected to get significant rain for an extended period- and farmers are already in drought conditions. Because most farms work on pasture feeding, rainfalls are vital for storing the winter feed- whether hay or silage. This has been a lesson my niece in Hamilton has been learning. There is not a sign of cloud in the sky- but convection clouds will form later- we are surrounded by so much water! The dry weather has led to Auckland's first ever total fire ban- so no barbeques [sp?] at the moment. We are expected to have water restrictions soon- I already have a bucket in the kitchen to collect suitable waste water. Thank goodness I was able to invest in a water friendly washing machine-rather than a water guzzler. Of to see the doctor soon- my cough has been clinging for 5 weeks now- time to try and do something about it. Lupe was a bit startled yesterday when I pointed out that Fale can go to the doctor here, without having to pay, other than a voluntary contribution, when we have spare- she thought they had to be unqualified, but that is far from the case. Once Fale is home we can start his ACC [Accident Compensation Corporation] claim for the car accident in 1991, it is worth trying. Time for some breakfast and my shower!
> ...


We have only a so called Citizens' Advice Bureau but they will merely tell me 'see a lawyer', and they are expensive! Can't make a free will any longer- and I just discovered that when we re-married it invalidated the will I thought was my current one. About $150 to replace it- so at the moment I am dying 'intestate'. same cost for a POA. and Lupe has overdrawn Fale's account, groan.... Don't have enough money to put it right- I was so short this week- I need to be able to get some vegetables!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

we do have buttery crackers but by a different name- something like a Cornwall cracker or something similar, I try to avoid them because they are pricey [and scrummy!][/quote]

I usually only buy them when all the grandsons are here. I tend to put cheese on vegetable slices or make my own crackers.[/quote]

I have a friend who is diabetic who makes her 'sandwiches' with lettuce leaves.[/quote]

Chrissy, Jamie and I do that too. I hardly miss the bread and feel much better afterwards. I can even get the grandsons to use lettuce for sandwiches. I have started using vegetable slices or Olive and Anchovy Pastries instead of bread for some of the tapas. I was surprised to find the grandsons liked anchovy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Thank you so much, Kate!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

thank you, It is a picture I found on the internet, I have another similar but with a cat 


HandyFamily said:
 

> melyn, I totally love your avatar!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Bit disappointed this week as I've put on 1lb!   I know I had a couple of 'lapses' this week (one involved 6 mini chocolate eclairs, but we won't talk about that!  ) but on the whole I've been quite good. I think I need to get more active, and I also wondered about trying one of those pills that's meant to help by 'catching' fat or something. Anybody tried any of them?


Not allowed to because I am on Warfarin- bought some- but fortunately checked first! [but after they had debited my account for what I had thought was a free offer]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Bit disappointed this week as I've put on 1lb!   I know I had a couple of 'lapses' this week (one involved 6 mini chocolate eclairs, but we won't talk about that!  ) but on the whole I've been quite good. I think I need to get more active, and I also wondered about trying one of those pills that's meant to help by 'catching' fat or something. Anybody tried any of them?


I have talked to a couple of gf's who tried this and it really does not work. It is supposed to prevent the absorption of fats in your diet. And you have got to be eating a lot of fats for it to be effective. Zoe


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

It is our 47th wedding anniversary tonight. I just started to come down with something last night so hope I can go out for a nice dinner with my sweetie. Yes, we eloped in the middle of a snow storm. Crazy us. Tried to get DH to switch our anniversary to summer but no going.  Can't believe how close we are to our 5oth now.

Back to work on my socks. How I am enjoying them. Definitely hooked and understand they are a great project to have ready to take when you are going anywhere. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> It is our 47th wedding anniversary tonight. I just started to come down with something last night so hope I can go out for a nice dinner with my sweetie. Yes, we eloped in the middle of a snow storm. Crazy us. Tried to get DH to switch our anniversary to summer but no going.  Can't believe how close we are to our 5oth now.
> 
> Back to work on my socks. How I am enjoying them. Definitely hooked and understand they are a great project to have ready to take when you are going anywhere. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hearty Congratulations!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> It is our 47th wedding anniversary tonight. I just started to come down with something last night so hope I can go out for a nice dinner with my sweetie. Yes, we eloped in the middle of a snow storm. Crazy us. Tried to get DH to switch our anniversary to summer but no going.  Can't believe how close we are to our 5oth now.
> 
> Back to work on my socks. How I am enjoying them. Definitely hooked and understand they are a great project to have ready to take when you are going anywhere. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Congrats on those 47 years!!! hahah, if you want to re-live your elopement, come on up here, got a good snowstorm going on!!! Drive careful as the driving is hazardous! What kind of cake do you want me to pick up? or whatever you like to endulge in! Zoe


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> It is our 47th wedding anniversary tonight. I just started to come down with something last night so hope I can go out for a nice dinner with my sweetie. Yes, we eloped in the middle of a snow storm. Crazy us. Tried to get DH to switch our anniversary to summer but no going.  Can't believe how close we are to our 5oth now.
> 
> Congratulations from a fellow eloper! Ours was in December--snow on the ground but not a storm. Hope you can enjoy a nice dinner to celebrate.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > It is our 47th wedding anniversary tonight. I just started to come down with something last night so hope I can go out for a nice dinner with my sweetie. Yes, we eloped in the middle of a snow storm. Crazy us. Tried to get DH to switch our anniversary to summer but no going.  Can't believe how close we are to our 5oth now.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


Me too. Bushels of Hugs dear friend. Waiting to hear results of x-ray. This has been going on way too long.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Bit disappointed this week as I've put on 1lb!   I know I had a couple of 'lapses' this week (one involved 6 mini chocolate eclairs, but we won't talk about that!  ) but on the whole I've been quite good. I think I need to get more active, and I also wondered about trying one of those pills that's meant to help by 'catching' fat or something. Anybody tried any of them?
> ...


Lurker, I did the same thing. Thought it was free $84 dollars later. I managed to get half the money back but not all of it. So the rest of you, learn from us. It's not free if they ask you for your credit card #. Well, let's just say nothing is free from these companies.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > It is our 47th wedding anniversary tonight. I just started to come down with something last night so hope I can go out for a nice dinner with my sweetie. Yes, we eloped in the middle of a snow storm. Crazy us. Tried to get DH to switch our anniversary to summer but no going.  Can't believe how close we are to our 5oth now.
> ...


Thanks Lurker!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > It is our 47th wedding anniversary tonight. I just started to come down with something last night so hope I can go out for a nice dinner with my sweetie. Yes, we eloped in the middle of a snow storm. Crazy us. Tried to get DH to switch our anniversary to summer but no going.  Can't believe how close we are to our 5oth now.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


They prey on suckers like me. I was caught by an advertisement on the KP would you believe- did not realise KP has no control over the advertising. But it cost me around $130 NZ the only way out I could see was to cancel my card and get the bank to issue me with a number the company did not have. Ever tried tracing these companies? they are like quick silver!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> sending you mountains of healing energy myfanwy - a lingering cough is nothing to sneeze at - especially if your chest is making unnecessary noises.
> 
> i hope you bring fale home with you when you go in march. i know i haven't said much - there wasn't much i could add that wasn't already said - i do think there is some chicanery going on and it isn't to you or fale's benefit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


when I think of your DH now- I picture that lovely shot of him in the hat you knitted!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy anniversary, Angora --- enjoy your special day together and hope you get to enjoy a nice dinner out. Our weather is CRAZY -- today, we have 50 degrees and rainstorm....it's so muddy and ugly outside. I'm used to seeing fresh white snow covering everthing this time of year and although I don't miss the snow, I dont' like this stuff!!

I was working on a wrap dress for our granddaughter's first birthday, but decided to scrap that idea. It just wasn't making sense to me and I didnt' like it any better off the needles. I'll try it again some other time because the picture of it is pretty - but the design and techniques are just beyond my skill level or patience right now. I have some Bernat baby jacquards so will start something else. Wish me better luck on the next one. I also found one skein of pre-threaded beaded yarn (skattered-long strands in between) and am making a long cowl/necklace that I will wear wrapped twice. I may add some more beads to the finished piece since all the beads are ending up in the same places. Time for some house cleaning and grocery shopping if the weather gets better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bread under way! it is 4-30 am Wednesday. Sam's auspicious day is dawning in some 2 hours time, so maybe a I will hear sometime tomorrow, our time!
got to get the rubbish down to the road by 7- but don't want to be falling asleep in the hospital- The big news today is the possible loss of manuscripts in the libraries of Timbuktoo in Mali where there has been an up-rising- I think I will survive that one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy anniversary, Angora --- enjoy your special day together and hope you get to enjoy a nice dinner out. Our weather is CRAZY -- today, we have 50 degrees and rainstorm....it's so muddy and ugly outside. I'm used to seeing fresh white snow covering everthing this time of year and although I don't miss the snow, I dont' like this stuff!!
> 
> I was working on a wrap dress for our granddaughter's first birthday, but decided to scrap that idea. It just wasn't making sense to me and I didnt' like it any better off the needles. I'll try it again some other time because the picture of it is pretty - but the design and techniques are just beyond my skill level or patience right now. I have some Bernat baby jacquards so will start something else. Wish me better luck on the next one. I also found one skein of pre-threaded beaded yarn (skattered-long strands in between) and am making a long cowl/necklace that I will wear wrapped twice. I may add some more beads to the finished piece since all the beads are ending up in the same places. Time for some house cleaning and grocery shopping if the weather gets better.


a better luck wish! I have not yet tried these beaded yarns- saw one I liked but when I went back it had all gone!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > sending you mountains of healing energy myfanwy - a lingering cough is nothing to sneeze at - especially if your chest is making unnecessary noises.
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> It is our 47th wedding anniversary tonight. I just started to come down with something last night so hope I can go out for a nice dinner with my sweetie. Yes, we eloped in the middle of a snow storm. Crazy us. Tried to get DH to switch our anniversary to summer but no going.  Can't believe how close we are to our 5oth now.
> 
> Back to work on my socks. How I am enjoying them. Definitely hooked and understand they are a great project to have ready to take when you are going anywhere. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Happy 47th Anniversary!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Awww yes, it did capture that sweet and special look and he will be wearing that hat. Not at the dinner table though. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Yes, I had to cancel my card and get a new one too. The charge was contested and the credit card company handled it for me. Half back was better than nothing. Oh no Lurker, yours was even more expensive than mine. How awful. To think it happened right here on our own KP where you saw the ad. Did you get adblocplus so no ads show at all? It is wonderful. Our own Agnes told me about it and I think Sam has it now too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> It is our 47th wedding anniversary tonight. I just started to come down with something last night so hope I can go out for a nice dinner with my sweetie. Yes, we eloped in the middle of a snow storm. Crazy us. Tried to get DH to switch our anniversary to summer but no going.  Can't believe how close we are to our 5oth now.
> 
> Back to work on my socks. How I am enjoying them. Definitely hooked and understand they are a great project to have ready to take when you are going anywhere. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Congratulations on 47 years and many more. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG I can't believe Lupe has already gotten access to Fale's account! That is horrible and the invalidation of your will because you renewed your vows is outrageous! HUGS dear lady!


Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sharing a concern and joy. DS is on tour again and with this winter weather a real concern. He is in a different city and State almost every night. Since the 18th of this month he as been in RI, NH, NY (2 cities), PA, OH, WI,MN, NE, CO (2 cities), today Wyoming and tomorrow Utah. It goes on like this all across the States north and south east and west out to California up to Seattle Washington. I know the weather has been awful and I try not to think about the roads they are driving on, freezing rain, blinding snow. I'm just turning it over and praying because if I worry I will be sick. I am so happy for him having this opportunity but being a mother. Well, I'm sure I don't have to tell the rest of you. I am letting go of it now and trusting. Trying not to think about it. I did warn him to check the passes in the Rockies as they would probably be closed and allow time to drive out of the way to get around them. My chest is heavy so I need to take a few more deep breaths. Imagining they were on some pretty high and dangerous roads in Colorado. The tour will be over March 1st and actually ends back in Cambridge, Mass. Interesting as that is where he went to College. 
Ok, I said I was going to stop. Thanks for any prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Anniversary! How romantic eloping in a snow storm...may you have many more romantic days together. (with or without the snow!)


Angora1 said:


> It is our 47th wedding anniversary tonight. I just started to come down with something last night so hope I can go out for a nice dinner with my sweetie. Yes, we eloped in the middle of a snow storm. Crazy us. Tried to get DH to switch our anniversary to summer but no going.  Can't believe how close we are to our 5oth now.
> 
> Back to work on my socks. How I am enjoying them. Definitely hooked and understand they are a great project to have ready to take when you are going anywhere. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > It is our 47th wedding anniversary tonight. I just started to come down with something last night so hope I can go out for a nice dinner with my sweetie. Yes, we eloped in the middle of a snow storm. Crazy us. Tried to get DH to switch our anniversary to summer but no going.  Can't believe how close we are to our 5oth now.
> ...


Thank you so much. We want 47 more but dream on. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Anniversary! How romantic eloping in a snow storm...may you have many more romantic days together. (with or without the snow!)
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> ...


Thanks Gwenie. We eloped, stayed a week in our apartment and nobody knew we were there, then I went back to work and DH back to school as a student. Couldn't afford a honeymoon then but took a belated one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Daralene can you tell us the name of his band/group and since you mentioned the south east do you know if he will be in Georgia?



Angora1 said:


> Sharing a concern and joy. DS is on tour again and with this winter weather a real concern. He is in a different city and State almost every night. Since the 18th of this month he as been in RI, NH, NY (2 cities), PA, OH, WI,MN, NE, CO (2 cities), today Wyoming and tomorrow Utah. It goes on like this all across the States north and south east and west out to California up to Seattle Washington. I know the weather has been awful and I try not to think about the roads they are driving on, freezing rain, blinding snow. I'm just turning it over and praying because if I worry I will be sick. I am so happy for him having this opportunity but being a mother. Well, I'm sure I don't have to tell the rest of you. I am letting go of it now and trusting. Trying not to think about it. I did warn him to check the passes in the Rockies as they would probably be closed and allow time to drive out of the way to get around them. My chest is heavy so I need to take a few more deep breaths. Imagining they were on some pretty high and dangerous roads in Colorado. The tour will be over March 1st and actually ends back in Cambridge, Mass. Interesting as that is where he went to College.
> Ok, I said I was going to stop. Thanks for any prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG I can't believe Lupe has already gotten access to Fale's account! That is horrible and the invalidation of your will because you renewed your vows is outrageous! HUGS dear lady!
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I could stop the card from my end- but I was trying to be kind- and strictly speaking it is Fale's card. I suspect the one that has done it will be the nephew. I have to wait another couple of hours and the bank will open their telephone lines.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sharing a concern and joy. DS is on tour again and with this winter weather a real concern. He is in a different city and State almost every night. Since the 18th of this month he as been in RI, NH, NY (2 cities), PA, OH, WI,MN, NE, CO (2 cities), today Wyoming and tomorrow Utah. It goes on like this all across the States north and south east and west out to California up to Seattle Washington. I know the weather has been awful and I try not to think about the roads they are driving on, freezing rain, blinding snow. I'm just turning it over and praying because if I worry I will be sick. I am so happy for him having this opportunity but being a mother. Well, I'm sure I don't have to tell the rest of you. I am letting go of it now and trusting. Trying not to think about it. I did warn him to check the passes in the Rockies as they would probably be closed and allow time to drive out of the way to get around them. My chest is heavy so I need to take a few more deep breaths. Imagining they were on some pretty high and dangerous roads in Colorado. The tour will be over March 1st and actually ends back in Cambridge, Mass. Interesting as that is where he went to College.
> Ok, I said I was going to stop. Thanks for any prayers.


Prayers coming your way, for yourself and your boy!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Daralene can you tell us the name of his band/group and since you mentioned the south east do you know if he will be in Georgia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He will be in Atlanta Georgia Sun. 2/24 but he says it is nothing we would want to go to. Way too loud. He wears ear plugs just to play. The club is The Masquerade - Club Hell 695 North ave. NE 9pm, if that club name tells you anything. :shock: The name of the group is Mrs. Skannato, named after the mother of the man that formed the group.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sharing a concern and joy. DS is on tour again and with this winter weather a real concern. He is in a different city and State almost every night. Since the 18th of this month he as been in RI, NH, NY (2 cities), PA, OH, WI,MN, NE, CO (2 cities), today Wyoming and tomorrow Utah. It goes on like this all across the States north and south east and west out to California up to Seattle Washington. I know the weather has been awful and I try not to think about the roads they are driving on, freezing rain, blinding snow. I'm just turning it over and praying because if I worry I will be sick. I am so happy for him having this opportunity but being a mother. Well, I'm sure I don't have to tell the rest of you. I am letting go of it now and trusting. Trying not to think about it. I did warn him to check the passes in the Rockies as they would probably be closed and allow time to drive out of the way to get around them. My chest is heavy so I need to take a few more deep breaths. Imagining they were on some pretty high and dangerous roads in Colorado. The tour will be over March 1st and actually ends back in Cambridge, Mass. Interesting as that is where he went to College.
> ...


Thank you so very much.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Daralene can you tell us the name of his band/group and since you mentioned the south east do you know if he will be in Georgia?
> ...


Is this the band? 
http://www.myspace.com/skannotto

http://www.last.fm/music/Mrs.+Skannotto


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Purl2diva and Angora, HAPPY ANNIVERSARY! So romantic and so many happy years together!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

love the new avatar pontuf!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> It is our 47th wedding anniversary tonight. I just started to come down with something last night so hope I can go out for a nice dinner with my sweetie. Yes, we eloped in the middle of a snow storm. Crazy us. Tried to get DH to switch our anniversary to summer but no going.  Can't believe how close we are to our 5oth now.
> 
> Back to work on my socks. How I am enjoying them. Definitely hooked and understand they are a great project to have ready to take when you are going anywhere. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Happy Anniversary!! Hope we'll all be here to celebrate the 50th too.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Julie, Can you see the dog biscuit he's trying to hide in his mouth? It's a huge buscuit. Cracks me up!



Lurker 2 said:


> love the new avatar pontuf!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Julie, Can you see the dog biscuit he's trying to hide in his mouth? Cracks me up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


makes me laugh too- had not figured quite what it was!!!!!

He is such a lovely looking dog- obviously lovely character too- spending all that time with you when you were ill! Ringo stays close by my side, a lot of the day. Old Rufus is not a cuddles fellow- but a very enthusiastic tail wagger!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Julie, you have wonderful dogs! Such personalities! What would we do without these little guys???
Pontuf stuck by me for two weeks, never leaving my bedroom unless DH came up to get him and take him out. Rick made a point of spending a lot of time with him ( he already had so much to do!) Pontuf has such a kind soul personality. Just the sweetest dog....

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, Can you see the dog biscuit he's trying to hide in his mouth? Cracks me up!
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> It is our 47th wedding anniversary tonight. I just started to come down with something last night so hope I can go out for a nice dinner with my sweetie. Yes, we eloped in the middle of a snow storm. Crazy us. Tried to get DH to switch our anniversary to summer but no going.  Can't believe how close we are to our 5oth now.
> 
> Back to work on my socks. How I am enjoying them. Definitely hooked and understand they are a great project to have ready to take when you are going anywhere. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Congratulations on your 47th anniversary. I hope that you're feeling well enough to enjoy your dinner.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

[Yes, I had to cancel my card and get a new one too. The charge was contested and the credit card company handled it for me. Half back was better than nothing. Oh no Lurker, yours was even more expensive than mine. How awful. To think it happened right here on our own KP where you saw the ad. Did you get adblocplus so no ads show at all? It is wonderful. Our own Agnes told me about it and I think Sam has it now too.[/quote]

Angora'

What is "adblocplus"? and how do I get it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Julie, you have wonderful dogs! Such personalities! What would we do without these little guys???
> Pontuf stuck by me for two weeks, never leaving my bedroom unless DH came up to get him and take him out. Rick made a point of spending a lot of time with him ( he already had so much to do!) Pontuf has such a kind soul personality. Just the sweetest dog....
> 
> Pontuf
> ...


My Rufus is not exactly a 'little' guy! his only suspected ancestry is pit bull, but he is the size of a retriever, weighs 33KG and I am going to have to have him cremated when he dies- I just don't want to be digging a man sized grave! Hopefully I will have enough spare to get his ashes back- but that more than doubles the cost!
But he has been a good boy- with me from about 6 weeks old- chose him because he had a good big brain box- He was completely clean at night by 3 months old- which I was most impressed by. And now he is old and rheumaticky I have him inside a lot- but he knows when I take him out that he does his 'business', and Ringo is gradually learning good habits too. Corgis are not a lap dog, but Ringo loves being the centre of attention! I hope to have many happy years with him!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

[Julie, do you have the 'No win, no fee' type of lawyers in NZ?[/quote]

We have only a so called Citizens' Advice Bureau but they will merely tell me 'see a lawyer', and they are expensive! Can't make a free will any longer- and I just discovered that when we re-married it invalidated the will I thought was my current one. About $150 to replace it- so at the moment I am dying 'intestate'. same cost for a POA. and Lupe has overdrawn Fale's account, groan.... Don't have enough money to put it right- I was so short this week- I need to be able to get some vegetables![/quote]

I am amazed that your will was invalidated because you re-married. Our wills stay in effect forever unless we change them. We can add handwritten codicils which are legal (as long as it is in our handwriting). Does your legal system allow you to handwrite your entire will? Might be worthwhile checking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> [Julie, do you have the 'No win, no fee' type of lawyers in NZ?


We have only a so called Citizens' Advice Bureau but they will merely tell me 'see a lawyer', and they are expensive! Can't make a free will any longer- and I just discovered that when we re-married it invalidated the will I thought was my current one. About $150 to replace it- so at the moment I am dying 'intestate'. same cost for a POA. and Lupe has overdrawn Fale's account, groan.... Don't have enough money to put it right- I was so short this week- I need to be able to get some vegetables![/quote]

I am amazed that your will was invalidated because you re-married. Our wills stay in effect forever unless we change them. We can add handwritten codicils which are legal (as long as it is in our handwriting). Does your legal system allow you to handwrite your entire will? Might be worthwhile checking.[/quote]

i guess I could do that- need a couple of witnesses as well- but I could call in another favour I guess from the neighbours!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, do you have the 'No win, no fee' type of lawyers in NZ?
> ...


I am amazed that your will was invalidated because you re-married. Our wills stay in effect forever unless we change them. We can add handwritten codicils which are legal (as long as it is in our handwriting). Does your legal system allow you to handwrite your entire will? Might be worthwhile checking.[/quote]

i guess I could do that- need a couple of witnesses as well- but I could call in another favour I guess from the neighbours![/quote]

My take on the "re-marriage" is that there was not a real wedding ceremony at all because you were already married to each other. What was done was just a renewing of the vows. It was not a wedding. A wedding will nulify any wills that were made previously. At least that is how it is in Canada. Zoe


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Julie: Add me to that list. As I was off the computer for 3 wks did not know that there was an issue. I just thought that he was on a visit, which had been planned. With most of our seniors of this problem when they change environments they often deteriorate and cannot process where they are or what has happened and sometimes withdraw from connections with their family. He probably thought that you had left him there because he was too much trouble when in reality what you needed was some time for yourself. Glad that you will get this straightened out soon. Maybe it would be better if the relatives visited him at your place. Then he would not have so much to adjust to. I am so sorry that you have had this additional stress-not what you needed. Marlark Marge.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sharing a concern and joy. DS is on tour again and with this winter weather a real concern. He is in a different city and State almost every night. Since the 18th of this month he as been in RI, NH, NY (2 cities), PA, OH, WI,MN, NE, CO (2 cities), today Wyoming and tomorrow Utah. It goes on like this all across the States north and south east and west out to California up to Seattle Washington. I know the weather has been awful and I try not to think about the roads they are driving on, freezing rain, blinding snow. I'm just turning it over and praying because if I worry I will be sick. I am so happy for him having this opportunity but being a mother. Well, I'm sure I don't have to tell the rest of you. I am letting go of it now and trusting. Trying not to think about it. I did warn him to check the passes in the Rockies as they would probably be closed and allow time to drive out of the way to get around them. My chest is heavy so I need to take a few more deep breaths. Imagining they were on some pretty high and dangerous roads in Colorado. The tour will be over March 1st and actually ends back in Cambridge, Mass. Interesting as that is where he went to College.
> Ok, I said I was going to stop. Thanks for any prayers.


A mother's middle name is WORRY! And you're right to try to let go and let God. Will definitely pray for their safety in all this bad weather. 
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Julie: Add me to that list. As I was off the computer for 3 wks did not know that there was an issue. I just thought that he was on a visit, which had been planned. With most of our seniors of this problem when they change environments they often deteriorate and cannot process where they are or what has happened and sometimes withdraw from connections with their family. He probably thought that you had left him there because he was too much trouble when in reality what you needed was some time for yourself. Glad that you will get this straightened out soon. Maybe it would be better if the relatives visited him at your place. Then he would not have so much to adjust to. I am so sorry that you have had this additional stress-not what you needed. Marlark Marge.


Dear Marge, you have a very good grasp of the situation- mostly he just needs reassurance and reminding of the realities and he is back on track- I know from what he said he is missing my cooking- I am sure nothing matches the bread I bake for him- I have been quite concerned how he is being expected to adjust quickly to change- it just does not happen nowadays, and I know I am his security- and he knows I don't lie to him, there is no explanation of why they withdrew so much money- the amount they told me would not have put it in overdraft- I am seriously wondering about their motivation. I continue to put it to the Lord. I have absolute faith he will guide us to the right decision.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello everyone! I just got done scraping the driveway! There were places where it was 1/4" thick. Our driveway faces East so doesn't get a lot of sun right now and the rain that then froze and the snow on top of it made for a mess up near the garage doors. It is melting today but then the water backs up into the garage so I got my scraper out (looks basically like a hoe for the garden but there is no bend before the blade) and got under a corner and just kept going. DH will be impressed. He has been slightly under the weather...not enough to stay home from work but when he gets home he is wiped out. At least when it gets cold again the driveway won't be so treacherous.

Thanks for all your kind words about my Christmas stocking. So you think I'm being too fussy then? I am so critical of my work, I know, but when it is going to someone else, I guess I want them to be happy to receive it and not roll their eyes behind my back - ha! The fiance's stocking is going more smoothly. Her "big" picture is a very large Fair Isle snowflake. The boy proposed to the girl in Hawaii so instead of pine trees, the boy's mom asked if I could somehow figure out palm trees. I tried and even think I have what looks like a pineapple between the trees. Maybe they won't think so but I needed a filler between the trees.

I should have tried to make something smaller first but that is me, jump in with both feet and make my own patterns and figure it out as I go. I've learned a lot but in doing so I caused myself a lot of frustration that I didn't need. Live and learn, right?


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Happy anniversary, Daralene and Purl2diva!!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't think I could teach a class, 5mmdpns. I don't even know what I'm doing half the time - lol. Did you get a bunch of snow overnight or did you miss the worst of it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have a busy day in front of me- I have to go to the hospital for the chest xray- I am going up on the train- which is about 8 minutes walk away. and delivers me directly outside the emergency entrance/maternity. Hopefully I will be back in time to meet with Kay who has been my community support worker for about 7 years- she has been able to wangle helping me through February, a very good listener, who is well aware of how well Fale and I work together. I must take my recycling bin over for Anna who wants to use the spare space. Then back to the Emporium with Kay because I am committed to a swap with a KP member in Nelson in the South Island- likes orange and brown alpaca- bit beyond this weeks budget!!!! But we will see what there is available. then to the butcher for the dog meat, and home hopefully by 4 pm- I wonder how many pages you will have reached by the time I can reconnect with the KTP? Happy Day to all!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Happy anniversary, Daralene and Purl2diva!!!!


Thank you so much and what an amazing sock. Your design is working out so well and yes, pineapple, definitely pineapple. Love it. How unique and personal. GREAT work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello everyone! I just got done scraping the driveway! There were places where it was 1/4" thick. Our driveway faces East so doesn't get a lot of sun right now and the rain that then froze and the snow on top of it made for a mess up near the garage doors. It is melting today but then the water backs up into the garage so I got my scraper out (looks basically like a hoe for the garden but there is no bend before the blade) and got under a corner and just kept going. DH will be impressed. He has been slightly under the weather...not enough to stay home from work but when he gets home he is wiped out. At least when it gets cold again the driveway won't be so treacherous.
> 
> Thanks for all your kind words about my Christmas stocking. So you think I'm being too fussy then? I am so critical of my work, I know, but when it is going to someone else, I guess I want them to be happy to receive it and not roll their eyes behind my back - ha! The fiance's stocking is going more smoothly. Her "big" picture is a very large Fair Isle snowflake. The boy proposed to the girl in Hawaii so instead of pine trees, the boy's mom asked if I could somehow figure out palm trees. I tried and even think I have what looks like a pineapple between the trees. Maybe they won't think so but I needed a filler between the trees.
> 
> I should have tried to make something smaller first but that is me, jump in with both feet and make my own patterns and figure it out as I go. I've learned a lot but in doing so I caused myself a lot of frustration that I didn't need. Live and learn, right?


Well I reckon that is a piece of 'all right'.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a busy day in front of me- I have to go to the hospital for the chest xray- I am going up on the train- which is about 8 minutes walk away. and delivers me directly outside the emergency entrance/maternity. Hopefully I will be back in time to meet with Kay who has been my community support worker for about 7 years- she has been able to wangle helping me through February, a very good listener, who is well aware of how well Fale and I work together. I must take my recycling bin over for Anna who wants to use the spare space. Then back to the Emporium with Kay because I am committed to a swap with a KP member in Nelson in the South Island- likes orange and brown alpaca- bit beyond this weeks budget!!!! But we will see what there is available. then to the butcher for the dog meat, and home hopefully by 4 pm- I wonder how many pages you will have reached by the time I can reconnect with the KTP? Happy Day to all!


Wow, I'm tired just looking at your schedule. Yes, it is a busy day. What fun, a swap with someone in New Zealand. Oh dear, not a good week for buying yarn for sure when food is first need. Hope you find something that fits in your budget. I'm sure with your knowledge of yarn you will find something lovely. So glad you have Kay to help. :thumbup: Hope all goes smoothly so you can get back on time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Purl2diva and Angora, HAPPY ANNIVERSARY! So romantic and so many happy years together!


Thank you so much. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KatyNora said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > It is our 47th wedding anniversary tonight. I just started to come down with something last night so hope I can go out for a nice dinner with my sweetie. Yes, we eloped in the middle of a snow storm. Crazy us. Tried to get DH to switch our anniversary to summer but no going.  Can't believe how close we are to our 5oth now.
> ...


Thank you. Yes, that will be a date for sure. Want you all healthy and we can all lift a glass together whether it be grape juice, water, wine, we will toast my 50th.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Julie, Can you see the dog biscuit he's trying to hide in his mouth? It's a huge buscuit. Cracks me up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so funny. I hadn't noticed it but too cute. Made me laugh.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi, all--we are doing floors today so I am not able to sit down and respond properly yet--but I am overwhelmed at all the kind words for my hat/mitts! I will get back here into the conversation as soon I can!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > It is our 47th wedding anniversary tonight. I just started to come down with something last night so hope I can go out for a nice dinner with my sweetie. Yes, we eloped in the middle of a snow storm. Crazy us. Tried to get DH to switch our anniversary to summer but no going.  Can't believe how close we are to our 5oth now.
> ...


Thank you so much. So far so good. Still doing the salt gargles and taking my potion. Did just sound a little hoarse thought.  Hmmm that would be something for me not to be able to talk. As you know from here, I am pretty chatty.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> [Yes, I had to cancel my card and get a new one too. The charge was contested and the credit card company handled it for me. Half back was better than nothing. Oh no Lurker, yours was even more expensive than mine. How awful. To think it happened right here on our own KP where you saw the ad. Did you get adblocplus so no ads show at all? It is wonderful. Our own Agnes told me about it and I think Sam has it now too.


Angora'

What is "adblocplus"? and how do I get it?[/quote]

http://adblockplus.org/en/firefox
If you aren't using firefox it is for just about all other programs too. Sam had a different program than me and he finally found it for his system. It is worth googling if my link doesn't work. You will love it. Our own KTP Agnes is the one that told me about it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> It is our 47th wedding anniversary tonight. I just started to come down with something last night so hope I can go out for a nice dinner with my sweetie. Yes, we eloped in the middle of a snow storm. Crazy us. Tried to get DH to switch our anniversary to summer but no going.  Can't believe how close we are to our 5oth now.
> 
> Back to work on my socks. How I am enjoying them. Definitely hooked and understand they are a great project to have ready to take when you are going anywhere. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I don't think I could teach a class, 5mmdpns. I don't even know what I'm doing half the time - lol. Did you get a bunch of snow overnight or did you miss the worst of it?


nope, no missing us! 12 inches over night and more still coming! hahaa, this is my winter! I had to scramble into my boots and jacket and mittens and hat and go shoveling in order for the door to even open properly!!! then I shoveled the back deck and steps and cleared out the dog "run" so lil dog could go outside. All snug inside again!  Zoe


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sharing a concern and joy. DS is on tour again and with this winter weather a real concern. He is in a different city and State almost every night. Since the 18th of this month he as been in RI, NH, NY (2 cities), PA, OH, WI,MN, NE, CO (2 cities), today Wyoming and tomorrow Utah. It goes on like this all across the States north and south east and west out to California up to Seattle Washington. I know the weather has been awful and I try not to think about the roads they are driving on, freezing rain, blinding snow. I'm just turning it over and praying because if I worry I will be sick. I am so happy for him having this opportunity but being a mother. Well, I'm sure I don't have to tell the rest of you. I am letting go of it now and trusting. Trying not to think about it. I did warn him to check the passes in the Rockies as they would probably be closed and allow time to drive out of the way to get around them. My chest is heavy so I need to take a few more deep breaths. Imagining they were on some pretty high and dangerous roads in Colorado. The tour will be over March 1st and actually ends back in Cambridge, Mass. Interesting as that is where he went to College.
> ...


Thanks June, that is truly the only way I will survive this. When I do that I really am free to go about my day. When I don't it is quite debilitating seeing where one's imagination can take one. Thank you for the prayers for sure. As I pray for my son I can only think of Betina and her grandson. I feel just sick when I think of what has happened already to her and she truly is a woman of faith and courage.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Gottastch it turned out great. I LOVE it. It's so creative. Well done.

Pontuf



gottastch said:


> Hello everyone! I just got done scraping the driveway! There were places where it was 1/4" thick. Our driveway faces East so doesn't get a lot of sun right now and the rain that then froze and the snow on top of it made for a mess up near the garage doors. It is melting today but then the water backs up into the garage so I got my scraper out (looks basically like a hoe for the garden but there is no bend before the blade) and got under a corner and just kept going. DH will be impressed. He has been slightly under the weather...not enough to stay home from work but when he gets home he is wiped out. At least when it gets cold again the driveway won't be so treacherous.
> 
> Thanks for all your kind words about my Christmas stocking. So you think I'm being too fussy then? I am so critical of my work, I know, but when it is going to someone else, I guess I want them to be happy to receive it and not roll their eyes behind my back - ha! The fiance's stocking is going more smoothly. Her "big" picture is a very large Fair Isle snowflake. The boy proposed to the girl in Hawaii so instead of pine trees, the boy's mom asked if I could somehow figure out palm trees. I tried and even think I have what looks like a pineapple between the trees. Maybe they won't think so but I needed a filler between the trees.
> 
> I should have tried to make something smaller first but that is me, jump in with both feet and make my own patterns and figure it out as I go. I've learned a lot but in doing so I caused myself a lot of frustration that I didn't need. Live and learn, right?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > Julie: Add me to that list. As I was off the computer for 3 wks did not know that there was an issue. I just thought that he was on a visit, which had been planned. With most of our seniors of this problem when they change environments they often deteriorate and cannot process where they are or what has happened and sometimes withdraw from connections with their family. He probably thought that you had left him there because he was too much trouble when in reality what you needed was some time for yourself. Glad that you will get this straightened out soon. Maybe it would be better if the relatives visited him at your place. Then he would not have so much to adjust to. I am so sorry that you have had this additional stress-not what you needed. Marlark Marge.
> ...


So sorry to hear about the further complications with the overdraft. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I could stop the card from my end- but I was trying to be kind- and strictly speaking it is Fale's card. I suspect the one that has done it will be the nephew. I have to wait another couple of hours and the bank will open their telephone lines.


Yet another reason for you to get him back home with you!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> [
> I could stop the card from my end- but I was trying to be kind- and strictly speaking it is Fale's card. I suspect the one that has done it will be the nephew. I have to wait another couple of hours and the bank will open their telephone lines.


Yet another reason for you to get him back home with you!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> [
> I could stop the card from my end- but I was trying to be kind- and strictly speaking it is Fale's card. I suspect the one that has done it will be the nephew. I have to wait another couple of hours and the bank will open their telephone lines.


Yet another reason for you to get him back home with you!

Oh Gwennie, I've broken your record and managed to triple post!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


Yes, that is it and I was trying to find a place to hear it. Thanks 5. I have it playing now and I can control the volume on the computer. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Wow, you always come through. :wink:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will definitely look at aldi's. heidi is always going there for milk.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > looks like some really tasty cheese caren.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sharing a concern and joy. DS is on tour again and with this winter weather a real concern. He is in a different city and State almost every night. Since the 18th of this month he as been in RI, NH, NY (2 cities), PA, OH, WI,MN, NE, CO (2 cities), today Wyoming and tomorrow Utah. It goes on like this all across the States north and south east and west out to California up to Seattle Washington. I know the weather has been awful and I try not to think about the roads they are driving on, freezing rain, blinding snow. I'm just turning it over and praying because if I worry I will be sick. I am so happy for him having this opportunity but being a mother. Well, I'm sure I don't have to tell the rest of you. I am letting go of it now and trusting. Trying not to think about it. I did warn him to check the passes in the Rockies as they would probably be closed and allow time to drive out of the way to get around them. My chest is heavy so I need to take a few more deep breaths. Imagining they were on some pretty high and dangerous roads in Colorado. The tour will be over March 1st and actually ends back in Cambridge, Mass. Interesting as that is where he went to College.
> Ok, I said I was going to stop. Thanks for any prayers.


Will keep him (and you) in my thoughts.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > It is our 47th wedding anniversary tonight. I just started to come down with something last night so hope I can go out for a nice dinner with my sweetie. Yes, we eloped in the middle of a snow storm. Crazy us. Tried to get DH to switch our anniversary to summer but no going.  Can't believe how close we are to our 5oth now.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Lurker, you are not a sucker. You are an honest person and you expect the same of others. So sad that others take advantage, but we are all the wiser now.   Expensive lessons though.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


So which good-looking one belongs to you? hahah, Zoe


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sharing a concern and joy. DS is on tour again and with this winter weather a real concern. He is in a different city and State almost every night. Since the 18th of this month he as been in RI, NH, NY (2 cities), PA, OH, WI,MN, NE, CO (2 cities), today Wyoming and tomorrow Utah. It goes on like this all across the States north and south east and west out to California up to Seattle Washington. I know the weather has been awful and I try not to think about the roads they are driving on, freezing rain, blinding snow. I'm just turning it over and praying because if I worry I will be sick. I am so happy for him having this opportunity but being a mother. Well, I'm sure I don't have to tell the rest of you. I am letting go of it now and trusting. Trying not to think about it. I did warn him to check the passes in the Rockies as they would probably be closed and allow time to drive out of the way to get around them. My chest is heavy so I need to take a few more deep breaths. Imagining they were on some pretty high and dangerous roads in Colorado. The tour will be over March 1st and actually ends back in Cambridge, Mass. Interesting as that is where he went to College.
> ...


I heard that a mother is only as happy as her unhappiest child - so true!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what's the world coming to caren - you mention making crackers and no recipe. lol

i never heard of making one's crackers - interesting.

i do like ritz and town house and saltines - suits my grazing habits quite well.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy anniversary, Angora --- enjoy your special day together and hope you get to enjoy a nice dinner out. Our weather is CRAZY -- today, we have 50 degrees and rainstorm....it's so muddy and ugly outside. I'm used to seeing fresh white snow covering everthing this time of year and although I don't miss the snow, I dont' like this stuff!!
> 
> I was working on a wrap dress for our granddaughter's first birthday, but decided to scrap that idea. It just wasn't making sense to me and I didnt' like it any better off the needles. I'll try it again some other time because the picture of it is pretty - but the design and techniques are just beyond my skill level or patience right now. I have some Bernat baby jacquards so will start something else. Wish me better luck on the next one. I also found one skein of pre-threaded beaded yarn (skattered-long strands in between) and am making a long cowl/necklace that I will wear wrapped twice. I may add some more beads to the finished piece since all the beads are ending up in the same places. Time for some house cleaning and grocery shopping if the weather gets better.


Thank you so much.

Oh my, I have had the same experience. I just get my confidence up and think I can do anything and then I get so stuck on something and can't go forward. That beaded yarn sounds pretty but yes, you do have limitations by where they show up when they are already on the yarn. Should be a gorgeous cowl!!!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Zoe, you need to take a picture of all this snow and post it. I can't imagine so much snow. You have been digging yourself out for weeks! When you scrape up the snow were do you throw it? Do you have a snow blower? How cold is it there today? How far north are you from Minnesota? I'm trying to picture how far North you are . Do you get flooding when all this snow melts? Do people use cross country skis to get around?
Stay warm. Hot chocolate sounds good.

Pontuf

.


5mmdpns said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think I could teach a class, 5mmdpns. I don't even know what I'm doing half the time - lol. Did you get a bunch of snow overnight or did you miss the worst of it?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

luckily our aldi's is just a couple of miles down the road - i do like some of their cereals - and their crackers are good also. i have bought strawberries there but that is about all the produce i buy there.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Now there is a good reason for me to finally visit the Aldi in town. Haven't been there since it is clear on the other side of town and I just couldn't justify using the gas.
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello everyone! I just got done scraping the driveway! There were places where it was 1/4" thick. Our driveway faces East so doesn't get a lot of sun right now and the rain that then froze and the snow on top of it made for a mess up near the garage doors. It is melting today but then the water backs up into the garage so I got my scraper out (looks basically like a hoe for the garden but there is no bend before the blade) and got under a corner and just kept going. DH will be impressed. He has been slightly under the weather...not enough to stay home from work but when he gets home he is wiped out. At least when it gets cold again the driveway won't be so treacherous.
> 
> Thanks for all your kind words about my Christmas stocking. So you think I'm being too fussy then? I am so critical of my work, I know, but when it is going to someone else, I guess I want them to be happy to receive it and not roll their eyes behind my back - ha! The fiance's stocking is going more smoothly. Her "big" picture is a very large Fair Isle snowflake. The boy proposed to the girl in Hawaii so instead of pine trees, the boy's mom asked if I could somehow figure out palm trees. I tried and even think I have what looks like a pineapple between the trees. Maybe they won't think so but I needed a filler between the trees.
> 
> I should have tried to make something smaller first but that is me, jump in with both feet and make my own patterns and figure it out as I go. I've learned a lot but in doing so I caused myself a lot of frustration that I didn't need. Live and learn, right?


Looks fantastic....and it's definitely a pineapple!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:



> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think I could teach a class, 5mmdpns. I don't even know what I'm doing half the time - lol. Did you get a bunch of snow overnight or did you miss the worst of it?
> ...


I think I'd almost rather have the bunches of snow that you got rather than the icy stuff we got down here - ick!!! Glad you got everything cleared and can snuggle inside again


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Have you tried the new Ritz crackers? They are like chips and they are really good. I can't believe that I still cannot find ketchup chips here in Arizona! Especially since we have so many Canadian snowbirds here and many Canadians who own second homes.

AZsticks can you get the ketchup chips in Kingman?

Pontuf

?


thewren said:


> what's the world coming to caren - you mention making crackers and no recipe. lol
> 
> i never heard of making one's crackers - interesting.
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what's the world coming to caren - you mention making crackers and no recipe. lol
> 
> i never heard of making one's crackers - interesting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

This is sooooo neat! I love it that they have brass in the band, now just have to figure out the volume, I'm only getting pictures. The whole band is so cute!

Pontuf

quote=Angora1]


5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


Yes, that is it and I was trying to find a place to hear it. Thanks 5. I have it playing now and I can control the volume on the computer. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Wow, you always come through. :wink:[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Keebler oyster crackers are good too! I've been eating them for two weeks!

Pontuf



thewren said:


> what's the world coming to caren - you mention making crackers and no recipe. lol
> 
> i never heard of making one's crackers - interesting.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that baby sure is cute kate - i hope you're spoiling him good and proper.

sam



KateB said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a shot of the hat and the finished mitts. I was hoping to get outside this afternoon to get some "real person" shots in natural light, but we are getting more rain (about which I shall not complain!). So, once I get better pictures, I will be able to finalize the pattern.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Zoe, you need to take a picture of all this snow and post it. I can't imagine so much snow. You have been digging yourself out for weeks! When you scrape up the snow were do you throw it? Do you have a snow blower? How cold is it there today? How far north are you from Minnesota? I'm trying to picture how far North you are . Do you get flooding when all this snow melts? Do people use cross country skis to get around?
> Stay warm. Hot chocolate sounds good.
> 
> Pontuf
> ...


hahaha, I have lost my new camera somewhere along the way while I was housecleaning!!! (nasty is that housecleaning but is a necessary evil activity to be done in this lifetime! :evil: )
I dont have a snow blower. I have a guy who snowplows my driveway. And I do a bit of shoveling. If I need it, my snowplow guy will also come with his little quad and plow out the space between my back door and the garage.
I dont mind shoveling, just do it in small amounts at a time. The exercise is good for me. hahah, yes, where to put the snow when every spare space has been used up, including banking the house! My neighbour has a good snowblower and his house is banked up 6 feet high along his side of the driveway!

As for where I am, I am a six hour drive east of Winnipeg. Duluth Min. is a good 5 hour drive away from me, to the east and south. I am closer to International Falls, Min. which is 2.5 hours away from me to the west and south. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam, I am liking those buttery crackers and I love putting a dabble of peanut butter on them, and making lil pb cracker sandwiches! hahah, dills on the side of course (or on top)! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's almost seventy here also redkimba - and rainy - we just had a squall move through. expecting more. think it is to be in the high forties tomorrow and then the next five days the highs are to be below freezing (32 degree f)

heidi said something about possible thunder storm. which it would be a duzy - it's been a while since we have had a storm where one wonders if they should go to the basement but instead keeps looking out the window - lots of thunder and lightening. it can really roll and boom here.

sam



Redkimba said:


> Morning, everybody! Just checking in real quick.
> 
> We're supposed to get lots of rain & possibly some severe weather. It's oddly warm today - right now it's 73F which is very unusual for here. At least I get to be inside for any icky stuff.
> 
> Off to start work. Check with ya'll later!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> that baby sure is cute kate - i hope you're spoiling him good and proper.
> 
> sam
> 
> Every chance I get, Sam! :lol:


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I like the snow drop name. MJW


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> This is sooooo neat! I love it that they have brass in the band, now just have to figure out the volume, I'm only getting pictures. The whole band is so cute!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]

It is Rock. The Ska part is when they do Jamaican rhythms. My son says it is more for younger people.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> This is sooooo neat! I love it that they have brass in the band, now just have to figure out the volume, I'm only getting pictures. The whole band is so cute!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]

I just started clicking on things and it started playing but now I don't remember what I clicked on.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1
It is Rock. The Ska part is when they do Jamaican rhythms. My son says it is more for younger people.[/quote said:


> ..................................................................................
> 
> And just what is he insinuating?!! :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> luckily our aldi's is just a couple of miles down the road - i do like some of their cereals - and their crackers are good also. i have bought strawberries there but that is about all the produce i buy there.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Kate I love your new avatar. He's just so cute! What a great smile. And so happy......what a joy!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pontuf love the new avatar! 

Angora I love the music your son's band plays! I just put in a request for them to come to Athens. Athens is quite the music scene in Georgia so I've got my fingers crossed. My DDs will drive to Atlanta for a concert but I very rarely do. It's about a 65-70 mile trip one way. 

Has anyone heard if PupLover was able to go home yesterday or today? I know she was hoping to be able to be disccharged one of those days.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Young people? That let's me out!

Haha

Pontuf



KateB said:


> Angora1
> It is Rock. The Ska part is when they do Jamaican rhythms. My son says it is more for younger people.[/quote said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Angora1
> It is Rock. The Ska part is when they do Jamaican rhythms. My son says it is more for younger people.[/quote said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow Kate Luke is growing so fast and that smile is beautiful.



KateB said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone! I just got done scraping the driveway! There were places where it was 1/4" thick. Our driveway faces East so doesn't get a lot of sun right now and the rain that then froze and the snow on top of it made for a mess up near the garage doors. It is melting today but then the water backs up into the garage so I got my scraper out (looks basically like a hoe for the garden but there is no bend before the blade) and got under a corner and just kept going. DH will be impressed. He has been slightly under the weather...not enough to stay home from work but when he gets home he is wiped out. At least when it gets cold again the driveway won't be so treacherous.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Have you tried the new Ritz crackers? They are like chips and they are really good. I can't believe that I still cannot find ketchup chips here in Arizona! Especially since we have so many Canadian snowbirds here and many Canadians who own second homes.
> 
> AZsticks can you get the ketchup chips in Kingman?
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

It is Rock. The Ska part is when they do Jamaican rhythms. My son says it is more for younger people.[/quote]

Does that mean young in age or mind? I didn't think it sounded too bad.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yummy. Just bookmarked it. Thanks

Pontuf



NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > luckily our aldi's is just a couple of miles down the road - i do like some of their cereals - and their crackers are good also. i have bought strawberries there but that is about all the produce i buy there.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Yummy. Just bookmarked it. Thanks
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> You are very welcome.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love this recipe NanaCaren. If you have others I'd love to see them.



NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > luckily our aldi's is just a couple of miles down the road - i do like some of their cereals - and their crackers are good also. i have bought strawberries there but that is about all the produce i buy there.
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Caren, could we have a recipe for the crackers you make? That sounds tasty and interesting.

Ohio JOy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> It is Rock. The Ska part is when they do Jamaican rhythms. My son says it is more for younger people.


Does that mean young in age or mind? I didn't think it sounded too bad.[/quote]

Thanks Nana. Perhaps both.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love this recipe NanaCaren. If you have others I'd love to see them.
> 
> Mine and the youngest grandsons favorite of all time. I will find the rest of the ones I have made.
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Daralene, sweetest good wishes for your anniversary.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Did some running around with DD late morning and afternoon and am feeling absolutely wiped out. Going to take a nap and will check back later. Peace to all.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Young people? That let's me out!
> 
> Haha
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Daralene, sweetest good wishes for your anniversary.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you so much.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > It is Rock. The Ska part is when they do Jamaican rhythms. My son says it is more for younger people.
> ...


Thanks Nana. Perhaps both.[/quote]

My late niece would have loved this music.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

For anyone wanting a gluten free cracker. I haven't tried this one yet. I will have to substitute the soy for another flour. For those with a soy allergy Chickpea flour, Brown Rice Flour or Quinoa flour are good substitutes.

Gluten Free Flour Mix 

3 cups rice flour
1 cup soy flour 
1 cup corn flour (not corn starch) 
1 cup arrowroot flour
1 cup corn starch
1 cup potato starch (not flour)
1/2 cup glutenous rice flour
1/2 cup tapioca flour

put all ingredients into a large bowl. Whisk well and store in a ziplock bag. 


4 cups gluten free flour
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
3/4 cups shortening
1/3 cup skim milk
1 cup water
salt, pepper and rosemary (optional)

instructions:

preheat oven to 375*F 

Mix flour and baking powder 
Cut in shortening until mixture has consistency of corse meal.
Add liquid and stir to form a dough
Roll into a very thin sheet 
Cut into circles or squares and place on an un-greased baking pan
Prick with a fork 4-5 times and sprinkle with seasonings if using
Bake 6-7 minutes, turning once halfway through.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Holy Smokes!! 62 pages - I read up to 34 on Sunday and now I am wayyyyyyyyyyyyy behind!!! Yesterday was cold and windy and I finally got some housework done. I finished DD's BFF's hooded scarf and got that in the mail today with out taking a pictured... but it is the 4th one I've made so that's ok. I am going to try and get caught up with all of you today and this evening - so I am headed back to page 34, but I just wanted to say Hello and I hope all is going well for all ya'll!! luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Very pretty - I have that pattern in my bookmark list and I really like it in that yarn - I have 2 skeins - 2 different colorways - I need to find something to make with just one skein of the Amazing....


purl2diva said:


> This is the cowl I made this week. The pattern is on Ravelry-Canaletto Cowl. It is an easily remembered pattern and goes quickly. I made the long version which can be doubled-good for Midwestern winters.I used Lion Brand Amazing Yarn in Aurora colorway. I used 450 yards (3 skeins). Please excuse my paper towel holder model---it was the best I could do in a pinch.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

That sock is wonderful - you are quite the teacher and Angora is quite the knit artist!!!!


darowil said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Maybe you need to give someone like Sam or Julie your email address in a PM so that they can send you a link Marge - we really miss you and worry when we don't hear from you. I hope your health issues improve. - AZ


margewhaples said:


> I've been having probs for months with this. Why can't they list the tea party for those of us who are regulars. It would save so much looking. Marlark Marge.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Good thing we like you twice as much!!!! AZ


Gweniepooh said:


> double your pleasure, double your fun with double KTP posting for everyone!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm so glad that you and your brother are having a relationship. Good for you and him both- luv-AZ


Poledra65 said:


> Hi everybody, I have so much reading to do tonight to catch up, I didn't get far last night.
> 
> My older brother came to visit today, it was wonderful to see him and spend time. It's the first time we've ever seen each other, we've talked 2 or 3 times on the phone, but that's it. He moved back to Cheyenne after many years in Southern California, and when he saw on Facebook (we had friended each other last year), that we had moved to Torrington, sent me a fb message that he wanted my phone and address, so yesterday he called and today he came up. Felt like we've known each other all our lives.
> Dad didn't find out about him until he was about to graduate high school as my grandmother had kept that information from him, she had gotten the letter to dad letting him know that Lewis' mom was pregnant and never gave it to dad. At that point he didn't know how to deal with it, and Lewis was having his own issues, so they never talked to each other. Sad, but we are moving forward.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So glad to hear Dad is better SG - I know how worried you have been - thinking of you and your family - luv-AZ


Southern Gal said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > southern gal - just wanted to comment on your dad - i know how hard it is to fight pneumonia when you have copd - have done it quite a few times - sending him mountains of healing energy - and hopes of a quick recovery.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm glad DH's hand is better - men hate being told what to do - mine is the world's worst patient. It's funny that big bro and DH have common ground - maybe you married someone like your Dad and then it would follow that his son has some of his qualities too..... it's a mystery!! 


Poledra65 said:


> Julie, yes it is wonderful to start a real relationship with him. I tease DH this evening that he'd just met his soul mate, and I had always thought it was me. Lol... They have a lot in common, too funny.
> DH's hand is doing really well, I told him he should ice it, but he said NO!..., lol, But he's able to make a good fist now, and it's not nearly as swollen, just a little bit now.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I'm so glad that you have talked to him and cleared up his desires. I know that he can be a handful for you - but it seemed that you both were making friends at church and that is probably where you will find the help you need to keep Fale home for as long as possible. This will require some thinking - and planning - but you are good at both and I'm sure you will find the help locally that you need. I'm glad for you both - I believe that you two belong together as long as that's possible. luv-AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, yes it is wonderful to start a real relationship with him. I tease DH this evening that he'd just met his soul mate, and I had always thought it was me. Lol... They have a lot in common, too funny.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Great job!! I have a "little house on the prairie" style pattern that I just love - I have made them for babies and for my DD and friends (thirty somethings) and they are a big hit with the skin damage aversion crowd.


Redkimba said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I have just spoken at last to Fale- he definitely wants to come back to New Zealand- so thank goodness I have established that. The two of us just have to stand firm, in this decision.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Wait to you see that smiling face and get that big hug - then you can really take a deep breath!! 


Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you's to Sorlenna
> Designer
> Poledra
> Southern Gal
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

What a smile Kate - he just lights up!!!! 


KateB said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > double your pleasure, double your fun with double KTP posting for everyone!
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad you're headed home - it's so hard to rest in the hospital - love to you - AZ


Pup lover said:


> do believe I am getting to go home today. waiting for Dr.
> 
> Betina your GS and friends are in our prayers. Julie I do hope and pray that you have no problems getting Fale home to you.
> 
> Will be glad to get home to my own bed,be rid of the iv and pet my pups! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have finally gotten caught up. It is a weird day in Texas. It was 78 F for most of the day and now it has cooled off and rained. Lots of sick children at school. 6th grade was loud and disrespectful today. Luckily I will see them only 4 more times! 

I am tired today. I have a feeling that some of it is lack of caffeine. Also, working is the main problem. I've been walking on the treadmill lately, and I hope that I will show a good weight loss tomorrow. I hope I get to knit some tonight.

I'll check back later.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sheesh. Laying tile is a job, but DD has been at it like a pro today and I got my rug moved out and got my workroom floor cleaned (this involved moving almost everything...twice...too much stuff!). And then I put some chicken in the oven for supper; we talked about going out but nope...


gottastch said:


> I should have tried to make something smaller first but that is me, jump in with both feet and make my own patterns and figure it out as I go. I've learned a lot but in doing so I caused myself a lot of frustration that I didn't need. Live and learn, right?


I hear you there! I do the same thing (and not just with knitting). :XD:


thewren said:


> what a beautiful pattern sorlenna - now you need to knit a flapper dress to go with it.
> sam


You know, Sam, that is a great idea...but I don't want to think about the cast on for that one just yet! Heh.


Sandy said:


> I finally finished my Huggable Bear by Gypsycream. I am still trying to decide whether or not to trim its muzzle (if I do and don't like it I can't put it back). I will post pictures of it. I am still thinking of a name.


I like the idea of Sparkle as part of the name. I think I'd leave the muzzle, as I like that furry face.


Ezenby said:


> Have you tried giving Ringo Brewers Yeast? There is a product that has biotin and yeast in powder form. It is a very high grade of brewers yeast. When one of my Dachshunds would have an itching problem...hot spots....this would work. I would not go with the treatment for allergies. Dogs itch due to the reaction from fleas....like an allergy. I believe the yeast also repels fleas.


I need to tell DD about this--their beagle gets allergic reactions to fleas in summer, and this would certainly be less expensive than the prescription the vet gives.

How many Dachshunds do you have? I really miss mine.


Redkimba said:


> Thank you all for the compliments on the sunbonnet. Wearing "all those layers" isn't bad - they didn't wear "all those layers" all the time either. I remember a diary entry where the ladies were in the parlor & wearing basically only their chemises and drawers because it was so hot (but no males were there at the time). I've worn a sheer dress & had my bare feet in a basin of cool water to make it through a hot afternoon. >.<


Yes, I would certainly have been going about in a shift and drawers!

I have yet to finish the second pink/white mitt and then maybe another hat...if I have enough yarn left over. I finally got the last thing out of the frog pond and so have a new ball of yarn, but it's cotton and I don't think I'll make mitts. I'll set it aside for now and figure out what it's really supposed to be later!

Gotta go check on my food...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's a shot of the hat and the finished mitts. I was hoping to get outside this afternoon to get some "real person" shots in natural light, but we are getting more rain (about which I shall not complain!). So, once I get better pictures, I will be able to finalize the pattern.
> 
> As for friendships, well, I know my heart is better for having met you all!
> 
> Off to cook supper now...


Sorlenna love the hat!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Puplover - are you home? Hope you are feeling much better.
((((((((Hugs)))))))))))
XO
Pontuf



Pup lover said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a shot of the hat and the finished mitts. I was hoping to get outside this afternoon to get some "real person" shots in natural light, but we are getting more rain (about which I shall not complain!). So, once I get better pictures, I will be able to finalize the pattern.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> curious to know, what is Ritz? I had thought Sam mean't like 'putting on the Ritz'.


RItz is a round buttery cracker.

http://www.nabiscoworld.com/ritz/[/quote]

We get them here Lurker- they go very well with cheese- one of the best IMHO. And they aren't expensive- do you get Arnotts? http://www.arnotts.com.au/our-products/products/crackers-and-crispbreads.aspx


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Three times more we get to see Luke! He is getting so big!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> [Julie, do you have the 'No win, no fee' type of lawyers in NZ?


We have only a so called Citizens' Advice Bureau but they will merely tell me 'see a lawyer', and they are expensive! Can't make a free will any longer- and I just discovered that when we re-married it invalidated the will I thought was my current one. About $150 to replace it- so at the moment I am dying 'intestate'. same cost for a POA. and Lupe has overdrawn Fale's account, groan.... Don't have enough money to put it right- I was so short this week- I need to be able to get some vegetables![/quote]

I am amazed that your will was invalidated because you re-married. Our wills stay in effect forever unless we change them. We can add handwritten codicils which are legal (as long as it is in our handwriting). Does your legal system allow you to handwrite your entire will? Might be worthwhile checking.[/quote]

Our wills are invalidated by marriage- onre couple asked David to write there wills for them and had them signed as part of the ceremony (I guess when they sigend the register). Renewing vows I wouldn't (I think) invalidate a will- but if you have been divorced and then remarry it is a new marriage so would invalidtae the previpous will.
We can write our own wills- but if it is at all beyond simple it is not recommended. Unfortunatelly I am married to a lawyer so our wills are well out of date in that we still have guardians for the rirls (but then again as we are still doing hte same with our assessts it doesn't really matter).


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Kathy the Christmas stocking are beautiful!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks, Sandy. I'm learning lots...jumped in with both feet - you know me


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Daralene: I am unsure of Australian law: However it is wise to add a codicil every couple of years as this makes the will less contestable at least in courts in Calif. It isn't the same all over the
US even .There should be something to the effect that the stipulations herein continue to be your desires and that there has been no duress with which they were stated and then sign and date and 2 witnesses. Marlark Marge


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, I hope it's a girl, too! Can't wait to know for sure!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Thanks, Sandy. I'm learning lots...jumped in with both feet - you know me


That's the only way to jump in!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Cant find the company I use to order from but look at this site and you will see they have powder and tablets. My dogs were about 12 pounds and I sprinkled their food with a little less than 1/4 teasp. They have a brand... 4 paws with a dog pictured on the label. They are putting garlic in some. http://www.vitacost.com/



thewren said:


> ezenby - how much and how often did you administer the brewers yeast. i assume you sprinkled it on the dog's food.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Oooh Ezenby, be very careful with the garlic. My vet always said no onion, garlic, grapes or dark chocolate. The onion and garlic do something to the liver or kidneys...can't remember which right now but it can make pets very sick. Is there a brand with no garlic? Just a thought. Wouldn't want anything to happen to your fur babies. ((Hugs))


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I found Brewers Yeast at one of the health food stores today. Since all four of our dogs eat out of the same bowl I just sprinkled about 1/4 of a cup on top of their dry food. They ate it up so we'll see how it works. Only two of them get hot spots but all get fleas and someone also said it was good for their coats so it will be good for all of them. My dogs range from 12 lbs to 50 lbs.


Ezenby said:


> Cant find the company I use to order from but look at this site and you will see they have powder and tablets. My dogs were about 12 pounds and I sprinkled their food with a little less than 1/4 teasp. They have a brand... 4 paws with a dog pictured on the label. They are putting garlic in some. http://www.vitacost.com/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Lurker2 said ..They prey on suckers like me. I was caught by an advertisement on the KP would you believe- did not realise KP has no control over the advertising. But it cost me around $130 NZ the only way out I could see was to cancel my card and get the bank to issue me with a number the company did not have. Ever tried tracing these companies? they are like quick silver![/quote]

You are so right about how you never know the honest from the bad companies. The honest companies will let you go along and then ask for your review before completing the transaction. Not one I was one....they just gobbled up my order and no way to cancel. Now in the process of mailing back with a request verified as received. More money spent. ...hoping to be refunded. Ill stick to my usual companies. Amazon has been wonderful...can order just about anything you want.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I LOVE Amazon...always get what I ordered and on time...with no funny business


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well that is progress anyway - it won't be long now. Luv- AZ


Gweniepooh said:


> Home again. Little disappointed because I still have a cast, a new removable one. Positive side it is lighter in weight and I can take it off for bathing/showering and physical therapy. Physical therapist nearly had a fit when she saw me knitting before she gave me the new cast. Said no knitting without cast on. hehehehe. I'll be good. Was very pleased at the range of motion so far and said the knitting I had done while in the cast probably helped some. In two weeks they will also cut the length of the cast down to about my wrist.
> 
> Julie glad you got to speak to Fale and Lupe. Things will come to a good conclusion soon hopefully.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well that would save you some money - I hope that she follows through with that. And there is nothing that says he has to go back. I wouldn't let him out of my sight once he gets back until she's gone. There is just something not quite right about all of this IMO. Luv-AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Also.....I do not understand why they sell the yeast with Garlic. I believe Gottastch is right about the Garlic and Onions...my vet said it is not a good thing.

Gweniepooh... sounds like you have the powdered yeast. Did your dogs react to this new stuff on the food? I had no problems.

Have had eight dachshunds in my life. Two when my children were growing up. Around 1980 adopted from humane society a mix breed...Chelsea. She was my husbands love. He had a big dog and thought small dogs were not to be his kind. She wrapped him up!! She went blind at 15 but could track him anywhere. The next...Wimpy... came to us because he was a mistreated oldie. Next...another boy...Rudy... my niece couldnt keep because he was so scared of her lab. Believe he had a abused past...so afraid. But...he was ours and he just fit in line. Next..the owners needed to find a home for him because they were moving. Wolfie got in line with the others. Big dog passed and Chelsea passed at 18 years old. Next Wimp and Rudy at 16 and 17. When I went through chemo my lover Wolfie was a sweetheart...always at my side. He passed two years ago at 17. Now have Toby and Tina...brother and sister...he is black and she is red....just 2 years old now. Guess you can tell how much I loved my babies. Love to see pictures of all KP furbabies...big or small.



Gweniepooh said:


> I found Brewers Yeast at one of the health food stores today. Since all four of our dogs eat out of the same bowl I just sprinkled about 1/4 of a cup on top of their dry food. They ate it up so we'll see how it works. Only two of them get hot spots but all get fleas and someone also said it was good for their coats so it will be good for all of them. My dogs range from 12 lbs to 50 lbs.
> 
> 
> Ezenby said:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I haven't had any problem with them eating their food with it sprinkled on it yet. Fortunately my babies are not at all picky eaters but try to give them a tablet/pill is another issue all together. The brewers yeast I got is JUST the brewers yeast..no garlic.



Ezenby said:


> Also.....I do not understand why they sell the yeast with Garlic. I believe Gottastch is right about the Garlic and Onions...my vet said it is not a good thing.
> 
> Gweniepooh... sounds like you have the powdered yeast. Did your dogs react to this new stuff on the food? I had no problems.
> 
> Have had eight dachshunds in my life. Two when my children were growing up. Around 1980 adopted from humane society a mix breed...Chelsea. She was my husbands love. He had a big dog and thought small dogs were not to be his kind. She wrapped him up!! She went blind at 15 but could track him anywhere. The next...Wimpy... came to us because he was a mistreated oldie. Next...another boy...Rudy... my niece couldnt keep because he was so scared of her lab. Believe he had a abused past...so afraid. But...he was ours and he just fit in line. Next..the owners needed to find a home for him because they were moving. Wolfie got in line with the others. Big dog passed and Chelsea passed at 18 years old. Next Wimp and Rudy at 16 and 17. When I went through chemo my lover Wolfie was a sweetheart...always at my side. He passed two years ago at 17. Now have Toby and Tina...brother and sister...he is black and she is red....just 2 years old now. Guess you can tell how much I loved my babies. Love to see pictures of all KP furbabies...big or small.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I concur AZ and Julie. Something is really sounding off.



AZ Sticks said:


> Well that would save you some money - I hope that she follows through with that. And there is nothing that says he has to go back. I wouldn't let him out of my sight once he gets back until she's gone. There is just something not quite right about all of this IMO. Luv-AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just caught the tail end of the weather report for the next couple of days for here..70F tomorrow (wed,) and 30F Thurs. Ridiculous weather this year. No wonder folks are getting sick...can't figure how to dress weather appropriate.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so right Sandy..I shouldn't complain at all. Sometimes I just expect too much progress too soon. I am truly thankful for the progress I have made already. Th surgeon did a wonderful job minimizing the scars too.

How are you and DH doing now?



AZ Sticks said:


> Well that is progress anyway - it won't be long now. Luv- AZ
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

It sounds like you are getting the dr.'s attention - that is a good thing. And lots of hugs for you- hang in there it will sort itself out.


Lurker 2 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Hello! Got back from my neighbor's father's funeral a while ago. We had freezing rain last night, so couldn't go to the wake. The roads are much better today - thank goodness! I made some of the baked chicken enchiladas and put them in the neighbor's refrigerator and let their dogs out to tinkle; they are so cute - when you let them in, they sit on the rug by the door to have their feet dried with a towel that is nearby  They behaved nicely for me. I also received a delivery of flowers for them that was delivered to their home. I just happened to be walking by my window and saw the big purple truck out front. I went out and told the delivery person that the family wasn't home right now and could I receive his delivery? He gave them to me and put a note on their door. Needless to say, I took the note off the door and took the flowers over when I took the food over
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Very nice!


Sorlenna said:


> Here's a shot of the hat and the finished mitts. I was hoping to get outside this afternoon to get some "real person" shots in natural light, but we are getting more rain (about which I shall not complain!). So, once I get better pictures, I will be able to finalize the pattern.
> 
> As for friendships, well, I know my heart is better for having met you all!
> 
> Off to cook supper now...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely work and I really like the color way - it is so fresh looking.


gottastch said:


> Here is my Christmas stocking...doesn't look so bad in the photo. It has been wet and dried but needs a touch-up with the iron, maybe? Oooops, sorry it is sideways


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's almost seventy here also redkimba - and rainy - we just had a squall move through. expecting more. think it is to be in the high forties tomorrow and then the next five days the highs are to be below freezing (32 degree f)

heidi said something about possible thunder storm. which it would be a duzy - it's been a while since we have had a storm where one wonders if they should go to the basement but instead keeps looking out the window - lots of thunder and lightening. it can really roll and boom here.

sam



Redkimba said:


> Morning, everybody! Just checking in real quick.
> 
> We're supposed to get lots of rain & possibly some severe weather. It's oddly warm today - right now it's 73F which is very unusual for here. At least I get to be inside for any icky stuff.
> 
> Off to start work. Check with ya'll later!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congratulations daralene - get better so you can go out and celebrate.

sam



Angora1 said:


> It is our 47th wedding anniversary tonight. I just started to come down with something last night so hope I can go out for a nice dinner with my sweetie. Yes, we eloped in the middle of a snow storm. Crazy us. Tried to get DH to switch our anniversary to summer but no going.  Can't believe how close we are to our 5oth now.
> 
> Back to work on my socks. How I am enjoying them. Definitely hooked and understand they are a great project to have ready to take when you are going anywhere. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Since I tend to take on more projects than I can finish in a reasonable amount of time (got 4 going right now) I decided to post my progress on my sock from Darowil's workshop. I know I do this to myself but I just prefer to have many projects at once...keeps me on my toes and from getting bored with a single project. Of course it also is probably why I tend to have to frog LOL!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm right there with ya, Gweniepooh...the more projects going the better for me  I love to be busy, busy, busy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy Anniversary!! 


Angora1 said:


> It is our 47th wedding anniversary tonight. I just started to come down with something last night so hope I can go out for a nice dinner with my sweetie. Yes, we eloped in the middle of a snow storm. Crazy us. Tried to get DH to switch our anniversary to summer but no going.  Can't believe how close we are to our 5oth now.
> 
> Back to work on my socks. How I am enjoying them. Definitely hooked and understand they are a great project to have ready to take when you are going anywhere. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Whew, I just finished the big snowflakes on the stocking...time for bed for this sleeping head. Chat tomorrow...can't wait to find out about Heidi's baby, Sam!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sometimes we just need to throw our cares out into the universe - let them go and trust that all will be well. if the passes are closed they will find out long before they get there --and there are places for them to pull over to chain up (which i had to do a couple of times) - all will be well daralene -- i am sure you raised a responsibile child - trust in that knowledge.

go - enjoy the celebration of the past 47 years - and you might be surprised - you might get another 47.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Sharing a concern and joy. DS is on tour again and with this winter weather a real concern. He is in a different city and State almost every night. Since the 18th of this month he as been in RI, NH, NY (2 cities), PA, OH, WI,MN, NE, CO (2 cities), today Wyoming and tomorrow Utah. It goes on like this all across the States north and south east and west out to California up to Seattle Washington. I know the weather has been awful and I try not to think about the roads they are driving on, freezing rain, blinding snow. I'm just turning it over and praying because if I worry I will be sick. I am so happy for him having this opportunity but being a mother. Well, I'm sure I don't have to tell the rest of you. I am letting go of it now and trusting. Trying not to think about it. I did warn him to check the passes in the Rockies as they would probably be closed and allow time to drive out of the way to get around them. My chest is heavy so I need to take a few more deep breaths. Imagining they were on some pretty high and dangerous roads in Colorado. The tour will be over March 1st and actually ends back in Cambridge, Mass. Interesting as that is where he went to College.
> Ok, I said I was going to stop. Thanks for any prayers.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Prayers for safe travel for the band- 


Angora1 said:


> Sharing a concern and joy. DS is on tour again and with this winter weather a real concern. He is in a different city and State almost every night. Since the 18th of this month he as been in RI, NH, NY (2 cities), PA, OH, WI,MN, NE, CO (2 cities), today Wyoming and tomorrow Utah. It goes on like this all across the States north and south east and west out to California up to Seattle Washington. I know the weather has been awful and I try not to think about the roads they are driving on, freezing rain, blinding snow. I'm just turning it over and praying because if I worry I will be sick. I am so happy for him having this opportunity but being a mother. Well, I'm sure I don't have to tell the rest of you. I am letting go of it now and trusting. Trying not to think about it. I did warn him to check the passes in the Rockies as they would probably be closed and allow time to drive out of the way to get around them. My chest is heavy so I need to take a few more deep breaths. Imagining they were on some pretty high and dangerous roads in Colorado. The tour will be over March 1st and actually ends back in Cambridge, Mass. Interesting as that is where he went to College.
> Ok, I said I was going to stop. Thanks for any prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he looks so innocent with that dog biscuit in his mouth.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Julie, you have wonderful dogs! Such personalities! What would we do without these little guys???
> Pontuf stuck by me for two weeks, never leaving my bedroom unless DH came up to get him and take him out. Rick made a point of spending a lot of time with him ( he already had so much to do!) Pontuf has such a kind soul personality. Just the sweetest dog....
> 
> Pontuf
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

before you download it look at all the comments first and see what others have to say about it. after reading it i did not download it.

sam



budasha said:


> [Yes, I had to cancel my card and get a new one too. The charge was contested and the credit card company handled it for me. Half back was better than nothing. Oh no Lurker, yours was even more expensive than mine. How awful. To think it happened right here on our own KP where you saw the ad. Did you get adblocplus so no ads show at all? It is wonderful. Our own Agnes told me about it and I think Sam has it now too.


Angora'

What is "adblocplus"? and how do I get it?[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

another success story - a beautiful stocking - love the pineapples - they are going to be more than pleased - believe it.

sam



gottastch said:


> Thanks for all your kind words about my Christmas stocking. So you think I'm being too fussy then? I am so critical of my work, I know, but when it is going to someone else, I guess I want them to be happy to receive it and not roll their eyes behind my back - ha! The fiance's stocking is going more smoothly. Her "big" picture is a very large Fair Isle snowflake. The boy proposed to the girl in Hawaii so instead of pine trees, the boy's mom asked if I could somehow figure out palm trees. I tried and even think I have what looks like a pineapple between the trees. Maybe they won't think so but I needed a filler between the trees.
> 
> I should have tried to make something smaller first but that is me, jump in with both feet and make my own patterns and figure it out as I go. I've learned a lot but in doing so I caused myself a lot of frustration that I didn't need. Live and learn, right?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are you doing to your floors sorlenna - send us a picture - i want to see.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Hi, all--we are doing floors today so I am not able to sit down and respond properly yet--but I am overwhelmed at all the kind words for my hat/mitts! I will get back here into the conversation as soon I can!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will you look at that smile - what a precious baby.

sam



KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I could stop the card from my end- but I was trying to be kind- and strictly speaking it is Fale's card. I suspect the one that has done it will be the nephew. I have to wait another couple of hours and the bank will open their telephone lines.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't i look great!

sam



Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it definitely is easier to drive on snow than ice - brakes don't do well on ice.

sam



gottastch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

try dabbing some honey on the pb instead of the pickle - actually put on all the honey it will hold - sometimes i make a hole with the pb just so i can get more honey on it - pop the whole thing in your mouth. makes a splash of pure deliciousness.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Sam, I am liking those buttery crackers and I love putting a dabble of peanut butter on them, and making lil pb cracker sandwiches! hahah, dills on the side of course (or on top)! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks caren -- sesame seeds are on my shopping list.

sam

[quote=NanaCarenOne of the cracker receipts I have made. When the grandchildren are over in the summer I will often use ****** cutters for the shapes. 

Sesame Crackers

Ive been making sesame crackers for decades, tweaking my recipe over the years. They have a wholesome, rich, nutty flavor.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Now I'm getting hungry


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks caren - anchovies - maybe they won't be so mad ground up with everything else. wonder what would happen it you left them out. but i should try this as is - just to see. guess i will put anchovies on my shopping list.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Love this recipe NanaCaren. If you have others I'd love to see them.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the color gwen - you will have to model them when you are finished.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Since I tend to take on more projects than I can finish in a reasonable amount of time (got 4 going right now) I decided to post my progress on my sock from Darowil's workshop. I know I do this to myself but I just prefer to have many projects at once...keeps me on my toes and from getting bored with a single project. Of course it also is probably why I tend to have to frog LOL!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I've never seen smoked paprika have you? Would Aldi maybe have it? I'm referring to the recipe from Caren.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will have to look gwen - i've not seen it in the grocery that i go to - i will check at aldi's. maybe amazon has it.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I've never seen smoked paprika have you? Would Aldi maybe have it? I'm referring to the recipe from Caren.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just checked amazon and the price ranges from 3.98 to $23.00 for the various smoked paprika. Wow what a range of price.



thewren said:


> i will have to look gwen - i've not seen it in the grocery that i go to - i will check at aldi's. maybe amazon has it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm headed to bed. See you tomorrow. Peace and hugs to all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > It is our 47th wedding anniversary tonight. I just started to come down with something last night so hope I can go out for a nice dinner with my sweetie. Yes, we eloped in the middle of a snow storm. Crazy us. Tried to get DH to switch our anniversary to summer but no going.  Can't believe how close we are to our 5oth now.
> ...


Thank you so much.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sharing a concern and joy. DS is on tour again and with this winter weather a real concern. He is in a different city and State almost every night. Since the 18th of this month he as been in RI, NH, NY (2 cities), PA, OH, WI,MN, NE, CO (2 cities), today Wyoming and tomorrow Utah. It goes on like this all across the States north and south east and west out to California up to Seattle Washington. I know the weather has been awful and I try not to think about the roads they are driving on, freezing rain, blinding snow. I'm just turning it over and praying because if I worry I will be sick. I am so happy for him having this opportunity but being a mother. Well, I'm sure I don't have to tell the rest of you. I am letting go of it now and trusting. Trying not to think about it. I did warn him to check the passes in the Rockies as they would probably be closed and allow time to drive out of the way to get around them. My chest is heavy so I need to take a few more deep breaths. Imagining they were on some pretty high and dangerous roads in Colorado. The tour will be over March 1st and actually ends back in Cambridge, Mass. Interesting as that is where he went to College.
> ...


Thank you. :thumbup:

Now that is one cute smile your grandson has :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now why did they go and make things difficult my making so many different kinds?

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just checked amazon and the price ranges from 3.98 to $23.00 for the various smoked paprika. Wow what a range of price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

time to go to bed - see you tomorrow.

sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Since I tend to take on more projects than I can finish in a reasonable amount of time (got 4 going right now) I decided to post my progress on my sock from Darowil's workshop. I know I do this to myself but I just prefer to have many projects at once...keeps me on my toes and from getting bored with a single project. Of course it also is probably why I tend to have to frog LOL!


looking good Gweniepooh.
I have to make a conscious effort at times to finish things (says me as I begin something new! but these are meant to be aChristmas present , so a high priority) - I keep lining up more and more things to do. I have so far resisted the temptation to begin my jacket from yarn I got for Christmas- trying to get more important things done- and then I am silly enough as to agree to some things for yarn bombing! At least that doesn't matter too much what it looks like, just bright and colourful!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I didn't think I would like them but they are good. I had used anchovies in other receipts but there was never this much. These will be one of the Tapas being served at Grant and Nix's wedding. 
Sardines or maybe herring might make a good substitute. Some of Chrissy's friends ate a whole batch and when they asked what was in them they were surprised. I still don't think I would eat anchovies on my pizza though.



thewren said:


> thanks caren - anchovies - maybe they won't be so mad ground up with everything else. wonder what would happen it you left them out. but i should try this as is - just to see. guess i will put anchovies on my shopping list.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i will have to look gwen - i've not seen it in the grocery that i go to - i will check at aldi's. maybe amazon has it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I have seen it at walmart right in the regular spice isle. It is in all the grocery stores here and Sam's Club has it too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Here's a link that sounds very good, I just received it but thought I'd share. Receipts from Aldi for gluten free pizza.

http://aldi.us/us/html/service/2744_20021_ENU_HTML.htm


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Keebler oyster crackers are good too! I've been eating them for two weeks!
> 
> Pontuf


Anytime I hear about oyster crackers I am reminded of my paternal grandpa. He told me of a story when he was in the Navy during WWII. He went to the kitchen for crackers. Of course you had to eat all they gave you - they gave him a big ole box of them things. He had to eat them all. He admitted to getting sick of them by the end of the box..

**
EDIT TO ADD:
Sam - hope the weather/storms weren't too bad for you. We ended up getting just a lot of rain although the clouds did roll in awfully dark yesterday afternoon. Now it's 45 & not expected to get up above 50 or so.

Gweniepooh - I love the socks. Looks good!

I've put off getting started at work for as long as I could. Check back later.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Since I tend to take on more projects than I can finish in a reasonable amount of time (got 4 going right now) I decided to post my progress on my sock from Darowil's workshop. I know I do this to myself but I just prefer to have many projects at once...keeps me on my toes and from getting bored with a single project. Of course it also is probably why I tend to have to frog LOL!


Gwenie, your sock looks Wonderful. Now that is what to wear on a dull day to cheer yourself up. The colors are quite beautiful. Looks like you are doing a great job and it sure has been fun learning how to do socks with you. Bravo. I'm inspired by your yarn and am going to be looking for some like that!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Young people? That let's me out!
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

We had such a nice anniversary. DH came home with red roses for me and I had made him a card, which he loved. I had two swans on it where they come together and their heads make a heart. This was a reminder of time spent in Bruges, Belgium in a B&B at The Lake of Love. DH has worn his hat every day since I got it finished and last night was no exception. My goodness, too bad I didn't do the socks for him, he would have been head to toe in my knitting with hat, sweater, and socks. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Since I tend to take on more projects than I can finish in a reasonable amount of time (got 4 going right now) I decided to post my progress on my sock from Darowil's workshop. I know I do this to myself but I just prefer to have many projects at once...keeps me on my toes and from getting bored with a single project. Of course it also is probably why I tend to have to frog LOL!


It's looking good, Gwennie. Love your choice of colours. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

What a nice anniversary, Angora!!!! I'm assuming that you felt well enough to go out?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> We had such a nice anniversary. DH came home with red roses for me and I had made him a card, which he loved. I had two swans on it where they come together and their heads make a heart. This was a reminder of time spent in Bruges, Belgium in a B&B at The Lake of Love. DH has worn his hat every day since I got it finished and last night was no exception. My goodness, too bad I didn't do the socks for him, he would have been head to toe in my knitting with hat, sweater, and socks. :lol: :lol: :lol:


So glad you had a lovely time. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

KateB said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

From our dear Marianne:

Good Morning, sorry I was not up to being on the computer at all yesterday, worn out from all the going and comings of the day I feel a bit better today, still drained but able to concentrate a bit more and that is a major improvement!
First doctor visit was good, but they drew 2 vials of blood for testing, said that the tenderness of the surgery site would improve with time and the usual watch for blood and so forth. Second visit with the internist was a bit more involved, he did an ultrasound (or whatever it is called) on the liver area, dang that lotion stuff is COLD!!!!! All appeared to be doing okay, but they drew another 4 vials for testing, I told them that the other doctor had taken 2 but they wanted other tests than what he would have run I joked and said that all the blood that I am making now they are taking out for testing but on the other hand the color of the blood is a darker red than normal so that to me means the new liver growth is doing it's job He has put new restrictions on my activity as the pain or what I would call discomfort is from my bending and lifting even light objects. So now I have one of those reacher things that are used to pick up stuff, surprising at how much weight they can lift! They did say that this was only for another few months I do so hate to be this dependent on another to lift minor things for me. C will have to get the pots and pans for me to cook and that is just a huge bother for me, but she laughed and said at least I was able to cook again! She purchased a bar stool for me to use at the island so that when I cut up veggies or mix something I can sit instead of standing which is a major bonus (don't know why I didn't think of that)
I did start a class in Entrelac knitting on Craftsy, I am loving it so far. It's basically short rows which thanks to Sam and others I have learned to do when making the coaster patterns that they shared. I've only done the first lesson but managed to complete my "homework" and if I can will do the second lesson today. I did find that the size 0, 1 and 2 DPN's are just too small for my hands right now, had severe cramping trying to do all the stitches and so forth on the sock classes. I'll try them when good o' Arthur decides to visit someone else for a change
We are forecast to have severe weather starting soon, it is horrible outside right now wind is gusting and I fear we may loose our electricity. But we are comfy and the temps are in the high 60's and if the weather isn't too threatening (tornado's are a possibility) we can move to the camper where I have all the comforts (full battery power and propane for heat and cooking)
Lights just blinked so I am going to sign off. Please give my loves and Prayers to everyone, sorry I am not able to stay on long enough to catch up with everyone's comings and goings. Hope those that are troubled are improving and I have a list of all that are in our group and say prayers daily for all.
Lights blinked again, so I am off at least till things settle down.
Loves, Hugs and Prayers... .you mean so much to me, no one really knows how much I do love this group, everyone touches my heart in so many ways. Love having so many brothers and sisters!! (anyone heard from JoeP)
Byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
M.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gottasch and Kate, thanks and yes, I did feel well enough. I may well fight this off again. Second time I started to get this, so time will tell.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora, thanks for passing on Marianne's message, it's good to hear from her, and she's right, we haven't heard from Joe for a while...? Hope everything's ok with him and isn't it so like Marianne still to be thinking about others in the midst of all she's going through! :thumbup: 
Off to get the tea organised soon (4.23pm here). I was out for lunch, so it's salad for me with a turkey steak, not sure what I'm making for Bill (DH). I'll be back later, anxious to hear what Heidi's having.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Angora, thanks for passing on Marianne's message, it's good to hear from her, and she's right, we haven't heard from Joe for a while...? Hope everything's ok with him and isn't it so like Marianne still to be thinking about others in the midst of all she's going through! :thumbup:
> Off to get the tea organised soon (4.23pm here). I was out for lunch, so it's salad for me with a turkey steak, not sure what I'm making for Bill (DH). I'll be back later, anxious to hear what Heidi's having.


Just butting in briefly- I am trying to keep a lower profile- I know that Zoe and Joe are in email contact, and I am sure if there were anything major she would let us know- if that is what Joe has asked.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I hope Marianne has her eyes and ears on the Weather Channel...nasty weather heading her way!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> From our dear Marianne:
> 
> Good Morning, sorry I was not up to being on the computer at all yesterday, worn out from all the going and comings of the day I feel a bit better today, still drained but able to concentrate a bit more and that is a major improvement!
> First doctor visit was good, but they drew 2 vials of blood for testing, said that the tenderness of the surgery site would improve with time and the usual watch for blood and so forth. Second visit with the internist was a bit more involved, he did an ultrasound (or whatever it is called) on the liver area, dang that lotion stuff is COLD!!!!! All appeared to be doing okay, but they drew another 4 vials for testing, I told them that the other doctor had taken 2 but they wanted other tests than what he would have run I joked and said that all the blood that I am making now they are taking out for testing but on the other hand the color of the blood is a darker red than normal so that to me means the new liver growth is doing it's job He has put new restrictions on my activity as the pain or what I would call discomfort is from my bending and lifting even light objects. So now I have one of those reacher things that are used to pick up stuff, surprising at how much weight they can lift! They did say that this was only for another few months I do so hate to be this dependent on another to lift minor things for me. C will have to get the pots and pans for me to cook and that is just a huge bother for me, but she laughed and said at least I was able to cook again! She purchased a bar stool for me to use at the island so that when I cut up veggies or mix something I can sit instead of standing which is a major bonus (don't know why I didn't think of that)
> ...


Hi Daralene, and of course a hello and hug to Marianne!! It takes a while to recover from surgery!! So glad to hear that the blood being drawn is a good color!! Marianne, you just take it easy and allow yourself to heal up!!

I hear from Joe P. He is doing not too too badly. Turns out that Anthony (son) is being more of a nuisance than enough. While he has moved into a rental house, he still has been eating them out of house and home. Joe has put a stop to that.
Joe's Grandma is back in the hospital in Laredo. She has athersclerosis and things dont look well for her. It is doubtful that she will ever come out of hospital.
Joe's Mother has had pneumona and with all the coughing she has done, she has managed to crack a few ribs. Joe is continually going over and seeing to his Mother's needs. He does a lot of cooking for her and she loves that.
Joe and a neighbour are pouring over seed catalogues and are planning to rent a rototiller and get the first garden of the year planted soon. He says they have three gardening seasons and he is looking forward to gardening.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Last night after 9pm, my snowplow guy came and cleared out my driveway. omg, what a lot of snow we had gotten yesterday! The most we have seen yet and the banks are piled high! But that is my winter weather!!! The branches on the evergreens are all drooping with snow, while it looks pretty, they dont appear to have smiles on them. 

Well, I must get going and out to the post office and stuff. ttyl, Zoe


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I hear from Joe P. He is doing not too too badly. Turns out that Anthony (son) is being more of a nuisance than enough. While he has moved into a rental house, he still has been eating them out of house and home. Joe has put a stop to that.
> Joe's Grandma is back in the hospital in Laredo. She has athersclerosis and things dont look well for her. It is doubtful that she will ever come out of hospital.
> Joe's Mother has had pneumona and with all the coughing she has done, she has managed to crack a few ribs. Joe is continually going over and seeing to his Mother's needs. He does a lot of cooking for her and she loves that.
> Joe and a neighbour are pouring over seed catalogues and are planning to rent a rototiller and get the first garden of the year planted soon. He says they have three gardening seasons and he is looking forward to gardening.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> I hope Marianne has her eyes and ears on the Weather Channel...nasty weather heading her way!!


Yes, she just sent this...
Popped on to check a weather alert and saw your message, Thank you for sharing with the group! Please do check out the Entrelac knitting, as I progress I'll keep you updated on how it is going. Luckily I put it on my Nexus so I won't have to have the direct wire for electricity, (my lap top battery bit the dust so I have to stay connected ) My boys are checking for me a new one they both get lap tops that are broken in some way or another to use for spare parts, so hopefully one will have a good or better battery that will work with my Dell.
Going to "cook" our dinner early so if we do loose power C or I can hop in the camper and warm it in there. Just have to use smaller casserole dish as the camper oven is so much smaller than the house oven is
Loves and Hugs my friend... keeping you and all the others in this weather system in special prayers!!! Wish we had a hidey hole to run to.. but only have a crawl space and cannot access it from inside the house, don't think Mom could get down there easily, but I do have chairs and blankets and a tote of emergency supplies in the ready just in case! Life in the south, what can I say???
Byeeeeeeeeee again


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

So romantic!

XO

Pontuf



Angora1 said:


> We had such a nice anniversary. DH came home with red roses for me and I had made him a card, which he loved. I had two swans on it where they come together and their heads make a heart. This was a reminder of time spent in Bruges, Belgium in a B&B at The Lake of Love. DH has worn his hat every day since I got it finished and last night was no exception. My goodness, too bad I didn't do the socks for him, he would have been head to toe in my knitting with hat, sweater, and socks. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker, did you get a report yet on the x-ray????

So important that they find out why this has lasted so long so they can get you feeling better. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > I hear from Joe P. He is doing not too too badly. Turns out that Anthony (son) is being more of a nuisance than enough. While he has moved into a rental house, he still has been eating them out of house and home. Joe has put a stop to that.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes Angora thanks ! Marianne sounds really good. It all sounds like good news.

Pontuf



KateB said:


> Angora, thanks for passing on Marianne's message, it's good to hear from her, and she's right, we haven't heard from Joe for a while...? Hope everything's ok with him and isn't it so like Marianne still to be thinking about others in the midst of all she's going through! :thumbup:
> Off to get the tea organised soon (4.23pm here). I was out for lunch, so it's salad for me with a turkey steak, not sure what I'm making for Bill (DH). I'll be back later, anxious to hear what Heidi's having.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes thanks Zoe! So good to catch up with Joe.

Pontuf



Angora1 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Angora, thanks for passing on Marianne's message, it's good to hear from her, and she's right, we haven't heard from Joe for a while...? Hope everything's ok with him and isn't it so like Marianne still to be thinking about others in the midst of all she's going through! :thumbup:
> ...


A lower profile. :-( We love hearing from you.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


He sends me emails and does not mind if I share some things with the KTP. He has told me so. He has no energy to come onto the KTP and feels that it was the Knitting Paradise that he got a virus from that put his computer in jeopardy. So he does not plan on coming back anytime soon. His life is pretty full at the moment with his Mother and family. Joe does appreciate the KTP and I update him on the happenings. Zoe


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> He sends me emails and does not mind if I share some things with the KTP. He has told me so. He has no energy to come onto the KTP and feels that it was the Knitting Paradise that he got a virus from that put his computer in jeopardy. So he does not plan on coming back anytime soon. His life is pretty full at the moment with his Mother and family. Joe does appreciate the KTP and I update him on the happenings. Zoe


I wonder if he got adblocplus if it would be safer for him even if he doesn't come on here anymore? It sure is nice not to have all the ads.

Also, please tell him about Total Defense. Oldhenwife on KP told me about this. Said she had others but this was the best of all. I had complained on a link that if you clicked on it, it was a download. I prefer a link where I can go to the site and decide myself if I want to download. Oldhenwife let me know about Total Defense and she sounded quite up on this type of thing.

Please let Joe know I care about him and his loved ones and I will keep them all in my prayers.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Morning, all. I've just been polishing up the pdf for the hat/mitts--will (I hope) release that shortly and of course send a copy to all my awesome testers.



thewren said:


> what are you doing to your floors sorlenna - send us a picture - i want to see.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


We put down new tile in the main bathroom; it looks great, and DD worked like a pro on it. I did try taking a picture but the glare was a bit too much this morning--will take another one later and see how that goes.

I'm sorry I missed wishing the anniversary couples a happy--though I see it was!

It's good to hear from Joe as well; I'm sorry to hear about the troubles, but I will continue to send good thoughts as I always have. To Marianne and everyone else, as well!

I'm off to work now...whee...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > I hope Marianne has her eyes and ears on the Weather Channel...nasty weather heading her way!!
> ...


My dears

Reading of the weather extremes in various parts of US especially, that are either on the way or already heading up your garden paths reminds me to be so thankful for the relatively mild conditions we have in N. Ireland. We don't often get extremes of anything and when we do, they don't tend to last long. Yesterday was gusty, wet and cold but not to the extent that I couldn't get to the village shop in Ballyhalbert on the County Down, Irish Sea coast. It is a great wee shop and I can often get articles there that I can't find in the large supermarkets. I wish you all safe environments, heat and a good dinner.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Morning, all. I've just been polishing up the pdf for the hat/mitts--will (I hope) release that shortly and of course send a copy to all my awesome testers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My goodness you have been busy with new floors and new patterns plus working. Can't wait to see the new knitting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> My dears
> 
> Reading of the weather extremes in various parts of US especially, that are either on the way or already heading up your garden paths reminds me to be so thankful for the relatively mild conditions we have in N. Ireland. We don't often get extremes of anything and when we do, they don't tend to last long. Yesterday was gusty, wet and cold but not to the extent that I couldn't get to the village shop in Ballyhalbert on the County Down, Irish Sea coast. It is a great wee shop and I can often get articles there that I can't find in the large supermarkets. I wish you all safe environments, heat and a good dinner.


Thank you for the lovely wishes from Ireland. Yes it was extremely cold and now today will be in the low 60's f. Such extreme. Spring flowers are popping their green leaves up only to be frozen.  I was amazed when I was in Ireland at the temperatures and landscape. Parts in the south reminded me of the tropics. If and when you can I would love to see photos of your wee shop and the area around you. Sounds so wonderful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh no, double post. At least I am in good company. LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh no, double post. At least I am in good company. LOL


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Thank you!

We are under sever wind advisory but as of yet no storms or tornadoes. Cancelled DD's doc appointment because of it and rescheduled for Fri. Nothing wrong just a dermatology appoint.

Glad you had a wonderful anniversary.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no, double post. At least I am in good company. LOL
> ...


Yes Gwenie, couldn't be in better company. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Thank you, it was so much fun. How could it be 47 yrs. DH knows this and still felt it was 37 yrs and just couldn't believe 47 yrs. I must say, he did get better with age. :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just popped in on my lunch break to see what's going on. It is cold and windy today. Our weather has really been back and forth lately. Sure made me ready for spring with those 70 F days. Gotta go, hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

All is quiet here in suburbia...very light snow sinking down from the sky, as well as the temps...30's yesterday, teen's today, single digits with wind chill tomorrow - lovely. At least the worst of the ice is up and off the driveway...got my exercise in doing that for sure  I just have the very last Fair Isle pattern to do on the gal's stocking (before the heel). If I can find my camera (drat, where is that thing now?), I will post a photo. Hope all is well with you all!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

IT'S A BOY!!!!! weighs twelve ounces - mother and child doing well.

for some reason they couldn't find the other two that i was sure were in there.

told heidi i could knit in blue as well as pink. now to start a blanket and maybe a kimono to match.

overcast - fifty degrees - windy - last night the wind roared around the house - i was sure we would have at least one of our dead trees blown over - but alas not to be. also a good bit of rain fell - it was really noisy. no thunder and lightening though.

sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've just put the pattern up on Ravelry and Craftsy for the hat/mitts (Craftsy may take a bit longer to show up). All the testers should now have the final pdf version, too--if for some reason I missed someone, please let me know and I'll double check my list! THANKS to all of you for the feedback and being willing to help me out!

We're at 23F so far today...brrr. I'm having a decaf and trying to stay warm!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

A BOY! How wonderfu! Great that mother and child are doing so well. Has Heidi had any morning sickness?
Lots of fun yarns out there for boys. This will be fun.
How many weeks is the baby and thoughts of any names?
Rick DH likes Gunnar. Tried to get our friends to name their boy that but ended up being a Quaid which we love too.

Congratulations Sam and please pass on lots of love to Heidi.

XO
Pontuf


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> IT'S A BOY!!!!! weighs twelve ounces - mother and child doing well.
> 
> for some reason they couldn't find the other two that i was sure were in there.
> 
> ...


Great news! So happy to hear both are well--and yup, I sat down last night and worked on some ideas for sweater/hat sets...more to come as I know it!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorlenna how do I find it on Ravelry? Did you name the pattern? Can you post the link?

Thanks

Pontuf



Sorlenna said:


> I've just put the pattern up on Ravelry and Craftsy for the hat/mitts (Craftsy may take a bit longer to show up). All the testers should now have the final pdf version, too--if for some reason I missed someone, please let me know and I'll double check my list! THANKS to all of you for the feedback and being willing to help me out!
> 
> We're at 23F so far today...brrr. I'm having a decaf and trying to stay warm!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we got a lot of high winds (weatherman said they could be as high as 50 mph - and i think they were - the wind just howled around the house. we got a good bit of rain also - made lots of noise hitting the glass.

today is just blah - overcast and muggy - around 50 degrees. the temp is to start dropping late afternoon.

sam

[quote=RedkimbaEDIT TO ADD:
Sam - hope the weather/storms weren't too bad for you. We ended up getting just a lot of rain although the clouds did roll in awfully dark yesterday afternoon. Now it's 45 & not expected to get up above 50 or so.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there is always time for socks daralene - i vote for bright stripes.

sam



Angora1 said:


> We had such a nice anniversary. DH came home with red roses for me and I had made him a card, which he loved. I had two swans on it where they come together and their heads make a heart. This was a reminder of time spent in Bruges, Belgium in a B&B at The Lake of Love. DH has worn his hat every day since I got it finished and last night was no exception. My goodness, too bad I didn't do the socks for him, he would have been head to toe in my knitting with hat, sweater, and socks. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny shirley - i was wondering how often i had been recycled - my grandchildren think i am much to old fashioned.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Whoopee! So happy mother and baby are doing well. that is what is most important as we all know. Wishing Heidi well. 

Don't think I ever mentioned how much I love the name Heidi. As a child the movie with Shirley Temple was a favorite.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Sorlenna how do I find it on Ravelry? Did you name the pattern? Can you post the link?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


I put it in the Designer's Pattern Shop section here, too. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-142591-1.html

I am tickled pink that so many people are interested in this!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OH Sorlenna/carol I found it on Ravelry in Sorlenna Studio. Will download it on my desktop when I get off my iPad. It looks just great. Perfect pictures. Great job. Now I have to look at your other designs.

Pontuf



Pontuf said:


> Sorlenna how do I find it on Ravelry? Did you name the pattern? Can you post the link?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ptofvalerie - what are your summers like?

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Congratulations to you and your family, Sam! What wonderful news that mom and baby are doing well!!! Let the clicking of knitting sticks begin


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> IT'S A BOY!!!!! weighs twelve ounces - mother and child doing well.
> 
> for some reason they couldn't find the other two that i was sure were in there.
> sam


Wubba, who? I obviously missed the news somewhere along the line. May I safely assume one of your puppies is/was a mother-to-be?

I saw this on CNN & thought of everyone suffering through the ice & snow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

anxious to see your floor. heidi has four samples of floor tile laying in the kitchen - deciding which she likes best - to put in the bathroom. there will have to be some floor repair first before they can lay the floor. she wants a neutral color so she can paint whatever color she wants.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Morning, all. I've just been polishing up the pdf for the hat/mitts--will (I hope) release that shortly and of course send a copy to all my awesome testers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> IT'S A BOY!!!!! weighs twelve ounces - mother and child doing well.
> for some reason they couldn't find the other two that i was sure were in there.
> sam


oh Sam, I am delighted that both Heidi and baby are doing well!!! As for it being a boy, did you ever have "the talk" with Heidi's DH? (hmmmm, seems to me I recall it is the guy who determines what sex the baby is!) *chuckles* another boy to love and spoil! I am sure the brothers are delighted too! Congratulations on another grandchild to love. Please give my congratulations to Heidi and her DH!!! hugs for all, Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not sure what name they will choose - gary said no more a's - they have alex, alexis, ayden and avery - i will suggest gunnar.

anxious to start looking for some yarn to start knitting. the baby is due 20 june.

sam



Pontuf said:


> A BOY! How wonderfu! Great that mother and child are doing so well. Has Heidi had any morning sickness?
> Lots of fun yarns out there for boys. This will be fun.
> How many weeks is the baby and thoughts of any names?
> Rick DH likes Gunnar. Tried to get our friends to name their boy that but ended up being a Quaid which we love too.
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> IT'S A BOY!!!!! weighs twelve ounces - mother and child doing well.
> 
> for some reason they couldn't find the other two that i was sure were in there.
> 
> ...


Congrats to all Sam :-D :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and you would love heidi - we share the same sense of humor - believe there is more colors than black and white - (unlike my oldest daughter who does not believe in grey) - heidi is very giving of herself and her talents. she really is my rock - sometimes i think i depend on her too much. it was her idea to turn their garage into an apartment for me.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Whoopee! So happy mother and baby are doing well. that is what is most important as we all know. Wishing Heidi well.
> 
> Don't think I ever mentioned how much I love the name Heidi. As a child the movie with Shirley Temple was a favorite.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the picture redkimba - i feel the same way.

my youngest daughter is having the baby 20 june - they just found out today what they are having. i'm excited.

sam



Redkimba said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > IT'S A BOY!!!!! weighs twelve ounces - mother and child doing well.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Gary and Gunnar sound good together. Kinda has a ring to it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> anxious to see your floor. heidi has four samples of floor tile laying in the kitchen - deciding which she likes best - to put in the bathroom. there will have to be some floor repair first before they can lay the floor. she wants a neutral color so she can paint whatever color she wants.
> 
> sam


I hope you can see this! It's a sort of "stone" look. Our walls are doomed to be white/off white, so this adds a nice bit of color.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam, Heidi is a treasure. I think we all have sensed your wonderful relationship with her. Now let me see if I have this right....
Heidi and Gary - Ayden and Avery
Alexi and DH - Alex
Am I even close?

I think it's wonderful that you are so close to Heidi and Gary. I was very close to my Father and after my Mother died we tried to get him to move to AZ. My DH is a builder and wanted to build a guest house for him on our property. He loved AZ, the land of Frank Lloyd Wright, the sunsets, the architecture, mountains....but alas, he would ever give up his house in Illinois . Too many great memories of my Mom, the love of his life. If we had only gotten them to move out here when my Mom was still alive. I would have loved to have had my Dad right out the back door and across the yard.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> From our dear Marianne:
> 
> Good Morning, sorry I was not up to being on the computer at all yesterday, worn out from all the going and comings of the day I feel a bit better today, still drained but able to concentrate a bit more and that is a major improvement!
> First doctor visit was good, but they drew 2 vials of blood for testing, said that the tenderness of the surgery site would improve with time and the usual watch for blood and so forth. Second visit with the internist was a bit more involved, he did an ultrasound (or whatever it is called) on the liver area, dang that lotion stuff is COLD!!!!! All appeared to be doing okay, but they drew another 4 vials for testing, I told them that the other doctor had taken 2 but they wanted other tests than what he would have run I joked and said that all the blood that I am making now they are taking out for testing but on the other hand the color of the blood is a darker red than normal so that to me means the new liver growth is doing it's job He has put new restrictions on my activity as the pain or what I would call discomfort is from my bending and lifting even light objects. So now I have one of those reacher things that are used to pick up stuff, surprising at how much weight they can lift! They did say that this was only for another few months I do so hate to be this dependent on another to lift minor things for me. C will have to get the pots and pans for me to cook and that is just a huge bother for me, but she laughed and said at least I was able to cook again! She purchased a bar stool for me to use at the island so that when I cut up veggies or mix something I can sit instead of standing which is a major bonus (don't know why I didn't think of that)
> ...


Sounds like the dr's are going to be more strict than Cindy! But glad you're in such a good mood, as always. Hope you didn't get a lot of bad weather. Some wind and storm are predicted for us tonight. We'll see what happens
I was wondering about Joe earlier. Hope he and his mother are doing well!
JuneK


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I LOVE it, it's beautiful!

Perfect for New Mexico AND AZ

Pontuf

!quote=Sorlenna]


thewren said:


> anxious to see your floor. heidi has four samples of floor tile laying in the kitchen - deciding which she likes best - to put in the bathroom. there will have to be some floor repair first before they can lay the floor. she wants a neutral color so she can paint whatever color she wants.
> 
> sam


I hope you can see this! It's a sort of "stone" look. Our walls are doomed to be white/off white, so this adds a nice bit of color.[/quote]


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> IT'S A BOY!!!!! weighs twelve ounces - mother and child doing well.
> 
> for some reason they couldn't find the other two that i was sure were in there.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Sam. A boy. What inspired knitting yours will be. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It will be a happy June at your house.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > anxious to see your floor. heidi has four samples of floor tile laying in the kitchen - deciding which she likes best - to put in the bathroom. there will have to be some floor repair first before they can lay the floor. she wants a neutral color so she can paint whatever color she wants.
> ...


Very pretty.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

thewren said:


> IT'S A BOY!!!!! weighs twelve ounces - mother and child doing well.
> 
> for some reason they couldn't find the other two that i was sure were in there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I also wondered about trying one of those pills that's meant to help by 'catching' fat or something. Anybody tried any of them?


take this for what its worth, came from a friend of a friend who took the one in the white bottle, ALI maybe, there are some not so great side effects. just check it out really well before you take them.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> IT'S A BOY!!!!! weighs twelve ounces - mother and child doing well.
> 
> for some reason they couldn't find the other two that i was sure were in there.
> 
> ...


Hope that's not a disappointment but I agree with what you said earlier...a healthy baby is most important....seems like all my friends have had grandsons in the last couple of years. And my daughter is invited to a baby shower on Sat. and she's having a boy, too! My great niece is expecting in the fall...hope she has a girl but the odds are it will be a boy! OOPS! YOu answered my question about when! 
My daughter moved in with me to help me...we're so lucky to have such loving daughters, Sam. I don't know what I'd do without her!!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How funny...my DH laid what appears to be the same tile in our bathrooms! I love it.



Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > anxious to see your floor. heidi has four samples of floor tile laying in the kitchen - deciding which she likes best - to put in the bathroom. there will have to be some floor repair first before they can lay the floor. she wants a neutral color so she can paint whatever color she wants.
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jknappva said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > IT'S A BOY!!!!! weighs twelve ounces - mother and child doing well.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just had to frog a scarf I'm working on and was really ticked at myself for not having put in a lifelife (scarf has cables). Anyway was checking on youtube and found such an easy way to put in a lifeline if you have interchangeable needles that have the tiny hole for tightening the cable connection. You may already know this but just in case I wanted to share it. In the video it mentions they are using the Harmony needles from KnitPicks but I don't see why it wouldn't work with any that have the similar joins.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Since I tend to take on more projects than I can finish in a reasonable amount of time (got 4 going right now) I decided to post my progress on my sock from Darowil's workshop. I know I do this to myself but I just prefer to have many projects at once...keeps me on my toes and from getting bored with a single project. Of course it also is probably why I tend to have to frog LOL!


Good job, Gwen. I really like your choice of yarn too - the rainbow striping is great. I'm with you on multiple projects. I have two on the needles right now, one at the swatching stage, and Heaven knows how many more calling to me. :roll:


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

ohhhh yeaaaaa boys r such great fun, congrats Sam and of course Heidi 


thewren said:


> IT'S A BOY!!!!! weighs twelve ounces - mother and child doing well.
> 
> for some reason they couldn't find the other two that i was sure were in there.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Would anchovy paste work in this? I can stand that flavor in Caesar Salad dressing, etc. I just don't like the way the filets look? Plus the anchovy paste has a longer shelf life. Just wondering?


thewren said:


> thanks caren - anchovies - maybe they won't be so mad ground up with everything else. wonder what would happen it you left them out. but i should try this as is - just to see. guess i will put anchovies on my shopping list.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I found it at World Market --- also smoked cumin and some other really fun spices!!


Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I've never seen smoked paprika have you? Would Aldi maybe have it? I'm referring to the recipe from Caren.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> IT'S A BOY!!!!! weighs twelve ounces - mother and child doing well.
> 
> for some reason they couldn't find the other two that i was sure were in there.
> 
> ...


Great news, Sam - boys are wonderful, just look over to the left!! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Kate, what a smile, what a face....so precious. He makes me smile.

Pontuf.   



KateB said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > IT'S A BOY!!!!! weighs twelve ounces - mother and child doing well.
> ...


  :-D


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

That's great. And the smoked cumin sounds intriguing.
Pontuf



RookieRetiree said:


> I found it at World Market --- also smoked cumin and some other really fun spices!!
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > I also wondered about trying one of those pills that's meant to help by 'catching' fat or something. Anybody tried any of them?
> ...


Thank you, I will.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Sam, I'm so glad that all is well with Heidi and Gunnar (just trying it on :roll: ). Congratulations from the Seattle neighborhood.

Angora and 5, thanks for the updates on Marianne and Joe. I was just thinking about Joe last night so it's good to know that he's keeping in touch. And I'm glad the anniversary celebration went so well. Get started on those socks for DH and he can wear the whole ensemble for No. 48.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Congrats to Heidi and Gary - a wonderful boy!!! Our son was born in June and he turned out great so I'm sure your grandson will too!!

Angora - glad you were able to get out for your anniversary!

Julie - hope you're feeling better and Dr. was able to give you something to help the cough....so glad you are able to be in touch with Fale directly.

Good to hear about JoeP - miss him....and Marianne, good that you got a good report; now you have to behave yourself and listen to C and to Drs.

I ended up with a flu bug - so I've been spending the day close to the bed and the electric blanket---really yukky weather here-thunderstorms last night and gray wet dreary skies today.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Congrats to Heidi and Gary - a wonderful boy!!! Our son was born in June and he turned out great so I'm sure your grandson will too!!
> 
> Angora - glad you were able to get out for your anniversary!
> 
> ...


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry you are sick with the flu. Please take care of yourself drinking plenty of fluids. Prayers for a speedyn recovery sent your way.



RookieRetiree said:


> Congrats to Heidi and Gary - a wonderful boy!!! Our son was born in June and he turned out great so I'm sure your grandson will too!!
> 
> Angora - glad you were able to get out for your anniversary!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry you are sick with the flu. Please take care of yourself drinking plenty of fluids. Prayers for a speedy recovery sent your way.



RookieRetiree said:


> Congrats to Heidi and Gary - a wonderful boy!!! Our son was born in June and he turned out great so I'm sure your grandson will too!!
> 
> Angora - glad you were able to get out for your anniversary!
> 
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


That sounds like a really neat shop.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Congrats to Heidi and Gary - a wonderful boy!!! Our son was born in June and he turned out great so I'm sure your grandson will too!!
> 
> Angora - glad you were able to get out for your anniversary!
> 
> ...


Thank you, but so sorry to hear you are sick with the flu. :thumbdown:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just received this message from a good friend of mine - you can take it for what it is worth - you can also check it out and make up your own mind.

Urgent - really

> Please be aware of this alert. 
> 
> PLEASE CIRCULATE THIS NOTICE TO FRIENDS AND FAMILY ON YOUR CONTACT LIST 
> 
> In the coming days, you should be aware. 
> 
> Do not open any message with an attachment called: "Invitation FACEBOOK" 
> 
> Regardless of who sent it, it is a virus that opens an Olympic torch and burns the whole hard disc C of your computer. 
> 
> This virus will be received from someone you have in your address book. 
> 
> That's why you should send this message to all your contacts. 
> 
> It is better to receive this email 25 times than to receive the virus and open it. 
> 
> If you receive email called: "Invitation FACEBOOK", though sent by a friend, do not open but delete it immediately 
> 
> CNN said it is a new virus discovered recently and that has been classified by Microsoft as the most destructive virus ever. 
> 
> It is a Trojan Horse that asks you to install an adobe flash plug-in. 
> 
> Once you install it, it's all over. 
> 
> There is no repair yet for this kind of virus. 
> 
> This virus simply destroys the Zero Sector of the Hard Disc, where the vital information of their function is saved. 
> 
> THE INFORMATION HAS BEEN CHECKED WITH SNOPES 
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/computer/virus/youtube.asp > http://www.snopes.com/computer/virus/youtube.asp 
________________________________


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Great news, Sam - boys are wonderful, just look over to the left!! :lol: :thumbup:[/quote]

Congratulations, Sam AND Heidi. Best wishes to mom and babe.

KateB, that grandboy of yours has the most engaging smile. Love to see his face on each of your posts.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Check your resources before you panic. This message has been around for several years and is, in fact, a source of the original virus.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OH Rookie so sorry to hear you have the flu. You must rest, drink fluids and take care of yourself so you don't get worse. Make are you eat and stay in bed.

I hope you feel better.

Pontuf


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Sam, congratulations to Heidi and Gary. My son was born at the begin of June and he will be 23 this year. I have a niece who is due to give birth to a son at the beginning of May.

At least now you can get on with the knitting knowing the colours you can choose.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Okey dokey, here they are. I steamed these and I think they will be okay. Now onto the heel, etc.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How funny...my DH laid what appears to be the same tile in our bathrooms! I love it.


Then we both have good taste! :thumbup:


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the picture redkimba - i feel the same way.
> 
> my youngest daughter is having the baby 20 june - they just found out today what they are having. i'm excited.
> 
> sam


well, color me embarrassed. 

Congratulations to your youngest!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I ended up with a flu bug - so I've been spending the day close to the bed and the electric blanket---really yukky weather here-thunderstorms last night and gray wet dreary skies today.


Aww, man! I was hoping no one else would get that nasty business...hope it's the "short version."



gottastch said:


> Okey dokey, here they are. I steamed these and I think they will be okay. Now onto the heel, etc.


Those are coming along great! :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> before you download it look at all the comments first and see what others have to say about it. after reading it i did not download it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]

I went to the site but it mentioned Firefox, which I don't have. I thought I would go into it further at another time. I did go into another site and McAfee came up with a big red *stop* so I didn't go any further.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

budasha
I went to the site but it mentioned Firefox, which I don't have. I thought I would go into it further at another time. I did go into another site and McAfee came up with a big red stop so I didn't go any further.

type adblock plus then the name of the browser you have into your search box and it will come up with the version for you. It is wonderful not having any ads !!! huge thanks to the lady who gave this.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are gorgeous!


gottastch said:


> Okey dokey, here they are. I steamed these and I think they will be okay. Now onto the heel, etc.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I have to admit Pontuf that I haven't looked for them. I use ketchup sparingly - fries are about the only thing I can't think of and then not always..... I order my hamburgers special without ketchup!!! DH always has to wait for our order because of my "special request".... but don't tell Zoe - she'll disown me!!! luv-AZ


Pontuf said:


> Have you tried the new Ritz crackers? They are like chips and they are really good. I can't believe that I still cannot find ketchup chips here in Arizona! Especially since we have so many Canadian snowbirds here and many Canadians who own second homes.
> 
> AZsticks can you get the ketchup chips in Kingman?
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

These are amazing! Beautiful work.
Kathy I just love the patterns! So festive.

pontuf

  



gottastch said:


> Okey dokey, here they are. I steamed these and I think they will be okay. Now onto the heel, etc.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Awwww, thanks you guys!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I have baked ziti in the oven right now and good old me decided that in the directions just maybe there wouldn't be many leftovers so I'd better double the recipe. Wellllll, my 9x13 pan is full to the top and I'm sure there will be "bubble over" so I put it on a cookie sheet, just in case. Looks like I will have lots of leftovers now - lol!!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I love ziti! Wish I was at your house!

Pintuf



gottastch said:


> I have baked ziti in the oven right now and good old me decided that in the directions just maybe there wouldn't be many leftovers so I'd better double the recipe. Wellllll, my 9x13 pan is full to the top and I'm sure there will be "bubble over" so I put it on a cookie sheet, just in case. Looks like I will have lots of leftovers now - lol!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I have baked ziti in the oven right now and good old me decided that in the directions just maybe there wouldn't be many leftovers so I'd better double the recipe. Wellllll, my 9x13 pan is full to the top and I'm sure there will be "bubble over" so I put it on a cookie sheet, just in case. Looks like I will have lots of leftovers now - lol!!!


Nothing wrong with leftovers--I love them on the days I have to work until later--just warm 'em up and we're good to go!

And that reminds me I have to figure out something for supper tonight...!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I've never received this email but it's good to know what to do if I see it. Thanks for reminding us. Don't want to forget the alerts.

Pontuf

itquote=thewren]i just received this message from a good friend of mine - you can take it for what it is worth - you can also check it out and make up your own mind.

Urgent - really

> Please be aware of this alert. 
> 
> PLEASE CIRCULATE THIS NOTICE TO FRIENDS AND FAMILY ON YOUR CONTACT LIST 
> 
> In the coming days, you should be aware. 
> 
> Do not open any message with an attachment called: "Invitation FACEBOOK" 
> 
> Regardless of who sent it, it is a virus that opens an Olympic torch and burns the whole hard disc C of your computer. 
> 
> This virus will be received from someone you have in your address book. 
> 
> That's why you should send this message to all your contacts. 
> 
> It is better to receive this email 25 times than to receive the virus and open it. 
> 
> If you receive email called: "Invitation FACEBOOK", though sent by a friend, do not open but delete it immediately 
> 
> CNN said it is a new virus discovered recently and that has been classified by Microsoft as the most destructive virus ever. 
> 
> It is a Trojan Horse that asks you to install an adobe flash plug-in. 
> 
> Once you install it, it's all over. 
> 
> There is no repair yet for this kind of virus. 
> 
> This virus simply destroys the Zero Sector of the Hard Disc, where the vital information of their function is saved. 
> 
> THE INFORMATION HAS BEEN CHECKED WITH SNOPES 
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/computer/virus/youtube.asp > http://www.snopes.com/computer/virus/youtube.asp 
________________________________[/quote]


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I've never seen smoked paprika have you? Would Aldi maybe have it? I'm referring to the recipe from Caren.


Smoked paprika is usually Spanish paprika.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just received this message from a good friend of mine - you can take it for what it is worth - you can also check it out and make up your own mind.
> 
> Urgent - really
> 
> ...


In the last month or so, I've been receiving "messages" from people I'm friends with on FB. I opened the first one..since then I delete them automatically. Sometimes they'll have things like "check this out" or some such nonsense. I've become very cautious about opening my email!
juneK


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> We had such a nice anniversary. DH came home with red roses for me and I had made him a card, which he loved. I had two swans on it where they come together and their heads make a heart. This was a reminder of time spent in Bruges, Belgium in a B&B at The Lake of Love. DH has worn his hat every day since I got it finished and last night was no exception. My goodness, too bad I didn't do the socks for him, he would have been head to toe in my knitting with hat, sweater, and socks. :lol: :lol: :lol:


So romantic....tugs at my heart..


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> IT'S A BOY!!!!! weighs twelve ounces - mother and child doing well.
> 
> for some reason they couldn't find the other two that i was sure were in there.
> 
> ...


What happy news. Glad that Heidi and new baby are doing well. This is the ultra sound only isn't it?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I have to admit Pontuf that I haven't looked for them. I use ketchup sparingly - fries are about the only thing I can't think of and then not always..... I order my hamburgers special without ketchup!!! DH always has to wait for our order because of my "special request".... but don't tell Zoe - she'll disown me!!! luv-AZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhaha, AZ, more like I will invite you over to mine and convert you!!!!  Zoe


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Okey dokey, here they are. I steamed these and I think they will be okay. Now onto the heel, etc.


They look just great. I'm sure they'll be well received.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> budasha
> I went to the site but it mentioned Firefox, which I don't have. I thought I would go into it further at another time. I did go into another site and McAfee came up with a big red stop so I didn't go any further.
> 
> type adblock plus then the name of the browser you have into your search box and it will come up with the version for you. It is wonderful not having any ads !!! huge thanks to the lady who gave this.


Thanks for that info.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> My dears
> 
> Reading of the weather extremes in various parts of US especially, that are either on the way or already heading up your garden paths reminds me to be so thankful for the relatively mild conditions we have in N. Ireland. We don't often get extremes of anything and when we do, they don't tend to last long. Yesterday was gusty, wet and cold but not to the extent that I couldn't get to the village shop in Ballyhalbert on the County Down, Irish Sea coast. It is a great wee shop and I can often get articles there that I can't find in the large supermarkets. I wish you all safe environments, heat and a good dinner.


Iwas just commenting on that to someone this morning about how In Adelaide we don't get extremes (well heat we do) the only likely risk for us are bush fires and these we can and do get- and they can be devasting but not as often as places seem to get things.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> IT'S A BOY!!!!! weighs twelve ounces - mother and child doing well.
> 
> for some reason they couldn't find the other two that i was sure were in there.
> 
> ...


Great that he and Heidi are well- even if he does have a part you wished was missing. I'm sure you will still love him.
My sister had 2 boys, 3 grandsons and desperately wanted a girl somewhere in there. Finally she has a granddaughter on the way- and her son and his wife have seperated so who knows what will happen with the little girl now and how much she will see of her (or else she might see too much of her!).
We've had a bit of rain today as well- enough to stop me going out for a walk and to make the roads very slippery as we have had so little in the last few months


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> not sure what name they will choose - gary said no more a's - they have alex, alexis, ayden and avery - i will suggest gunnar.
> 
> anxious to start looking for some yarn to start knitting. the baby is due 20 june.
> 
> ...


Maybe time to move onto Bs- but he might feel left out if all his siblings start with A! Think he doesn't really beong. Or he might think he is important- who knows how a kid will think later?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Okey dokey, here they are. I steamed these and I think they will be okay. Now onto the heel, etc.


I like how you've used the same colour and idea but changed them a little. I'm planning to knit some for my girls and SIL this year- there old ones aren't all that good- and Maryanne who I thought woul dwant to keep the old one is happy for me to knit them so I need to find time. Maybe I shoul ddo one for me and David too so we can all have handknitted ones. Need to spend less time on KP- been here for a few hours and not much knitting done. Think of all the knitting I could have got done!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Make him feel real special...name him after Sam!


darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > not sure what name they will choose - gary said no more a's - they have alex, alexis, ayden and avery - i will suggest gunnar.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Now can I remeber the other things I was going to comment on?
Angora so glad you had a lovely nigh t- and the great success of the hat!
Marianne seems like mixed news fromthe doctors. At least the liver seems to be working well even if you need to do less. Not easy for you to do nothig either.
And Joe is another who can't do nothing- he was so excited about his grandmother being there last year he will be devasted at her health now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Make him feel real special...name him after Sam!
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> ...


Bird? Poor kid -maybe not.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL no silly...Sam or Thewren! or whatever...lol



darowil said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Make him feel real special...name him after Sam!
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > budasha
> ...


I had installed adblock plus on my computer and for the next couple of days I found I was missing items from the computer -- not ad related. The computer started to misbehave too, so I uninstalled it and things were fine. I just ignore the ads and dont click on any ads that come up.
This is just my experience. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Make him feel real special...name him after Sam!
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> ...


I like that! Samuel Gary!!! has a nice ring to it! Zoe


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I just ignore the ads- and occasionally I notice them and get a laugh as they pick up something that has been said on the page. Like someone referred to the pans they cooked in and I promptly got an ad for saucepans.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Once he is hme maybe you could "lose the passport so that further episodes of this stress could be prevented. Marge.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fortunately I haven't had any issues with adblockplus and I use Google Chrome. But then again...with me I may just not notice the issues...LOL

Received my Baby Surprise Jacket pattern booklet from Schoolhouse press today. Can't remember exactly when this workshop will be; didn't see it listed yet under workshops. Looks pretty cool.

Alfred Kitty was so funny today. I was scanning some documents to store in my computer and the sound of the scanner totally mesmerized him. Crazy cat was all over the printer/scanner looking behind it, etc. Yesterday when printing some documents he kept eyeballing the paper as it went in and then came out. Wish I could read his mind.

Got good news also today. My dearest friend's D had surgery for kidney cancer today. The surgeon was able to remove just the tumor and leave the rest of the kidney. Thank God.

Speaking of surgery...has anyone heard from PupLover? Last I heard she was suppose to go home Mon or Tues. Keeping her in my prayers.

I had installed adblock plus on my computer and for the next couple of days I found I was missing items from the computer -- not ad related. The computer started to misbehave too, so I uninstalled it and things were fine. I just ignore the ads and dont click on any ads that come up.
This is just my experience. Zoe [/quote]


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just received this message from a good friend of mine - you can take it for what it is worth - you can also check it out and make up your own mind.
> 
> Urgent - really
> 
> ...


Hoax http://www.snopes.com/computer/virus/invitation.asp


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've just put the pattern up on Ravelry and Craftsy for the hat/mitts (Craftsy may take a bit longer to show up). All the testers should now have the final pdf version, too--if for some reason I missed someone, please let me know and I'll double check my list! THANKS to all of you for the feedback and being willing to help me out!
> 
> We're at 23F so far today...brrr. I'm having a decaf and trying to stay warm!


I have received mine, thank you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hoax http://www.snopes.com/computer/virus/invitation.asp[/quote]

It is a shame that some folks feel the need to do such pranks. Thanks for checking it out further, Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> IT'S A BOY!!!!! weighs twelve ounces - mother and child doing well.
> 
> for some reason they couldn't find the other two that i was sure were in there.
> 
> ...


Blue is ok to knit too as long as it is healthy any color is good. Maybe the other two were hiding behind big brother.

Was overcast 60F and very windy all day, it has gone down to 58F.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Cant find the company I use to order from but look at this site and you will see they have powder and tablets. My dogs were about 12 pounds and I sprinkled their food with a little less than 1/4 teasp. They have a brand... 4 paws with a dog pictured on the label. They are putting garlic in some. http://www.vitacost.com/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Shelties were heavy boned and 16 in at the withers- I popped them the tablets 5-6 at atime and perhaps repeated in dry hot weather. They are a food product so no fear of how much youj give them. We used them for all breeds. Hot spots, I applied a cotton ball with bleach on which would halt the loss of hair. The hotspots are related to the lack of air at the skin level supporting the growth of natural fungi, so frequent airation is required by brushing the hair against the lay of the hair growth when it is hot. Much has been argued about whether
you should bath dogs frequently as it removes protective oils. People products do not have the correct pH balances for dogs.
Marlark Marge. PS: Also feeding to high a protein diet can stress the liver and create skin problems. Corn and wheat based products should be avoided in dogs with allergies or dermatologic problems.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I don't see why it wouldn't work, I bought some to try when I make the next batch. I don't like the look of the filets either.



RookieRetiree said:


> Would anchovy paste work in this? I can stand that flavor in Caesar Salad dressing, etc. I just don't like the way the filets look? Plus the anchovy paste has a longer shelf life. Just wondering?
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > IT'S A BOY!!!!! weighs twelve ounces - mother and child doing well.
> ...


I agree, boys are wonderful. I have 9 grandsons and 4 grand daughters.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't i look great!
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So did I and thank you so much. Already know just who will be the first to receive the set too!



NanaCaren said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I've just put the pattern up on Ravelry and Craftsy for the hat/mitts (Craftsy may take a bit longer to show up). All the testers should now have the final pdf version, too--if for some reason I missed someone, please let me know and I'll double check my list! THANKS to all of you for the feedback and being willing to help me out!
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Okey dokey, here they are. I steamed these and I think they will be okay. Now onto the heel, etc.


They both look great, what a good job.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> ezenby - how much and how often did you administer the brewers yeast. i assume you sprinkled it on the dog's food.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]

My Shelties were heavy boned and 16 in at the withers- I popped them the tablets 5-6 at atime and perhaps repeated in dry hot weather. They are a food product so no fear of how much youj give them. We used them for all breeds. Hot spots, I applied a cotton ball with bleach on which would halt the loss of hair. The hotspots are related to the lack of air at the skin level supporting the growth of natural fungi, so frequent airation is required by brushing the hair against the lay of the hair growth when it is hot. Much has been argued about whether
you should bath dogs frequently as it removes protective oils. People products do not have the correct pH balances for dogs.
Marlark Marge. PS: Also feeding to high a protein diet can stress the liver and create skin problems. Corn and wheat based products should be avoided in dogs with allergies or dermatologic problems.[/quote]

Thank you for this information Marge. I also have been treating a hotspot with a spray that contains tea tree oil and aloe vera.

Do you think it would also be okay for cats? I'm going to google that.

Back and yes it is used with cats the same as with dogs. Godd thing since my cats are always getting into the dob food and vice versa.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I am ashamed to say that I truly enjoyed the day. It was sunny early this morning and persisted so all day. Just the right temp for me so I am guessing approx. 77-8. Sr ctr buzzing about the passing of one of our reg. members. No one knew that she was sick (outof her ordinary ills) and we were 
uninformed that her condition was so serious, although her family had hinted that they would let me know if something happpened. What's the big secret. Her family lived in her house and she maintained a separate phone line for her calls.
She was very unhappy with the arrangement and felt that her physical and mental condition had deteriorated since the change in the living status. I know she did not eat properly, smoked, coughed and complained constantly.She did
not care for her daughter-in-law and their control over her life. She was a long-time widow, independent and felt uncomfortable in her own home. We never know how others suffer. I for one am glad to be independent and have such good friends. My only desire is that I could replace my car. Another new lady in our sewing club. Off to the puzzles for a while. Marlark Marge.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

First set will go to DIL to be, then little sister.



Gweniepooh said:


> So did I and thank you so much. Already know just who will be the first to receive the set too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Congratulations, Sam! I am so happy that Heidi and the baby are doing well. I can't wait to see what you knit for the baby!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No need to be ashamed for enjoying the day, We should all be so blessed. You are special to all us here on the KTP.



margewhaples said:


> I am ashamed to say that I truly enjoyed the day. It was sunny early this morning and persisted so all day. Just the right temp for me so I am guessing approx. 77-8. Sr ctr buzzing about the passing of one of our reg. members. No one knew that she was sick (outof her ordinary ills) and we were
> uninformed that her condition was so serious, although her family had hinted that they would let me know if something happpened. What's the big secret. Her family lived in her house and she maintained a separate phone line for her calls.
> She was very unhappy with the arrangement and felt that her physical and mental condition had deteriorated since the change in the living status. I know she did not eat properly, smoked, coughed and complained constantly.She did
> not care for her daughter-in-law and their control over her life. She was a long-time widow, independent and felt uncomfortable in her own home. We never know how others suffer. I for one am glad to be independent and have such good friends. My only desire is that I could replace my car. Another new lady in our sewing club. Off to the puzzles for a while. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I enjoy so much I post things twice! LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So did I and thank you so much. Already know just who will be the first to receive the set too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I've got mine too. No knitting time though thanks to KP!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I enjoy so much I post things twice! LOL


But how boring would be to just one at a time from you! We expect two now. And twice as many chances to see your smiling face. Imagine how quickly your posts must climb! Wonder if you get your number of posts going up by 2 every time? That of course is a major consideration.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

remember this recipe ....London Dave? I substituted salmon. Probably not as good as the strong flavor of anchovies but good enough. Not something I will made again.



thewren said:


> thanks caren - anchovies - maybe they won't be so mad ground up with everything else. wonder what would happen it you left them out. but i should try this as is - just to see. guess i will put anchovies on my shopping list.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Just to let you all know that the double posting has been happening all over the Knitting Paradise for several weeks now, so obviously it is not an error on the part of those who are making the double postings! Zoe


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna how do I find it on Ravelry? Did you name the pattern? Can you post the link?
> ...


I just ordered mine! I will print the pattern out tomorrow. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> and you would love heidi - we share the same sense of humor - believe there is more colors than black and white - (unlike my oldest daughter who does not believe in grey) - heidi is very giving of herself and her talents. she really is my rock - sometimes i think i depend on her too much. it was her idea to turn their garage into an apartment for me.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


One of my favorite movies also.

Sam great news! Give Heidi my love! With having your sense of humor it must really be fun around there. She may be your rock , but you are our rock!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

thanks ....I suspected something was up.



5mmdpns said:


> Just to let you all know that the double posting has been happening all over the Knitting Paradise for several weeks now, so obviously it is not an error on the part of those who are making the double postings! Zoe


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Okey dokey, here they are. I steamed these and I think they will be okay. Now onto the heel, etc.


Beautiful work! Heirloom quality for sure. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just checked amazon and the price ranges from 3.98 to $23.00 for the various smoked paprika. Wow what a range of price.
> 
> [
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So did I and thank you so much. Already know just who will be the first to receive the set too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! I'm so glad you like it!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> My Shelties were heavy boned and 16 in at the withers- I popped them the tablets 5-6 at atime and perhaps repeated in dry hot weather. They are a food product so no fear of how much youj give them. We used them for all breeds. Hot spots, I applied a cotton ball with bleach on which would halt the loss of hair. The hotspots are related to the lack of air at the skin level supporting the growth of natural fungi, so frequent airation is required by brushing the hair against the lay of the hair growth when it is hot. Much has been argued about whether
> you should bath dogs frequently as it removes protective oils. People products do not have the correct pH balances for dogs.
> Marlark Marge. PS: Also feeding to high a protein diet can stress the liver and create skin problems. Corn and wheat based products should be avoided in dogs with allergies or dermatologic problems.


Thank you, Marge. I didn't know that about brushing against the grain. Will definitely try it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just wanted to let folks know that there is a free class on Beginning Lace Knitting at www.newstitchaday.com tomorrow (Thurs., 1/31/13) at 10a.m. and 6 p.m PST. They also give a linl so you can see what time it would be in your time zone. I've done one of their classes and found it very good.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got to go on to bed. I'm taking my two DDs to breakfast tomorrow and spend the morning window shopping. Afternoon I have to take youngest for consultation with oral surgeon; she has to have her wisdom teeth removed.

Hope everyone sleeps well and/or get a good start to their day depending on where you are in this big wide world.

Peace and Hugs!
Gweniepooh


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Okey dokey, here they are. I steamed these and I think they will be okay. Now onto the heel, etc.


Wow, what a treasure these will be. Great work.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna, saw the hat and new mitts on KP and they are soooo beautiful. Great job. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking tile - and you won't believe this - it is almost the same color that heidi picked out for the kitchen when they replace the floor next year.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > anxious to see your floor. heidi has four samples of floor tile laying in the kitchen - deciding which she likes best - to put in the bathroom. there will have to be some floor repair first before they can lay the floor. she wants a neutral color so she can paint whatever color she wants.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi and gary were both married before - gary had two sons jacob and tory - heidi had alex and alexis - together they had bailee - ayden - avery - and now another boy.

i do have a good relationship with gary - he is quite a guy - hard worker - loves his children - treats heidi like a queen - whats not to like?

plus - he was all for my moving here.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Sam, Heidi is a treasure. I think we all have sensed your wonderful relationship with her. Now let me see if I have this right....
> Heidi and Gary - Ayden and Avery
> Alexi and DH - Alex
> Am I even close?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i so agree - he is a definite winner - think of the hearts he is going to break with that smile.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely work - anxious to see the finished product.

sam



gottastch said:


> Okey dokey, here they are. I steamed these and I think they will be okay. Now onto the heel, etc.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yes - it was just the ultra sound. think she has to go back in two weeks - heidi will be 42 in august so they are keeping a good watch on the baby and heidi. i for one will just be glad when the little guy is here and all are well.

sam



budasha said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > IT'S A BOY!!!!! weighs twelve ounces - mother and child doing well.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my grandson alex has the middle name of paul - my last name -and ayden has my middle name renwyck so think i am well represented.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Make him feel real special...name him after Sam!
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i suggested gary jr. but heidi vetoed that.

sam

i do like the name samuel.



5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Make him feel real special...name him after Sam!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it really cold and windy here - the wind chill makes it seem much colder - it is spitting some snow right now - don't think it will amount to much.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> [...
> it has went from storms and humid weather (i actually wore, capri pants and flip flops last tues. now its sooooo cold here. this my friends is the way Arkansas weather is, if you don't like it, stay around it will change the next day.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > dollyclaire said:
> ...


There must be similar named adblocks as the one I have is not actually installed on my computer. It is an add on to the browser I use. I have just looked to see if it was in my programs as if I was going to uninstall and there is nothing there. It is only on the browser and it can be switched on and off on the actual browser. There are so many different things out there! I usually check with a young computer savvy friend
to make sure I am doing right !! lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Agnescr, for the 31st!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Agnescr! Have a great day!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Julie, I LOVE your new avatar!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Julie, I LOVE your new avatar!


Thank you Pontuf! it is about three years old now, but pretty much us, as we are.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy birthday Agnes!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

You make a lovely couple.

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, I LOVE your new avatar!
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Julie, love your new avatar! 

It is very windy today, school has been put on two hour delay due to flooding. The power has blinked off and on a few times and the cable has just gone out. Oh what fun today.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Hello everyone, it has been sometime since I last came to the Tea Party, March 2012 actually, I didn't think it was so long! I
It has been quite a difficult few months for me, both physically and emotionally but I must be on the mend as this is the first time I have wanted to come by and see how everyone is. I am ashamed to say that I had forgotten how supportive and inspiring you all are. 
There has been a few changes I see, glad to see that Sam is mine host and it feels good to see familiar names. Just reminds you that life does go on and that you have to make best of it that you can. I had just hit a blip in the road of life the last few months but here I am again! Lol 
Wishing everyone well and oh I have missed you all, I have a fair bit of catching up to do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Julie, love your new avatar!
> 
> It is very windy today, school has been put on two hour delay due to flooding. The power has blinked off and on a few times and the cable has just gone out. Oh what fun today.


Thanks Caren! That really does sound a 'fun' day. Hope you and the teens are all OK!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Hello everyone, it has been sometime since I last came to the Tea Party, March 2012 actually, I didn't think it was so long! I
> It has been quite a difficult few months for me, both physically and emotionally but I must be on the mend as this is the first time I have wanted to come by and see how everyone is. I am ashamed to say that I had forgotten how supportive and inspiring you all are.
> There has been a few changes I see, glad to see that Sam is mine host and it feels good to see familiar names. Just reminds you that life does go on and that you have to make best of it that you can. I had just hit a blip in the road of life the last few months but here I am again! Lol
> Wishing everyone well and oh I have missed you all, I have a fair bit of catching up to do.


Dear Dollyclaire- I was hunting for you just a few days ago- thought I might have PM'd you but could not trace you! How delightful that you are back- but sorry that life issues have been thrown at you! I can really relate to that. As Sam would say we have plenty of tea at the table [or coffee] and much room to welcome all who come. I think I am right in remembering that nowadays you look after a little dog when his owners are away, rather than having a pet yourself?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, love your new avatar!
> ...


 You are most welcome. The teens are thrilled to have a delay. Things are good, if the power goes out I have a generator. The pond has over flowed it's banks and the barn is flooded, nothing new for this time of year just makes more work.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Happy birthday, Agnes. Best wishes for you special day.

Welcome back, Dollyclaire. I'm one of the newer ones here on the Tea Party, but so glad you've been able to find your way back to the table. Always room at the table and plenty of good conversations to be found here.

Several of us are named JOY so we've taken to identifying which one of us is making any given post.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Hello everyone, it has been sometime since I last came to the Tea Party, March 2012 actually, I didn't think it was so long! I
> It has been quite a difficult few months for me, both physically and emotionally but I must be on the mend as this is the first time I have wanted to come by and see how everyone is. I am ashamed to say that I had forgotten how supportive and inspiring you all are.
> There has been a few changes I see, glad to see that Sam is mine host and it feels good to see familiar names. Just reminds you that life does go on and that you have to make best of it that you can. I had just hit a blip in the road of life the last few months but here I am again! Lol
> Wishing everyone well and oh I have missed you all, I have a fair bit of catching up to do.


Good to have you back- I hope you returning means things have settled down for you now. Tryinng to catch up on nearly 12 months will be rather difficult! rather a lot has happened in that time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


The delights of being a farmer!!!!
I must go back to bed and try to rest!
Did finally manage to track down Fale- so we have spoken- hoping I have the right number this time! I don't think it is anything sinister just that your own number is the one you dial least.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone, it has been sometime since I last came to the Tea Party, March 2012 actually, I didn't think it was so long! I
> ...


That is right but I have not been able to have him staying overnight with me.he is getting old and needs out frequently and my mobility has not been good which makes it so difficult through the night. I have him come for the day which is lovely. There are a couple of other dogs that come to stay and I have had cats too. I might be having 2 rabbits coming to live with me. A dear friend's daughter has asked if I will have them when/if her dad's overseas posting goes ahead. She had worked out that it was better to ask me to take them than ask a school friend because when they come back to the UK in 2 years she can ask me to give them back but felt her school friend would not want to part with them after looking after them for 2 years!!
I was sorry to read of the problems you are having regarding Fale and am praying for a speedy satisfactory resolution for you. Just remember to look after yourself well and trust that it WILL work out well. You have many good friends rooting for you and are included in many prayers.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Happy birthday, Agnes. Best wishes for you special day.
> 
> Welcome back, Dollyclaire. I'm one of the newer ones here on the Tea Party, but so glad you've been able to find your way back to the table. Always room at the table and plenty of good conversations to be found here.
> 
> ...


Thank you Ohio Joy it is good to be back and your welcome has cheered me up. I look forward to having many conversations with you and all the party goers.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Hello everyone, it has been sometime since I last came to the Tea Party, March 2012 actually, I didn't think it was so long! I
> It has been quite a difficult few months for me, both physically and emotionally but I must be on the mend as this is the first time I have wanted to come by and see how everyone is. I am ashamed to say that I had forgotten how supportive and inspiring you all are.
> There has been a few changes I see, glad to see that Sam is mine host and it feels good to see familiar names. Just reminds you that life does go on and that you have to make best of it that you can. I had just hit a blip in the road of life the last few months but here I am again! Lol
> Wishing everyone well and oh I have missed you all, I have a fair bit of catching up to do.


So glad you decided to visit with us again. Sam is a wonderful host and soon to be a grandpa again!
Don't stay away so long this time.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, I LOVE your new avatar!
> ...


Yes, and it's great to see the two of you together. Hopefully, in a little while, you can have more current picture taken of the two of you!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to Agnescr, for the 31st!


And I'll also wish you a happy birthday, Agnescr!
JuneK


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone, it has been sometime since I last came to the Tea Party, March 2012 actually, I didn't think it was so long! I
> ...


Hello Darowil, I am picking myself up and trying to make the best of what I have in front of me. Life is strange I never imagined I would be living alone. I have never lived on my own before, I left home to get married and we had 37 wonderful years together so living on my own after DH died has been quite difficult to adjust too. I had to have another op on my foot then got infection and it all went downhill from there. Strange that after 4 years of living without DH and thinking that I was coping it suddenly hit me very hard, so this last year has been difficult but I am trying hard to get to grips with it. No point in wishing for what was is there? I just have to keep going. 
I realised from some of the postings I read last week and this week that life has changed for so many people, just have to try and see the positives instead of the negatives. Sorry for going on but I am just relieved to be able to reach out and chat


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dollyclaire I think you can wish for what you had- of course you want it back if it was a great life you lost- but you can't live your life as if it might come back. But having said that it is not always easy to fight your way out- and often you can't do it alone . Friends may be sufficient, but sometimes professional help of various types is needed- and this is fine. When you are sick thigns are always much harder and it really shows up what it is like to be alone, not to have someone else to help you eveni f only in little ways.
Anyway I am now off to bed. HAve a good day. BTW have you noticed how may we have here from Scotland? Maybe lots of knitting happens there.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > dollyclaire said:
> ...


Hello Dollyclaire, 
The one thing about the teaparty is that because we are worldwide that there is always someone to talk to day or night if you want to chat. We are all here to listen and give support. Here is a ((((Hug)))).


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Thank you silver owl much appreciated


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good Morning ! Heard from Marianne this morning and she said to tell everyone she will try to get on later. She has a doctor appointment. Sends hugs to all.

Lurker do so love the new avatar. What a beautiful couple you two make. 

Happy birthday Agnescr! Wishing you many more and hope today is special for you.

Dollyclaire welcome back! Sorry life has been difficult but so glad to see you on the upswing. Remember our trials make us stronger and you are loved and appreciated.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hit send by mistake. Won't be online long this morning. I'm taking the two DDs out to breakfast and just spend some time together. Don't get to do that much with the older with work and her own family and the younger has her own social life though I do see and do things with her daily since she is still here at home. I'm very excited about our get together.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to Agnescr, for the 31st!


Thanks x :-D


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

only on page 53 trying to catch up. glad to be home sleeping lots and just enjoying having my dad around. he is heading back to Florida this weekend. Pain gets better every day I try to eat a little more everyday day and more laps through the house everyday. see Dr for post surgery check next Thursday.

Lurker, Pontuf & Gwenie love the new avatars! 

on the fur bear and maybe you have decided and I just am not that far yet, knit a swatch trim it and wrap around muzzle to see what you think.

am finally starting to feel like knitting and reading again just wasn't up for either in the hospital. Has been cold rainy and windy here, have been glad not to have to go out. doctor try and catch up and hopefully knit some today! prayers n hugs for all


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> only on page 53 trying to catch up. glad to be home sleeping lots and just enjoying having my dad around. he is heading back to Florida this weekend. Pain gets better every day I try to eat a little more everyday day and more laps through the house everyday. see Dr for post surgery check next Thursday.
> 
> Lurker, Pontuf & Gwenie love the new avatars!
> 
> ...


Puplover so nice to hear from you and that things are improving, it all just takes time :-D


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes,been a busy morning here what with electrician fitting new fusebox,monoxide and smoke detectors,visit from one DD and a visit from a friend,will just relax for rest of day xx


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

So good to see you Dolly. So glad to hear you are on the mend. Hope you drop in often. We have missed you. There is always a hot cup of tea and stimulating conversation awaiting you.

Pontuf

n.


dollyclaire said:


> Hello everyone, it has been sometime since I last came to the Tea Party, March 2012 actually, I didn't think it was so long! I
> It has been quite a difficult few months for me, both physically and emotionally but I must be on the mend as this is the first time I have wanted to come by and see how everyone is. I am ashamed to say that I had forgotten how supportive and inspiring you all are.
> There has been a few changes I see, glad to see that Sam is mine host and it feels good to see familiar names. Just reminds you that life does go on and that you have to make best of it that you can. I had just hit a blip in the road of life the last few months but here I am again! Lol
> Wishing everyone well and oh I have missed you all, I have a fair bit of catching up to do.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday to Agnescr, for the 31st!
> ...


And me -- Happy Birthday from me!!!!! Zoe 




And for you: 



 May your dance card be full the rest of your life and blessings follow!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy birthday to Agnescr!

Just once again checking in before starting in on work.

I've really nothing else to add except I'm trying to decide whether I'm going to the car show where my brother is volunteering. I need to see if my Dad entered his truck in it (or not). I wouldn't mind seeing it but the show is 2 hours travel (one-way) from me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > dollyclaire said:
> ...


That is a nice prospect that you may have the bunnies for a while, but being adult of course you also understand the girl's predicament that her friend would not be able to return them. My own Grand daughter has two rabbits- the only name I can recall is 'Alice' - she has the run of the garden, I hope the two are settling in together- must remember to ask! The response from folks on the KTP has been almost overwhelming! I need to now to concentrate on my own prayers. I do believe it is best to allow God the chance to sort things out- I keep coming back to 'Lean not unto thine own understanding'. I am just so delighted you are back- I had been quite concerned!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


I do have one taken this year- I just have to find the right file! My picture program is about 4 years old- and probably now they are much improved! although it will be great to have one taken in the close future! Here is hoping!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good Morning ! Heard from Marianne this morning and she said to tell everyone she will try to get on later. She has a doctor appointment. Sends hugs to all.
> 
> Lurker do so love the new avatar. What a beautiful couple you two make.
> 
> ...


The compliments are mutual, dear- I love your smiling face- and do think the haircut suits you- although the shot of you with long hair looks so youthful! How is that red cast of yours and all the velcro?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Agnes, may your birthday be so special. Hope you have something wonderful planned for your special day. Celebrate in style. May your year to come be filled with love, friends, and good health. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday to Agnescr, for the 31st!
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I think it is three pm so you do have a bit more birthday to go! I had a Skype call at 1-30am from one of my cousins in Glasgow- she had had to refuse a call from me earlier because she was in the middle of a tutorial, Anna was my favourite cousin as a child- but I 'lost' her because I had not remembered that she was older than me! By about 18 months- I was looking in the wrong direction on the family tree.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

What a sweet photo of you and Fale together. You make a lovely couple and I know you have a special history together. Thinking of you and hope you start feeling better soon.

'Lean not unto thine own understanding'. Beautiful and I pray helpful for you. 
Hugs dear friend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:
 

> only on page 53 trying to catch up. glad to be home sleeping lots and just enjoying having my dad around. he is heading back to Florida this weekend. Pain gets better every day I try to eat a little more everyday day and more laps through the house everyday. see Dr for post surgery check next Thursday.
> 
> Lurker, Pontuf & Gwenie love the new avatars!
> 
> ...


Thank you Pup lover! so glad things are starting to get back to normal, I think that is an excellent idea for the bear- I have trimmed some eyelash but was not very taken with the result.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> only on page 53 trying to catch up. glad to be home sleeping lots and just enjoying having my dad around. he is heading back to Florida this weekend. Pain gets better every day I try to eat a little more everyday day and more laps through the house everyday. see Dr for post surgery check next Thursday.
> 
> Lurker, Pontuf & Gwenie love the new avatars!
> 
> ...


So glad you are home!!!! May your healing be complete. Glad you are feeling like knitting and healing again. Continued prayers for you.
Gentle Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> What a sweet photo of you and Fale together. You make a lovely couple and I know you have a special history together. Thinking of you and hope you start feeling better soon.
> 
> 'Lean not unto thine own understanding'. Beautiful and I pray helpful for you.
> Hugs dear friend.


I quote it to myself to remind me I tend to be a bit headstrong! I need to wait for His wisdom. Thanks for the kind words. Just heard a very interesting interview with a liberal Muslim cleric from Pakistan, Now they are talking of how people in Timbuktoo are starting to wear bright colours again


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Agnes! Hope your day is wonderful!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> Hello everyone, it has been sometime since I last came to the Tea Party, March 2012 actually, I didn't think it was so long! I
> It has been quite a difficult few months for me, both physically and emotionally but I must be on the mend as this is the first time I have wanted to come by and see how everyone is. I am ashamed to say that I had forgotten how supportive and inspiring you all are.
> There has been a few changes I see, glad to see that Sam is mine host and it feels good to see familiar names. Just reminds you that life does go on and that you have to make best of it that you can. I had just hit a blip in the road of life the last few months but here I am again! Lol
> Wishing everyone well and oh I have missed you all, I have a fair bit of catching up to do.


Welcome back and nice to meet you. I may have started around the time you left. So sorry about the health problems and lack of mobility. One nice thing about the computer is you don't have to travel at all to be in contact with wonderful friends and support. Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > What a sweet photo of you and Fale together. You make a lovely couple and I know you have a special history together. Thinking of you and hope you start feeling better soon.
> ...


Somehow hearing they are starting to wear bright colors again sounds like a hopeful sign to me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

20 tornadoes in Georgia! Have we heard from our Georgia friends? I gather there are bad power outages.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> great looking tile - and you won't believe this - it is almost the same color that heidi picked out for the kitchen when they replace the floor next year.
> 
> sam


Great minds think alike, indeed! 

Agnes, many happy returns to you (it may be nearer the end of the day for you, but I am just getting started this morning, so have another day to make sure you cover all of the 31st over the world, lol).

Julie, love the new avatar, too--you are such a cute couple!

Caren, stay safe & dry! Flood mud in the barn is no fun; I've been there.

Dollyclaire, it is good to see you back and I hope your life continues on the upswing.

PupLover, you sound as if you have a plan, and just remember to take care of YOU and not overdo (same for you, Miss Marianne!).

I need to get moving this morning--just sorted my email and am thrilled with the response to the hat/mitts pattern--but I have some other things to get done before work and it looks as if it's going to be a busy day. That's not always a bad thing, but I have to gear up!

Blessings to all!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > dollyclaire said:
> ...


I'm leary about putting something new on for the reason that you mention. For now, I'll just ignore the ads.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > great looking tile - and you won't believe this - it is almost the same color that heidi picked out for the kitchen when they replace the floor next year.
> ...


Thanks Sorlenna, I am still hunting for the right yarn for the hat and mitts!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


It is the ages old conflict of Arab and African.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Agnes - Happy birthday and many more. Hope you're planning something special to celebrate the day.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Julie-love the new picture. It is the first time I have seen Fale-very handsome

Agnes-happy bitrthday

Puplover-glad to hear that you feeling better each day. The fact that you are thinking about knitting is a good sign. Listen to your body and rest when needed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Julie-love the new picture. It is the first time I have seen Fale-very handsome
> 
> Agnes-happy bitrthday
> 
> Puplover-glad to hear that you feeling better each day. The fact that you are thinking about knitting is a good sign. Listen to your body and rest when needed.


He actually does not look his best in that shot- I think he was a bit scared of travelling on his own- I have to locate a better one- but that will do for now. IMHO he is a good looker!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


Yes, I dont have a problem ignoring the ads, and no matter how interesting they look, I just dont click on them. It is a matter of deciding what you want on your computer. The ads dont bother me.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

budasha said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


i have been using Adblockplus for approx 18 months and have had no problems with it what so ever,and to get no adverts on any site is just wonderful,by the way I use Chrome


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome back, Dolly!

Happy Birthday, Agnes!

Puplover, I am glad to hear that you are healing and will soon be back to normal.

Sorry that this is so short and sweet, but I'm at school and a class is just about to come in. Started teaching a 5th grade boy to knit today!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning everyone, hope this finds you all and family and friends, hearty, hale, and healthy, or at least on the road to healthy. 
I don't think I'm going to have much luck getting caught up again this week, but I'm going to give it a good try. 
Decided with all the talk of socks lately to start a pair for DH, I have one pair started, but I can't figure out where I put them. lol...
Oh well, one can never have too many pair of socks, at least once I get them done, and he did say that he would rather I make them than buy them. ;-) 
Well, back to page 44, see you all later.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I hope everyone has made it through this crazy weather so far, we just have alot of steady wind and a little snow What a temp change whew!!!
I won't be on much for a while I'm hoping to get some fun projects going.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Welcome back, Dolly!
> 
> Happy Birthday, Agnes!
> 
> ...


You go Teacher Pammie!! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Morning everyone, hope this finds you all and family and friends, hearty, hale, and healthy, or at least on the road to healthy.
> I don't think I'm going to have much luck getting caught up again this week, but I'm going to give it a good try.
> Decided with all the talk of socks lately to start a pair for DH, I have one pair started, but I can't figure out where I put them. lol...
> Oh well, one can never have too many pair of socks, at least once I get them done, and he did say that he would rather I make them than buy them. ;-)
> Well, back to page 44, see you all later.


Hope you find those socks. :roll: Frustrating but how nice of DH to say that. My DH will be waiting for his first pair.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Just got back from town, what a nasty drive. Had to take the son to work, or I would not have been out. These pictures were taken within five miles. Now that am home it has stopped again.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Every time I log in I am 20 pages behind!!! Hope everyone is safe - happy - and healthy- I am working on getting caught up and joining in "real time" - back to page 64!!! luv-AZ


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Just got back from town, what a nasty drive. Had to take the son to work, or I would not have been out. These pictures were taken within five miles. Now that am home it has stopped again.


Isn't that just life!! [or Karma]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So good to hear from you. I was getting concerned. I'm glad you are healing well. Take it easy, enjoy your dad, and stay warm!



Pup lover said:


> only on page 53 trying to catch up. glad to be home sleeping lots and just enjoying having my dad around. he is heading back to Florida this weekend. Pain gets better every day I try to eat a little more everyday day and more laps through the house everyday. see Dr for post surgery check next Thursday.
> 
> Lurker, Pontuf & Gwenie love the new avatars!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Why thank you Julie. Cast is working well until the yarn snags the velcro. Last night I took the cotton sleeve (looks like a fingerless glove) and off from under the cast and put it over the cast instead of under it to protect the yarn. LOL It worked great just made me sweaty under the cast.



Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning ! Heard from Marianne this morning and she said to tell everyone she will try to get on later. She has a doctor appointment. Sends hugs to all.
> ...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > dollyclaire said:
> ...


My heart goes out to you, DollyClaire. The after-effects of that profound loss and grief are often severe and last a long time. We uphold each other as best we can. I look forward to hearing more of you and as to knitting in Scotland, we who are from the north of the British Isles know all about the value of knitting and the garments we produce! But then so do we all at dear KP!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from town, what a nasty drive. Had to take the son to work, or I would not have been out. These pictures were taken within five miles. Now that am home it has stopped again.
> ...


we are expecting it to be like this all day, a good reason to stay in and knit on the new hat.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fortunately in Athens where I am there was just high winds and heavy rain for a short period of time. Where Marianne lives they had it worse but I kept in contact with her and she is fine. It seems that NW Georgia seemed to have been hit harder. And And many areas did have quite a bit of power outages.



Lurker 2 said:


> 20 tornadoes in Georgia! Have we heard from our Georgia friends? I gather there are bad power outages.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> only on page 53 trying to catch up. glad to be home sleeping lots and just enjoying having my dad around. he is heading back to Florida this weekend. Pain gets better every day I try to eat a little more everyday day and more laps through the house everyday. see Dr for post surgery check next Thursday.
> 
> Lurker, Pontuf & Gwenie love the new avatars!
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry Gwenie - I ended up losing my mind about the time you put this up and had shut the computer off!! We are doing pretty good. DH is feeling much better- though still not a lot of energy. Thanks for asking!!! luv-AZ


Gweniepooh said:


> You are so right Sandy..I shouldn't complain at all. Sometimes I just expect too much progress too soon. I am truly thankful for the progress I have made already.  Th surgeon did a wonderful job minimizing the scars too.
> 
> How are you and DH doing now?
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Great colors!!!


Gweniepooh said:


> Since I tend to take on more projects than I can finish in a reasonable amount of time (got 4 going right now) I decided to post my progress on my sock from Darowil's workshop. I know I do this to myself but I just prefer to have many projects at once...keeps me on my toes and from getting bored with a single project. Of course it also is probably why I tend to have to frog LOL!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I have at least 4 - maybe more if I dig in the closet for a few minutes!!! luv-AZ


gottastch said:


> I'm right there with ya, Gweniepooh...the more projects going the better for me  I love to be busy, busy, busy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fortunately in Athens where I am there was just high winds and heavy rain for a short period of time. Where Marianne lives they had it worse but I kept in contact with her and she is fine. It seems that NW Georgia seemed to have been hit harder. And And many areas did have quite a bit of power outages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So glad you had no problems from the storms. The pictures I saw on the Weather Channel from GA were so scary. I thought about you and Marianne and prayed you were all right and not hit with the tornadoes
JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I have at least 4 - maybe more if I dig in the closet for a few minutes!!! luv-AZ
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> ...


I'm actually...caught up? Is that possible?! Well, I started on something last night but was watching the _Life on Fire_ show with DD on PBS and got all out of whack so I had to frog. lol


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds wonderful Angora - I'm so glad you felt up to going out!! luv-AZ


Angora1 said:


> We had such a nice anniversary. DH came home with red roses for me and I had made him a card, which he loved. I had two swans on it where they come together and their heads make a heart. This was a reminder of time spent in Bruges, Belgium in a B&B at The Lake of Love. DH has worn his hat every day since I got it finished and last night was no exception. My goodness, too bad I didn't do the socks for him, he would have been head to toe in my knitting with hat, sweater, and socks. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I love the picture of you and Fale - what's with the "lower profile"??? luv-AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Angora, thanks for passing on Marianne's message, it's good to hear from her, and she's right, we haven't heard from Joe for a while...? Hope everything's ok with him and isn't it so like Marianne still to be thinking about others in the midst of all she's going through! :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the update on Joe P. - it sounds like he has his hands full. I will keep him and his family in my thoughts - you be careful out there running around dear Zoe - luv-AZ


5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > From our dear Marianne:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Congrats to you and your family - best wishes to Heidi especially to keep her and the babe healthy!!! luv-AZ



thewren said:


> IT'S A BOY!!!!! weighs twelve ounces - mother and child doing well.
> 
> for some reason they couldn't find the other two that i was sure were in there.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

These are wonderful.... I just love them Kathy - nice job as always!! luv-AZ


gottastch said:


> Okey dokey, here they are. I steamed these and I think they will be okay. Now onto the heel, etc.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks for the update on Joe P. - it sounds like he has his hands full. I will keep him and his family in my thoughts - you be careful out there running around dear Zoe - luv-AZ


Just going off to the physiotherapy session that I have every two weeks. It is slow going to resolve the fibromyalgia issues, but it is happening! hahah, no "running" just a short drive! Zoe


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > I have to admit Pontuf that I haven't looked for them. I use ketchup sparingly - fries are about the only thing I can't think of and then not always..... I order my hamburgers special without ketchup!!! DH always has to wait for our order because of my "special request".... but don't tell Zoe - she'll disown me!!! luv-AZ
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are coming over, you need to wear your boots, mittens, hat, jacket and all that winter stuff! We are cold and snowy and blustery today! hmmmm, what better to snack on than ketchup chips and hot chocolate!!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Once he is hme maybe you could "lose the passport so that further episodes of this stress could be prevented. Marge.


 :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > I have to admit Pontuf that I haven't looked for them. I use ketchup sparingly - fries are about the only thing I can't think of and then not always..... I order my hamburgers special without ketchup!!! DH always has to wait for our order because of my "special request".... but don't tell Zoe - she'll disown me!!! luv-AZ
> ...


And I couldn't find any last time I went to the store, either. We want our ketchup chips, dagnabbit! :mrgreen:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds like a wonderful family Sam - and I'm so glad for you to be so close to them and a big part of it. luv-AZ


thewren said:


> heidi and gary were both married before - gary had two sons jacob and tory - heidi had alex and alexis - together they had bailee - ayden - avery - and now another boy.
> 
> i do have a good relationship with gary - he is quite a guy - hard worker - loves his children - treats heidi like a queen - whats not to like?
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Hello everyone, it has been sometime since I last came to the Tea Party, March 2012 actually, I didn't think it was so long! I
> It has been quite a difficult few months for me, both physically and emotionally but I must be on the mend as this is the first time I have wanted to come by and see how everyone is. I am ashamed to say that I had forgotten how supportive and inspiring you all are.
> There has been a few changes I see, glad to see that Sam is mine host and it feels good to see familiar names. Just reminds you that life does go on and that you have to make best of it that you can. I had just hit a blip in the road of life the last few months but here I am again! Lol
> Wishing everyone well and oh I have missed you all, I have a fair bit of catching up to do.


Lovely to hear from you again Dolly, and here's to better things for you in 2013. :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


Ok, you come along too!!! I got lots of ketchup chips and the stores never run out of them so we can dash out to the store to pick up more for everyone. hmmmm, movies, ketchup chips, hot chocolate, *sighs*, life is good!!   <::: see the ketchup on my tongue!!! hahahha


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2
The delights of being a farmer!!!!
I must go back to bed and try to rest!
Did finally manage to track down Fale- so we have spoken- hoping I have the right number this time! I don't think it is anything sinister just that your own number is the one you dial least.[/quote said:


> Glad you have managed another conversation with Fale and I really like your new avatar.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Agnescr! Have a great day!luv-AZ


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hit send by mistake. Won't be online long this morning. I'm taking the two DDs out to breakfast and just spend some time together. Don't get to do that much with the older with work and her own family and the younger has her own social life though I do see and do things with her daily since she is still here at home. I'm very excited about our get together.


Hope you had a lovely time - I'm sure you did!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome back, Dollyclaire - you will slip right back in and catch up quickly I'm sure! This is a wonderful place to have to go when you get a minute!!! Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Chat away!!! That's what we're hear for - a shoulder to cry on and a burst of laughter to lighten the load!! 


dollyclaire said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > dollyclaire said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Have fun on your "girls" outing!! luv-AZ


Gweniepooh said:


> Hit send by mistake. Won't be online long this morning. I'm taking the two DDs out to breakfast and just spend some time together. Don't get to do that much with the older with work and her own family and the younger has her own social life though I do see and do things with her daily since she is still here at home. I'm very excited about our get together.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad you're feeling better and I know that you have appreciated your Dad being around - but it's nice that you're doing well enough for them to head back to Florida. Take it as easy as you can and recoup - it's so nice to "see" your smiling face at the KTP!! luv-AZ


Pup lover said:


> only on page 53 trying to catch up. glad to be home sleeping lots and just enjoying having my dad around. he is heading back to Florida this weekend. Pain gets better every day I try to eat a little more everyday day and more laps through the house everyday. see Dr for post surgery check next Thursday.
> 
> Lurker, Pontuf & Gwenie love the new avatars!
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> only on page 53 trying to catch up. glad to be home sleeping lots and just enjoying having my dad around. he is heading back to Florida this weekend. Pain gets better every day I try to eat a little more everyday day and more laps through the house everyday. see Dr for post surgery check next Thursday.
> 
> Lurker, Pontuf & Gwenie love the new avatars!
> 
> ...


Glad that you're on the mend Pup lover. 
That is such a good idea about the bear's muzzle & I don't know why I didn't think of that as I've actually done it! I tried to make a panda, but knitted him with a white muzzle and he looked more like a lemur, so I knitted a black muzzle and sewed it on.....job done!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fortunately in Athens where I am there was just high winds and heavy rain for a short period of time. Where Marianne lives they had it worse but I kept in contact with her and she is fine. It seems that NW Georgia seemed to have been hit harder. And And many areas did have quite a bit of power outages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had had a lapse of memory and could not recall who was in Georgia? good to know you are both safe- the image I saw of the tornadoes was horrifying. I had had a shrewd suspicion that velcro would snag. Are you handy with a sewing machine? it should not be hard to stitch an outer cover?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Good going - to share your knitting talent!!! have a wonderful day Pammie- luv-AZ


pammie1234 said:


> Welcome back, Dolly!
> 
> Happy Birthday, Agnes!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I love the picture of you and Fale - what's with the "lower profile"??? luv-AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Was having a bad day- not feeling like talking to anyone- because it was so long since I had heard from Fale. I am feeling rather better today after last night's conversation!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the update on Joe P. - it sounds like he has his hands full. I will keep him and his family in my thoughts - you be careful out there running around dear Zoe - luv-AZ
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

She could just cut the toe off of a tube sock and pull that over the cast.......


Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Fortunately in Athens where I am there was just high winds and heavy rain for a short period of time. Where Marianne lives they had it worse but I kept in contact with her and she is fine. It seems that NW Georgia seemed to have been hit harder. And And many areas did have quite a bit of power outages.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I can imagine it would be easy to get into a funk when you are missing him. I just wanted to make sure that you knew that we would miss you if your "profile" go too low!!! luv-AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > I love the picture of you and Fale - what's with the "lower profile"??? luv-AZ
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2
> The delights of being a farmer!!!!
> I must go back to bed and try to rest!
> Did finally manage to track down Fale- so we have spoken- hoping I have the right number this time! I don't think it is anything sinister just that your own number is the one you dial least.[/quote said:
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Ok, you come along too!!! I got lots of ketchup chips and the stores never run out of them so we can dash out to the store to pick up more for everyone. hmmmm, movies, ketchup chips, hot chocolate, *sighs*, life is good!!   <::: see the ketchup on my tongue!!! hahahha


 :thumbup: Sounds good to me!

Glad you're feeling better, Julie. {{{HUG}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> She could just cut the toe off of a tube sock and pull that over the cast.......
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


True!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, you come along too!!! I got lots of ketchup chips and the stores never run out of them so we can dash out to the store to pick up more for everyone. hmmmm, movies, ketchup chips, hot chocolate, *sighs*, life is good!!   <::: see the ketchup on my tongue!!! hahahha
> ...


The weather is cooler in the mornings too, which is always refreshing- but of course you are a hot weather girl! My brother Alastair was saying the hottest he has ever been was in the Grand Canyon at 55C. In my oven that is nearly hot enough to cook meringue- but it does run hot.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Agnes! I hope you're having a wonderful celebration.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The weather is cooler in the mornings too, which is always refreshing- but of course you are a hot weather girl! My brother Alastair was saying the hottest he has ever been was in the Grand Canyon at 55C. In my oven that is nearly hot enough to cook meringue- but it does run hot.


Oh, that is true...I might not do too well this time of year up in Zoe's neck of the woods. LOL I like it best around 85F, I suppose, but not lower than about 70F. I guess I must be part lizard!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > The weather is cooler in the mornings too, which is always refreshing- but of course you are a hot weather girl! My brother Alastair was saying the hottest he has ever been was in the Grand Canyon at 55C. In my oven that is nearly hot enough to cook meringue- but it does run hot.
> ...


 :thumbup: this latest shot is Fale in the neighbouring village of Lufilufi where the finest orators in Samoa are from. Taken 2011, June.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: this latest shot is Fale in the neighbouring village of Lufilufi where the finest orators in Samoa are from. Taken 2011, June.


I would love to see those places--Samoa and NZ, someday. Is Fale an orator (and do you mean storyteller by that term)?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Fale certainly looks confident and strong in this picture - I happened to look at some photos from our sailing days and the passing of time is pretty evident for both DH and myself - I don't feel any older or more decrepit - but the camera doesn't lie!!!! I'm feeling your loneliness Lurker - give Ringo a hug - that will help - luv-AZ



Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > :thumbup: this latest shot is Fale in the neighbouring village of Lufilufi where the finest orators in Samoa are from. Taken 2011, June.
> ...


His title makes him a 'Tulafale, Alii' or high chief, who also is an orator, those who conduct the serious business of the villages. And hold the power.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Fale certainly looks confident and strong in this picture - I happened to look at some photos from our sailing days and the passing of time is pretty evident for both DH and myself - I don't feel any older or more decrepit - but the camera doesn't lie!!!! I'm feeling your loneliness Lurker - give Ringo a hug - that will help - luv-AZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was really good being in Samoa with Fale- I drank masses of coca cola- and got a tummy bug, and an allergic reaction to the insect repellent- but it was well worth it!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Fale certainly looks confident and strong in this picture - I happened to look at some photos from our sailing days and the passing of time is pretty evident for both DH and myself - I don't feel any older or more decrepit - but the camera doesn't lie!!!! I'm feeling your loneliness Lurker - give Ringo a hug - that will help - luv-AZ
> ...


I can well imagine! He cuts a fine figure, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


He has very good 'bearing' and is a fine dancer and comic too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Fale certainly looks confident and strong in this picture - I happened to look at some photos from our sailing days and the passing of time is pretty evident for both DH and myself - I don't feel any older or more decrepit - but the camera doesn't lie!!!! I'm feeling your loneliness Lurker - give Ringo a hug - that will help - luv-AZ
> ...


I have the feeling that Fale is a legend among his people. It must have been good to see him in his own surroundings, however not good for your tummy or allergies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


and in my opinion undervalued by the family. Funny [odd] how so often that can happen.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I have the feeling that Fale is a legend among his people. It must have been good to see him in his own surroundings, however not good for your tummy or allergies.
> ...


I think often people who are closest to us see us with the least focus...especially if they have their own goals and wants far more in mind...my former husband used to tell everyone but me how talented he thought I was, and I had spent a long time thinking he didn't notice anything creative I did....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And yet another new avatar Julie! Very nice picture of Fale. Yes I do sew and could make a cover or do as AZ suggested with a tube sock. Good ideas from both of you gals! Thanks!

Just got back from oral surgeon and all I can say is geez the prices have gone up and thank God we have some dental insurance. Even with the insurance it will cost almost $550 out of pocket payable before surgery. Got to go figure who will get paid this month and who won't...oh well. it could be worse.

Had a wonderful time with DDs at breakfast and window shopping afterwards. Went to both a Michael's and Hobby Lobby and both werre very low on...YARN! So nothing purchased.

Breaking news just came on and an Atlanta (Georgia) Middle school has had a shooting. They have the shooter in custody and injuries don't seem too tragic at thsitime of reporting but not sure totally yet. One student hit in back of neck. I can't believe how many horrific incidents have occured in just the past couple of months. Prayers please for our schools and children.

UPDATE 14 yr old student NOT in life threatening condition at hospital.



Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Fortunately in Athens where I am there was just high winds and heavy rain for a short period of time. Where Marianne lives they had it worse but I kept in contact with her and she is fine. It seems that NW Georgia seemed to have been hit harder. And And many areas did have quite a bit of power out
> ...


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Just got back from town, what a nasty drive. Had to take the son to work, or I would not have been out. These pictures were taken within five miles. Now that am home it has stopped again.


Alright - that just made me shiver with cold despite of being in a warm Texas office...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you dollyclaire - hope you had a good time here and will return for another cuppa real soon. we always have lots of fresh tea and an empty chair at the table. we love lots of people in the conversation - so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you.

i also have a friend that works on my computer - before i add anything i run it past him. it has saved me some grief more than once.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we had the same wind caren - really roared around the house during the night but haven't heard of any power outages around here - there were some in indianapolis around where my oldest daughter heather lives although i think they still had power.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Julie, love your new avatar!
> 
> It is very windy today, school has been put on two hour delay due to flooding. The power has blinked off and on a few times and the cable has just gone out. Oh what fun today.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

It just blinked a few times here and some of the schools were delayed and then cancelled for the day. Of course to the teens it means drive all over and pick up a bunch of their friends for the day. 
The wind has picked back up, we've lost a few branches from the big maple that we have s wing in.



thewren said:


> we had the same wind caren - really roared around the house during the night but haven't heard of any power outages around here - there were some in indianapolis around where my oldest daughter heather lives although i think they still had power.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is what we are here for dollyclaire - we share our ups and our downs.

sending you mountains of healing energy - both physically and emotionally. it is difficult to live alone after having a mate for so many years. it takes time to get adjusted to it so be kind to yourself - there is no time table for this - so just rest easy and let things fall back into place.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > dollyclaire said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you pup lover - it won't be long before you are up and running races again. sending you bushels of healing energy.

sam



Pup lover said:


> only on page 53 trying to catch up. glad to be home sleeping lots and just enjoying having my dad around. he is heading back to Florida this weekend. Pain gets better every day I try to eat a little more everyday day and more laps through the house everyday. see Dr for post surgery check next Thursday.
> 
> Lurker, Pontuf & Gwenie love the new avatars!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

agnes - happy birthday from northwest ohio - i think by now you day is beginning to wind down - hope it was a very good day for you.

sam



agnescr said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes,been a busy morning here what with electrician fitting new fusebox,monoxide and smoke detectors,visit from one DD and a visit from a friend,will just relax for rest of day xx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

am i missing something here - i see fale in a white shirt leaning ona pole - but i don't see myfanwy. where is the "couple".

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > only on page 53 trying to catch up. glad to be home sleeping lots and just enjoying having my dad around. he is heading back to Florida this weekend. Pain gets better every day I try to eat a little more everyday day and more laps through the house everyday. see Dr for post surgery check next Thursday.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are having the same weather nittergma - very windy - cold and snow showers - just a heavy skiff on the ground. the wind makes the cold go right through you.

sam



nittergma said:


> I hope everyone has made it through this crazy weather so far, we just have alot of steady wind and a little snow What a temp change whew!!!
> I won't be on much for a while I'm hoping to get some fun projects going.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's good news gwen - our paper showed some of the damage - glad you and marianne came throuh in fine shape.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Fortunately in Athens where I am there was just high winds and heavy rain for a short period of time. Where Marianne lives they had it worse but I kept in contact with her and she is fine. It seems that NW Georgia seemed to have been hit harder. And And many areas did have quite a bit of power outages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> am i missing something here - i see fale in a white shirt leaning ona pole - but i don't see myfanwy. where is the "couple".
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sorry Sam you may have been 'next door' I took it down because it was not the best shot of Fale!

that is the major problem with switching the avatar- the computer does not know where to stop!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you sorlenna - perputual summer - that's for me. highly dislike the cold - love the hot.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > The weather is cooler in the mornings too, which is always refreshing- but of course you are a hot weather girl! My brother Alastair was saying the hottest he has ever been was in the Grand Canyon at 55C. In my oven that is nearly hot enough to cook meringue- but it does run hot.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

another tragedy - so much violence on television - we should not be surprised. young minds are not always able to tell the difference between what is real and what is make believe.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> And yet another new avatar Julie! Very nice picture of Fale. Yes I do sew and could make a cover or do as AZ suggested with a tube sock. Good ideas from both of you gals! Thanks!
> 
> Just got back from oral surgeon and all I can say is geez the prices have gone up and thank God we have some dental insurance. Even with the insurance it will cost almost $550 out of pocket payable before surgery. Got to go figure who will get paid this month and who won't...oh well. it could be worse.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam ifyou go back up you will see one of my more recent shots of us both!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that is a great picture! You are so lovely and content looking and Fale so handsome. That needs to be your avatar!



Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > am i missing something here - i see fale in a white shirt leaning ona pole - but i don't see myfanwy. where is the "couple".
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam ifyou go back up you will see one of my more recent shots of us both!


Very lovely picture,you both look very happy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now that is a great picture! You are so lovely and content looking and Fale so handsome. That needs to be your avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sam ifyou go back up you will see one of my more recent shots of us both!
> ...


It was a very happy day!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a keeper for sure. Thank you. I will smile back at you every time I see your lovely faces.

Done![/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

See, the computer and I can't stop smiling! hehehe


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry i am on so late - slept in today - and then worked on emptying my documents that i had lined up to print. still having some problems with my computer - ran another purge which made it necessary to restart - hence the empting of the documents i had lined up. will see if this fixes it.

working on my green scarf again - really like the pattern i am using - it allows the yarn to shine through and be the most important - not the pattern which was whati was after. i will be posting a picture eventually.

also working on my brown hoodie - slow going but i have a few months before i will need it. think it will work well as a spring sweater.

have been looking at little cardigans to be knit in blue or green - i'm think of doing the baby blanket that is made of squares with a teddy bear knit in the middle of each one - i would do it as a solid blanket - not in squares to be put together. there are so many blanket designs it is hard to settle on just one.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking couple myfanwy - thanks for sharing.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > am i missing something here - i see fale in a white shirt leaning ona pole - but i don't see myfanwy. where is the "couple".
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi,Tessa!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> have been looking at little cardigans to be knit in blue or green - i'm think of doing the baby blanket that is made of squares with a teddy bear knit in the middle of each one - i would do it as a solid blanket - not in squares to be put together. there are so many blanket designs it is hard to settle on just one.
> 
> sam


I like green--I have been trying to decide what to knit with my Kool Aid dyed wool (it's green/yellow mostly). I'll have to look up the Fisherman's wool again to see how many yards it is...  I went looking through the stash and found it but the label has gone astray!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi,Tessa!


Hi, Julie! That is a lovely photo of you & Fale, he sure looks a smart, upright fella, you have a smile which is so like my late DH, I wonder if you come from the same gene pool somewhere way back. I think I'll have to try to print that one to keep.

Tessa


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

So sad about another school shooting. My DD's school was in lockdown the other day. There was an escaped convict in the area. He was actually caught in a field by the school. He was armed. Thankfully, he didn't try to get into the school. Since the school is located in a church, I'm pretty sure he didn't know that there were kids inside or he would have tried to get in and have some hostages. She said that it was quite scary. I'm just glad that he was caught.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

I went to the cinema yesterday with DD & Julian, to see Quartet. It's a very funny film, worth seeing, not quite as good as the Marigold Hotel IMHO, but the others thought it was. Any one else on here seen it? When I was a teenager my parents went to the cinema every week but I stayed home to make cakes, now I think sitting in the cinema is more restful & better for my figure.

Tessa


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Pammie, what a frightening experience, It must make you not want to let DD out of your sight. We have had 2 cases of attempted abduction in our area, my DGS is now taken to the train & met from school, my DD intends to do this until they catch the man involved as he is the same age as the boys involved, & plays in the same park. It's a shame for the kids who value their freedom, but a parent just can't take a chance. I hope your DD gets over the shock quickly.

Tessa


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fortunately I haven't had any issues with adblockplus and I use Google Chrome. But then again...with me I may just not notice the issues...LOL
> 
> Received my Baby Surprise Jacket pattern booklet from Schoolhouse press today. Can't remember exactly when this workshop will be; didn't see it listed yet under workshops. Looks pretty cool.


The surprise Jacket (which will mainly be the adult surprise workshop is on Feb. 13 - we also are doing a color workshop on Feb. 4 -then advanced lace socks on Feb. 25. all will be good workshops.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

A fine fine couple. Julie you look so pretty and happy and I love your dress, pretty color. Fale is so handsome and dstinguished. This is a special photo.

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > am i missing something here - i see fale in a white shirt leaning ona pole - but i don't see myfanwy. where is the "couple".
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi all, glad everyone faired well through the weather, my sis in TN had flown to OK on bussiness. Her son and the 3 dogs slept through a F3 tornado that touched down a mile away from their home. Kim would have been under the house in her storm crawl space, (its all concreted, with lights and they have lawn chairs under there, you can sit fine in chairs) with the dogs, her cell phone and the portable thing to watch the weather on. we just experienced rain and some wind here. 
bj and i had a rough nite last nite, we both coughed our heads off. yesterday i stayed in bed most of the day.we both ate a lite supper and went to bed early one or both of us coughed most of the nite. on a good note, i got my kindle fire and read some in bed (without disturbing bj, how cool is that)anyway i slept in after he left, then walked down and finished up at the church. 
jules, i like the pic's of you and fale, pretty sharp couple i think!
kate, what a pretty smilin face on the baby boy. i think how cool we watch him grow up here on the t party.
sam, another boy, wasn't in the cards i guess, so he will be a extra rough and tough little boy, who learns to hang with the older bro's. i like the name gunner wasn't that your choice? You know the new baby colors are better than the old pastels, like blue and beige, or the brighter colors. lots of choices.
sorlena i do love your tile choice for your floor. my cousin has that in her kit and dining room, i love it. 
gonna get off here and watch some tube for a bit. later


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lord have mercy! I am going to be on workshop overload!!! LOL I'm trying to finish my waterfall top and at least 1 of the socks. I am meeting some KPers here in Georgia on the 9th to visit the LYS and a few other business and really want to wear my Waterfall top. I am determined to do it too! But I just love all the workshops you are putting together. Oh well, I have a tendency to do well when under a little pressure so I guess I have created the ideal situation to "GET 'ER DONE!" LOL. Thank you for all you do for us Shirley!



Designer1234 said:


> The surprise Jacket (which will mainly be the adult surprise workshop is on Feb. 13 - we also are doing a color workshop onfinish my w Feb. 4 -then advanced lace socks on Feb. 25. all will be good workshops.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

i'm going to sleep now, I'm so tired that I sat down in s dept store today on a very comfy sofa & fell asleep! Good job my DS was with me and woke me up when she'd finished buying. Night,night all

Tessa


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pleasant dreams Tessa!



Tessadele said:


> i'm going to sleep now, I'm so tired that I sat down in s dept store today on a very comfy sofa & fell asleep! Good job my DS was with me and woke me up when she'd finished buying. Night,night all
> 
> Tessa


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't forget there is a free class on beginning lace at www.newstitchaday.com. Starts at 6 p.m. Pacific Time; you may need to register before hand. For those in Eastern Time Zone it will be on at 9 p.m.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Pleasant dreams Tessa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Gwenie x 2. lol.

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,Tessa!
> ...


Thank you Tessa! Fale is very conscious of how he looks, he has to be immaculate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Pammie, what a frightening experience, It must make you not want to let DD out of your sight. We have had 2 cases of attempted abduction in our area, my DGS is now taken to the train & met from school, my DD intends to do this until they catch the man involved as he is the same age as the boys involved, & plays in the same park. It's a shame for the kids who value their freedom, but a parent just can't take a chance. I hope your DD gets over the shock quickly.
> 
> Tessa


Me, ditto...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cut off the toe of a pair of clean trousers socks and am using it to cover my cast/brace and velcro. BIG improvement.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> A fine fine couple. Julie you look so pretty and happy and I love your dress, pretty color. Fale is so handsome and dstinguished. This is a special photo.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


dear Charlotte, thank you for the compliment- it suits me at present to see Fale in the photo- memory of happier days... 
love to Pontuf! Hope you are both [DH & you] fully recovered!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, glad everyone faired well through the weather, my sis in TN had flown to OK on bussiness. Her son and the 3 dogs slept through a F3 tornado that touched down a mile away from their home. Kim would have been under the house in her storm crawl space, (its all concreted, with lights and they have lawn chairs under there, you can sit fine in chairs) with the dogs, her cell phone and the portable thing to watch the weather on. we just experienced rain and some wind here.
> bj and i had a rough nite last nite, we both coughed our heads off. yesterday i stayed in bed most of the day.we both ate a lite supper and went to bed early one or both of us coughed most of the nite. on a good note, i got my kindle fire and read some in bed (without disturbing bj, how cool is that)anyway i slept in after he left, then walked down and finished up at the church.
> jules, i like the pic's of you and fale, pretty sharp couple i think!
> kate, what a pretty smilin face on the baby boy. i think how cool we watch him grow up here on the t party.
> ...


Glad you came through the storm so lightly! It is no fun when you are coughing,
and thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cut off the toe of a pair of clean trousers socks and am using it to cover my cast/brace and velcro. BIG improvement.


I am sure it is a lot better solution!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Pammie, what a frightening experience, It must make you not want to let DD out of your sight. We have had 2 cases of attempted abduction in our area, my DGS is now taken to the train & met from school, my DD intends to do this until they catch the man involved as he is the same age as the boys involved, & plays in the same park. It's a shame for the kids who value their freedom, but a parent just can't take a chance. I hope your DD gets over the shock quickly.
> 
> Tessa


Thanks, Tessa. She seems to have recovered well. It was an exciting day!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay I logged into the beginning lace class and now have left it. I have learned 2 things. 1. I knit English and 2. I already do what they are teaching ...oh make that 3 things. 3. How to do the backward loop cast on for lace. 

Not going to spend the 1 1/2 hours required with this class. Good class but I have other things that are a priority...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just noticed Carol was on line- of Carol ['s Gifts] [Carol and Fred] she is working 40 -45 hour weeks and comes home really tired, still with the family, and sends a greeting to everyone- also I think, reading between the lines she is having difficulty locating the Knitting Tea Party.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just got back from picking gary up from work (his truck is in the garage) - it's about seven degrees right now - with a pretty good breeze going - good to get back inside where it is warm. the van doesn't heat up very fast even in the best of weather - was barely started getting warm by the time we got home. don't think i will be going anywhere tomorrow.

sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You and me too....I was going to go out and get some groceries, but I found chili beans, tomatoes and hamburger so I'm making chili instead....we have crackers and bread to go with it, so we're set. Still feeling a bit weak so it's probably good that I'm staying in. Once I get some sleep, I think I'll feel much better. Unless you absolutely have to go out---I say stay in and stay warm!



thewren said:


> i just got back from picking gary up from work (his truck is in the garage) - it's about seven degrees right now - with a pretty good breeze going - good to get back inside where it is warm. the van doesn't heat up very fast even in the best of weather - was barely started getting warm by the time we got home. don't think i will be going anywhere tomorrow.
> 
> sam


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

BURRRRRRRR! I remember those frigid days in Chicago. We used to get 50 below with the wind chill factor and the wind off Lake Michigan. Car doors would freeze shut and the streets would be solid ice and icey snow.I sure don't miss that weather. I remember those days when I complain when it's 115 here in August. Guess there is no perfect climate except maybe San Diego. . . 

Stay inside Sam and crank up the heat, throw another log on the fire and another blanket on the bed. Stay warm.

Pontuf



thewren said:


> i just got back from picking gary up from work (his truck is in the garage) - it's about seven degrees right now - with a pretty good breeze going - good to get back inside where it is warm. the van doesn't heat up very fast even in the best of weather - was barely started getting warm by the time we got home. don't think i will be going anywhere tomorrow.
> 
> sam


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

well that has been a very wild windy wet night. The noise of the wind was just like an express train rushing by. I will wait until it is a bit lighter before I venture out to check for any damage. It is much quieter and the rain has stopped now. I hope everyone is warm and safe wherever you are in the world. I am going out this morning, have an appointment for a routine mammogram. I am certain it must have been a man who devised this test. I can feel myself cringing at the thought of it. I would bet if men had to have a similar check on the testes they would come up with a better invention for this test LOL See you all later, have a nice cake and coffee waiting for me when I get back


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Tried last night and this morning and I couldn't get photos to come up on here. Trying this time on 'reply' instead of 'quote reply' to see if it works.

Nope! I'll see if this'll go without the photos. (You'll be amazed to know that they were photos of Luke! His mum took him to get them done and he's wearing a collar and tie and a waistcoat! Can't say that I like him in it, but I was very good and kept my mouth shut! :roll: )

Ok, so that went. I'll try for photos on their own now.

No, that didn't work either. Strange, I've never had any problems with pics before. I'll try again later. Sorry about this ramble!!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Good morning all! I see that Sam is an early bird as well. My animals, dog and cat, are so used to my getting up at 0400 to be ready to head for work at 0500 that even on a day off, which today is, they are up and at the ready. Hoping to get the tax information ready so when the 1099's come in, the rest of the data is on file.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorry Sam you may have been 'next door' I took it down because it was not the best shot of Fale!

that is the major problem with switching the avatar- the computer does not know where to stop![/quote]

And I never saw th eone of Fale alone so was very puzzled by Sams question! How could he miss Julie? I thought your eyes must have been going Sam- or your mind of course. lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup Lover glad to see you slowly progressing.
Popped in for thef irst time today just before going to bed. Spent htis morning in Ikea buying shelving for my yarn, and bookcases for David's books, then some shopping and the bought more yarn!
And now I have a very messy room- worse than it was as I try and decide where to put things. it has to end up better but sure can't see any progress yet. Hopefully by tomorrow night.
Fortunately tomorrow is Handknitters Guild so I will get some knitting done today- don't think I picked up a needle all day. The nearest I got was frogging some things that I realsied I would never finish or use. David came in and said have you given up? So had to explain that I was actually undoing stuff not knitting it up. Judging by all the empty plastic bags and other bags around I must have gopt somewhere.
Was it Southern Gal who daid how good the Kindle Fire for reading in bed without disturbing DH? I have a really cheap e-reader that I use just for that purpose- being backlit I don't need a light on. And another more expensive one that I use out- it is not backlit so can be read outside etc. but would need a light at night. But I still think I prefer books- which when I get away from Kp I like to read- or when David is away overnight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> BURRRRRRRR! I remember those frigid days in Chicago. We used to get 50 below with the wind chill factor and the wind off Lake Michigan. Car doors would freeze shut and the streets would be solid ice and icey snow.I sure don't miss that weather. I remember those days when I complain when it's 115 here in August. Guess there is no perfect climate except maybe San Diego. . .
> 
> Stay inside Sam and crank up the heat, throw another log on the fire and another blanket on the bed. Stay warm.
> 
> ...


I have not the foggiest idea what San Diego climate is like- other than hot- because I think it is close to Mexico- I have not dragged out my atlas- but recall the Americas Cup being raced there, in the early days of the NZ challenge. I do NOT envy you 115 F. That is what Fale had to cope with in Sydney a couple of weeks ago.
I am trying unsuccessfully again to ring him. very frustrating!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> well that has been a very wild windy wet night. The noise of the wind was just like an express train rushing by. I will wait until it is a bit lighter before I venture out to check for any damage. It is much quieter and the rain has stopped now. I hope everyone is warm and safe wherever you are in the world. I am going out this morning, have an appointment for a routine mammogram. I am certain it must have been a man who devised this test. I can feel myself cringing at the thought of it. I would bet if men had to have a similar check on the testes they would come up with a better invention for this test LOL See you all later, have a nice cake and coffee waiting for me when I get back


If that was your night there is a chance my cousins who I think are a bit north of you, at Strontian may have had similar. now I have my new phone plan I can ring Jean more regularly. I fully agree about the breast screen- the thought of checking the testes similarly is quite hillarious! we should start a campaign!
Hope all went well, and you are shortly enjoying that cuppa!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Tried last night and this morning and I couldn't get photos to come up on here. Trying this time on 'reply' instead of 'quote reply' to see if it works.
> 
> Nope! I'll see if this'll go without the photos. (You'll be amazed to know that they were photos of Luke! His mum took him to get them done and he's wearing a collar and tie and a waistcoat! Can't say that I like him in it, but I was very good and kept my mouth shut! :roll: )
> 
> ...


Oh dear so we have missed out on seeing our lad! oh well better luck next time! I wonder what format they were in maybe it was something to do with that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sorry Sam you may have been 'next door' I took it down because it was not the best shot of Fale!
> 
> that is the major problem with switching the avatar- the computer does not know where to stop!


And I never saw th eone of Fale alone so was very puzzled by Sams question! How could he miss Julie? I thought your eyes must have been going Sam- or your mind of course. lol[/quote]

for anyone following the saga of J and F, I will see if I can locate the shots of my darling.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

"Time to make the donuts" - that's a line from a TV commercial and one DH and I would say to each other as we left for work in the a.m. People wondered if we did go "make donuts". But that's not as funny as the kids thinking their dad printed money (don't know if they thought legal or not) - DH ran a huge printing press that put out beautiful colored brochures and high end catalogs and maqazines. Kids would ask what do you do - he'd say "print stuff" and they'd ask why do you go to work - he'd say to "make money". They went for a tour of the place and which press was making the money.

Beautiful pictures, Julie - hope you talk to you Sweetie soon. There's extra cups of coffee/tea and some monkey bread wainting for all of our returning members and to our fond friends JoeP and Carol'sGifts...good to know they're still thinking of us.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

What wonderful photos. I absolutely love the ones of you and Fale sitting at the airport and the newest avatar. You have such a sweet smile Lurker. 

That is quite a torrent you captured with your camera. How lovely of you to share photos of New Zealand and Samoa, and of course even Scotland (a while back.)

Wishes for you and Fale to have things settled even though it is quite difficult to wait. Will be praying that February goes fast for you.
Bushels of Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> "Time to make the donuts" - that's a line from a TV commercial and one DH and I would say to each other as we left for work in the a.m. People wondered if we did go "make donuts". But that's not as funny as the kids thinking their dad printed money (don't know if they thought legal or not) - DH ran a huge printing press that put out beautiful colored brochures and high end catalogs and maqazines. Kids would ask what do you do - he'd say "print stuff" and they'd ask why do you go to work - he'd say to "make money". They went for a tour of the place and which press was making the money.
> 
> Beautiful pictures, Julie - hope you talk to you Sweetie soon. There's extra cups of coffee/tea and some monkey bread wainting for all of our returning members and to our fond friends JoeP and Carol'sGifts...good to know they're still thinking of us.


Too funny about children thinking DH was printing the money. Kids say and think the darndest things.
I actually did used to make homemade donuts, but not anymore. But boy were they good. :wink:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Julie, I sit here and the photos of you and Fale warm my heart! You have both such kind expressions on your faces which no doubt come from you being together!!!
Biiirrrrrrrrrrrrrr, outside!!!!! -30°C and with the windchill, we are feeling like the -40°s C. Good thing I have the van plugged in. I have to go see the doc this morning and see what he has to say. He monitors my diabetes quite closely.
Yesterday, the physiotherapy went well. He gave me two new exercises to do that will strengthen my legs and will stop the night leg cramps from happening. I am so looking forwards to cutting down the number of times my legs cramp at night. I end up walking the floor so much during the night to get rid of them. They are not charlie-horse cramps but an entire leg cramp from the fibromyalgia.
Sam, everyone, take care, be safe, and blessings for all! Zoe 
---->need to go get more hot coffee!!!! :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Great photos Julie. I do love the tropical foliage.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > well that has been a very wild windy wet night. The noise of the wind was just like an express train rushing by. I will wait until it is a bit lighter before I venture out to check for any damage. It is much quieter and the rain has stopped now. I hope everyone is warm and safe wherever you are in the world. I am going out this morning, have an appointment for a routine mammogram. I am certain it must have been a man who devised this test. I can feel myself cringing at the thought of it. I would bet if men had to have a similar check on the testes they would come up with a better invention for this test LOL See you all later, have a nice cake and coffee waiting for me when I get back
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

When we went by ship to Auckland from Vancouver in the 70's we stopped at Western Samoa - and took a tour to visit one of the villages - I remember it so clearly, but the thing I remember the most was as we sailed out of the harbor in pago pago they dropped hundreds of blossoms on the ship. If I remember correctly, it was a cable across the opening to the harbor - and they filled something with flowers. I caught or picked up one and pressed it in a book - found it a few years ago and some of the faintest scent was still there. It brought back so many memories. I remember best the scent of the flowers there. Same in Fiji -- I fell in love with both places but have never managed to get back.

The thing that impressed me most was the foliage, after coming from Canada- and the wonderful colors of the flowers. you have brought back many memories Julie - I hope fale gets home to you soon. It seems so interesting that you live very close to where we first lived in Auckland. We lived in Glenfield on Coronation Road, and I used to walk with my baby daughter down to takapuna to shop. -memories -- aren't they wonderful. Shirley


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Sam you may have been 'next door' I took it down because it was not the best shot of Fale!
> ...


for anyone following the saga of J and F, I will see if I can locate the shots of my darling.[/quote]

Thank you, Julie, for these wonderful pictures. With the cold, windy weather we're having (although nothing like Zoe is experiencing!) they are so welcome. Makes me realize it won't be long before I'll be complaining about how hot the summer is! 
JuneK


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry Sam you may have been 'next door' I took it down because it was not the best shot of Fale!
> 
> that is the major problem with switching the avatar- the computer does not know where to stop!


I missed seeing this picture also. You two make a lovely couple!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We made donuts while I was on the farm....both the regular and the raised ones - I think I like the cake donuts with sugar coating the best, but those raised and glazed donuts were pretty awesome too.



Angora1 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > "Time to make the donuts" - that's a line from a TV commercial and one DH and I would say to each other as we left for work in the a.m. People wondered if we did go "make donuts". But that's not as funny as the kids thinking their dad printed money (don't know if they thought legal or not) - DH ran a huge printing press that put out beautiful colored brochures and high end catalogs and maqazines. Kids would ask what do you do - he'd say "print stuff" and they'd ask why do you go to work - he'd say to "make money". They went for a tour of the place and which press was making the money.
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Today is bitterly cold - again - and so very quiet. Not a branch is moving on the trees (probably for fear of cracking off, in this cold). At least it is February 1st so we will see what the groundhog predicts tomorrow...early spring or 6 more weeks of winter. It really doesn't seem to matter because where I am, even if it is an early spring, it still means 6 more weeks of winter - lol!

5mmdpns - please be careful out on the roads today. I'm sure you already have extra clothes/boots in your vehicle 

Gweniepooh - I was pondering your problem and wondered if you happen to have one of those fabric tubes with elastic on both ends (used to store empty plastic bags)? Would that possibly work to slip over your entire cast to protect your yarn from snagging? Just a thought.

Agnes - a very happy birthday to you and many, many more!

Julie - Any chance you could talk Lupe into bringing Fale for a visit in February instead of March? It would be so wonderful if that were to happen. Then when she went outside, you could put her bags outside by the door and lock the door - lol!!!

Sam, I get an e-mail from New Stitch A Day with different things daily or nearly every day. Today's topic was how to knit the twisted edge...small cable that might work for the eding you were looking for for the new baby's cardigan. Here is the link - it is a long one but it works (at least it did when I tested it): http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-twisted-trim-edge/?utm_source=New+Stitch+A+Day&utm_campaign=14f1633b12-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email

If this doesn't work, maybe go to www.newstitchaday.com and see if you can find it that way.

Keep well, my friends. Those who are under the weather, please feel better. Time to exercise and then whip this house into shape or at least try


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

For you from Marianne:
Power went on and off several times but by nightfall it stayed steady. Camper was not used (thankfully) but did turn the heat on low so Mom wouldn't freeze if we had to move her in there. A few downed limbs here and there.. a few trees down in some of the pastures (from what I was told) but no significant damage anywhere in our community
No appointments today, YEAH!!!! But did get a call late yesterday evening that my test all came back with good results. One Doc wants to know my secret about my Cholesterol levels all were very low, EKG was good, they want to discuss my bone scan.. (I know it's bad, has been for years) they probably want to do work on my knee or my hip or both, Osteo hit my right side worse than the left I'm afraid
I'm feeling sorta outta sorts today, probably from all the activity the past few days and the storms. Going to throw together a new recipe for the crockpot, if it's any good I'll post it in the tea party. I need to go read the posts, just hard to concentrate lately, they say it will improve, it's the waiting game that is so hard.
Give my best to all the group, I'll be back soon that is a promise, I do so miss everyone.
Meanwhile, Hugs, Loves and Lots n Lots of Prayers,
M


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Kate. Usually I can only add photos after I post. I have to go back and add. And I have to post from my laptop or desk computer. I've never been able to post pictures from my iPad.

Pontuf

.quote=KateB]Tried last night and this morning and I couldn't get photos to come up on here. Trying this time on 'reply' instead of 'quote reply' to see if it works.

Nope! I'll see if this'll go without the photos. (You'll be amazed to know that they were photos of Luke! His mum took him to get them done and he's wearing a collar and tie and a waistcoat! Can't say that I like him in it, but I was very good and kept my mouth shut! :roll: )

Ok, so that went. I'll try for photos on their own now.

No, that didn't work either. Strange, I've never had any problems with pics before. I'll try again later. Sorry about this ramble!! [/quote]


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning everyone, I'm reading back to front, I decided I'd never get caught up going the right way. 
I need to go look for Julie's pictures, glad Marianne is doing well and no damage from the storms, Angora, thank you for the update. Pontuf, love the new picture, such a beautiful colored Cocker. 
Ooh, donuts, I should run up the street and get a couple, yum. 
Okay, now to continue reading.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Gottastch - I saw that stitch today in my email. I love that website. I've been getting their daily emails for maybe two years and have filed each one. I made afghans for Pontuf and Clarence by making 7 x 10" blocks from stitches from the emails. I used a different stitch for each block and then joined them. Pontuf got a dark gray afghan, Clarence an eggplant one. They turned out really nice and it was great to practice the stitches. And the dogs loved them. Pontuf sleeps on both of them now. Great website and I look forward to the stitch each day. I also like how they recap the week and have other stitches at the bottom of the page.

Pontuf

.


gottastch said:


> Today is bitterly cold - again - and so very quiet. Not a branch is moving on the trees (probably for fear of cracking off, in this cold). At least it is February 1st so we will see what the groundhog predicts tomorrow...early spring or 6 more weeks of winter. It really doesn't seem to matter because where I am, even if it is an early spring, it still means 6 more weeks of winter - lol!
> 
> 5mmdpns - please be careful out on the roads today. I'm sure you already have extra clothes/boots in your vehicle
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

LOL. ! 

Pontuf


Julie - Any chance you could talk Lupe into bringing Fale for a visit in February instead of March? It would be so wonderful if that were to happen. Then when she went outside, you could put her bags outside by the door and lock the cable that might work 


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Julie, thanks for the full view pictures. Fale is a handsome man and you make a lovely couple. I hope you will be together in real life soon rather than photos.

Those of you in the cold spots-stay warm and keep knitting.

The reports of the cold make me happy that we are wintering in AZ.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Julie what wonderful pictures! Just love looking at them. Such a beautiful tropical paradise. Too bad about the flooding though. You and Fale are such a lovely couple. So serene and comfortable together. Thanks for posting the pictures.

Shirley, what wonderful memories. Love hearing about them, and they are still so vivid.

Pontuf


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Beautiful photos Julie, and you are both lookers in my opinion. 
Hope you get to talk to him again soon.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Purl - I am freezing here, sweatshirts, sweaters, boots, ...coats! Hopefully it will get into the 70's this weekend. Lots to do the next few weeks before Cactus League starts. Phoenix Open this weekend, but too cold and damp for me this year. Many of my friends are exhibiting at Celebration of Art and Art Expo for the next couple months. Those are both fun to go to. What are you up to this weekend? We are staying in because DH still has a little congestion from the cold/ flu. I'm back to normal YEAH! Maybe next week we will get out. Arabian Horse Show is soon. Did you go to Barrett Jackson at Westworld? We we still sick but were able to watch some of it on TV. All the art fairs will be starting soon.

Pontuf

purl2diva]Julie, thanks for the full view pictures. Fale is a handsome man and you make a lovely couple. I hope you will be together in real life soon rather than photos.

Those of you in the cold spots-stay warm and keep knitting.

The reports of the cold make me happy that we are wintering in AZ.[/quote]


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Great pictures Julie! I totally agree with the others you two make a very serene looking couple.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Angora. Thanks s much for posting for Marianne. She sounds really good.

Zoe, you too, thanks for updating us in Joe. My MIL had bad leg cramps from diabetes and dialysis. She drank quinine water and that helped some. She still had them but not so severe and not as often.

Poldera - I just LOVE. Your avatar. Your pup is just adorable and looks so happy. I just know that tail is wagging. What's her/his name? 

Pontuf


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OK frogged my baby blanket. Too any mistakes while I was sick. I shouldn't have knit when I had a fever. Thankfully I was only able to knit a little and only ruined one project. 
I started a new one, new pattern Filatura di Crosa, same yarn. After I finish a few more rows I'll post a WIP picture.

This baby is going to be a toddler by the time I finish this blanket at the rate I'm going!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Charlotte, glad to hear you're up and about again--hope your DH is also 100% soon.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Sorlenna, its so nice to finally feel good again!
Poor DH Rick. He took such good care of me and then I go and give him the flu. At least his coughing is almost gone and he is sleeping soundly. His appetite is back. I'm going to make stew today. He's totally sick of soup.

Pontuf

.


Sorlenna said:


> Charlotte, glad to hear you're up and about again--hope your DH is also 100% soon.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi all, jules i love looking at the pic's of you and fale and the beautiful country side. see thats the thing about being with all of you from all over, we get to see and hear about places we prob. won't ever get to. i love it.
one of these days we're all gonna be feeling better, don't know how long its gonna take, but one of these days!!!!
i was up a lot last night with my coughing, now i am very hoarse from it, ugh... i did get some relief from drinking hot tea and honey. 
we have some shinanigans going on in our little neighborhood, very unusual for us, prowlers, peepers, and i haven't talked to neighbor this morn. but the cops were there for well over an hr. last night. brrr cold as i is,i hope the buggers who are doing this, got something for their efforts (not really, just venting) there is 3 houses that are sorta keeping a neighborhood watch, us included. i am a night owl and i go check out in the utility room often, its dark and has windows down the entire length of it, up high and i can peek and watch for bits to notice if i see anything, i can see into the neighbors back yard also. as well as look down in our own carport. it really gripes me when someone comes onto your place and steals from you. we really haven't had any bad stuff around here in yrs since naked man left 2 houses down and yep, that name was very appropriate as thats part of what he like to do publicly, nite time stuff mostly. we here never had so much prob. as he knew bj was here ad feared for his life, although, i am more likey to go all downsouth on him before bj would. but he did his stuff to the widows and single women around here. soooo glad he is well gone from here. now to just catch whoever is doing this to our corner...
everyone have a good day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Day is dawning here, just, at a little past 6 am. Not many hours and Sam will start the new KTP. Need to get the dogs fed- I have to carve some meat off a bone. Very still, just the occasional car going along the road in front. The sky is a little cloudy- but the rain forecast is not expected to break our drought.I made a tomato dish along the lines of Doogie's Amish scalloped tomatoes- nothing to beat sun-ripened! Ate that for three days. Having to re-learn cooking for one. Many of you have commented on the photos I posted, I hope I can be forgiven for not replying to each. Today's task will be to try and find Lupe, so I can talk to Fale. And to bake another loaf- yesterday's went to my visitors- but it was good it was so appreciated


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> LOL. !
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


And get Fale's passport, bankbook, bank card, etc. !!!!! Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > LOL. !
> ...


Not without Sam on his Medieval Charger, with his avenging sword- you better be ready with the sharpened DPN's!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


dpns all sharpened and ready!!!! also I have long long metal straights ready and sharpened too!!!!! do I need to bring my shovel? you know, to throw some dirt in their eyes whilst we ready our swords and daggers??


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Southern Gal. I hope you are feeling better. Just make sure to eat and drink fluids. It's so important and you will feel better. When I was really sick I drank hot water with lemon and honey. DH saw on tv that caffeine wasn't good for the flu/cold. It felt good and warmed me up when I got cold.

Sorry to hear of your prowler problem. Just don't open the door. I don't know what it is but twice in the last week a helicopter was flying over our neighborhood with lights and speaker at night about 15 minutes each time. It happened two different nights. Never happened before. You think you are in a safe neighborhood but who knows how safe we can be? DH always warned me about a false sense of security. Bad things can happen anywhere.

Pontuf

Have you contacted the police and are they watching your neighborhood? Are you keeping lights on? Make sure you keep in touch with your neighbors and have a phone within your reach especially in your bedroom.

Stay safe.

Pintuf



Southern Gal said:


> hi all, jules i love looking at the pic's of you and fale and the beautiful country side. see thats the thing about being with all of you from all over, we get to see and hear about places we prob. won't ever get to. i love it.
> one of these days we're all gonna be feeling better, don't know how long its gonna take, but one of these days!!!!
> i was up a lot last night with my coughing, now i am very hoarse from it, ugh... i did get some relief from drinking hot tea and honey.
> we have some shinanigans going on in our little neighborhood, very unusual for us, prowlers, peepers, and i haven't talked to neighbor this morn. but the cops were there for well over an hr. last night. brrr cold as i is,i hope the buggers who are doing this, got something for their efforts (not really, just venting) there is 3 houses that are sorta keeping a neighborhood watch, us included. i am a night owl and i go check out in the utility room often, its dark and has windows down the entire length of it, up high and i can peek and watch for bits to notice if i see anything, i can see into the neighbors back yard also. as well as look down in our own carport. it really gripes me when someone comes onto your place and steals from you. we really haven't had any bad stuff around here in yrs since naked man left 2 houses down and yep, that name was very appropriate as thats part of what he like to do publicly, nite time stuff mostly. we here never had so much prob. as he knew bj was here ad feared for his life, although, i am more likey to go all downsouth on him before bj would. but he did his stuff to the widows and single women around here. soooo glad he is well gone from here. now to just catch whoever is doing this to our corner...
> everyone have a good day.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> For you from Marianne
> 
> Thanks for the updates from Marianne. So glad to hear no damage from the storms for her. I know she's so impatient to be back to normal.
> Just want her to know she's always in my prayers.
> JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

SG I feel for you having the disturbances in the neighborhood. Our property used to be all farmland surrounding and as time moved on it has drastically changed. There are seedy trailer parks butted up to our property. I have NOTHING against trailer parks but these are not kept up and house many criminal types or those who have zero respect for themselves or others. We've had folks climb our fence stealing fruits from our trees and prior to putting up the fence about 12 years ago they would just walk onto our property and take things. DH's truck and been broken into and tools stolen and had a car theif hide on our glassed in porch trying to elude the police. One would say move but this is the family homestead for the past 147 years and I will not let such ruffians force me to leave. We have both taken fire arm courses and do keep firearms. During the day when I'm home alone all doors are locked and then we have the dogs which have free access to in and out of the house so unbelievably I do feel safe most of the time. And as horrible as it may sound our property and home are nice in spite of a large part of the surroundings. We also have a very good police department and they are less than 3 miles from us and patrol our area frequently.

uthern Gal]hi all, jules i love looking at the pic's of you and fale and the beautiful country side. see thats the thing about being with all of you from all over, we get to see and hear about places we prob. won't ever get to. i love it.
one of these days we're all gonna be feeling better, don't know how long its gonna take, but one of these days!!!!
i was up a lot last night with my coughing, now i am very hoarse from it, ugh... i did get some relief from drinking hot tea and honey. 
we have some shinanigans going on in our little neighborhood, very unusual for us, prowlers, peepers, and i haven't talked to neighbor this morn. but the cops were there for well over an hr. last night. brrr cold as i is,i hope the buggers who are doing this, got something for their efforts (not really, just venting) there is 3 houses that are sorta keeping a neighborhood watch, us included. i am a night owl and i go check out in the utility room often, its dark and has windows down the entire length of it, up high and i can peek and watch for bits to notice if i see anything, i can see into the neighbors back yard also. as well as look down in our own carport. it really gripes me when someone comes onto your place and steals from you. we really haven't had any bad stuff around here in yrs since naked man left 2 houses down and yep, that name was very appropriate as thats part of what he like to do publicly, nite time stuff mostly. we here never had so much prob. as he knew bj was here ad feared for his life, although, i am more likey to go all downsouth on him before bj would. but he did his stuff to the widows and single women around here. soooo glad he is well gone from here. now to just catch whoever is doing this to our corner...
everyone have a good day.[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

love all the pictures you've posted and this one of Fale...how handsome!



Lurker 2 said:


> Day is dawning here, just, at a little past 6 am. Not many hours and Sam will start the new KTP. Need to get the dogs fed- I have to carve some meat off a bone. Very still, just the occasional car going along the road in front. The sky is a little cloudy- but the rain forecast is not expected to break our drought.I made a tomato dish along the lines of Doogie's Amish scalloped tomatoes- nothing to beat sun-ripened! Ate that for three days. Having to re-learn cooking for one. Many of you have commented on the photos I posted, I hope I can be forgiven for not replying to each. Today's task will be to try and find Lupe, so I can talk to Fale. And to bake another loaf- yesterday's went to my visitors- but it was good it was so appreciated


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Coats in Arizona? Aoch!

Lurker 2, I like your new avatar... *hugs*
And I like Fale's... am, I lack a word here - it's not the way someone looks, but the way he/she "radiates" his/her personality... the feel to the person, by looking at the looks... hm, I think I made an entangled ball of words here.
But I hope you'd understand me anyway...


PP
What does bread fruit taste like?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Handy family - I know exactly what you mean and totally agree.
They both radiate.

Pontuf



HandyFamily said:


> Coats in Arizona? Aoch!
> 
> Lurker 2, I like your new avatar... *hugs*
> And I like Fale's... am, I lack a word here - it's not the way someone looks, but the way he/she "radiates" his/her personality... the feel to the person, by looking at the looks... hm, I think I made an entangled ball of words here.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> love all the pictures you've posted and this one of Fale...how handsome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have long loved sunrise, because it gives hope today may be better than yesterday. The dogs are chewing their bones from nextdoor. My breakfast mushrooms are stewing- I will add an egg and a little cheese for some protein.
This was the point last year where I had found Dave's Tea Party, I recall the enthusiasm photographing at night, because it was hot, but peaceful- and you were all talking of the rigours of winter. I so need to talk to my darling. I miss him so much, and yet it was such a struggle when he was here. Sure we had music and laughter- but he had also so much frustration and anger with himself for what he was losing. Still too early to call Sydney, it will be only 5 in the morning there. I am looking forward to having a shower and easing some of the aches. better push the vacuum around too- Corgis create a lot of fluff- but he was on my bed for much of last night, and it is good to feel the warmth of another being...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Coats in Arizona? Aoch!
> 
> Lurker 2, I like your new avatar... *hugs*
> And I like Fale's... am, I lack a word here - it's not the way someone looks, but the way he/she "radiates" his/her personality... the feel to the person, by looking at the looks... hm, I think I made an entangled ball of words here.
> ...


Bread fruit is very starchy,usually boiled or roasted. they are quite large when ready to be eaten. the ones on that tree are still quite green and small. They make for a bit of variety in the diet of Taro, green banana and Ufi [yam]. Unfortunately they have developed a bug that survives being cooked so they are a forbidden import, here. Beyond that they are one of those hard to describe tastes, but definitely towards bland. The leaves are quite distinctive and feature in many Samoan designs.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I vote for just tossing the dirt on them . Otherwise what a waste of nice yarn! We can knit by the bonfire for nice people! LOL



5mmdpns said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I vote for just tossing the dirt on them . Otherwise what a waste of nice yarn! We can knit by the bonfire for nice people! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Neat pictures of you and Fale..you make a wonderful couple..would hope that you would be able to be together again despite all the troubles.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > am i missing something here - i see fale in a white shirt leaning ona pole - but i don't see myfanwy. where is the "couple".
> ...


Julie - what a lovely picture of you and Fale.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Sam you may have been 'next door' I took it down because it was not the best shot of Fale!
> ...


for anyone following the saga of J and F, I will see if I can locate the shots of my darling.[/quote]

All such beautiful pictures....wish I could visit.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Gottastch - I saw that stitch today in my email. I love that website. I've been getting their daily emails for maybe two years and have filed each one. I made afghans for Pontuf and Clarence by making 7 x 10" blocks from stitches from the emails. I used a different stitch for each block and then joined them. Pontuf got a dark gray afghan, Clarence an eggplant one. They turned out really nice and it was great to practice the stitches. And the dogs loved them. Pontuf sleeps on both of them now. Great website and I look forward to the stitch each day. I also like how they recap the week and have other stitches at the bottom of the page.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> I get those emails too and I thought that it would be great to make a square of each of those stitches. Somehow I never got around to it......one of these days :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> LOL. !
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great idea :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Purl - I am freezing here, sweatshirts, sweaters, boots, ...coats! Hopefully it will get into the 70's this weekend. Lots to do the next few weeks before Cactus League starts. Phoenix Open this weekend, but too cold and damp for me this year. Many of my friends are exhibiting at Celebration of Art and Art Expo for the next couple months. Those are both fun to go to. What are you up to this weekend? We are staying in because DH still has a little congestion from the cold/ flu. I'm back to normal YEAH! Maybe next week we will get out. Arabian Horse Show is soon. Did you go to Barrett Jackson at Westworld? We we still sick but were able to watch some of it on TV. All the art fairs will be starting soon.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> What wonderful photos. I absolutely love the ones of you and Fale sitting at the airport and the newest avatar. You have such a sweet smile Lurker.
> 
> That is quite a torrent you captured with your camera. How lovely of you to share photos of New Zealand and Samoa, and of course even Scotland (a while back.)
> 
> ...


Agreed!  I do wish there could be an album feature on our individual profiles so friends could see all of our photo postings and past avatars.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

purl2diva - the Cubs play their spring training games at HoHoKam park, is that right? I hope I'm remembering correctly. When my son was a high school senior, he participated in Ron Coomer's Swingtown and played for "Team Midwest" between Christmas and New Year's of 2001 in HoHoKam park. It was such fun to go with him and have him meet guys from all over...such fond memories


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

dpns all sharpened and ready!!!! also I have long long metal straights ready and sharpened too!!!!! do I need to bring my shovel? you know, to throw some dirt in their eyes whilst we ready our swords and daggers??[/quote]

Oh, I thought the shovel was to throw dirt on the BODIES!
LOL!
JuneK[/quote]

ok, that can be arranged, I will bring the snow shovel and the spade!!!!! let us have a celebratory bon fire afterwards, toast marshmellows, make smores, and a hot dog/sausage roast too!!!! (do we yarn bomb them into mummies first or just toss the dirt on them?)[/quote]

Hmmm! that requires a little thought...let me get back to you!!! LOL! I really think I don't want to waste my time on yarn bombing them as much worry as they've given Julie! What do you think?

JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This is a wonderful picture of the two of you Julie - thanks for posting it larger - sometimes the avatar pictures are just too small to see well. luv-AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > am i missing something here - i see fale in a white shirt leaning ona pole - but i don't see myfanwy. where is the "couple".
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Perfect!!!!


Gweniepooh said:


> Cut off the toe of a pair of clean trousers socks and am using it to cover my cast/brace and velcro. BIG improvement.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I just love these pictures, thanks for sharing with us Julie!!


Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Sam you may have been 'next door' I took it down because it was not the best shot of Fale!
> ...


for anyone following the saga of J and F, I will see if I can locate the shots of my darling.[/quote]


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Early afternoon in Kingman and it is nice enough to open the doors and "change the air" as DH says. I managed to get my Thursday and Friday chores done.... yesterday was just a big zero when it comes to getting anything done. I find if I do a couple of rooms every morning by the end of the week the house is looking pretty good. I don't understand how it gets such a mess with just the 2 of us.... But I'm caught up and ready for the weekend - I think I will knit, knit, knit!!!! I started a new beanie and I have a cowl I want to cast on. I finished the dorm slippers for DH - he has only worn them the first evening - he thinks they look like pixie feet!!! So maybe I will find another pattern to try.... Hope everyone is feeling better and happier - I'll check back later-- luv-AZ


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am sorry ladies, several have mentioned the photos I posted earlier- I can only say that today is not the best day I have ever experienced, I am sorry for not responding personally, I have a request though, for those of you who have held us in prayer, could you continue to do so. sincerely, Julie.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry i am late - you can meet me here for the new tea party.

sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-143157-1.html#2739853


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sorry ladies, several have mentioned the photos I posted earlier- I can only say that today is not the best day I have ever experienced, I am sorry for not responding personally, I have a request though, for those of you who have held us in prayer, could you continue to do so. sincerely, Julie.


Oh, my dear, always, always. I am sorry you are feeling so down...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

alright ladies - lets not get carried away.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > well that has been a very wild windy wet night. The noise of the wind was just like an express train rushing by. I will wait until it is a bit lighter before I venture out to check for any damage. It is much quieter and the rain has stopped now. I hope everyone is warm and safe wherever you are in the world. I am going out this morning, have an appointment for a routine mammogram. I am certain it must have been a man who devised this test. I can feel myself cringing at the thought of it. I would bet if men had to have a similar check on the testes they would come up with a better invention for this test LOL See you all later, have a nice cake and coffee waiting for me when I get back
> ...


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

not having a good day today !! I typed in what had happened today and when I clicked to send it just vanished. I have had a day of errors today. Missed my coffee this morning, couldn't get parked when I went into town,was faced with a long walk ( well it seemed long to me and the car park was full of pot holes) had to climb narrow, shaky steps into a mobile mammogram vehicle only to discover my appointment is for next Friday. Then when I went to my favourite chinese restaurant for lunch they were booked solid, no tables available ! So I think I will just have an early night and I am sure tomorrow I will be in better humour and if irritating things happen I will just shrug them off. Goodnight to everyone when it comes to you and healing thoughts and prayers for all who need them. Stay strong Julie and thank you for taking the time to post your photographs you & Fale make a lovely couple.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

AskingGod for grace and wisdom for the heavy burden you're carrying just now, Julie.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for sharing these wonderful photos myfanwy - love the barefoot fale.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Sam you may have been 'next door' I took it down because it was not the best shot of Fale!
> ...


for anyone following the saga of J and F, I will see if I can locate the shots of my darling.[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love new stitch a day kathy - especially since they have a video tutorial that goes with it.

sam



gottastch said:


> Sam, I get an e-mail from New Stitch A Day with different things daily or nearly every day. Today's topic was how to knit the twisted edge...small cable that might work for the eding you were looking for for the new baby's cardigan. Here is the link - it is a long one but it works (at least it did when I tested it): http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-twisted-trim-edge/?utm_source=New+Stitch+A+Day&utm_campaign=14f1633b12-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email
> 
> If this doesn't work, maybe go to www.newstitchaday.com and see if you can find it that way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that too. or we could just let them rot in the sun as a warning.

sam



jknappva said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sorry ladies, several have mentioned the photos I posted earlier- I can only say that today is not the best day I have ever experienced, I am sorry for not responding personally, I have a request though, for those of you who have held us in prayer, could you continue to do so. sincerely, Julie.


Hang in there, Julie, we're all thinking about you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Purl - I am freezing here, sweatshirts, sweaters, boots, ...coats! Hopefully it will get into the 70's this weekend. Lots to do the next few weeks before Cactus League starts. Phoenix Open this weekend, but too cold and damp for me this year. Many of my friends are exhibiting at Celebration of Art and Art Expo for the next couple months. Those are both fun to go to. What are you up to this weekend? We are staying in because DH still has a little congestion from the cold/ flu. I'm back to normal YEAH! Maybe next week we will get out. ]


I'm glad one of you has got back to normal- it has really been nasty for both of you hasn't it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sorry ladies, several have mentioned the photos I posted earlier- I can only say that today is not the best day I have ever experienced, I am sorry for not responding personally, I have a request though, for those of you who have held us in prayer, could you continue to do so. sincerely, Julie.


Absolutely!!!! You got it in bunches of loves and hugs, and prayers! Zoe


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I am sorry ladies, several have mentioned the photos I posted earlier- I can only say that today is not the best day I have ever experienced, I am sorry for not responding personally, I have a request though, for those of you who have held us in prayer, could you continue to do so. sincerely, Julie.
> ...


Just logged on for the first time in days and obviously I need to try to get back on track! Julie, it sounds as if things are not going so well--I am so sorry and will keep you and Fale in my prayers. Zoe--I wanted to send you pictures of the winter iris I spoke about; it's an absolutely gorgeous day here and the little blooms are wide open.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Of course Julie. I pray for you daily whether requested or not.


Lurker 2 said:


> I am sorry ladies, several have mentioned the photos I posted earlier- I can only say that today is not the best day I have ever experienced, I am sorry for not responding personally, I have a request though, for those of you who have held us in prayer, could you continue to do so. sincerely, Julie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > I vote for just tossing the dirt on them . Otherwise what a waste of nice yarn! We can knit by the bonfire for nice people! LOL
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I have heard from Julie. She is having a difficult time with her head cold and all the congestion from it. It seems she is unable to clear out the congestion and her head feels very heavy. 
The other thing is she has been trying to ring Fale and while the phone rings and rings, no one answers it. As a result she is not sure what is going on.
Julie would like prayers for this. She hopes you all understand that she has not the energy to post here at the KTP.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


So absolutely stunning in their beauty!!!! They sure look delicate and fragile. What a delightful show they are and displayed in your garden!!!  thank you for sharing them with us -- especially at the moment as I am in the -40°s (and it matters not if it is celcius or farenheight as they are the same at that temp!).

Can you tell me something? I have a cyclamen that is still blooming in the same pot for the last 3 years. It has three spikes coming out of the center "bulb" (I know it is not a bulb but dont know the other name for it.). From these spikes come the leaves and flower stems. Can I separate the bulb into three pieces and repot them all in separate containers? or will that just kill my cyclamen?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Of course Julie. I pray for you daily whether requested or not.
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Always keeping you and Fale in my prayers. Hope tomorrow will be a better day for you.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Is this Heidi's baby. Only 12 oz. Has it been born or is this just and estimate of current in utero wt. That' is what I assume. Or are you talking about kittens or dogs. Marlark Marge.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

To all: Someone mentioned hearing about Joe P. I put it into search but they claim no such user. How can I read his last posting or whatever was said about him mentioned by user.
I would like to pm him. Marlark Marge.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Ginger witch love your iris.

Southern Gal lots of healing energy sent your way.

Julie, thank you so much for pix. You and Fale make handsome couple. Would love more pix.

Zoe so sorry for your leg cramps. Fortunately mine haven't come back 

Angora just read book on arthritis and I am now taking vit. e Nd D and fish oil. Also read to take Aleve, or an NSAD, regularly rather than just when pain strikes and that seems to have helped tremendously with night and early morning pain.

Had great day. Weather in 50's did Zumba then took Maya, my Dobie, for hr. And45 min hike in low mountains behind college. Perfect and the rattlers aren't out yet.
Sassafras


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Is this Heidi's baby. Only 12 oz. Has it been born or is this just and estimate of current in utero wt. That' is what I assume. Or are you talking about kittens or dogs. Marlark Marge.


Fromthe Ultrasound on 30th. Both mum and boy are well with no problems noted.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


These are tubers, although some call them corms. I would be very careful regarding division--if you see that the tubers are easily separated once your plant is dormant, then you may be able to divvy it up successfully. But if you have only one large tuber then I wouldn't try to chop it up or force a separation.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Ginger witch love your iris.
> 
> Southern Gal lots of healing energy sent your way.
> 
> ...


Over here they do not give NSADs regulary any more because of the side effects of long term use. (quite OK for short periods during flare-ups is my understanding and for occcasional use. It is just months and years on end that they have stopped). We use paracetamol over here if long term pain releif is needed- on a regular base- just don't go over the daily maximum or use if liver issues.
But that is one drug which in USA at least has a different name- thought it started with a and I was right. acetaminophen.
I have afew joints that sometimes ache and I take fish oil regularly - and almost every time I find a joint aching I realise that I haven't taken the fish oil regulary so figure it must be doing something. 
And as with any long term drug it is a good to check with either you doctor or pharamacist. If you always use the same pharamacy they know what drugs you are taking and can probably give you better advice than your doctor as they specialise in medications- as long as they know your medical history which they can usually get a fair idea of from the drugs you take .


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


Ok, good to know!!! so I check this out when the cyclamen sort of goes dormant? It has not done so in the three years that I have had it. I bought it as a small plant for Easter three years ago. It has grown and does not stop!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Paracetamol is ordinary acetaminophen or tylenol plain over here in Canada and the US. I have taken an NSAID for 20 years as a prescription drug prescribed for my arthritis and fibromyalgia. The arthritic specialist has ok'ed this and because I have no negative side effects, she said that I would never likely have any, and she recommends that I keep using them. That is for me and I know everyone is unique when it comes to medication and side effects. Zoe


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Thanks Sorlenna, its so nice to finally feel good again!
> Poor DH Rick. He took such good care of me and then I go and give him the flu. At least his coughing is almost gone and he is sleeping soundly. His appetite is back. I'm going to make stew today. He's totally sick of soup.
> 
> Pontuf
> ...


So glad you are feeling better and hope DH soon will be too. What a miserable time you had and it was so severe. Sounds pretty frustrating with the baby blanket. :-(


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Southern Gal, so sorry you've come down with this lousy cold that so many seem to have and can't get rid of.

Sorry to hear about the neighborhood problem and hope it soon gets straightened out and isn't just the beginning. These guys need to get caught and the sooner the better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sorry ladies, several have mentioned the photos I posted earlier- I can only say that today is not the best day I have ever experienced, I am sorry for not responding personally, I have a request though, for those of you who have held us in prayer, could you continue to do so. sincerely, Julie.


Hope the prayers are helping Julie. Know what you are going through isn't easy. So frustrating to not reach Fale and hope that happens soon. Sending you hugs across miles and miles and hope things will soon work out. Hate it that you are having a rough day. Hope you get some good sleep as I know that will help and a nice conversation with Fale real soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> alright ladies - lets not get carried away.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I'll bet that hurt just reading it Sam.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Do you still have the tag? Is it cyclamen persicum? Generally, that's the florist's cyclamen.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


No, I dont have the tag, but yes, I do think it is cyclamen persicum.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> [
> 
> Can you tell me something? I have a cyclamen that is still blooming in the same pot for the last 3 years. It has three spikes coming out of the center "bulb" (I know it is not a bulb but dont know the other name for it.). From these spikes come the leaves and flower stems. Can I separate the bulb into three pieces and repot them all in separate containers? or will that just kill my cyclamen?


These are tubers, although some call them corms. I would be very careful regarding division--if you see that the tubers are easily separated once your plant is dormant, then you may be able to divvy it up successfully. But if you have only one large tuber then I wouldn't try to chop it up or force a separation.[/quote]

Ok, good to know!!! so I check this out when the cyclamen sort of goes dormant? It has not done so in the three years that I have had it. I bought it as a small plant for Easter three years ago. It has grown and does not stop!!![/quote]

Do you still have the tag? Is it cyclamen persicum? Generally, that's the florist's cyclamen.[/quote]

No, I dont have the tag, but yes, I do think it is cyclamen persicum.[/quote]

Okay, so at some point the plant should go dormant, albeit not entirely like those that are hardier and grow outdoors. It will stop flowering (bloom period is late winter, early Spring) and the leaves will die back somewhat. At this point you can stop watering it for a while (2-3 months) and let the poor thing get some rest. That's when you would want to take a look at the tubers to see what can be done. My thought here is that if it's growing like gangbusters in the pot and seems very happy, I'd probably leave well enough alone.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gingerwitch, it is gangbuster growing!!! and has not stopped since I bought it! Guess I should just keep doing what makes it happy! haha, thank you for your help on this.
Zoe


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Gingerwitch, it is gangbuster growing!!! and has not stopped since I bought it! Guess I should just keep doing what makes it happy! haha, thank you for your help on this.
> Zoe


You're welcome! You must have very green thumbs to have such a vigorous and happy plant.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Marge....try the USER LIST above. I looked for joe p and the last post seems to be in Dec. Does someone have current news from Joe?



margewhaples said:


> To all: Someone mentioned hearing about Joe P. I put it into search but they claim no such user. How can I read his last posting or whatever was said about him mentioned by user.
> I would like to pm him. Marlark Marge.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Marge....try the USER LIST above. I looked for joe p and the last post seems to be in Dec. Does someone have current news from Joe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I posted what Joe P was up to a few days ago here. You can scroll back through the pages to find the posts. Joe does not come to Knitting Paradise anymore and has not since back in December or so. If you send him any PMs he will not get them. Zoe


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > Marge....try the USER LIST above. I looked for joe p and the last post seems to be in Dec. Does someone have current news from Joe?
> ...


5mmdpns post about Joe is on page 68, Marge.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

thanks Marge....


KateB said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Ezenby said:
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Angora.
This week I am trying to get everything back to normal. I feel 100% better and when DH Rick gets rid of his congestion life will be good again. Lots of walks for dear Pontuf. He's been so much company these last few weeks. I've lost so much information by not being able to keep up with the tea party.

I hope all are well and recouping from illnesses. 
Dear friends have a safe healthy happy week. You all are always in my thoughts and prayers.

Pontuf



Angora1 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Sorlenna, its so nice to finally feel good again!
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

thewren said:


> katgo716 - good to see you at the ktp - hope you had a good time and that we will see you again real soon.
> 
> Thanks Sam. I'm so glad I found this group. I mostly live alone now and it's great to have people that enjoy knitting to talk to. I've been reading a lot of books about knitting groups and wish I could find one. This is great.
> 
> Kathy


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > katgo716 - good to see you at the ktp - hope you had a good time and that we will see you again real soon.
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Agnes, what is that gorgeous thing in your picture? Every time I see it I mean to ask you lol. Is it something you knitted?


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

courier770 said:


> Wow! People in Colorado pretty much wear shorts year round. Of course we enjoy sunshine most of the time so it "looks" warmer most days.


Wow! I always thought that it was cold in Colorado. Is it warmer where you are or are people just used to the cold. I can't wear shorts if it is below about 75 degrees lol.

Kathy


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Pontuf said:


> Beautiful area. You are so fortunate.
> I know what you mean about waking up to the mountains. We do too. Not the beautiful snow capped Rockies but the mcDowells and Pinnacle Peak.I love living that wherever you look there are mountains.
> 
> Pontuf
> quote]


My sister lived in Scottsdale for 2 years and I was able to get there twice. It is my very favorite corner of the parts of this country that I have seen. If it wasn't so far away from the rest of my family it is where I would live. I just loved going out to Cave Creek (if memory serves - it's been 23 years since I was there) to get Sasparilla. It is so much better than root beer.

Kathy


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Who is that beautiful little baby? I so miss having an infant to hold!

Kathy


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

thewren said:


> someone knit a shawl with pocketss - i can't remember who - here is a different take of a shawl with pockets. if you scrol down you will see a list of other shawls.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://freevintageknitting.com/print/63


What a pretty shawl! Thanks for sharing.

Kathy


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Redkimba said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > someone knit a shawl with pocketss - i can't remember who - here is a different take of a shawl with pockets. if you scrol down you will see a list of other shawls.
> ...


Thanks so much for sharing! I'm going to make one of those!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay all the talk of ancestry peaked my latent curiosity and I began the search for my mom's family. After hours on the LDS site I joined Ancestry.com for 1 month to se what it was like. Only new info I've foundso far is when GM and GF were born and immigrated. Was able to then discern they met and married in USA. Now and digging to find GM's maiden name and GF's parents name. I can see this is going to be addicting AND frustrating, and time consuming. OMG! Will try to reach much older cousin tomorrow to see if he knows anything to help.


I've been a member of Ancestry for quite a few years now. I still can't find any information on the side of the family I'm interested in. I was adopted and found my biological family when I was 37 years old after a cancer scare. It seems that my great grandmother on my father's side was full-blooded Iriquois. Unfortunately it seems that nobody knew her name and my biological father doesn't seem to have existed before the 1940 census when he was in Pearl Harbor in the army. So frustrating!

Happy hunting!

Kathy


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> My clever daughter made this cake for the DGD's 10th birthday party- the request had been for puppies on top- they are made of fondant.


Oh how beautiful! She is very talented!

Kathy


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

purl2diva said:


> This is the cowl I made this week. The pattern is on Ravelry-Canaletto Cowl. It is an easily remembered pattern and goes quickly. I made the long version which can be doubled-good for Midwestern winters.I used Lion Brand Amazing Yarn in Aurora colorway. I used 450 yards (3 skeins). Please excuse my paper towel holder model---it was the best I could do in a pinch.


Beautiful!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Redkimba said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I have just spoken at last to Fale- he definitely wants to come back to New Zealand- so thank goodness I have established that. The two of us just have to stand firm, in this decision.
> ...


Beautiful work! I just love historical stuff!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Our knitting group meets at the library every thursday. Usually we have 20+.

Pontuf



mjs said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> I was just at last week's KTP and *Betina* has posted this urgent message there. I thought I would re-post it here. The GS's name she used is not his real name.
> 
> *Could my family have your prayers. We have just gotten home from the town where our grandson is in the hospital. He is a student in college. He and his friend were renting a small house in a nice student neighborhood going to school and working.
> On Thursday evening ,after a knock on the door GS's roommate opened the door to what turned out to be five guys in hoodies who pushed their way in. They had a gun. they beat up GS and roommate, took their wallets(sp?) and cell phones. they tore up the house. When the GS and roomate thought it was over and the burgulars (sp?)were going to leave, the Hoodie people made the two boys kneel by the bed in the downstairs bedroom,with their heads resting on the bed and the two boys facing each other
> ...


Just heard about this on the radio today. My prayers go out to the family. What a frightening world we live in today.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm just 5 miles south of Cave Creek. We moved here 17 years ago and absolutely love it. AZ is such a beautiful state.

Pontuf



katgo716 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful area. You are so fortunate.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Who is that beautiful little baby? I so miss having an infant to hold!
> 
> Kathy


If you mean this one it's my grandson, Luke and he's nearly 3 months old.
Kathy do you realise you're on last week's Tea Party? Come and join us all at this week's.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-143157-33.html#2754940


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Betina,
I was wondering how your GS was doing. Prayers are still being sent to you and your family.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's a shot of the hat and the finished mitts. I was hoping to get outside this afternoon to get some "real person" shots in natural light, but we are getting more rain (about which I shall not complain!). So, once I get better pictures, I will be able to finalize the pattern.
> 
> As for friendships, well, I know my heart is better for having met you all!
> 
> Off to cook supper now...


Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

gottastch said:


> Here is my Christmas stocking...doesn't look so bad in the photo. It has been wet and dried but needs a touch-up with the iron, maybe? Oooops, sorry it is sideways


How beautiful! I hope it is worth all of the frustration. What a wonderful gift!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> wish i was there to share them with you.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


wow,wow,wow, me too, me too,me too!!!!!!!!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sandy said:


> I finally finished my Huggable Bear by Gypsycream. I am still trying to decide whether or not to trim its muzzle (if I do and don't like it I can't put it back). I will post pictures of it. I am still thinking of a name.


He is soooo cute! I've never tried anything like that. My grandkids would love one.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Southern Gal said:


> well, i am dissapointed, i got a kindle fire the other day, so excited, been saving for ages for one,bj said just get the thing and call it my this yr gift, to cover ann., valentines, b-day, call it whatever i am good. but since we don't have wi-fi, can't do anything yet till we install arouter i think, whatever just make it work!!!!!! maybe this evening when bj gets off work, we can go to the radio shack and get what we need. so anxious to get some stuff downloaded on this and my games. i am not one for new junk but i have been thinking on this for a couple yrs now, since my friend got hers.


I hope you have your router by now. I love my Kindle Fire (unfortunately the first version so no hd and smaller size) and I know that once you have your router you will love yours. I mostly use mine to read books lol. My whole house was full of books since I was always too lazy to use the library and got sick of overdue fees. You'll have to let me know how you like it and what you put on it. I'm always looking for new apps.

Kathy


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2We have only a so called Citizens' Advice Bureau but they will merely tell me 'see a lawyer' said:


> Julie, I've been quiet because I'm new here and don't know the whole situation. I hope it all works out for you. How sad that when you do something as sweet as remarrying your love it invalidates your will. Please know that you are in my prayers and that I'm sending you a HUGE hug.
> 
> Kathy


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Angora1 said:


> It is our 47th wedding anniversary tonight. I just started to come down with something last night so hope I can go out for a nice dinner with my sweetie. Yes, we eloped in the middle of a snow storm. Crazy us. Tried to get DH to switch our anniversary to summer but no going.  Can't believe how close we are to our 5oth now.
> 
> Back to work on my socks. How I am enjoying them. Definitely hooked and understand they are a great project to have ready to take when you are going anywhere. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Belated Happy Anniversary! I hope you stayed healthy and enjoyed it. I will only be married 34 years in May. These days even that is a long time lol.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Angora1 said:


> Sharing a concern and joy. DS is on tour again and with this winter weather a real concern. He is in a different city and State almost every night. Since the 18th of this month he as been in RI, NH, NY (2 cities), PA, OH, WI,MN, NE, CO (2 cities), today Wyoming and tomorrow Utah. It goes on like this all across the States north and south east and west out to California up to Seattle Washington. I know the weather has been awful and I try not to think about the roads they are driving on, freezing rain, blinding snow. I'm just turning it over and praying because if I worry I will be sick. I am so happy for him having this opportunity but being a mother. Well, I'm sure I don't have to tell the rest of you. I am letting go of it now and trusting. Trying not to think about it. I did warn him to check the passes in the Rockies as they would probably be closed and allow time to drive out of the way to get around them. My chest is heavy so I need to take a few more deep breaths. Imagining they were on some pretty high and dangerous roads in Colorado. The tour will be over March 1st and actually ends back in Cambridge, Mass. Interesting as that is where he went to College.
> Ok, I said I was going to stop. Thanks for any prayers.


We moms/grandmas always worry and pray on everything, don't we? What kind of tour is DS on? Sounds exciting.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

[/quote]Is this the band? 
http://www.myspace.com/skannotto

http://www.last.fm/music/Mrs.+Skannotto[/quote]

Yes, that is it and I was trying to find a place to hear it. Thanks 5. I have it playing now and I can control the volume on the computer. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Wow, you always come through. :wink:[/quote]

Wow! Thanks for sharing that link. I've previewed a few songs and love them, so I'm going to get the album. I hope they really go places :thumbup:


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

KateB said:


> I heard that a mother is only as happy as her unhappiest child - so true!


So true! My son has many issues: ADHD, Tourette Syndrome, severe learning disabilities, and a personality disorder. He is 25 years old and just got fired yesterday from the job he has held for almost 2 years (the longest stretch for him). He has a wife and a son to support, so please pray for him to find another job. We already help him so much that my DH can't retire in 8 years. Or ever. My health problems won't let me work, so he is our sole supporter. Thank God my daughter is happily married and has no issues. Except for being upset that we help her brother out so much that is


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

[/quote]It is Rock. The Ska part is when they do Jamaican rhythms. My son says it is more for younger people.[/quote]

Well, I'm 54 and I love them lol. Maybe I'm young at heart


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

thewren said:


> IT'S A BOY!!!!! weighs twelve ounces - mother and child doing well.
> 
> for some reason they couldn't find the other two that i was sure were in there.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, Sam!!!!!!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> I've just put the pattern up on Ravelry and Craftsy for the hat/mitts (Craftsy may take a bit longer to show up). All the testers should now have the final pdf version, too--if for some reason I missed someone, please let me know and I'll double check my list! THANKS to all of you for the feedback and being willing to help me out!
> 
> We're at 23F so far today...brrr. I'm having a decaf and trying to stay warm!


How do I find your pattern on Ravelry? I just joined last night, so I'm not sure how to find them.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Welcome Kat, please join us on the current Tea Party dated 1 february '13. I believe sorlenna has links to her ravelry page in her profile or her sign-off, if you look closely.


katgo716 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I've just put the pattern up on Ravelry and Craftsy for the hat/mitts (Craftsy may take a bit longer to show up). All the testers should now have the final pdf version, too--if for some reason I missed someone, please let me know and I'll double check my list! THANKS to all of you for the feedback and being willing to help me out!
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > I finally finished my Huggable Bear by Gypsycream. I am still trying to decide whether or not to trim its muzzle (if I do and don't like it I can't put it back). I will post pictures of it. I am still thinking of a name.
> ...


You should give it a go, they're really easy to knit. These are some I made a while ago. Don't have any of them now they all went as gifts.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy said:
> ...


Did one go to the gorgeous grandson?


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

NanaCaren
I agree said:


> Oh my! What a blessing. I have 2 grandsons and a granddaughter myself. I think they are all that keeps me going.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

darowil said:


> Sorry Sam you may have been 'next door' I took it down because it was not the best shot of Fale!
> 
> that is the major problem with switching the avatar- the computer does not know where to stop!


And I never saw th eone of Fale alone so was very puzzled by Sams question! How could he miss Julie? I thought your eyes must have been going Sam- or your mind of course. lol[/quote]

lol same here! I was amazed that Sam thought that Julie was a pole


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > well that has been a very wild windy wet night. The noise of the wind was just like an express train rushing by. I will wait until it is a bit lighter before I venture out to check for any damage. It is much quieter and the rain has stopped now. I hope everyone is warm and safe wherever you are in the world. I am going out this morning, have an appointment for a routine mammogram. I am certain it must have been a man who devised this test. I can feel myself cringing at the thought of it. I would bet if men had to have a similar check on the testes they would come up with a better invention for this test LOL See you all later, have a nice cake and coffee waiting for me when I get back
> ...


lol I agree! I had 4 lumps in my right breast once and the mammogram was so very painful that I almost passed out from the pain. At the end I had to have the really awful extra painful one because the guy looking at the pics wanted to be able to see the lumps better. They had to peel me off the ceiling after that one. :'(


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry Sam you may have been 'next door' I took it down because it was not the best shot of Fale!
> 
> for anyone following the saga of J and F, I will see if I can locate the shots of my darling.


Thank you for sharing the pics. I have to say, Samoan men sure are handsome! When I was in Hawaii for my 25th wedding anniversary I learned about how wonderful they are at the Polonesian Cultural Center and kept teasing DH about how now I needed to find me a Samoan man lol.

You really are a very nice looking couple!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

RookieRetireeBut that's not as funny as the kids thinking their dad printed money (don't know if they thought legal or not) - DH ran a huge printing press that put out beautiful colored brochures and high end catalogs and maqazines. Kids would ask what do you do - he'd say "print stuff" and they'd ask why do you go to work - he'd say to "make money". They went for a tour of the place and which press was making the money.
[/quote said:


> lol so funny! My hubby is a Public Insurance Adjuster, and when my DD was about 3 yrs old she saw a fire engine once and was looking for her daddy to be following it since she knew he helped people who had fires! Kids really do say the darndest things!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> Julie, I sit here and the photos of you and Fale warm my heart! You have both such kind expressions on your faces which no doubt come from you being together!!!
> Biiirrrrrrrrrrrrrr, outside!!!!! -30°C and with the windchill, we are feeling like the -40°s C. Good thing I have the van plugged in. I have to go see the doc this morning and see what he has to say. He monitors my diabetes quite closely.
> Yesterday, the physiotherapy went well. He gave me two new exercises to do that will strengthen my legs and will stop the night leg cramps from happening. I am so looking forwards to cutting down the number of times my legs cramp at night. I end up walking the floor so much during the night to get rid of them. They are not charlie-horse cramps but an entire leg cramp from the fibromyalgia.
> Sam, everyone, take care, be safe, and blessings for all! Zoe
> ---->need to go get more hot coffee!!!! :lol:


I also have Fibromyalgia, so I can really empathize with you. Let me know if it works!!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> I have heard from Julie. She is having a difficult time with her head cold and all the congestion from it. It seems she is unable to clear out the congestion and her head feels very heavy.
> The other thing is she has been trying to ring Fale and while the phone rings and rings, no one answers it. As a result she is not sure what is going on.
> Julie would like prayers for this. She hopes you all understand that she has not the energy to post here at the KTP.


I know I am still waaaay behind everyone else, but I don't want to miss anything by going to the new posts yet. Thanks for sharing this with us. Julie continues to be in my prayers.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

mjs said:


> Maybe you could suggest that your public library start one? A lot of libraries in this area have. We had fourteen today, the most our group has gotten to so far, but that's a good size.


Thanks for the suggestion! I will have to look into it. I live mostly at the beach because of my health, but I do spend about 1-2 weeks every month or so back "home" to see hubby and kids and grands. It would be nice to meet people here at the beach. When I got sick even my church friends deserted me so I tend to be a hermit now. I am tired of thinking people are my friends and having them hurt me so much. Not good for me to dwell on that and a knitting group may be perfect for me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you could suggest that your public library start one? A lot of libraries in this area have. We had fourteen today, the most our group has gotten to so far, but that's a good size.
> ...


It is difficult for people to understand this type of illness when it can't be seen. Even people that live with us don't understand and you can try to explain till you are blue in the face. Friends go by the wayside and one feels like they have let their friends down by being sick. Mind you, if you had a cast on they could see the problem and understand more. There are those of us on here who share these problems and understand. Hugs to you dear and may you find a friend where you are that will be a true friend. Hard to come by and a real treasure when they do.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

These are just darling!

Pontuf



KateB said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy said:
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Angora1 said:


> It is difficult for people to understand this type of illness when it can't be seen. Even people that live with us don't understand and you can try to explain till you are blue in the face. Friends go by the wayside and one feels like they have let their friends down by being sick. Mind you, if you had a cast on they could see the problem and understand more. There are those of us on here who share these problems and understand. Hugs to you dear and may you find a friend where you are that will be a true friend. Hard to come by and a real treasure when they do.


You are so right! My own sister has told everyone that I am a compulsive liar and a hypochondriac. My cousin forwarded me her email. My best friend of 16 years left me right after I got out of the hospital in 2002 after almost dying. I had to have 2 units of blood, and I never got my health back. I was no fun anymore. I am so glad to have found this group. So many others have far worse problems than I do, and reading these posts and setting up a prayer list again has helped me tremendously. I have far too much time to feel sorry for myself, and that's not good. Thanks for the kind words, and hugs back at you! Kathy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > katgo716 said:
> ...


Indeed it did!


----------

